# Επιπρόσθετα > Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός >  >  Σύλληψη Ευρωπαίου ραδιοερασιτέχνη ως κατασκόπου

## SRF

ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ!!! ΣΥΝΕΛΗΦΘΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΟΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ ΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΣ! 
Πηγή http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=487&LANG=GR 



 

Και 
http://60gr.com/2012/05/30/%CE%AD%CE...%CE%B1-%CF%80/ 





> 75χρονος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, συνταξιούχος υπάλληλος του Υπ. Εσωτερικών της Γερμανίας και δημοσιογράφος όπως δήλωσε ο ίδιος, μέσω του συνηγόρου του Μιχάλη Κώστογλου, για την ταλαιπωρία που πέρασε (δείχνοντας μας τα σημάδια από τις χειροπέδες στα χέρια του…)
> 
> Ο 75χρονος, *συνελήφθη βάση ενός διατάγματος του 1929 για παράνομη λειτουργία σταθμού τηλεγραφείου* (η καταγγελία έγινε προφανώς επειδή προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον με τα μηχανήματα και την κεραία που έστησε σε εξωτερικό χώρο του ξενοδοχείου, νομίζοντας ότι επρόκειτο για τηλεφωνικές υποκλοπές…) στη μία τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου όπου περνούσε τις διακοπές του στο Μαστιχάρι μαζί με την επίσης ηλικιωμένη σύζυγο του η οποία πάσχει από Αλτσχάιμερ (και ήταν μαζί του στο δικαστήριο).
> 
> Κατά τη διάρκεια της σύλληψης του ο ηλικιωμένος όπως δήλωσε στο δικαστήριο πανικοβλήθηκε και έκανε απόπειρα στρεφόμενος κατά του εαυτού του (επιχείρησε να απαγχονιστεί με τη ζώνη του)και κατά των μηχανημάτων που είχε στην κατοχή του ως ραδιοερασιτέχνης cber (λάπτοπ, πομπός, κεραία κλπ), έχοντας μάλιστα καταναλώσει και αρκετή ποσότητα αλκοόλ πριν (μισό μπουκάλι κρασί κατά δήλωση του).
> 
> Σήμερα το αυτόφωρο αποφάσισε την αναβολή της δίκης για τις 7 Ιουνίου (ο Εισαγγελέας πρότεινε την καταδίκη του) έως ότου μεταφραστούν επίσημα από τα Γερμανικά στα Ελληνικά τα σχετικά έγγραφα (άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη κλπ) τα οποία προσκόμισε ο συνήγορος του και μετέφρασε ο ίδιος ως γνώστης Γερμανικών αλλά και ραδιοερασιτέχνης ο ίδιος.
> 
> Ο 75χρονος δεν θα είναι παρών αφού αναχωρεί άμεσα, δηλώνοντας ότι θα προσφύγει στα Ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια για αυτά που πέρασε στη χώρα μας παρότι είχε τις σχετική αδειοδότηση ως ραδιοερασιτέχνης επί πολλά χρόνια και πως θα γράψει για όσα πέρασε στα ΜΜΕ της πατρίδας του ως δημοσιογράφος και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναρθει στην Ελλάδα…



Πραγματικά ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ του Ελληνικού κράτους και ιδιαιτέρως των αρχών (ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑΣ) που ΠΑΡΑΒΑΙΝΩΝΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΣΧΥΩΝΤΕΣ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ προχώρησαν στην σύλληψη του Γερμανού ΑΔΕΙΟΥΧΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΝΗ!!! Αλήθεια αν θυμάμαι καλά η ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ΝΟΜΟΥ ΤΙΜΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ! ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΛΕΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ? Μήπως οι αστυνομικοί που τον συνέλαβαν ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΑΧΘΟΥΝ, ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΟΥΝ & ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΑΜΕΣΑ? 
Επίσης ο εκεί ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΟΙ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ΠΑΡ' ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ Ε.Ε. ? Και αυτός ο εισαγγελέας ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ? Ακόμα ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΑΙΡΕΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΡΑΣ? 
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!! 
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! 
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! 

ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ, ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ & ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ!!!

----------

aeonios (31-05-12), 

aris52 (19-10-18), 

bchris (01-06-12), 

Hulk (23-06-19), 

JOHNY+ (31-05-12), 

leosedf (31-05-12), 

lepouras (01-06-12), 

Notios38 (01-06-12), 

SeAfasia (20-07-14), 

SIERA (31-05-12)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Όχι παλικάρι μου, να τα βάζεις όλα !!





> *Όπως πληροφορηθήκαμε σήμερα το πρωί από συναδέλφους της Ρόδου και όχι  μόνο, οι Ελληνικές αστυνομικές αρχές στο Μαστιχάρι της ΚΩ μας έκαναν  υπερήφανους αφού κατάφεραν να συλλάβουν τον Γερμανό Ραδιοερασιτέχνη  Baldur Drobnika DJ6SI που είχε εγκαταστήσει "παράνομο Τηλεγραφείο".*



Καλά τον έκαναν !!

----------


## SRF

> Όχι παλικάρι μου, να τα βάζεις όλα !!
> 
> 
> 
> Καλά τον έκαναν !!



ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕ!!! Την ειρωνεία εσύ την διαβάζεις σαν επιδοκιμασία? Καταλαβαίνεις ΤΙ γράφεις? Αυτό ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΛΟΥΚΕ!!!

----------

bchris (01-06-12)

----------


## xsterg

οταν λες καλα τον εκαναν τι εννοεις? εκανε κατι αξιοποινο ο ανθρωπος? λιγος σεβασμος δεν βλαπτει! τελικα κυριακο εισαι πολυ μικρος...

----------


## Hatzitesla

Τάσεις αυτοκτονίας σε συνδυασμό με αλκοόλ...πολύ ύποπτος.
Το προγματικό ερώτημα είναι πως και κινητοποιήθηκε ο εισαγγελέας... :S

----------


## haris_216

δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πολλοί νόμοι από την εποχή του Νώε και, ακόμα χειρότερα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κοιτούν τελείως κοντόφθαλμα το "γράμμα του νόμου". 
να θυμίσω την περίπτωση ηλικιωμένου σε νησί του Αιγαίου που πριν κάποια χρόνια σερνόταν στα δικαστήρια γιατί παρέβει νόμο 70ετίας που επιβάλει στα ποδήλατα να έχουν...πινακίδες

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον...

Ξεραμε οτι πολλοι μπατσοι ειναι ζωα, αλλα καταπως φαινεται οι συγκεκριμενοι μπροστα στην μεθη τις επιτυχιας οτι εχουν στο χερι τον υπερκατασκοπο των δυο ηπειρων, δεν καταφεραν να δουν λιγο μπροστα τους...Αλλα οταν ο κοσμος ειναι ασχετος, κανει την τριχα τριχια.

Κατι αλλο, εδω τους εισαγγελεις τους ψαχνουμε με το δικανο οταν τους χρειαζομαστε και μαυρο φιδι που εφαγε οποιον τολμησε να ξυπνησει μεσα στη νυχτα τον εισαγγελεα υπηρεσιας, αλλα ευαισθητοποιηθηκε και αυτος μπροστα στην ανακαλυψη του Γερμανοκατασκοπου.Μπραβο δραση οι αρχες...

Εγω θα χαρω, να βαλει μπρος ο δικηγορος του και να τους ξεφτιλησει στα δικαστηρια, αλλα ξεχασα, οι μπατσοι μπορουν να γραφουν και δερνουν χωρις να τρεχει τιποτα.Βλεπε ζαρντινιερα και λοιπα.Εγω ειμαι ο πρωτος που ειμαι υπερ της αστυνομιας, αλλα οταν ΞΕΡΕΙ να κανει καλα τη δουλεια της.Αλλα εδω δεν υπαρχει κρατος, θα υπαρχουν υπηρεσιες;Ειμαστε για να ειμαστε....

----------

bchris (01-06-12)

----------


## taxideytis

το θέμα δεν είναι εκεί..το θέμα έιναι οτι θα καταφύγει σε κάποιο ευρωπαικό δικαστήριο, φυσικά θα δικαιωθεί και φυσικά θα πληρώσουμε κάποια πολύ υψηλή αποζημίωση...
ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ...

απο εκεί και μετά...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Απόλυτη  ξεφτύλα  και  το  χειρότερο σε  τουριστικό  νησί  και  αρχή  της  τουριστικής  περιόδου.

 Φυσικά  και  θα  βρεί  το  δίκιο  του  ο  άνθρωπος  στα  Ευρωπ'ι'κά  δικαστήρια  αλλά  πρέπει  να  κάνουμε  κάτι  κι'  εμείς  εδώ  μια  παράσταση  διαμαρτυρίας  ή  κάτι  άλλο  σε  νομικά  πλαίσια  ο  οικείος  ραδιοερασιτεχνικός  σύλλογος  ισως?

----------


## spiros123

χαχααχαχαχαχαχ οχι ρε παιδια πλακα μου κανετε....ειλικρινα πειτε μου οτι δεν ειναι αληθεια...πηγαν σε εναν απλο ραδιοερασιτεχνη με CW να του προσαψουν κατηγοριες κατασκοπίας??? δηλαδη λίγο μυαλό θέλει....στο κατω κάτω αν όντως ήταν κατάσκοπος ας ανέβαινε κλημάκιο να βγάλει αποδεικτικά στοιχεία.... :Confused1:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ετσι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, μ αρεσει πολυ αυτο !!!!!!

Αν ημουν κι εγω στην Γερμανια, κι εβγαζα μια κεραια στο ξενοδοχειο κι αρχιζα τα DX ... 
ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΖΕΥΑΝ & ΜΕΤΑ, ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ, ΙΣΩΣ, ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ.

ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ, ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ - ΤΩΡΑ Κ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ......

----------

KOKAR (31-05-12), 

moutoulos (31-05-12), 

Phatt (31-05-12), 

xrhstos1978 (02-08-14)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εντάξει όποιος δεν γνωρίζει ότι η χώρα έχει σύνταγμα που απαγορεύει τις εκπομπές, τότε είπα μια πρωτοτυπία.

ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ !!
 Μαγκιές με Τούρκους βατραχανθρώπους στο Αιγαίο, που ενδεχομένως τους προσκαλεί ο καημενούλης ο ερασιτέχνης του εξωτερικού στην Χίο.
Εγω δεν γουστάρω..  

Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά, έτσι είναι το θέμα, και ναι είναι Εθνικής ασφάλειας.

----------


## veteran

Ειμαι και εγω ραδιοερασιτεχνης ενεργος εδω και πολλα χρονια , αυτο που δεν καταλαβα στα προηγουμενα ειναι
ποτε προλαβε να κανει αποπειρα να απαγχονιστει και ποιος τον ''εδωσε'' . Σε ολους εμας τους παλιους που γνωριζουν καποια πραγματα και εχουν τραβηξει αρκετα μου κανουν εντυπωση αυτα που διαβαζω.. Πολυ περιεργα... Κατι βρωμαει στην υποθεση. Μηπως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα οσο φαινονται ??? Μηπως ο τυπος εκανε παρανομη εκπομπη , μιλωντας παντα για εκτος μπαντας ??? Μηπως παρενοχλησε ''λαθος συχνοτητες'' ?? Την τελικη αληθεια θα την ακουσουμε στη συνεχεια ..

Οτι ειμαστε χιλια χρονια πισω σε οτι εχει σχεση με τη Ραδιοερασιτεχνικη Νομοθεσια αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, ενα βημα μπροστα 10 πισω.

----------


## veteran

συμφωνω οπολυτα ..

----------


## veteran

> Εντάξει όποιος δεν γνωρίζει ότι η χώρα έχει σύνταγμα που απαγορεύει τις εκπομπές, τότε είπα μια πρωτοτυπία.
> 
> ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ !!
>  Μαγκιές με Τούρκους βατραχανθρώπους στο Αιγαίο, που ενδεχομένως τους προσκαλεί ο καημενούλης ο ερασιτέχνης του εξωτερικού στην Χίο.
> Εγω δεν γουστάρω..  
> 
> Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά, έτσι είναι το θέμα, και ναι είναι Εθνικής ασφάλειας.




συμφωνω απολυτα...

----------


## Notios38

Πολυ άσχημη εικονα ..λυπαμαι για το μήνυμα  που περασε με την πραξη αυτη εκτος συνορων..λες και ο άνθρωπος δεν ειχε την αδεια μαζι του  ...ηξερε κανεις τους αραγε τι σημαίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης..Οταν καλεσουν ομως τα ευρωπαικα δικαστηρια να δωσουν εξηγησεις ..ηθελα  νά ημουν  σε μια ακρη να τους  καμαρωνα..ποσο καλα γνωριζεται τους νόμους...ακομα και τις διακρατικες συμφωνιες που εχουν υπογραφει..Ακομα και την διαταξη του υπουργειου συγκοινωνιων-μεταφορων-τηλεφωνιας-κ τηλεγραφιας δεν μπηκαν στο κοπο να διαβασουν...Τωρα που θα τους την στειλουν μεταφρασμένη..οι φιλοι τους  τι θα πουν...τα σημαδια απο τις χειροπαιδες στα χερια του συναδέλφου,,ηταν ενα χαστούκι στα προσωπα μας...συγνωμη    sv9

----------


## KOKAR

το αστείο είναι οτι το κράτος μας πιστεύει οτι ενας κατάσκοπος εν έτη 2012 θα είναι με κεραίες στα μπαλκόνια την στιγμή που με το Internet θα μπορεί να έχει ήχο και εικόνα τέλεια
και από την αλλη τον τυπακο που αγνοώντας την τοπική νομοθεσία , οσο στραβή και να είναι άπλωσε κεραίες και άρχισε εκπομπές
το οτι μπορεί να ειχε την άδεια μαζι του δεν νομίζω οτι λέει κάτι αυτό, στην Γερμανία η σε οποιαδήποτε αλλη χώρα θα ηταν ανεχτώ αυτό ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> το αστείο είναι οτι το κράτος μας πιστεύει οτι ενας κατάσκοπος εν έτη 2012 θα είναι με κεραίες στα μπαλκόνια την στιγμή που με το Internet θα μπορεί να έχει ήχο και εικόνα τέλεια
> και από την αλλη τον τυπακο που αγνοώντας την τοπική νομοθεσία , οσο στραβή και να είναι άπλωσε κεραίες και άρχισε εκπομπές
> το οτι μπορεί να ειχε την άδεια μαζι του δεν νομίζω οτι λέει κάτι αυτό, *στην Γερμανία η σε οποιαδήποτε αλλη χώρα θα ηταν ανεχτώ αυτό* ?



ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ .......
ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ Η ΚΟΥΚΟΥΛΑ, ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΟΜΠΙ ... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ

----------


## jimk

> Εντάξει όποιος δεν γνωρίζει ότι η χώρα έχει σύνταγμα που απαγορεύει τις εκπομπές, τότε είπα μια πρωτοτυπία.
> 
> ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ !!
>  Μαγκιές με Τούρκους βατραχανθρώπους στο Αιγαίο, που ενδεχομένως τους προσκαλεί ο καημενούλης ο ερασιτέχνης του εξωτερικού στην Χίο.
> Εγω δεν γουστάρω..  
> 
> Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά, έτσι είναι το θέμα, και ναι είναι Εθνικής ασφάλειας.



εισαι ετη μπροστα τι να λεμε τωρα....


μπορουσαν να πανε μερα και να τον πηγαινανε χωρις χειροπεδες  ο ανθρωπος ειναι καποιας ηλικιας  και να ηθελε να το σκασει δυσκολο το βλεπω.....

----------


## Damiano

Πριν κάποια χρόνια είχε συλληφθεί, για κατασκοπεία, μια ομάδα 15άχρονων (άγγλων νομίζω) επειδή άκουγαν συνομιλίες και φωτογράφιζαν αεροπλάνα (πολιτικά)!

Ένας κατάσκοπος ή … γενικά ανθέλληνας, που θέλει να καλέσει τους ξένους φίλους του, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το τηλέφωνο (ναι, έχει εφευρεθεί και ασύρματο τέτοιο)! Ποιος ο λόγος να χρησιμοποιεί "παράξενα" μηχανήματα και να στήνει κεραίες; Για να γίνεται στόχος; Μάλλον για να δίνει "τροφή" στους … "στόκους"!

----------


## SRF

> Ετσι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, μ αρεσει πολυ αυτο !!!!!!
> 
> Αν ημουν κι εγω στην Γερμανια, κι εβγαζα μια κεραια στο ξενοδοχειο κι αρχιζα τα DX ... 
> ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΖΕΥΑΝ & ΜΕΤΑ, ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ, ΙΣΩΣ, ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ.
> 
> ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ, ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ - ΤΩΡΑ Κ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ......







> Εντάξει όποιος δεν γνωρίζει ότι η χώρα έχει σύνταγμα που απαγορεύει τις εκπομπές, τότε είπα μια πρωτοτυπία.
> 
> ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ !!
>  Μαγκιές με Τούρκους βατραχανθρώπους στο Αιγαίο, που ενδεχομένως τους προσκαλεί ο καημενούλης ο ερασιτέχνης του εξωτερικού στην Χίο.
> Εγω δεν γουστάρω..  
> 
> Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά, έτσι είναι το θέμα, και ναι είναι Εθνικής ασφάλειας.







> συμφωνω απολυτα...







> το αστείο είναι οτι το κράτος μας πιστεύει οτι ενας κατάσκοπος εν έτη 2012 θα είναι με κεραίες στα μπαλκόνια την στιγμή που με το Internet θα μπορεί να έχει ήχο και εικόνα τέλεια και από την αλλη τον τυπακο που αγνοώντας την τοπική νομοθεσία , οσο στραβή και να είναι άπλωσε κεραίες και άρχισε εκπομπές το οτι μπορεί να ειχε την άδεια μαζι του δεν νομίζω οτι λέει κάτι αυτό, στην Γερμανία η σε οποιαδήποτε αλλη χώρα θα ηταν ανεχτώ αυτό ?







> ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ .......
> ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ Η ΚΟΥΚΟΥΛΑ, ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΟΜΠΙ ... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ



Συγγνώμη Κύριοι... αλλά ευθέως είστε παντελώς ανίδεοι με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και τους ισχύωντες νόμους, διακρατικές αμοιβαιότητες, άδειες ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΕΣ (όπως δηλαδή το δίπλωμα οδήγησής σας, που θα σας δέσουν οιΓερμανοί μπάτσοι αν σας δούνε να οδηγείτε στην οτοστράσσε, κατά την λογική σας), και ευρύτερα ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ & ΔΙΕΘΝΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ! Σημειώστε δε ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟΠΙΚΗ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ, υπάρχει η Ελληνική ΕΝΑΡΜΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ! Δηλαδή υπάρχει Η ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ, που είναι απολύτως ανωτέρα σε ισχύ από οιαδήποτε "απολύτως τοπική" που εφαρμόσαν στην Ρόδο!!!   

Πόσοι εξ' υμών είστε αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες? Είμαι βέβαιος, ΟΥΔΕΙΣ! Άλλως θα γνωρίζατε και την ισχύ της δικής σας αδείας στο εξωτερικό, και ειδικότερα μάλιστα ΕΝΤΟΣ Ε.Ε, της οποίας αν δεν γνωρίζεται είναι σαφέστατα μέλος η Γερμανία!!! 

Τώρα τα χαριτολογοανοήματα περί κατασκόπων με κεραίες σύρματος στο μπαλκόνι ξενοδοχςείου, με χειριστήριο μόρσ κώδικα για αποστολή των αμυντικών διατάξεων της εθνοφρουράς της νήσου, και τους ντάφυ ντακ που θα βγούνε με μπουκάλες από τα βάθη της θάλασσας κατά τις σοαβροφανείς απόψεις σας, τα παραβλέπω καθ' ότι σίγουρα δεν γνωρίζεται ότι ανακαλύφθηκαν στο μεσοδιάστημα κάτι περίεργα περιστρεφόμενα κυτία που περιφέρονται στο διάστημα και αν θέλουν σας φωτογραφίζουν για να δούνε τι μάρκα γράφει πάνω του το τσιγάρο που καπνίζετε ίσως αυτήν την στιγμή!!!  Και αν θέλουν ξέρουν και πόυ έχεται και το τασάκι μέσα στο σπίτι σας, με αφημένο το τσιγάρο σε αυτό!!! 

Μάλιστα αν θέλουν μπορούν να δουν ακόμα και αν φοράει το διαφημιστικό τους μπλουζάκι κάποιος στον Βόλο, ή όχι!!!  

Καληνύκτα λοιπόν, και αν αύριο οδηγείτε κάπου στην Ευρώπη να προσέχετε μην σας πανε μέσα και κατάσχουν & το αυτοκίνητό σας γιατί "τοπικά" θα έίστε οι κατάσκοποι με το δίπλωμα οδήγησης από Ελλάδα!!!

----------

bchris (01-06-12), 

ΠΑΝ (01-06-12), 

lcharal (01-06-12), 

σεατ (01-06-12)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Ας  μην  τρέχουμε και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα  και  αναμεταδίδουμε  τις  ειδήσεις  των  δημοσιογραφίσκων   αυτό  κάνει  κακό  στη  χώρα,  πρός  τι  ή  υποστήριξη  του  φίλτατου  γερμανού  και  σαν  έχει  άδεια  τι  έγινε  οι  νόμοι  είναι  για  να  τηρούνται   απο  τη  στιγμή  που  διακυβέβεται  η  ασφάλεια  της  χώρας

----------


## SRF

> Ας  μην  τρέχουμε και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα  και  αναμεταδίδουμε  τις  ειδήσεις  των  δημοσιογραφίσκων   αυτό  κάνει  κακό  στη  χώρα,  πρός  τι  ή  υποστήριξη  του  φίλτατου  γερμανού  *και  σαν  έχει  άδεια  τι  έγινε  οι  νόμοι  είναι  για  να  τηρούνται*   απο  τη  στιγμή  που  διακυβέβεται  η  ασφάλεια  της  χώρας



Μάλιστα! Ε.. δεν βαριέσαι δηλαδή! Και που είιχε ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΑΔΕΙΑ αναγάγεται στην χώρα μας στο "ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ" !!! 
Από την άλλη συμπληρώνεις κιόλας... "οι ΝΟΜΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ" !!! Σαφέστατα! Εσύ ποιούς νόμους εννοείς? Αυτους που δεν ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ, ή αυτούς που ΟΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ και αναγνωρίζουν την Γερμανική ΑΔΕΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ και στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ως ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙΕΣ? 
Τελικά μερικοί μου φαίνεται ότι ξέρετε αποκλειστικά τους "νόμους" του Ε ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!!! 
Ε, ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΙΣΧΥΩΝΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ ΕΠ΄ΑΥΤΟΥ?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Μάλιστα! Ε.. δεν βαριέσαι δηλαδή! Και που είιχε ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΑΔΕΙΑ αναγάγεται στην χώρα μας στο "ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ" !!! 
> Από την άλλη συμπληρώνεις κιόλας... "οι ΝΟΜΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ" !!! Σαφέστατα! Εσύ ποιούς νόμους εννοείς? Αυτους που δεν ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ, ή αυτούς που ΟΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ και αναγνωρίζουν την Γερμανική ΑΔΕΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ και στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ως ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙΕΣ? 
> Τελικά μερικοί μου φαίνεται ότι ξέρετε αποκλειστικά τους "νόμους" του Ε ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!!! 
> Ε, ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΙΣΧΥΩΝΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ ΕΠ΄ΑΥΤΟΥ?





αγαπητέ  srf  αυτός  κάτι  έκανε  ούτε  ο  πρώτος  είνε  ούτε  ο  τελευταίος,  η  φάση  έγινε  σε  ακριτικό  νησί  είναι  θέμα  εθνικής  ασφάλειας,αυτός  λέει  ότι  έκανε  νόμιμη  εκπομπή συμφωνώ και  εγώ  αλλά  δεν  ξέρουμε  τι  χείριζε  ή  αν  πάταγε  στη  συχνότητα  αυτοί   που  τον συλάβανε  ξέρουν  και  είνε  και  τυχερός  που  δεν  τον  κάνανε  και  τίποτα  άλλο

----------


## jeik

Αισχος ..... η  αμαθεια  και  ελλειψη  εκπαιδευσης  δημιουργει  αυτες  τις  καταστασεις  !!!

----------


## thanp

> αγαπητέ  srf  αυτός  κάτι  έκανε  *ούτε  ο  πρώτος  είνε  ούτε  ο  τελευταίος*,  η  φάση  έγινε  σε  ακριτικό  νησί  είναι  θέμα  εθνικής  ασφάλειας,αυτός  λέει  ότι  έκανε  νόμιμη  εκπομπή συμφωνώ και  εγώ  αλλά  δεν  ξέρουμε  τι  χείριζε  ή  αν  πάταγε  στη  συχνότητα  αυτοί   που  τον συλάβανε  ξέρουν  και  είνε  και  τυχερός  που  δεν  τον  κάνανε  και  τίποτα  άλλο



Όπως επίσης, δεν θα είναι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος νόμιμος ραδιοερασιτέχνης που συλλαμβάνεται από κάποια ανίδεα βόδια της αστυνομίας. Έχει άλλωστε συμβεί τόσες φορές στο παρελθόν σε Έλληνες συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες να πέσουν σε κάποιον άσχετο χωριατο-ανεγκέφαλο αστυνομικό που στο πρόσωπό τους είδε την "_Μάτα Χάρι_" και ίσως κάποια "_εύφημο μνεία_". Και καθόμαστε και μιλάμε για "_εθνικές ασφάλειες_" "..._βατραχάνθρωπους_"και άλλες τέτοιες ανοησίες. Λες και αν ήθελε να πει κάτι μυστικό ή να περάσει απαρατήρητος θα έβαζε κεραίες και θα χρησιμοποιούσε χειριστήριο αντί να ...πάρει τηλέφωνο από το κινητό του ή να συνδεθεί μέσω internet. Σιγά μη βάλει και φωτεινή επιγραφή στο κεφάλι του.

Όσο για τους εδώ συναδέλφους που έσπευσαν και αυτοί να θάψουν τον Γερμανό, όπως πάρα πολύ σωστά είπε ο SRF, μάθετε βρε παιδιά πρώτα τι είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός, μάθετε τι σημαίνει διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένη από την ITU υπηρεσία και άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη, μάθετε τι είναι το αντικείμενο και το θέμα για το οποίο συζητούμε και μετά πείτε την γνώμη σας. Τουλάχιστον έτσι δεν θα κινδυνεύουν οι ισχυρισμοί μας να ακούγονται πιο ανόητοι και πιο γραφικοί ακόμα και από τα κατορθώματα των εν λόγω ηλιθίων αστυνομικών. Για όνομα του Θεού, για το παγκοσμίως αναγνωρισμένο και σεβαστό ham radio μιλάμε, όχι για τίποτα γυφτο-CB, πειρατικούς σταθμούς ή άλλες τέτοιες παιδιάστικες χαζομάρες.

Και για να συνοψίσουμε κάποια πράγματα, οι διεθνείς συνθήκες και οι διακρατικές συμφωνίες τις οποίες έχει υπογράψει εδώ και 50 χρόνια η χώρα μας, και που υποχρεώθηκε να σεβαστεί ακόμα και η χούντα, ακόμα και απολυταρχικά καθεστώτα σε όλο τον κόσμο, επιτρέπουν βάση του Συντάγματος, της Ευρωπαϊκής και της διεθνούς νομοθεσίας την κατοχή και χρήση ραδιοερασιτεχνικών ασυρμάτων από κατόχους σχετικής αδείας, είτε αυτοί είναι Έλληνες είτε αλλοδαποί, είτε μόνιμοι ή μετανάστες, είτε τουρίστες ή περαστικοί. Και δεν εξαιρούνται ούτε τα ακριτικά νησιά, ούτε τα ξενοδοχεία, ούτε οι παραλίες ή τα βουνά ούτε τίποτα. Και όπως τον Έλληνα ραδιοερασιτέχνη, και μιλώ και από προσωπική πείρα, τον σέβονται σε όποιο μέρος του κόσμου και αν βρίσκεται το ίδιο είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι ηθικά αλλά και νομικά να πράξουμε και εμείς όταν φιλοξενούμε ξένους ραδιοερασιτέχνες στην χώρα μας.

Και καθώς τα πράγματα με τον καημένο τον Γερμανό φαίνεται πως προχωρούν σε διεθνές επίπεδο και Ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια, όταν έρθει η ώρα να πληρώσουμε βαρύτατα πρόστιμα ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση απλά ξεφτυλιστούμε πανεθνικά για μια ακόμα φορά, τότε ας θυμηθούμε πως δεν το παθαίνουμε λόγω κάποιων "κακών" ξένων, κάποιας τρόϊκας ή κάποιου απρόσωπου συνωμότη αλλά λόγω της αμορφωσιάς και της καφρίλας των συγκεκριμένων ανεγκέφαλων, αμόρφωτων και ανίκανων συμπατριωτών μας.

----------

lepouras (01-06-12), 

SRF (01-06-12), 

sv1ayb (01-06-12)

----------


## fuzz

οποιος πιστευει σε "κατασκοπο" το 2012 με κεραιες σε εξωτερικο χωρο...τι να πω
μπορει ο ανθρωπος να μην ειναι ραδιοερασιτεχνης (μεχρι να αποδειξουμε οτι εχει αδεια αν κ οπως λεει ο δικηγορος του εχει), μπορει να ειχε "λαθος" μηχανηματα ...
μπορει μπορει χιλια δυο μπορει....αλλα κατασκοπος με κεραιες σε εξωτερικο χωρο μου φαίνεται λιγο εξωπραγματικό...!!!

----------


## aeonios

Επιτρέψτε μου να σας πω 2 πράγματα για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο που συνέλαβαν:

1) ΕΧΕΙ άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.




2) Ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν είναι απλά ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης ακόμα αλλά ένα πολύ ενεργός ραδιοερασιτέχνης που πηγαίνει τακτικά σε Dxpeditions (TT8DX, 9X0R, FY και άλλες 63 (!!!!!) που δεν θυμάμαι) σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου με αποτέλεσμα να είναι γνωστός τουλάχιστον σε όσους κυνηγάνε ραδιοχώρες.
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται έχει και σχετική σελίδα http://www.mydarc.de/dj6si/ 
Ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν υπολόγισε ποτέ χρήματα ούτε προσωπικό χρόνο και κόπο προκειμένου να πάει σε όλα αυτά τα απίθανα μέρη, να κινδυνέψει τη ζωή του όπως έγινε στην Ρουάντα, ώστε κάποιοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες να μπορέσουνε να δουλέψουνε τις σπάνιες χώρες που πήγε και να επιβεβαιώσουνε την επαφή.

Εάν πιστεύετε πως πήγαινε σε ΟΛΕΣ αυτές τις χώρες ως κατάσκοπος των γερμανών ή των σκοπιανών ή των εβραιοσιωνιστών ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο ή επειδή μας έχει τσαντίσει εθνικά η μέρκελ πρέπει να στείλουμε στην πυρά μερικούς γερμανούς για να νοιώσουμε καλύτερα τότε I rest my case ! Ας απαγορέψουνε διεθνώς στους δημόσιους ή κρατικούς υπαλλήλους να γίνονται ραδιοερασιτέχνες αφού μπορεί μέσω αυτού του χόμπυ να κάνουν "κατασκοπεία" υπερ της υπηρεσίας τους ή της χώρας τους αφού στην Ελλάδα έχουμε τόσο πρόβλημα ΚΑΙ με αυτό.

----------

bchris (01-06-12), 

DIMITRISin (10-08-12), 

Notios38 (01-06-12), 

SRF (01-06-12), 

sv1ayb (01-06-12)

----------


## lcharal

Κοπέλια χαλαρώστε! 
Όντως το θέμα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό. Όντως υπάρχουν "όργανα της τάξης" , που το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά είναι να κόβουν κλήσεις... Σίγουρα δεν ήταν γνώστες της κείμενης νομοθεσίας, και σίγουρα, ο εισαγγελέας ξεσκόνισε από τα ντουλαπάκια του παλαιότερη νομοθεσία προς κάλυψη των οργάνων του.
Όντας κι εγώ ραδιοερασιτέχνης, ένα έχω να πω... αν πέσεις σε κανένα τέτοιο ανίδεο όργανο... κάνε το σταυρό σου και άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας...
Αλήθεια, ξέρετε πόσοι από τους συναδέλφους μας, αδειούχοι όλοι, έτρεχαν και δεν έφταναν με τα ανεγκέφαλα καθάρματα των αρχών, όταν έλεγαν συγκεκριμένα κατά την εμφάνιση της ραδιοερασιτεχνικής άδεις, "_πήρατε ένα χαρτάκι τώρα και είστε καλυμμένοι? πάμε μέσα να το αποδείξεις" _ Αλήθεια, η άδειά μας αποδεικνύει άμεσα ότι είμαστε ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε χρήση του εξοπλισμού μας? Δηλαδή, έχω άδεια οδήγησης, και σε τροχονομικό έλεγχο, θα με ασφηβητήσουν και θα μου πουν πάμε μέσα να αποδείξεις ότι είσαι οδηγός!!!!!>>>>???? 
Ας σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι και να αναλάβουμε όλοι τις ευθύνες μας! 

de SV9QCQ

EDIT: συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενά σου κ. συντονιστά aeonie!

----------

aeonios (01-06-12), 

sv1ayb (01-06-12)

----------


## aeonios

Πάντως αυτό το πάθημα του ΔΕΝ ήταν ότι χειρότερο του είχε συμβεί του συναδέλφου.

Το 1983 στα νησιά Spratlys οι αρχές σε μια προσπάθεια να ξεπεράσουν την ευσυνειδησία των Ελλήνων συναδέλφων τους *πυροβόλησαν και σκότωσαν δυο μέλη της αποστολής του Baldur*.

Διαβάστε την απίστευτη ιστορία του εδώ : http://www.ae5x.com/docs/spratly.pdf

----------


## FH16

Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη, αλλά γιατί αυτή η επίθεση προς την αστυνομία? Από όσα διάβασα στο άρθρο αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι η αστυνομία απλός τον συνέλαβε, αν έπρεπε να του περάσουν χειροπέδες δεν το ξέρω (μάλλον δικηγόρος η αστυνομικός πρέπει να το απάντηση αυτό) αλλά υποθέτω πως έτσι είναι η διαδικασία, το μόνο ερώτημα μου είναι η αστυνομία πήγε από μόνη της η μετά από καταγγελία?
Επίσης δεν είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και δεν γνωρίζω τον νόμο περί αυτού αλλά στο άρθρο λέει: "_ο Εισαγγελέας πρότεινε την καταδίκη του"_ και μου φαίνετε κάπως τρελό να είναι όλα οκ με των Γερμανό και ο εισαγγελέας να προτείνει καταδίκη, ναι ο εισαγγελέας στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις προτείνει καταδίκη αλλά εδώ είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο.

----------


## lcharal

> Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη, αλλά γιατί αυτή η επίθεση προς την αστυνομία? .



Aν διαβάσεις το παραπάνω ποστ μου, θα καταλάβεις...





> Επίσης δεν είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και δεν γνωρίζω τον νόμο περί αυτού αλλά στο άρθρο λέει: "_ο Εισαγγελέας πρότεινε την καταδίκη του"_ και μου φαίνετε κάπως τρελό να είναι όλα οκ με των Γερμανό και ο εισαγγελέας να προτείνει καταδίκη, ναι ο εισαγγελέας στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις προτείνει καταδίκη αλλά εδώ είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο



*Συγκεκριμένα στο 1 ποστ αναφέρει:
*
*"*_Σήμερα το αυτόφωρο αποφάσισε την αναβολή της δίκης για τις 7 Ιουνίου (ο Εισαγγελέας πρότεινε την καταδίκη του) έως ότου μεταφραστούν επίσημα από τα Γερμανικά στα Ελληνικά τα σχετικά έγγραφα (άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη κλπ) τα οποία προσκόμισε ο συνήγορος του και μετέφρασε ο ίδιος ως γνώστης Γερμανικών αλλά και ραδιοερασιτέχνης ο ίδιος."_*​*Ο εισαγγελέας, μάλλον δε γνώριζε τη γερμανική γλώσσα και για αυτό πρότεινε την καταδίκη του, μέχρι να μεταφραστούν επίσημα τα εν λόγω έγγραφα...

----------


## bchris

Το οτι καποιος ειναι εισαγγελεας, δεν σημαινει και πολλα.
Ειδικα στο μπο@#$@#λο που ζουμε.

Εγω θα ηθελα να πω σε ολους οσους συμμετειχαν στην συζητηση και δεν ειναι ραδιοερασιτεχνες, να μην κανουν τα ιδια λαθη που εκαναν οι μπατσοι και ολοι οι αλλοι εμπλεκομενοι.
Να διαβασουν πρωτα και μετα να μιλησουν.

SV1IYG

----------

aeonios (01-06-12), 

SRF (01-06-12), 

sv1ayb (01-06-12)

----------


## lcharal

> Σκοπιανος με Γερμανικη υπηκοοτητα ειναι εμησθος πρακτορας της Γερμανιας πρωην μεταφραστης του υπουργειου γνωστο κουμασι.



*
Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές - συντονιστές να πάρουν θέση.
*

Τα μόνα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν είναι σε βάρος των ελληνικών αρχών, αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες. Εκτός κι εγω δεν βλέπω καλά, ή παρανοώ τις έννοιες.. 

Να εφιστήσω την προσοχή σας στα γραφόμενά σας. Χωρίς στοιχεία (και εννοώ τα περί κατασκοπείας) μη κατακρίνετε κανένα. Ας επικρατήσει επιτέλους η λογική. 


_Υ.Γ. ειλικρινά ντρέπομαι που υπάρχει τέτοιος κόσμος ανάμεσά μας, και όσο ζω τόσο επιβεβαιώνεται η ανησυχία μου για το είδος και το ύφος των συνομιλητών μου. Με το πρώτο συμβαν αμέσως όλοι να πουν το κοντό τους και το μακρύ τους. Σοβαρευτείτε επιτέλους και πριν η γλώσσα λαλήσει ας τη βουτήξετε στο λεκανίδι που ονομάζεται εγκέφαλος, και να επομιστείτε τις όποιες ευθύνες των λεγόμενών σας και μη κρύβεστε πίσω από ένα παρωνύμιο. ΛΟΓΙΚΕΥΤΕΊΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ, ΔΕ ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ.

_

----------

bchris (01-06-12)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

πόσοι  απο  τους  νομομαθείς  [ραδιοερασιτέχνες]  γνωρίζουν  ότι  τα  νησιά  π.χ  ΚΩΣ υπεύθυνο  για  την  αστυνόμευση και  φύλαξη  του  νησιού  είναι  το  Ε.Τ.ΕΘ και  η  αστυνομία  εκτελεί εντολές καθ'υπόδειξη (γιατί  δεν  νομιμοποιούνται)δεν  πήγανε  απο  μόνοι  τους    ο  συγκεκριμένος  κάτι  έκανε  και  τον  μπουζουριάσανε  τέτοιοι  υπάρχουν  πολλοί  που  κρύβονται πίσω  απο  το  Ρ/Ε

----------


## nitako

Εγώ αυτο που κατάλαβα ειναι οτι πρέπει γρήγορα να ξηλώσω το κεραιακι μου απο το αμάξι, γιατι μάλλον η άδεια ως ραδιοερασιτέχνης που πήρα φαίνεται οτι δεν πιάνει.(άντε να αποδείξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελέφαντας) :Confused1:

----------


## bchris

> πόσοι  απο  τους  νομομαθείς  [ραδιοερασιτέχνες]  γνωρίζουν  ότι  τα  νησιά  π.χ  ΚΩΣ υπεύθυνο  για  την  αστυνόμευση και  φύλαξη  του  νησιού  είναι  το  Ε.Τ.ΕΘ και  η  αστυνομία  εκτελεί εντολές καθ'υπόδειξη (γιατί  δεν  νομιμοποιούνται)δεν  πήγανε  απο  μόνοι  τους    ο  συγκεκριμένος  κάτι  έκανε  και  τον  μπουζουριάσανε  τέτοιοι  υπάρχουν  πολλοί  που  κρύβονται πίσω  απο  το  Ρ/Ε



Το  Ε.Τ.ΕΘ αγαπητε, εγω προσωπικα δεν ξερω τι ειναι. Οπως νομιζω και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα. καλο θα ηταν να εγραφες διπλα σε μια παρενθεση τι σημαινουν τ' αρχικα (για να μας βγαλεις απο τον κοπο να googl-αρουμε δηλαδη...)

Οπως και να' χει, το οτι καποιους τους ενοχλησε η κεραια του κυριου, ή πιστεψαν οτι φταιει αυτος που η τηλεοραση τους εχει χιονια, ή απλα περασε απο εκει καποιος στρατογκαβλος και ειπε να το παιξει ηρωας, δεν δικαιολογει μια τετοια συμπεριφορα.

Και στο κατω-κατω, σκεψου λιγο τι λες. Ισχυριζεσαι οτι χρησιμοποιουσε κωδικα Μορς, για να στειλει απορρητες κρατικες/στρατιωτικες πληροφοριες στον εχθρο, το 2012 με κινητα τηλεφωνα και κρυπτογραφησεις 2048 bit, αυτος τα εστελνε χυμα στο κυμα...

Και τον προφυλακισαν τον ανθρωπο, επειδη ο εισαγγελεας, δεν ηξερε να διαβαζει Αγγλικα. Γιατι μπορει να ηταν Γερμανος, Σκοπιανος, ή οτιδηποτε αλλο, αλλα η διεθνης αδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη, ειναι στην Αγγλικη...


Για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο και ας μη διυλιζουμε τον κωνωπα.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Συγγνώμη Κύριοι... αλλά ευθέως είστε παντελώς ανίδεοι με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και τους ισχύωντες νόμους, διακρατικές αμοιβαιότητες, άδειες ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΕΣ



Πάρε το χαμπάρι !! Η Ελλαδα έχει κάποιες περιοχές ως ζώνες υψηλού κινδύνου περί αμυντικής πολιτικής.
Εκεί ο στρατός κάνει κουμάντο.  





> Μάλιστα αν θέλουν μπορούν να δουν ακόμα και αν φοράει το διαφημιστικό τους μπλουζάκι κάποιος στον Βόλο, ή όχι!!!



Έχω δυο περτικαλί και ένα γκρι σε πουκάμισο.
Το επόμενο που χρειάζομαι είναι μια ακριβή κολόνια.   :Biggrin: 



http://www.oneman.gr/keimena/style/d...cle1477143.ece

----------


## cloud_constructor



----------

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 (01-06-12)

----------


## thanp

> πόσοι  απο  τους  νομομαθείς  [ραδιοερασιτέχνες]  γνωρίζουν  ότι  τα  νησιά  π.χ  ΚΩΣ υπεύθυνο  για  την  αστυνόμευση και  φύλαξη  του  νησιού  είναι  το  Ε.Τ.ΕΘ και  η  αστυνομία  εκτελεί εντολές καθ'υπόδειξη (γιατί  δεν  νομιμοποιούνται)δεν  πήγανε  απο  μόνοι  τους    ο  συγκεκριμένος  κάτι  έκανε  και  τον  μπουζουριάσανε  τέτοιοι  υπάρχουν  πολλοί  που  κρύβονται πίσω  απο  το  Ρ/Ε



Αδελφέ να με συγχωρείς αλλά καλό είναι να μην λέμε ότι μας κατέβει στο κεφάλι. Είναι λογική αυτή του "_κάτι θα έκανε και τον μπουζουριάσανε_"; Αν "έκανε κάτι" τότε γιατί δεν τον συνέλαβαν γι'αυτό το "κάτι" αλλά παρανόμως του φόρτωσαν μια γελοία και ανυπόστατη κατηγορία περί παράνομου τηλεγραφείου; Αυτά είναι γελοιότητες αγαπητέ φίλε, και αν είχες ζήσει στο ελάχιστο από κοντά στην άσκηση των σχετικών καθηκόντων τους τις δήθεν "αρμόδιες" με αυτά τα θέματα υπηρεσίες, είτε αυτές είναι στρατιωτικές, αστυνομικές, δικαστικές ή διοικητικές, θα ήξερες το ίδιο καλά όσο εμείς οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες πόσο γελοίοι, αμόρφωτοι και αδαείς είναι στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία.

Όσον δε για το περί Ε.Τ.ΕΤ και τις στρατιωτικές ανοησίες περί κατασκοπίας, από πότε συλληφθείς και υπόδικος για "κατασκοπία" αφήνεται ελεύθερος την επόμενη μέρα να επιστρέψει στη χώρα του ώστε να καταγγείλει την Ελλάδα στο Ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο; Απλά την έκαναν την ξερή και τώρα για μια ακόμα φορά θα γίνουμε ξεφτύλα διεθνώς ως χώρα.





> Πάρε το χαμπάρι !! Η Ελλαδα έχει κάποιες περιοχές ως ζώνες υψηλού κινδύνου περί αμυντικής πολιτικής. Εκεί ο στρατός κάνει κουμάντο.



Ο στρατός κάνει κουμάντο στα στρατόπεδά του και πάντα στα αυστηρά πλαίσια της εθνικής νομοθεσίας. Έξω από τα στρατόπεδα, κουμάντο κάνουν μόνο οι ατομικές ελευθερίες, οι εθνικοί και οι διεθνείς αστικοί και ποινικοί νόμοι και κανείς άλλος. Και σε τελική ανάλυση, αν κατά την τέλεση των καθηκόντων του ο οποιοσδήποτε υπάλληλος οποιασδήποτε στρατιωτικής, αστυνομικής ή νομικής υπηρεσίας δεν γνωρίζει ή δεν σέβεται αυτούς τους νόμους τότε ή παράνομος είναι, ή ηλίθιος, ή και τα δύο, κάτι που κατά τα φαινόμενα ισχύει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------

kx5 (01-06-12), 

SRF (01-06-12)

----------


## SRF

> μην ανησυχητε δεν προκειται να κανει τιποτα ο Σκοπιανος τελικα ηταν μια προβοκατσια για να δουν ποσο γρηγορα θα τον εντοπιζαν ειναι γνωστη τακτηκη για το στησημο ραδιοεπικοινωνιας σε περιοχες που ενδιαφερει τη Γερμανια. Δεν ειναι παλαβος για να πηγαινει στην ρουαντα, πληρωνεται γιαυτο.



Αγαπητέ ζαμπονοράδιε (γιατί για άλλη ερμηνεία δεν σε "κόβω" να δύνασαι) έχει τύχει στην ζωή μου να γνωρίσω ανθρώπους που βρίσκονταν ΠΑΝΤΑ σε μέρη (χώρες) που λίγο καιρό μετά υπήρξαν "θέματα" και "επιθεματα" διαφόρων τύπων! Και ναι ήταν επίσης οι κατ'εσέ ζαμπονοράδιοι! Ναι όντως υπάρχουν ΤΕΤΟΙΟΙ, ή να το πω ορθά ΥΠΗΡΞΑΝ τουλάχιστον μέχρι και το 1994 που ξέρω προσωπικά! 
Όμως... το να βλέπεις μιά κεραία και κάποιον να χειρίζεται ασύρματο ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΙΣΤΑ αυτόματα & ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟ!!! Πρέπει να το ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ότι είναι και λειτουργούσε ως τέτοιος, για να τον κατηγορείς δημοσίως και να τον συλλάβεις & δικάσεις βάση αυτής της κατηγορίας!!! Αλλοιώς πάμε στον αυθαιρετοπαραλογισμό που δίνει το δικαίωμα στον καθένα να πει, ως ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ, ότι επειδή εσένα σε είδε προχτές να εναγκαλίζεσαι ένα άνδρα (τον αδελφό σου ίσως ή "κολλητό" φίλο σου, αλλά δεν το ξέρει εκ προοιμίου) ότι είσαι αδελφή κουνάμενη και ξεφωνημένη!!! Ή ως παράδειγμα επίσης, επειδή σε είδαν να μπαίνεις σε μιά τράπεζα σε συλλαμβάνουν ως κλέπτη, επειδή, κατά αυτούς ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ, θα μπορούσες να έμπαινες για να την κλέψεις! 
Ναι δεν είναι παλαβός σαφέστατα να πάει στην Ρουάντα! Άλλωστε όποιος πάει στην Ρουάντα στην Τυνησία, στην Συρία, στις νήσους του Σολωμόντος, στην Πάρνηθα, στην Χασιά, στην Ακρόπολη, στην Καλλιθέα, στην πλατεία του Αγ Γεωργίου στην Κυψέλη, και οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός της οικίας του αποκλείεται να το κάνει για την τρέλλα του χόμπυ του ΚΑΙ επειδή μπορεί, και γίνεται αυτόματα ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΣ επειδή εσύ έτσι όρισες στο ζαμπονοραδιομυαλό σου!!! Φνατάζομαι ότι ούτε φορητό ασύρματο δεν έχεις, γιατί τι να το κάνεις, αφού αν τολμήσεις και βγεις εκτός οικίας σου με αυτό θα π΄ρεπει να σε πληρώνουν άλλοι, και να κατασκόπεύεις όσο ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ, ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΞΙΑ & ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΟΡΙΚΑ!!! 

ΑΝ λοιπόν είχαν ενδείξεις ότι είναι κατάσκοπος... ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΔΕΝΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΕ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ, με χρήση και των ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΝΗΣΟΥ, με καταγραφή ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΡΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΩΝ ΤΟΥ & ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΩΝ, ή μετάδοσης πληροφοριών "εθνικού ενδιαφέροντος" και μετά ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ με αναβολή δίκης!!! 
Για αυτό πριν χαρακτηρίσεις ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ τον οιονδήποτε για "πράκτορα" -  "κατάσκοπο" - "προβοκάτορα" ή ότι άλλο σου έρχεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο, μάθε να βρίσκεις στοιχέια & αποδείξεις που να σε σοβαροποιούν για τους χαρακτηρισμούς που θα πεις!!! Διαφορετικά οι χαρακτηρισμοί σου είναι γελοιοδέστατοι, αίολοι, και βέβαια εξ 'αυτών αυτομάτως και ο εκφράζων αυτούς επίσης!!! 

Να συμπληρώσω, ότι και "επισήμως" πράκτορας να είναι (ήταν καλύτερα, καθ' ότι συνταξιούχος τώρα) ακόμα, αυτό ΔΕΝ συνεπάγεται ότι ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗΣ ΠΡΑΞΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!!! 

Αλλοιώς όλοι "πράκτορες" είμαστε εν δυνάμει, ακόμα και οι χωρίς άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη, και κατά το δοκούν κάθε βλαχόμπατσου, στρατόκαυλου, αυθαιρετούντος!!!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ο στρατός κάνει κουμάντο στα στρατόπεδά του. Έξω από αυτά κουμάντο κάνουν η ατομικές ελευθερίες, οι εθνικοί και οι διεθνείς νόμοι και κανείς άλλος. Και αν κάποιος υπάλληλος οποιασδήποτε στρατιωτικής, αστυνομικής ή νομικής υπηρεσίας δεν γνωρίζει ή δεν σέβεται αυτούς τους νόμους τότε ή παράνομος είναι, ή άχρηστος, ή και τα δύο.



Αμα θες να διαμαρτυρηθείς, μπορείς να επισκεφτείς ένα κατά τόπους τμήμα Ασφαλείας, και να πεις κατάφατσα στο διοικητή του τις απόψεις σου. 

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα δείξει μεγάλη κατανόηση.   :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> Πάρε το χαμπάρι !! Η Ελλαδα έχει κάποιες περιοχές ως ζώνες υψηλού κινδύνου περί αμυντικής πολιτικής.
> Εκεί ο στρατός κάνει κουμάντο.  
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω δυο περτικαλί και ένα γκρι σε πουκάμισο.
> Το επόμενο που χρειάζομαι είναι μια ακριβή κολόνια.  
> 
> 
> ...



Επέτρεψέ μου ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ πολύ καλά τι εστί περιοχή 'υψηλόύ κινδύνου' όπως την αποκαλείς... έχωντας υπηρετήσει 2 χρόνια στον Εβρο... και κάτω από το ανάχωμα!!! 
Επέτρεψέ μου ταυτοχρόνως να ξέρω να διαχωρίζω την ηλιθιότητα των "στρατόκαυλων" και "βλαχόμπατσων" που από την ξερή στο καφενείο τους αποφασίσαν να παίξουν το παιχνίδι του, βρες τον 007!!!  
Ο στρατός κάνει κουμάντο, εντός στρατοπέδων ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΑΙ!!! Στις ζώνες αυτές! Αλήθεια μήπως υπηρέτησες στην Αεροπορία?

----------


## chip

Απο τη στιγμή που συνελήφθη για κάποιο λόγω είναι αρμόδια τα δικαστήρια για να αποφασίσουν αν είναι αθώος ή όχι. Πιθανότατα να μην είναι κατάσκοπος αλλά πως να πάρω σε θέση χωρίς να έχω γνώση της νομοθεσίας και της δικογραφίας? Πχ μπορεί να μην είναι κατάσκοπος όμως είναι νόμιμες οι εκπομπές του? και αν ναι μήπως θα έπρεπε να έχει να επιδυκνυεί τις άδειες που κατέχει για να εκπέμπει? Αν είμασταν στη Γερμανία θα μπορούσαμε να σηκώσουμε χωρίς να ρωτήσουμε κανέναν μια κεραία και να εκπέμπουμε? Και αν ο νόμος είναι βλακώδης γιατί ο σύλογος των ελλήνων ραδιοερασυτεχνών δεν έχει κάνει ενέργειες να τον καταργήσει? Μήπως τελικά έχει λόγο ύπαρξης και φυσικά πρέπει να τιρούνται οι νόμοι.

Αυτό που με πείραξε περισσότερο είναι οτι ένας άνθρωπος, που μεθάει και δεν ξέρει τι κάνει και μπορεί να θέσει τη ζωή του σε κίνδυνο και εν δυνάμη μπορεί να θέσει με την ανευθυνότητά του σε κίνδυνο και τις ζωές άλλων, (απόγονος των γερμανών που αιματοκήλισαν την Ευρώπη) απειλεί την Ελλάδα... και εμείς το ζώα τον αφήνουμε να επιστρέψει στην πατρίδα του πριν δικαστεί...

----------


## aeonios

> Εκεί ο στρατός κάνει κουμάντο.



Με αφορμή την τοποθέτηση του φίλου μας του Κυριάκου ας δούμε τι ισχύει σε όλη την επικράτεια για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τους νόμους περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού. Μεταφέρω από τη σελίδα της ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=11&LANG=EN

Licensed radio amateurs coming from countries - members of CEPT 


Radio amateurs, citizens of a country - member or the Conference of Europe for Post-offices and Telecommunications (CEPT) - who possess a valid radio amateur license, which brings written evidence that it is issued according to the constitution T/R 61-01 of CEPT, have the right to operate their amateur radio stations as "portable" and "mobile" ( not a fixed station ) while their visit in Greece without having to issue a Greek license for up to three (3) months. The operation is according to the category of their radio amateur licenses.* These "mobile" or "portable" stations can be powered from main power on the temporary place of stay (hotels, guest rooms etc).  Foreign radio amateurs can operate a fixed station as well, same regulations as the local ham radio operators apply.*
If the radio amateur stays in country beyond three months a "Greek" license has to be granded!


*If stay is extended beyond 6 months it has to be declared at the Ministry of Transport and Communications and a special permit must be granted*. If a radio amateur, citizen of a CEPT country, wishes to stay permanently in Greece it may be using his amateur radio station only if a "special Greek radio amateur license" from the Ministry of Communications is granted. His call will be of SV0-XXX type. 




What stands for amateurs, citizens of CEPT counties also stands for those amateurs coming from countries that have signed the CEPT T/R 61.01. The Ministry of Communications keeps and publishes a list of all applicable countries. 

Οι γερμανικές άδειες λοιπόν εμπίπτουν στην παραπάνω νομοθεσία. 

Και επειδή και εγώ υπηρέτησα σε μέρος που είναι ακριτικό λίγο πιο πέρα από το νησί του συμβάντος θα σας διαβεβαιώσω πως ο στρατός έκανε κουμάντο ως την μεταπολίτευση. Δεν έχουμε χούντα στρατιωτικών για να κάνει κουμάντο ο στρατός και ας είναι έντονη η παρουσία του στα δρώμενα των τοπικών κοινωνιών. Αλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο. Οι νόμοι του κράτους ισχύουν παντού. 

 Το "λάθος" που έκανε ο άνθρωπος κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι που δεν ενημέρωσε πιθανόν το οικείο αστυνομικό τμήμα ή τον ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σύλλογο δωδ/σου για το ότι σκόπευε να πραγματοποιήσει το χόμπυ του χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως ΘΑ έπρεπε. Ισως να νόμιζε πως βρίσκεται σε ευρωπαική χώρα όπου όλα λειτουργούν ρολόι. 





> Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές - συντονιστές να πάρουν θέση.



Αν κάποιος έχει αποδείξεις πως κάποιοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες κάνουν κατασκοπεία ή παράνομες ενέργειες σχετικές νομίζω πως αρμόδιος είναι πλέον ο εισαγγελέας αλλά ας προσπαθήσουμε εδώ να μην αμαυρώνουμε πρόσωπα περισσότερο.

----------

bchris (01-06-12), 

lcharal (01-06-12), 

SRF (01-06-12), 

sv1ayb (01-06-12)

----------


## thanp

> Αμα θες να διαμαρτυρηθείς, μπορείς να επισκεφτείς ένα κατά τόπους τμήμα Ασφαλείας, και να πεις κατάφατσα στο διοικητή του τις απόψεις σου. 
> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα δείξει μεγάλη κατανόηση.



Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα στον οποιοδήποτε διοικητή που δεν έφταιξε σε τίποτα. Αλλά πίστεψέ με, όποτε χρειαστεί δικαίως και νομίμως να πω την άποψή μου σε οποιονδήποτε, την έχω χ3σμένη την κατανόησή του. Σε χώρα "οίκο ανοχής" μπορεί να ζούμε, αλλά την χούντα πάνε 40 χρόνια που την χώσαμε στο χρονοντούλαπο.

----------


## kioan

*Top Secret: 
*
Αποκλειστικό video από την έφοδο και έρευνα της αστυνομίας στο δωμάτιο του 75χρονου:

----------


## aeonios

Και άλλο ένα αποκλειστικό video για το πως καταστράφηκαν οι ασύρματοι κατά την είσοδο των σωμάτων ασφαλείας στο ξενοδοχείο.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε Γιωργη (SRF)
Ο κυριος αυτος, ζητησε αδεια ή εμημερωσε το ξενοδοχειο οτι θα βαλει μια κεραια στον χωρο του ?
Οχι βεβαια πως αυτο αλλαζει τα πραγματα, αλλά τι να κανουμε εδω ειναι ellada ...... 

Τελος παντων, και τι επαθε ?
Μια νεα εμπειρια .... 
θα το ξεπερασει ....

ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ

αχχαχαχαχαχαχχααααα

(sorry, αλλά προσφατως, μαζεψαν εναν "δικο" μου, να εκπεμπει με την φοβερη ισχυ των* 7 watt*. )

----------


## SRF

> Με αφορμή την τοποθέτηση του φίλου μας του Κυριάκου ας δούμε τι ισχύει σε όλη την επικράτεια για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τους νόμους περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού. Μεταφέρω από τη σελίδα της ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=11&LANG=EN
> 
> Licensed radio amateurs coming from countries - members of CEPT 
> 
> 
> Radio amateurs, citizens of a country - member or the Conference of Europe for Post-offices and Telecommunications (CEPT) - who possess a valid radio amateur license, which brings written evidence that it is issued according to the constitution T/R 61-01 of CEPT, have the right to operate their amateur radio stations as "portable" and "mobile" ( not a fixed station ) while their visit in Greece without having to issue a Greek license for up to three (3) months. The operation is according to the category of their radio amateur licenses.* These "mobile" or "portable" stations can be powered from main power on the temporary place of stay (hotels, guest rooms etc).  Foreign radio amateurs can operate a fixed station as well, same regulations as the local ham radio operators apply.*
> If the radio amateur stays in country beyond three months a "Greek" license has to be granded!
> 
> 
> ...



Εκτός της ορθότητος των παραπάνω, να συμπληρώσω 'οτι η υπογραφή σου είναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, ως απολύτως εύστοχη απάντηση σε όλα όσα γράφουν άλλοι για "πράκτορες" ΠΡΟ-ΠΟ ή ταξιδίων!!! 

Αγαπούλες ελάτε να με πιάσετε έχω και εγώ κατασκοπικό σταθμό ασύρματης ραδιοτηλεγραφίας με άδεια Ραδιοερασιτέχνη και έχω ΚΑΙ χειριστήριο morse ΚΑΙ το καλοκαίρι στα μπαράκια πίνω αλκοόλ!!!

----------


## thanp

> Αγαπούλες ελάτε να με πιάσετε έχω και εγώ κατασκοπικό σταθμό ασύρματης ραδιοτηλεγραφίας με άδεια Ραδιοερασιτέχνη και έχω ΚΑΙ χειριστήριο morse ΚΑΙ το καλοκαίρι στα μπαράκια πίνω αλκοόλ!!!



Χειριστήριο ε; Τώρα θα δεις τι θα πάθεις ...ανθέλληνα!  :Tongue2:

----------


## thanp

Ας μάθουμε ποιός είναι ο συλληφθείς και το ...κατασκοπευτικό του παρελθόν. http://www.pileup.de.com/

Και για να δούμε πως μετέδωσαν την "είδηση" κάποιοι "Ελληναράδες" δημοσιογραφίσκοι του ...πωπού. Κάτσε καλά ενημέρωση!

http://strategyreports.wordpress.com...-%CE%BA%CE%B1/

http://stathmosnet.gr/astinomiko-del...-09-29-06.html

----------


## lcharal

> Ας μάθουμε ποιός είναι ο συλληφθείς και το ...κατασκοπευτικό του παρελθόν. http://www.pileup.de.com/
> 
> Και για να δούμε πως μετέδωσαν την "είδηση" κάποιοι "Ελληναράδες" δημοσιογραφίσκοι του ...πωπού. Κάτσε καλά ενημέρωση!
> 
> http://strategyreports.wordpress.com...-%CE%BA%CE%B1/
> 
> http://stathmosnet.gr/astinomiko-del...-09-29-06.html




Όσοι λοιπόν έχετε νου και καταλαβαίνετε, θα καταλάβετε τώρα, αν δείτε τα παραπάνω λινκ, γιατί έχω πάψει να παρακολουθώ ειδήσεις και ενημερώσεις από όλους τους δημοσιογραφίσκους πανελληνίως.
Φτάνει πια... ας μας αφήσουν ήσυχους και όποιος θέλει ενημερώνεται μόνος του. Κατά τα άλλα υπάρχει η διαφημιζόμενη αντικειμενικότητα των ανταποκρίσεων των δημοσιογράφων... Βρε ποιους νομίζετε ότι δουλεύετε???

----------


## SRF

> Αγαπητε Γιωργη (SRF)
> Ο κυριος αυτος, ζητησε αδεια ή εμημερωσε το ξενοδοχειο οτι θα βαλει μια κεραια στον χωρο του ?
> Οχι βεβαια πως αυτο αλλαζει τα πραγματα, αλλά τι να κανουμε εδω ειναι ellada ...... 
> 
> Τελος παντων, και τι επαθε ?
> Μια νεα εμπειρια .... 
> θα το ξεπερασει ....
> 
> ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ
> ...



Βρε συ 231... ΤΙ άδεια να ζητήσει? ΑΔΕΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ απολύτως νόμιμη και εν ισχύ εντός ΚΑΙ της Ελλάδος, που ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΞΤΡΑ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!!! 
Και πράκτορας να ΕΙΝΑΙ... αυτό ΔΕΝ αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣΕ ΩΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑΣ την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή & ΜΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ, & ΜΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ, δεν μπορεί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ να τον συλλάβει απλά γιατί είχε ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ασυρματους και έκανε επαφές ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ!!! ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΖΩΝΩΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΕΙ! Αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΚΡΑΔΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ!!! 
Λέω τίποτα παράλογο κατ' εσάς? 

Επειδή έχουμε ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΑΜΦΟΤΕΡΟΙ ραδιοερασ(τ)ιτέχνες μιάς ρομαντικής εποχής του ραδιοφώνου και όχι του χειριστηρίου, ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι Η ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΣΙΑ σε τέτοια θέματα, υπήρχε, και ήταν προκλητικά ΞΕΔΙΑΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!! Μπες στην θέση του, και έλα πες μου!!!  :Wink: 

Παράδειγμα? Έχω ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ που με συνέλαβαν μιά ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ, ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ, που την έδειχνα στον Εισαγγελέα, και αυτός μου έλεγε... 
"Εγώ δεν θέλω να δω και δεν με εδνιαφέρει ΟΤΙ άδεια ή άλλο χαρτί και να έχεις! Έχω ΕΝΤΟΛΗ να σε πάω μέσα, και δείξε την στο δικαστήριο μετά εσύ!!! " 

Σαφέστατα ΑΘΩΩΘΗΚΑ ΑΜΕΣΑ στο δικαστήριο, ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ, λόγο αργείας την Δευτέρα, και βέβαια ήμουνα ΚΡΑΤΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ όλες τις ενδιάμεσες ημέρες!!! Αλλά το ΠΕΡΑΣΑ το Σαββατοκυριακοδεύτερο, ΩΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ, ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ, δηλαδή ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ, πράγμα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ!!!  

Αυτό λοιπόν ΕΙΝΑΙ ανάλογη περίπτωση!!! 
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ, περί κατασκοπείας που ΑΝ υπήρχαν θα ήταν εξ' αρχής ΑΜΕΣΑ προφυλακισμένος ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τελικής εκδίκασης, δεν δικαιούνται να τον συλλαμβάνουν ΕΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ!!! 
Εκτός ΑΝ οι νόμοι ΔΕΝ ισχύουν τελικά, ΟΠΟΤΕ ας μην ξαναμιλήσει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ περί πειρατών, κλπ, αφού ΟΛΟΙ το ίδιο νόμιμοπαράνομοι είναι βάση αυτής της, κατα το δοκούν, λογικής!!!    :Unsure:

----------

aeonios (01-06-12), 

lcharal (01-06-12), 

sv1ayb (01-06-12)

----------


## bchris

> Βρε συ 231... ΤΙ άδεια να ζητήσει? ΑΔΕΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ απολύτως νόμιμη και εν ισχύ εντός ΚΑΙ της Ελλάδος, που ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΞΤΡΑ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!!! 
> Και πράκτορας να ΕΙΝΑΙ... αυτό ΔΕΝ αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣΕ ΩΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑΣ την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή & ΜΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ, & ΜΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ, δεν μπορεί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ να τον συλλάβει απλά γιατί είχε ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ασυρματους και έκανε επαφές ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ!!! ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΖΩΝΩΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΕΙ! Αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΚΡΑΔΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ!!! 
> Λέω τίποτα παράλογο κατ' εσάς? 
> 
> Επειδή έχουμε ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΑΜΦΟΤΕΡΟΙ ραδιοερασ(τ)ιτέχνες μιάς ρομαντικής εποχής του ραδιοφώνου και όχι του χειριστηρίου, ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι Η ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΣΙΑ σε τέτοια θέματα, υπήρχε, και ήταν προκλητικά ΞΕΔΙΑΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!! Μπες στην θέση του, και έλα πες μου!!! 
> 
> Παράδειγμα? Έχω ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ που με συνέλαβαν μιά ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ, ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ, που την έδειχνα στον Εισαγγελέα, και αυτός μου έλεγε... 
> "Εγώ δεν θέλω να δω και δεν με εδνιαφέρει ΟΤΙ άδεια ή άλλο χαρτί και να έχεις! Έχω ΕΝΤΟΛΗ να σε πάω μέσα, και δείξε την στο δικαστήριο μετά εσύ!!! " 
> 
> ...



Γιωργο, πες την αληθεια τωρα.
Κρατικα μυστικα πουλαγες και τις μπαρουφες περι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου αστες γι' αυτους που τρωνε κουτοχορτο.
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γιωργη (SRF), ναι ρε φιλε, ετσι ειναι δικιο εχεις,
ΟΜΩΣ ΚΟΙΤΑ ...
Λιγο το οτι ειναι Γερμανος (ολα by the book)
Λιγο η υποθεση της κατασκοπιας .....

Εχει πλακα.

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΦΡΙΤΣ .... ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΘΕ ! ! ! ! !

ΣΟΡΡΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ  ....
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## chip

την άδεια ραδιοερασυτέχνη κατάλαβα την έδειξε στο δικαστήριο ο συνηγορός του... αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι δεν θα την είχε φέρει μαζί του στην Ελλάδα. Απο κει και πέρα φαίνεται οτι το δικαστήριο ζήτησε μετάφραση. Αν έπιαναν έναν Έλληνα οι γερμανοί και θα δεχόταν ένα έγγραφο στα ελληνικά και δεν θα ζητούσαν επίσημη μετάφραση? Προφανώς θα ζητούσαν...

Βέβαια η περίπτωση του srf που έδειξε την άδεια του στον εισαγγελέα και αυτός την αγνόησε μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση... Είναι και αυτό ένα κομάτι της ελληνικής δικαιοσύνης... και ύστερα λέμε οτι τα δικαστήρια δεν προλαβαίνουν και καθυστερούν οι υποθέσεις....

----------


## chip

επειδή οι γερμανοί έχουν και μια αγάπη στους τούρκους... την επόμενη φορά ας κάνει διακοπές στην τουρκία και ας σηκώσει εκεί την κεραία του...

----------


## bchris

> την άδεια ραδιοερασυτέχνη κατάλαβα την έδειξε στο δικαστήριο ο συνηγορός του... αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι δεν θα την είχε φέρει μαζί του στην Ελλάδα. Απο κει και πέρα φαίνεται οτι το δικαστήριο ζήτησε μετάφραση. Αν έπιαναν έναν Έλληνα οι γερμανοί και θα δεχόταν ένα έγγραφο στα ελληνικά και δεν θα ζητούσαν επίσημη μετάφραση? Προφανώς θα ζητούσαν...
> 
> Βέβαια η περίπτωση του srf που έδειξε την άδεια του στον εισαγγελέα και αυτός την αγνόησε μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση... Είναι και αυτό ένα κομάτι της ελληνικής δικαιοσύνης... και ύστερα λέμε οτι τα δικαστήρια δεν προλαβαίνουν και καθυστερούν οι υποθέσεις....



Ξαναλεω, οι αδειες ραδιοερασιτεχνη, ειναι *ΚΑΙ* στην Αγγλικη.

----------

SRF (01-06-12)

----------


## thanp

> την άδεια ραδιοερασυτέχνη κατάλαβα την έδειξε στο δικαστήριο ο συνηγορός του... αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι δεν θα την είχε φέρει μαζί του στην Ελλάδα. Απο κει και πέρα φαίνεται οτι το δικαστήριο ζήτησε μετάφραση. Αν έπιαναν έναν Έλληνα οι γερμανοί και θα δεχόταν ένα έγγραφο στα ελληνικά και δεν θα ζητούσαν επίσημη μετάφραση? Προφανώς θα ζητούσαν



Μαζί του την είχε την άδεια και την έδειξε τόσο σε αυτούς που τον συνέλαβαν όσο και στον διοικητή τους και τον εισαγγελέα αλλά ως γνήσια δημόσια γομάρια "_αγρούς αγόραζαν και κήπους ανθηρούς_".
Όσο για την μετάφραση, βάση διακρατικών επισήμων συμφωνιών κανένα διεθνούς ισχύος έγγραφο, ειδικά χώρας εντός Σέγκεν, δεν θέλει μετάφραση γιατί όπως οι πιστωτικές κάρτες, οι ταυτότητες, τα διαβατήρια κλπ είναι γραμμένο στα Αγγλικά. Εκτός και αν ποτέ σου ζήτησε κανείς στο εξωτερικό μετάφραση του διαβατηρίου σου ή της πιστωτικής σου κάρτας.  :Rolleyes:

----------

bchris (01-06-12)

----------


## kioan

> ...αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι δεν θα την είχε φέρει μαζί του στην Ελλάδα. Απο κει και πέρα φαίνεται οτι το δικαστήριο ζήτησε μετάφραση...



Ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης που έχει γυρίσει όλο τον πλανήτη για να επικοινωνήσει από διάφορες ραδιοχώρες, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως δεν είχε άδεια μαζί του.
Επίσης, αν οι εμπλεκόμενοι αστυνομικοί και δικαστικοί γνώριζαν την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία (πράγμα που εγώ ως απλός πολίτης είμαι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζω), δεν θα είχε φτάσει στο σημείο αυτό η υπόθεση. Επιπλέον η άδεια δεν έχει πάνω της και τόσο πολύ κείμενο που να απαιτεί επίσημη μετάφραση για να καταφέρει κάποιος να διαβάσει τα στοιχεία που αναγράφει στα αγγλικά.

----------


## aeonios

και στα Αγγλικά και στα Γαλλικά και στα Γερμανικά !

Πιστεύω πως πρέπει να ζητήσουμε επισήμως ως κράτος στην φράου Μέρκελ να τα γράφουν στα Ελληνικά !!

Θα μου πείτε μπορεί να είχε παλιότερη άδεια αφού είναι παλιός της εποχής του 60..... και δεν ξέρω πως ήταν τότε πάντως γενικά οι άδειες ανανεώνονται τακτικά...ιδίως κάποιος που πάει στο εξωτερικό δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω πως δεν θα είχε άδεια που να γράφει κάτι τουλάχιστον στα Αγγλικά...

----------

kioan (01-06-12)

----------


## lepouras

την πλήρη άγνοια νόμου την έχω συναντήσει κάποια στιγμή που τρέχαμε κάποια παιδιά να ξεμπερδέψουμε συνάδελφο επειδή του ζητάγανε τις άδειες τον μηχανημάτων εν έτη 2005 η 2006 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## kioan

και ένα link για μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση της άδειας που παρέθεσε παραπανω ο *aeonios* ώστε να διαβάζεται πιο εύκολα

----------


## MacGyver

Μάλιστα...
Δηλαδή τώρα θα πρέπει να χεστούμε πάνω μας  γιατί πιθανόν να έγινε κάποιο λάθος (πιθανόν και όχι) και να  καταδικάσουμε τις αρχές (όπως κάναμε πάντα), γιατί ένας ξένος (άρα  θεός...μπροστά σε μας τους παρακατιανούς) .. και μάλιστα Γερμανός  (ποιό...Θεός!! ) από το σινάφι μας (τρεις φορές Θεός) συνελήφθη για  κάτι, για το οποίο έχουν όλοι άποψη, επειδή το email της RAAG έκανε το γύρο του κόσμου (και σε μένα ήρθε, με πανομοιότυπο τίτλο).
Και  θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε τα κοσμητικά, μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, (όπως πάντα  κάναμε), για να έχουμε όλοι άποψη, για να είμαστε μια γροθιά, μέσω της  παρεΐστικης συνωμοσίας, αλλά κατά τα  άλλα μας πειράζει γιατί: οι ταξιτζήδες, οι δικηγόροι, οι φαρμακοποιοί,  οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι...οι ...οι... κοιτούσαν τόσα χρόνια τον κόλο τους και  έραβαν τα πάντα κατά το δοκούν υποστηρίζοντας αβλεπί  το συμφέρον της συμμορίας τους !!!!!

Βρε τι κακό βρήκε τη χώρα !!

Σύντροφε Φρίτζ, στάσου, μύγδαλα !!!

----------


## bchris

> Μάλιστα...
> Δηλαδή τώρα θα πρέπει να χεστούμε πάνω μας  γιατί πιθανόν να έγινε κάποιο λάθος (πιθανόν και όχι) και να  καταδικάσουμε τις αρχές (όπως κάναμε πάντα), γιατί ένας ξένος (άρα  θεός...μπροστά σε μας τους παρακατιανούς) .. και μάλιστα Γερμανός  (ποιό...Θεός!! ) από το σινάφι μας (τρεις φορές Θεός) συνελήφθη για  κάτι, για το οποίο έχουν όλοι άποψη, επειδή το email της RAAG έκανε το γύρο του κόσμου (και σε μένα ήρθε, με πανομοιότυπο τίτλο).
> Και  θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε τα κοσμητικά, μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, (όπως πάντα  κάναμε), για να έχουμε όλοι άποψη, για να είμαστε μια γροθιά, μέσω της  παρεΐστικης συνωμοσίας, αλλά κατά τα  άλλα μας πειράζει γιατί: οι ταξιτζήδες, οι δικηγόροι, οι φαρμακοποιοί,  οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι...οι ...οι... κοιτούσαν τόσα χρόνια τον κόλο τους και  έραβαν τα πάντα κατά το δοκούν υποστηρίζοντας αβλεπί  το συμφέρον της συμμορίας τους !!!!!
> 
> Βρε τι κακό βρήκε τη χώρα !!
> 
> Σύντροφε Φρίτζ, στάσου, μύγδαλα !!!



Οχι φιλε Angus.
Να χεστουμε επανω μας γιατι καναμε μαλακια και ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπεφερε Γερμανος ή Αιγυπτιος, το γεγονος παραμενει οτι υπεφερε.

Επισης να χεστουμε επανω μας γιατι για αλλη μια φορα δειξαμε το ποσο "σεριφηδες" και αξεστοι ειμαστε. Κατα τα αλλα θελουμε να μας σεβονται και να μας υπολογιζουν σαν ισους οι Ευρωπαιοι.

----------


## thanp

Ναι φίλε μου Χρήστο. Να χ3στούμε επάνω μας, γιατί μόνο αυτό φαίνεται πως είμαστε πια ικανοί να κάνουμε. Βλέπεις ο "Ελληναράς" δεν έχει μάθει όταν τα κάνει σκατά να ζητά συγγνώμη, να επανορθώνει ή έστω να προσπαθεί να βελτιωθεί. Μόνο να χ3ζεται και να χ3ζει και όσους τολμούν να κάνουν το λάθος να τον επισκεφτούν και να ζήσουν από κοντά το μεγαλείο του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού μας.

----------


## haris_216

όταν εγώ ο απλός χρήστης έχω άνετα πρόσβαση σε δορυφορικές φωτογραφίες, δορυφορικά τηλέφωνα, κινητά, σταθερά, κρυπτογράφηση, ιντερνετ, όταν τα τωρινά αυτοκίνητα έχουν περισσότερα gadget από παλιότερα του james Bond και όταν ένα μέσο κινητό κάνει "παπάδες" πιστεύουμε ότι ένας κατάσκοπος του σήμερα θα απλώνει συρμάτινη καλούμπα για να φτιάξει δίπολο ή θα προσπαθεί να καλύψει μια yagi κεραία κάνοντάς την να δείχνει σαν απλώστρα ρούχων
καλά ξυπνητούρια να χουμε

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ο συγκεκριμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης διαλέγει "ειδικά" και δύσκολα σημεία για επικοινωνίες.
Βρήκα σε παλιό Der Spiegel (1983) ότι διάλεξε για "εκδρομή-DX" κάποιες βραχονησίδες (Spratly) που τις  διεκδικούσαν (αν κατάλαβα καλά από τη μετάφραση του κειμένου) το Βιετνάμ, η Κίνα και οι Φιλιππίνες ενώ σύμφωνα με τη wikipedia τα διεκδικούν σήμερα ακόμη 3 κράτη. Εν τω μεταξύ όλη η περιοχή είναι γεμάτη στρατιωτικές βάσεις. 

Το άρθρο "Disaster at Spratly" (pdf) ενός ραδιοερασιτεχνικού περιοδικού, έχει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Πυροβολισμοί, ένας νεκρός, μικρό ναυάγιο ... Αυτό μήπως ήταν ένα "χλιαρό" επεισόδιο;

gV

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Ο συγκεκριμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης διαλέγει "ειδικά" και δύσκολα σημεία για επικοινωνίες.
> Βρήκα σε παλιό Der Spiegel (1983) ότι διάλεξε για "εκδρομή-DX" κάποιες βραχονησίδες (Spratly) που τις  διεκδικούσαν (αν κατάλαβα καλά από τη μετάφραση του κειμένου) το Βιετνάμ, η Κίνα και οι Φιλιππίνες ενώ σύμφωνα με τη wikipedia τα διεκδικούν σήμερα ακόμη 3 κράτη. Εν τω μεταξύ όλη η περιοχή είναι γεμάτη στρατιωτικές βάσεις. 
> 
> Το άρθρο "Disaster at Spratly" (pdf) ενός ραδιοερασιτεχνικού περιοδικού, έχει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Πυροβολισμοί, ένας νεκρός, μικρό ναυάγιο ... Αυτό μήπως ήταν ένα "χλιαρό" επεισόδιο;
> 
> gV



Μπράβο  τώρα  καταλαβαίνουμε  ότι είναι  προβληματικός  ο  φρίτζ  ντοιτσφαιρ,

----------


## kioan

> Θα μου πείτε μπορεί να είχε παλιότερη άδεια αφού είναι παλιός της εποχής του 60..... και δεν ξέρω πως ήταν τότε πάντως γενικά οι άδειες ανανεώνονται τακτικά...ιδίως κάποιος που πάει στο εξωτερικό δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω πως δεν θα είχε άδεια που να γράφει κάτι τουλάχιστον στα Αγγλικά...



Παραθέτω την σκαναρισμένη άδεια του DJ6SI (πηγή)

xjIPg.jpg DH2FV.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Τι  να  πεί  κανείς  αν  έκανε  κάτι  παράνομο  να  πληρώσει  αλλά  σήμερα    είναι  δυνατόν αν  κάποιος να να κάνει  παράνομες  μεταδόσεις (εκπομπές) να  χρησιμοποιεί 
  εξωτερικές  κεραίες  δίπολα  κ.λ.π.

  Το  μόνο  νομικό  πρόβλημα του  ίσως  είναι  ότι  δεν  δήλωσε  το  σταθμό  ασυρμάτου  αλλά  και  πάλι  δεν  ήταν  μόνιμη  θέση  αλλά  φορητός.

   Η Ελληνική  αστυνομία  δικαιοσύνη  είναι  μέρος  της  Ελληνικής  πραγματικότητας  (πλην  εξεραίσεων)  με  ότι  συνεπάγεται  αυτό.

   Πάντως  το  'παράνομο  ραδιοτηλεγραφείο"  μού  άρεσε  που  το  βρήκαν  οι  άτιμοι!

                                                           Μάκης  SV1 OAU

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Mήπως  οι  ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί  σύλλογοι  θα  έπρεπε  να  ασχοληθούν  με  την  νομική  κάλυψη  των  συναδέλφων  που  έχουν  βρεθεί  και  θα  βρεθούν  σίγουρα  σε  ανάλογη  θέση  σε  συνεργασία με  κάποιο νομικο?

----------


## kioan

> EΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ: Πρώην πράκτορας της ΒfV o 78χρονος



Αν είχε συλληφθεί με την κατηγορία ότι κατείχε παράνομο υλικό (προϊόν υποκλοπών και κατασκοπείας) ή παράνομο εξοπλισμό και όχι λόγω λειτουργίας σταθμού CW με το κατηγορητήριο να στηρίζεται σε ένα διάταγμα του 1929, δεν θα είχαν ξεσηκωθεί όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες ούτε και θα υπήρχε κανένας Έλληνας να τον υποστηρίξει.
Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο.

Και αν τον συλλάβανε επειδή όντως έκανε κατασκοπεία και τον άφησαν να επιστρέψει στη χώρα του με μόνη απαίτηση να εμφανίσει μια μεταφρασμένη άδεια, δυστυχώς εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η πρώτη φράση του θέματος αυτού του topic.

----------

SRF (02-06-12)

----------


## antonis_p

> πόσοι  απο  τους  νομομαθείς  [ραδιοερασιτέχνες]  γνωρίζουν  ότι  τα  νησιά  π.χ  ΚΩΣ υπεύθυνο  για  την  αστυνόμευση και  φύλαξη  του  νησιού  είναι  το  Ε.Τ.ΕΘ και  η  αστυνομία  εκτελεί εντολές καθ'υπόδειξη (γιατί  δεν  νομιμοποιούνται)δεν  πήγανε  απο  μόνοι  τους    ο  συγκεκριμένος  κάτι  έκανε  και  τον  μπουζουριάσανε  τέτοιοι  υπάρχουν  πολλοί  που  κρύβονται πίσω  απο  το  Ρ/Ε



Η Ελλάδα έχει αποδεχθεί στα πλαίσια της αμοιβαιότητας πως η άδεια του Baldour έχει ισχύ και στην Κω.

Πόση ανοησία υπάρχει; "Γερμανός πράκτορας μεταδίδει με morse ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμες πληροφορίες σε όλο τον κόσμο: wx in Kos is sunny, temp is abt 23C"

----------


## antonis_p

> Ο συγκεκριμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης διαλέγει "ειδικά" και δύσκολα σημεία για επικοινωνίες.
> Βρήκα σε παλιό Der Spiegel (1983) ότι διάλεξε για "εκδρομή-DX" κάποιες βραχονησίδες (Spratly) που τις  διεκδικούσαν (αν κατάλαβα καλά από τη μετάφραση του κειμένου) το Βιετνάμ, η Κίνα και οι Φιλιππίνες ενώ σύμφωνα με τη wikipedia τα διεκδικούν σήμερα ακόμη 3 κράτη. Εν τω μεταξύ όλη η περιοχή είναι γεμάτη στρατιωτικές βάσεις. 
> 
> Το άρθρο "Disaster at Spratly" (pdf) ενός ραδιοερασιτεχνικού περιοδικού, έχει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Πυροβολισμοί, ένας νεκρός, μικρό ναυάγιο ... Αυτό μήπως ήταν ένα "χλιαρό" επεισόδιο;
> 
> gV



Spratly isl. Nr 44 most wanted

http://www.qsl.net/km9z/top100.htm

----------


## antonis_p

> sh/dx sv5/dj6si
>  18075.2  SV5/DJ6SI   27-May-2012 1800Z  CQ CQ SIMPLEX OP. Baldur    <IK6MNB>
>  18075.2  SV5/DJ6SI   27-May-2012 1754Z                               <RU3EG>
>  28011.0  SV5/DJ6SI   27-May-2012 1105Z                              <YO3APJ>
>  18073.1  SV5/DJ6SI   27-May-2012 0714Z  CQ'ing                       <OY1CT>
>  18074.0  SV5/DJ6SI   26-May-2012 0710Z                               <DJ0GD>




ηλίθιοι ..............

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Spratly isl. Nr 44 most wanted ...



Δεν παίρνω θέση επί της ουσίας (σύλληψη κλπ.) γιατί δεν έχω επαρκή στοιχεία. Με απλή ανεύρεση στο internet καταλαβαίνω ότι *δεν είναι ο "μέσος" ραδιοερασιτέχνης*. Οι εμπειρίες του με τόσους ελέγχους από τελωνεία, αστυνομίες και στρατούς παγκοσμίως μπορούν να γίνουν σενάρια για ταινίες. Το "γελοίο" της κατηγορίας είναι αυτονόητο όπως αυτονόητο είναι πως μια "περίεργη" ενέργεια θα καλυπτόταν από καταγεγραμμένα απλά CQ DX. Στην ταινία "The Fourth Protocol (1987)"ο Brosnan περίμενε απλά μια είδηση στο ράδιο  για την πυροδότηση.
gV

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν παίρνω θέση επί της ουσίας (σύλληψη κλπ.) γιατί δεν έχω επαρκή στοιχεία. Με απλή ανεύρεση στο internet καταλαβαίνω ότι *δεν είναι ο "μέσος" ραδιοερασιτέχνης*. Οι εμπειρίες του με τόσους ελέγχους από τελωνεία, αστυνομίες και στρατούς παγκοσμίως μπορούν να γίνουν σενάρια για ταινίες. Το "γελοίο" της κατηγορίας είναι αυτονόητο όπως αυτονόητο είναι πως μια "περίεργη" ενέργεια θα καλυπτόταν από καταγεγραμμένα απλά CQ DX. Στην ταινία "The Fourth Protocol (1987)"ο Brosnan περίμενε απλά μια είδηση στο ράδιο  για την πυροδότηση.
> gV




Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν και άλλοι αλλοδαποί ραδιοερασιτέχνες που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά με τον παραπάνω.

 14273.0  SV8/DL8MCA   2-Jun-2012 0835Z  Skiathos EU-072             <DG1MCG>
 18077.3  SV8/HA0HW    2-Jun-2012 0723Z  tnx QSO                       <R3DQ>
 14017.2  SV8/HA0HW    2-Jun-2012 0550Z                               <ES4RX>
 14017.2  SV8/HA8HW    2-Jun-2012 0548Z                               <UA2FT>
  7010.2  SV8/HA0HW    2-Jun-2012 0529Z  EU-174 IOTA Op.Laci          <UU2JQ>
 10117.2  SV8/HA0HW    2-Jun-2012 0512Z  tks Laci !                   <RZ3FW>
 10117.2  SV8/HA0HW    2-Jun-2012 0509Z  EU-174                      <UA1OIZ>
 10117.2  SV8/HA0HW    2-Jun-2012 0458Z  strong                       <HA3NU>
 50132.3  SV/OK2BC    31-May-2012 1343Z  CQ                           <HA7EG>
 50130.0  SV/SQ8CMB   27-May-2012 1319Z  55 TNX                       <OK1IN>
 14250.0  SV/OK1AMM   26-May-2012 1606Z  good dx many tks  verry QRM <ON3PCB>
 50145.0  SV/SQ8CMB   26-May-2012 1416Z                              <YO3FWL>
 50135.0  SV/SQ8CMB   26-May-2012 1416Z                              <YO3FWL>
 14210.0  SV/PA1FJ/P  13-May-2012 1435Z  from samos                  <PA3HEB>
 21076.0  SV/PA3GAN    1-May-2012 1210Z  JT65A - Kos Island Greece   <ON6SAT>
 21225.0  SV/DH0DAV   12-Apr-2012 1531Z                                <R3RT>


Τσέχοι, Ούγγροι, Ολλανδοί, Γερμανοί! Απλά ο παραπάνω έπεσε στον "Put the cot down" ....

Το ίδιο το έχω κάνει και εγώ στο εξωτερικό. Δεν μου έτυχε να κατηγορηθώ για ..... κατασκοπεία!

Είναι πάρα πολλοί που η χαρά τους είναι οι dxpeditions. Έχω γνωρίσει προσωπικά μερικούς από τους πολύ μεγάλους, δεν το κάνουν από αγάπη στην κατασκοπεία.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Νομίζω ότι σε κάθε έλεγχο (λ.χ. από την τροχαία) βασικό ρόλο παίζει το ύφος και το ήθος!
Με βατραχοπέδιλα και μάσκα θαλάσσης στο Καβούρι όταν έχει "συνέδριο" σίγουρα θα μειωθούν τα δημοκρατικά σου δικαιώματα για μπάνιο. Μια έντονη διαμαρτυρία σου θα μεταφραστεί σε "αντίσταση" παλαιότερου αστικού δικαίου...

Αν μπορούσαμε να μάθουμε κουτσομπολιά από ντόπιους ίσως φωτιζόμασταν.
gV

----------


## antonis_p

> Νομίζω ότι σε κάθε έλεγχο (λ.χ. από την τροχαία) βασικό ρόλο παίζει το ύφος και το ήθος!



Σίγουρα! Αλλά εδώ φαίνεται πως κάποιος παντελώς άσχετος "σκέφτηκε" να κατηγορήσει για κατασκοπεία (!!!) κάποιον που κάνει qso με εξοπλισμό βεράντας! 
Αν είχε δει κάποια ταινία κατασκοπείας θα ήξερε πως δεν γίνονται έτσι οι κατασκοπείες!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> ηλίθιοι ..............



Σε  ποιόν  αναφέρεσε;  εξήγησε  το  γιατι  εγώ  είμαι  απο  χωριό  και  δεν  καταλαβαίνω

----------


## antonis_p

> εξήγησε  το  γιατι  εγώ  είμαι  απο  χωριό  και  δεν  καταλαβαίνω



Και τί να κάνω εγώ;

----------


## lcharal

Σκεφτήκατε ποτέ για πιο λόγο άνοιξε το θέμα ο δημιουργός? Όλοι εσείς που βλέπετε τα πράγματα ρόδινα και δίχως προβλήματα, κλπ...κλπ...??

Αλήθεια κ. Γεώργιε ο εν Αθήναι, για πιο λόγο δημιούργησες το εν λόγω ποστ και έχεις διχάσει γνώμες και απόψεις! (με το hihi αγαπητέ) 
Δεν πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό σας, ότι στη θέση αυτού του γερμανού (δεν παίρνω το μέρος του) θα μπορούσε να ήτανε ένα οποιοσδήποτε αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης στενός συγγενής σας? (Γιατί εσείς που λέτε τα χίλια μύρια... αποκλείεται να ασχολείστε με το hobby.)  Τότε τι θα λέγατε? Αλήθεια είμαι πολύ περίεργος ...
Γιατί τόση έχθρα για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω...

----------


## antonis_p

Σε κάποια μέσα τα πράγματα παρουσιάστηκαν ακόμα πιο φαιδρά:

*Συνελήφθη Γερμανός κατάσκοπος στην Κω*


*Συναγερμό που κινητοποίησε ακόμη και την Εθνική Υπηρεσία Πληροφοριών σήμανε η σύλληψη από την αστυνομία της Κω, ενός 75χρονου Γερμανού, στην κατοχή του οποίου βρέθηκαν ειδικά μηχανήματα παρακολούθησης τηλεπικοινωνιών.*

*Στο δωμάτιό του βράθηκε και μια συσκευή επικοινωνίας με σήματα Μορς. Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με το rodosalarm.gr, την ώρα που οι αστυνομικοί επιχειρούσαν να του περάσουν χειροπέδες, εκείνος προσπάθησε να διαφύγει και αποπειράθηκε να αυτοκτονήσει, δίχως αποτέλεσμα.*

*Πηγή: Δημοκρατία*

Ποιο να ήταν άραγε το ειδικό μηχάνημα παρακολούθησης επικοινωνιών; Κάποιο ic-706;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

εχω πεθανει στα γελια    :Biggrin: 

Σορρυ για τους αματερ.... αλλά εχει πολυ πλακα. 

Ο φριτζ πρεπει να τα "ειδε" ολα  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## antonis_p

> εχω πεθανει στα γελια   
> 
> Σορρυ για τους αματερ.... αλλά εχει πολυ πλακα. 
> 
> Ο φριτζ πρεπει να τα "ειδε" ολα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> 



Αντωνη, φαντασου ο παππους να ηταν & Αυτοδυτης & σκοπευτης .......

χχαχααχαχαχχαχαχαχααχαχαχχαχχααααααααααααα  ,   μπου χαχχχααχαααα


ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ
ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΖΕΨΟΥΝ,
ΠΩΣ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ, ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΝΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡ. ΜΟΡΣ  ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑΝ ΠΕΡΙ Ρ/Ε σμου ?

----------


## antonis_p

*"Τελικά πόσα κιλά ηλίθιοι είναι;;"*


(η είδηση είναι γνωστή, πολλά από τα σχόλια είναι απίθανα)

----------


## kioan

> με μια πατεντα διαμορφωνεται το σημα  του simplex χωρις να ακουγεται κατι παρα μονο σε καποιο δεκτη που εχει το αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα αποδιαμορφωσης.



Σωστά, και εκπέμπεις τελικά κάτι το οποίο μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε με έναν δέκτη να το λάβει και να το αποδιαμορφώσει και επιπλέον απαιτεί επιπλέον εξοπλισμό που μπορεί να βρεθεί επάνω σου.

Η τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει κατά πολύ (κινητά, web, email) και προσφέρει πιο απλές μεθόδους να στείλει κανείς πληροφορίες με τρόπους (πχ steganography σε αρχεία εικόνας) που και περισσότερη πληροφορία μεταφέρουν (εικόνες, σχεδιαγράμματα, αρχεία) και επιπλέον προστασία με χρήση κρυπτογράφησης και είναι και μέσα από κανάλια επικοινωνίας που δεν μπορεί να υποκλέψει ο καθένας.

----------


## matthew

Αίσχος ντροπή & ξεφτίλα! Ο συνάδελφος DJ6SI είναι πραγματικά άτυχος επειδή οι Ελληνικές αρχές δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Το χόμπι του έκανε ο άνθρωπος & μάλιστα νόμιμα & τον συνέλαβαν & από πάνω.  Πέρσι είχα QSO με ελληνοαμερικανό συνάδελφο ηλικίας 75 ετών στον RU752. Έμπαινε μέσω Echolink από το Τέξας. Αυτόν θα 'πρεπε να τον συλλάβουν δηλαδή οι Αμερικανικές αρχές; Δεν δέχομαι καμία δικαιολογία & δεν πιστεύω ένας παλιός ραδιοερασιτέχνης σαν αυτόν να μην γνωρίζει τους κανονισμούς & να έκανε εκπομπή εκτός των επιτρεπομένων συχνοτήτων & με ισχύ μεγαλύτερη της μέγιστης επιτρεπόμενης. Πφφ, τα μαύρα μας τα χάλια...

----------


## thanp

Όχι Μάνθο, τι μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και μη επιτρεπόμενες συχνότητες; Η δικογραφία είναι σαφής, συνελήφθει με την κατηγορία της ενδεχόμενης κατασκοπίας, όχι γιατί είχε μεγάλη ισχύ (που δεν είχε) ούτε γιατί εξέπεμπε κάπου που δεν επιτρεπόταν, απλά γιατί για τις "μεγαλοφυίες" που σχεδίασαν την επιχείρηση ασύρματους έχουν μόνο η αστυνομία, ο στρατός και ο 007.

Απλά ως κρατικός μηχανισμός είμαστε ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ με περικεφαλαία και κάνουμε για ακόμα μια φορά παγκόσμια επίδειξη της απεριόριστης ηλιθιότητάς μας. Αυτό είναι όλο. Και σαν να μην έφτανε η τόση ηλιθιότητα, έχουμε και έναν σκατοκέφαλο εισαγγελέα να ζητά μετάφραση της άδειας γιατί τα Αγγλικά του είναι ακόμα χειρότερα από την νομική του κατάρτηση.

Και από την άλλη, αντί να ντρεπόμαστε για την κατάντια και την ανεπάρκεια του κράτους μας, καθόμαστε και συζητάμε για το αν κρυπτογραφείται το CW ή για το αν ο Γερμανός κατάσκοπος ήταν τόσο μ@λ@κας που δεν μπορούσε απλά να σηκώσει το κινητό του και να πει τα ...κρατικά μυστικά που του είπε ο ταβερνιάρης στο χωριουδάκι που παραθέριζε αλλά κάθησε και τα χείριζε στα βραχέα. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά, ώρες - ώρες δίνω δίκιο σε αυτούς που ισχυρίζονται πως μας "ψεκάζουν".

----------


## aeonios

Τελικά ο μεγάλος χαμένος θα είναι και πάλι ο τουρισμός μας αλλά δεν πειράζει λεφτά υπάρχουν !

----------

antonis_p (04-06-12)

----------


## MacGyver

> Τελικά ο μεγάλος χαμένος θα είναι και πάλι ο τουρισμός μας αλλά δεν πειράζει λεφτά υπάρχουν !



Οι εφιάλτες πάντα υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν και είναι ανάμεσά μας.
Ποιος ευθύνεται για την έκβαση και τις τυχόν συνέπειες του όλου θέματος (αν και εφόσον η δίκη βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη μπορεί να θεωρείται ακόμα ύποπτος);
Απάντηση στο ερώτημα:
πρωτίστως η *ΕΕΡ* για το *κατάπτυστο*, όσο αφορά τον τίτλο και τα σχόλια άρθρο και κατά δεύτερο λόγο τα πρόθυμα παπαγαλάκια-εφιάλτες που φρόντισαν να το προβάλουν στα Αγγλικά, με τά *ανάλογα σχόλια* και *επισης* *κατάπτυστο ύφος:*
*sv2dcd sv8cs sv5byr* (αν μου διέφυγε κανείς, ας με συγχωρέσει !!!!)
Οξύμωρο, αλλά ότι δηλώσεις είσαι !

Ενίσταμαι για την όλη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος, τους απεχθείς σχολιασμούς, και το μέγεθος του μένους απέναντι στις αρχές και την πατρίδα μου !

----------


## fuzz

βεβαια στο qrz.forum υπαρχουν και οι ψυχραιμοι που μας "καταλαβαινουν" σαν χωρα

παραθετω το μυνημα του *HS0ZIB*

Greece has always been rather touchy about the use of radio equipment, scanners and foreigners doing 'strange things'. Hence the plane-spotters arrest some years ago. Don't forget that it is only a few decades ago that Greece was a military regime.


In Baldur's case, I suspect that it was simply the actions of the local ignorant police on Kos, who would not know one end of a an amateur radio licence from another, and for whom it made a change from arresting drunken tourists... Once the case travelled up the judicial system and reached someone with more than 10 brain cells, the 'penny dropped' and furious back-peddling was put in place to save face and embarrassment - the first being to allow Baldur to leave the country, (which would not have occurred if there were any real case or suspicion against him that he was engaged in spying activities).


But it's a reminder to all of us that we should not take for granted that our amateur radio licence and radio activities will not rouse suspicions in foreign parts. When I operate in XZ land, I carry my licence at all times, but it would certainly not surprise me if I were arrested by ignorant police or military.


αν και τα αγγλικα μου δε με βοηθανε ...ας ειναι καλα ο google μεταφραστης (το νοημα το καταλαβα)

----------


## moutoulos

Μια χαρά τα είπε ...

----------


## antonis_p

> βεβαια στο qrz.forum υπαρχουν και οι ψυχραιμοι που μας "καταλαβαινουν" σαν χωρα
> 
> παραθετω το μυνημα του *HS0ZIB*
> 
> Greece has always been rather touchy about the use of radio equipment, scanners and foreigners doing 'strange things'. Hence the plane-spotters arrest some years ago.



Υποτίθεται πως εμείς είμαστε μία ευρωπαϊκή χώρα και καμία σχέση δεν έχουμε με την XZ! Περισσότερο με προσβάλει παρά με κολακεύει ο HS0ZIB όταν με συγκρίνει με την Myanmar.





> Don't forget that it is only a few decades ago that Greece was a military regime.



 Τότε ήταν που η Ελλάδα βιομηχανοποιήθηκε και υποχρεώθηκαν οι Έλληνες να χτίσουν καμπινέδες μέσα στα σπίτια τους.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ενίσταμαι για την όλη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος, τους απεχθείς σχολιασμούς, και το μέγεθος του μένους απέναντι στις αρχές και την πατρίδα μου !



Προκύπτει από κάπου πως η πατρίδα σου και οι αρχές της δεν πρέπει να κρίνονται; *Είναι υπεράνω κριτικής;* Ο Εφιάλτης *έχεις ακουστά* τί έκανε και το όνομά του απέκτησε αυτή την έννοια; *Όποιος ασκεί κριτική είναι προδότης; Είσαι καλά;;;;;;*

----------


## antonis_p

Ο sv5byr τα λέει θαυμάσια:





> Unforunately Kos is not the only place in the world that the authorities have no idea what amateur radio is. Also remind that the people they afraid what is not familiar everywhere in this world. Some times Hams looks like strange people and some things is looks like devil (our radios) and some other times Morse machine keep dark memories to some people helped with Holywood movies with spies. That can happen...
> http://sv5byr.blogspot.gr/



Εγώ (προσωπικά) έχω φιλοξενήσει κατά καιρούς όχι έναν αλλά επτά (7) αλλοδαπούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες που έχουν εκπέμψει (και κάνει ακρόαση φυσικά) στο σπίτι μου! Μήπως να ανακριθώ από τα σαϊνια που έχουν εξασφαλίσει πως η Ελλάδα είναι ένας ασφαλής τόπος;


Πάντως τέτοια φαιδρά γίνονται και αλλού:





> Originally Posted by *N2ZNC*_This is kind of scary.. I was going to take my radio on vacation next month , maybe I should rethink it. After all, we self proclaim "rights" as Americans but overseas, the only right we have is to keep our mouths shut.. I don't know much about his case, but obviously or perhaps not so obvious to greek authorities, this is a ham, operating his equipment.. Then again, I could understand, after all last year, just sitting in a park in near my home, while on the radio and my computer, generated a visit from the FBI Joint Antiterrorism unit.. (no joke, this is true...) Never mind the fact that I work for the government, produced all the IDs, drivers license vehicle registration and insurance and the Federal Parks police still generated a report, and along came the FBI visiting my home.. After a brief interview, producing more IDs, including my ham radio license (which they had no clue to what Ham radio was).. they went away.
> 
> George
> _
> _N2ZNC_



Τα ίδια συνέβησαν σε φίλους μου Γερμανούς που επισκέφτηκαν το Dayton, ευτυχώς για αυτούς χωρίς τις υπερβολές της δίκης.

Με ικανοποιεί κάπως πως *άσχετοι πονηροί βλάχοι* (σαν τον cop της διαφήμισης) υπάρχουν και αλλού.

----------

SRF (04-06-12)

----------


## SRF

> Οι εφιάλτες πάντα υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν και είναι ανάμεσά μας.
> Ποιος ευθύνεται για την έκβαση και τις τυχόν συνέπειες του όλου θέματος (αν και εφόσον η δίκη βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη μπορεί να θεωρείται ακόμα ύποπτος);
> Απάντηση στο ερώτημα:
> πρωτίστως η *ΕΕΡ* για το *κατάπτυστο*, όσο αφορά τον τίτλο και τα σχόλια άρθρο και κατά δεύτερο λόγο τα πρόθυμα παπαγαλάκια-εφιάλτες που φρόντισαν να το προβάλουν στα Αγγλικά, με τά *ανάλογα σχόλια* και *επισης* *κατάπτυστο ύφος:*
> *sv2dcd sv8cs sv5byr* (αν μου διέφυγε κανείς, ας με συγχωρέσει !!!!)
> Οξύμωρο, αλλά ότι δηλώσεις είσαι !
> 
> *Ενίσταμαι για την όλη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος, τους απεχθείς σχολιασμούς, και το μέγεθος του μένους απέναντι στις αρχές και την πατρίδα μου* !



Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ένας άνθρωπος που θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον διαβιεί εντός ενός δημοκρατικού νομικού πλαισίου και θεωρητικά επίσης θα έπρεπε να υπερασπίζει τις αξίες μιάς δημοκρατίας με ελευθερία λόγου & απόψεων, μπορεί να κλείνει μιά πρότασή του με όργισμένη ένσταση για πράγματα που αναφέρονται σε ένα συμβάν που καθιστάται αυταπόδειξη πλήρης κατάργησης κάθε έννοιας δημοκρατίας και τήρησης των νόμων αυτής, με βασικότερη την εφαρμογή ή ΜΗ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ κατά το δοκούν των νόμων που εξασφαλίζουν τα δικαίωματα εντός αυτής της ίδιας της Δημοκρατίας!!! 
Φίλτατε, δεν υπάρχουν απεχθείς σχολιασμοί, ούτε μένος έναντι των αρχών και της πατρίδας ΜΑΣ!!! Υπάρχει αντίθεση και σχολιασμός για ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΣΙΑΣ, ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑΣ & ΘΕΣΕΩΣ από ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΣ ΟΡΚΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ, τους οποίους ΚΑΙ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΩΣ ΟΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΙ ΕΠΙΦΟΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ, και όχι της απαξίωσης και καταστρατήγησης των ισχυώντων νόμων επειδή έτσι τους εξυπηρετεί κατά συνθήκη, ή στιγμή, προκειμένου να συγκαλύψουν ΑΝΟΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΙΔΙΩΝ!!! 
Η Πατρίδα ΜΑΣ (όχι ΣΟΥ) και η δημοκρατία ΜΑΣ είναι απολύτως σίγουρο ότι ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΣΕΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΕΙ ΠΙΣΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ, ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Ή ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΟΥΝ! 
Αυτό ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ, είναι που πρέπει να φοβάσαι και να ενίστασαι όταν συμβαίνει! 
Αλλοιώς δεν θα είναι μακριά η στιγμή που ένας εισαγγελέας & μερικοί αστυνομικοί ως ΑΡΧΕΣ θα αναιρέσουν τον όρκο τους στο σύνταγμα και τους νόμους, και ΩΣ ΕΠΙΟΡΚΟΙ θα ασκήσουν & σε σένα κάθε απαγόρευση που θα "γουστάρουν" προκειμένου να σε συλλάβουν, και φιμώσουν, ή φυλακίσουν! 
ΑΥΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ, ΠΡΕΣΒΕΥΑΝ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ 1967, ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Η ΧΩΡΑ ΔΙΕΤΡΕΧΕ ΕΝ ΚΟΜΜΟΥΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΪΝΔΥΝΟ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕ ΣΕ ΕΠΤΑ ΕΤΗ "ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ" !!! 
Προσωπικά προτιμώ να αθωωθούν 10 ένοχοι λόγο ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ παρά να ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΣΤΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΩΟΣ ΑΥΡΙΟ. ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΑ Ή ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ!!! 
Εσύ μπορείς να διαφωνείς, και έχεις το δικαίωμα να το κάνεις, γιατί ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΝΟΜΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ και δεν έχει αυθαίρετα το δικαίωμα κάθε ΕΠΙΟΡΚΟΣ να ΚΑΤΑΠΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ για σε συλλάβει επειδή λες ή κάνεις κάτι που απλά δεν θα του αρέσει, Ή και ΙΣΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΕΝΩ ΟΦΕΙΛΕ!!! 

Καλημέρα!!!

----------

aeonios (04-06-12), 

bchris (04-06-12), 

lcharal (04-06-12)

----------


## Phatt

Εγω να δικηγορησω λιγο με τη μερια του διαβολου....

Δεχομαι οτι οι μπατσοι ειναι τραχανοπλαγιαδες και δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται οσον αφορα τις ραδιοσυχνοτητες και λοιπα.Δεχομαι επισης οτι αδικα ο ανθρωπος ταλαιπωρηθηκε.Εχω ομως καποιες αποριες.Εαν εχει γινει μια καταγγελια, και πηγαινει η αστυνομια να ελεγξει, πως μπορει να ειναι σιγουρη η αστυνομια οτι ο εκαστοτε ερασιτεχνης πληρει τις εξης προϋποθεσεις: α. Δεν εκπεμπει/ακροαται σε παρανομες συχνοτητες και δεν εχει αποθηκευμενες τετοιες στα μηχανηματα του και β. Εκπεμπει με την νομιμη ισχυ και οχι παραπανω; Αυτα τα δυο εξ'οσων γνωριζω δεν ειναι πραγματα τα οποια μπορει το εκαστοτε αστυνομικο οργανο να ελεγξει γιατι δεν εχει τις γνωσεις και τα μεσα(ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενο να γνωριζει αν θελετε και την αποψη μου) και δεδομενου οτι τα μηχανηματα εχουν σταματησει να δηλωνονται δεν εχει και καποιο εγγραφο να ελεγξει ωστε να δει οτι τα μηχανηματα ειναι πιστοποιημενα.Επειδη καποια πραγματα φαινονται ευκολα και δεδομενα σε εμας, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ετσι για ολους.

Αλλη απορια, οι συνομιλιες του εν λογω κυριου, απο που κατεγραφησαν και διερευσαν;

Και κατι τελευταιο, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα, να μην ξερουμε ολα τα στοιχεια της υποθεσης.Το τι πληροφοριες εχουν οι υπηρεσιες αντικατασκοπιας δεν το γνωριζουμε και δεν θα επρεπε βεβαια, και επισης κατι που μπορει να φαινεται λαθος και ξεφτιλα σε εμας που δεν βλεπουμε ολη την εικονα, να εξυπηρετει μια δικαιολογημενη(συμφερουσα ισως; ) σκοπιμοτητα τελικως, που δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να ξερουμε.Αυτα απο μια δευτερη, πιο ψυχραιμη και προβληματισμενη ματια...

----------


## p270

σύμφωνο απόλυτα με όσα έγραψες και κάτι ακόμη το ότι ήταν κοσμογυρισμένος και γνωστός ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι και κατάσκοπος δεν λέω ότι είναι αλλά δεν αποκλείεται κιόλας

----------


## SRF

> Εγω να δικηγορησω λιγο με τη μερια του διαβολου....
> 
> Δεχομαι οτι οι μπατσοι ειναι τραχανοπλαγιαδες και δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται οσον αφορα τις ραδιοσυχνοτητες και λοιπα.Δεχομαι επισης οτι αδικα ο ανθρωπος ταλαιπωρηθηκε.Εχω ομως καποιες αποριες.Εαν εχει γινει μια καταγγελια, και πηγαινει η αστυνομια να ελεγξει, πως μπορει να ειναι σιγουρη η αστυνομια οτι ο εκαστοτε ερασιτεχνης πληρει τις εξης προϋποθεσεις: α. Δεν εκπεμπει/ακροαται σε παρανομες συχνοτητες και δεν εχει αποθηκευμενες τετοιες στα μηχανηματα του και β. Εκπεμπει με την νομιμη ισχυ και οχι παραπανω; Αυτα τα δυο εξ'οσων γνωριζω δεν ειναι πραγματα τα οποια μπορει το εκαστοτε αστυνομικο οργανο να ελεγξει γιατι δεν εχει τις γνωσεις και τα μεσα(ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενο να γνωριζει αν θελετε και την αποψη μου) και δεδομενου οτι τα μηχανηματα εχουν σταματησει να δηλωνονται δεν εχει και καποιο εγγραφο να ελεγξει ωστε να δει οτι τα μηχανηματα ειναι πιστοποιημενα.Επειδη καποια πραγματα φαινονται ευκολα και δεδομενα σε εμας, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ετσι για ολους.
> 
> Αλλη απορια, οι συνομιλιες του εν λογω κυριου, απο που κατεγραφησαν και διερευσαν;
> 
> Και κατι τελευταιο, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα, να μην ξερουμε ολα τα στοιχεια της υποθεσης.Το τι πληροφοριες εχουν οι υπηρεσιες αντικατασκοπιας δεν το γνωριζουμε και δεν θα επρεπε βεβαια, και επισης κατι που μπορει να φαινεται λαθος και ξεφτιλα σε εμας που δεν βλεπουμε ολη την εικονα, να εξυπηρετει μια δικαιολογημενη(συμφερουσα ισως; ) σκοπιμοτητα τελικως, που δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να ξερουμε.Αυτα απο μια δευτερη, πιο ψυχραιμη και προβληματισμενη ματια...



Δέχομαι τις αιτιάσεις σου, ως σαφώς λογικές υποθετικά ενός σεναρίου που οφείλουμε να κάνουμε καλόπιστα ή κακόπιστα, αναλόγως της πλευράς που πιστεύουμε πιό πολύ, κατά περίπτωση! Και σαφέστατα έχω απόλυτη κατανόηση και σε έναν άλλο συνφορουμίτη που εξ' αρχής θέτει αδιαλλήπτως το ότι κατά αυτόν έιναι σκοπιανογερμανοπράκτωρ... 
Όλα άριστα στους ισχυρισμούς σας, έστω ως υπόθεση εργασίας! 
Πάμε λοιπόν στο δια ταύτα! Έστω είναι πράκτωρ 000 και έστω οι Ελληνικές αρχές έπραξαν βάση μιάς τέτοιας γνωσης, και ούτως και καλώς έπραξαν! 
Όμως ΑΝ αυτό είναι όντως υπαρκτό σενάριο, ΄τότε πόσο γελοιοδέστερο μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί το γεγονός ότι ΔΕΝ στοιχειοθέτησαν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ την πράξη "κατασκοπείας" ώστε ο ΥΠΕΡΠΡΑΚΤΩΡ αυτός να συλληφθεί χωρίς καμμία απαλλακτική διέξοδο? Πόσο ποιό ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί όταν ΕΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΑΚΤΩΡ καταφέρνει να ΜΗΝ δικαστεί για ΕΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑ, απλά επειδή εσύ ΔΕΝ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ - ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ αυτής της ρπάξεώς του? 
Έχεις τον ΥΠΕΡΠΡΑΚΤΩΡΑ των εχθρών στο πιάτο, και τόσο πρόδηλα εκτιθέμενο σε εσένα, και εσύ αποφασίζεις να στείλεις το τοπικό αστυνομικό τμήμα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται... για αντιμετώπιση ενός ΥΠΕΡΠΡΑΚΤΩΡΑ από τον "αστυφύλαξ του -16ου" ... και των πιθανών "εμπλοκών" που ίσως υπάρξουν κατά την σύλληψη του ΥΠΕΡΠΡΑΚΤΩΡ ΑΥΤΟΥ... χωρίς μάλιστα ΚΑΝ να παρίσταται στην επιχείρηση ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ και ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΙΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑΣ ή του Α2 των τοπικών δυνάμεων Εθνοφυλακής, που θα έπρεπε σαφεστατα ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ (σε πράξεις κατασκοπείας εμπλεκονται άμεσα και ασκούν εκείνα τον ανακριτικό ρόλο, με επίβλεψη εισαγγελέως)! 
ΑΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΦΗΣΕΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟ τόσο απλά? 
Γιατί ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΙΣΕΣ ΩΣ ΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ, αφού είναι δεδομένο απολύτως ότι ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΣ θα επιχειρήσει με κάθε τρόπο να διαφύγει στο ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ άμεσα, αν μπορέσει ή ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΔΙΚΑΣΕΩΣ? 
Αν τον άφησες δεν είναι εξίσου κατάχρηση εξουσίας & θέσεως, και δεν καθίστασαι επίσης ΕΠΙΟΡΚΟΣ για το ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΑΞΕΣ ΩΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΣ κατά τους νόμους και το ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ, και μάλιστα στην περίπτωση αυτή μπορείς να κατηγορηθείς ΕΣΥ τελικώς για ΠΡΟΔΟΣΙΑ αφού βοήθησες εμμέσως πλην σαφώς στην απελευθέρωση ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΥ? 

Άστε το παίδες!!! Γιατί ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΣ και τον αφήσαν έτσι απλά να φύγει... είτε γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ, *είτε γιατί προτιμήσαν ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΟΥΝ*... τότε δυστυχώς ο ΤΙΤΛΟΣ που έβαλα γίνεται ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΤΕΡΟΣ!!!

----------

antonis_p (04-06-12), 

lepouras (05-06-12)

----------


## antonis_p

> Εαν εχει γινει μια καταγγελια, και πηγαινει η αστυνομια να ελεγξει, πως μπορει να ειναι σιγουρη η αστυνομια οτι ο εκαστοτε ερασιτεχνης πληρει τις εξης προϋποθεσεις: α. Δεν εκπεμπει/ακροαται σε παρανομες συχνοτητες και δεν εχει αποθηκευμενες τετοιες στα μηχανηματα του



Ζητά τη συνδρομή της ΕΕΤΤ! Δεν σχηματίζει δικογραφία για ...... κατασκοπεία και "παράνομο τηλεγραφείο" επειδή δεν ξέρει με τί έχει να κάνει!





> β. Εκπεμπει με την νομιμη ισχυ και οχι παραπανω; Αυτα τα δυο εξ'οσων γνωριζω δεν ειναι πραγματα τα οποια μπορει το εκαστοτε αστυνομικο οργανο να ελεγξει γιατι δεν εχει τις γνωσεις και τα μεσα(ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενο να γνωριζει αν θελετε και την αποψη μου) και δεδομενου οτι τα μηχανηματα εχουν σταματησει να δηλωνονται δεν εχει και καποιο εγγραφο να ελεγξει ωστε να δει οτι τα μηχανηματα ειναι πιστοποιημενα.



Δεν ελέγχει αν τα μηχανήματα είναι πιστοποιημένα αλλά αν ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης *δικαιούται* να ασχοληθεί με ραδιοερασιτεχνικές δραστηριότητες.





> Αλλη απορια, οι συνομιλιες του εν λογω κυριου, απο που κατεγραφησαν και διερευσαν;



Οι συνομιλίες στον αέρα; Υπάρχουν στα logbooks των ραδιοερασιτεχνών με τους οποίους ήρθε σε επαφή.





> Το τι πληροφοριες εχουν οι υπηρεσιες αντικατασκοπιας δεν το γνωριζουμε και δεν θα επρεπε βεβαια, και επισης κατι που μπορει να φαινεται λαθος και ξεφτιλα σε εμας που δεν βλεπουμε ολη την εικονα, να εξυπηρετει μια δικαιολογημενη(συμφερουσα ισως; ) σκοπιμοτητα τελικως, που δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να ξερουμε.



Προφανώς και πιθανώς να μην τα ξέρουμε όλα.

Ξέρουμε όμως α) πως ο εισαγγελέας έκρινε πως μπορεί να πάει στο σπίτι του (& είναι ήδη εκεί) , και 
β) η κατηγορία ήταν .... "παράνομο τηλεγραφείο" !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Phatt

Αραγε σε καθε περιπτωση η επισκεψη ελεγχου στο εκαστοτε σπιτι η shack ραδιοερασιτεχνη θα πρεπει να γινεται συνοδεια ανθρωπων της ΕΕΤΤ;

Και με την επισκεψη υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα εισοδου των ανθρωπων αυτων στον ιδιωτικο χωρο για ελεγχο αμεσα;

----------


## antonis_p

> Αραγε σε καθε περιπτωση η επισκεψη ελεγχου στο εκαστοτε σπιτι η shack ραδιοερασιτεχνη θα πρεπει να γινεται συνοδεια ανθρωπων της ΕΕΤΤ;
> 
> Και με την επισκεψη υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα εισοδου των ανθρωπων αυτων στον ιδιωτικο χωρο για ελεγχο αμεσα;



Η ΕΕΤΤ χρειάζεται προκειμένου να πιστοποιήσει τεχνικής φύσης παρανομίες. Αν το ζητούμενο είναι ο έλεγχος των εγγράφων, προφανώς δεν χρειάζεται η ΕΕΤΤ.

Εφόσον συνοδεύουν την Αστυνομία ... (Δεν μπορούν να  σε επισκεφτούν μόνοι τους)

----------


## Phatt

Θελω να πω, φανταζομαι πως και σε αυτην την περιπτωση(επισκεψη ΕΕΤΤ μετα αστυνομιας), θα χρειαζεται ενταλμα εισοδου και ερευνης(απο τον εισαγγελεα) στον ιδιοκτητο χωρο, ετσι;

ΒΑΣΒΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΖΑΛΙΣΕΣ 70 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Eπιμένω  αν  θέλει  κάποιος  να  μεταδώσει  πληροφορίες  πρός  κάπου  (εκπομπή)  θα  το  κάνει  με ραδιοερασιτεχνικό  εξοπλισμό  κεραίες  εμφανείς  κ.λ.π.  κ.λ.π.    δεν  υπάρχουν  'αλλοι  τρόποι  εν  έτη  2012?

----------


## Phatt

Μακη προφανως και υπαρχουν, απλα αυτο δεν ειναι σκεπτικο το οποιο θα σε βοηθησει να κρατησεις την χωρα σου ασφαλη απο κακοβουλη διαρροη πληροφοριων.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> /strategyreports.wordpress.com/2...



... εκεί αναφέρει Der Spiegel (1983):
>>> είδες την ώρα του σχολιαστή στο link σου; *01/06/2012 στις 19:05*
>>> διάβασες μια ώρα πριν τι είχαμε δείξει εδώ; *01-06-12, 18:09*
...
gV

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

[QUOTE=Phatt;529051]Μακη προφανως και υπαρχουν, απλα αυτο δεν ειναι σκεπτικο το οποιο θα σε βοηθησει να κρατησεις την χωρα σου ασφαλη απο κακοβουλη διαρροη πληροφοριων.[/QUOT

  Παναγιώτη  η  χώρα  δεν  κινδυνεύει  απο  τα " παράνομα  τηλεγραφεία'  των  εκάστοτε  ξένων  και  ντόπιων  ραδιοερασιτεχνών  αλλά  απο  το  κακό  της  εαυτό  και  ειδικότερα  τις  κάκιστες  υπηρεσίες της.

----------


## MacGyver

Όποιος κατάλαβε τα απλά Ελληνικά μου έχει καλώς.
Δεν ξαναεξηγώ την εξήγηση.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς και να πω τίποτα περισσότερο, επεμβαίνει με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και με την σβήστρα του, ο από μηχανής θεός !

----------


## lepouras

> D. Estulin: H ατζέντα της Βilderberg για το 2012



ναι ρε βαζ αγοράσαμε καμιά 40ρια δισ δολάρια έτσι να έχουμε να ψωνίζουμε από το ίντερνετ. ήμαρτον αν νομίζεις ότι με το να σπαμαρεις με κάθε λινκ 10 φορές ότι θα καταφέρεις κάτι και ναι διαβάσαμε αλλά δεν το διαβάζω αυτό γιατί μας τα έκανες τούμπανο.

----------


## Kostas375

Η Ελληνική αστυνομία έκανε πάλι το θαύμα της.....

----------


## sigmacom

Η μεταβίβαση / μετάδοση μιας υποκλαπείσας πληροφορίας δεν είναι ο ύψιστος καημός, αλλά η συλλογή της που απαιτεί τοπική παρουσία και ειδικά μέσα. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατάσκοπος ο Φριτζ, και σίγουρα έχει πολλούς άσχετους με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό στην αστυνομία. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως γιατί πήγε να καταστρέψει τα μηχανήματα ενώπιόν τους, και γιατί φόρεσε θηλιά στο λαιμό τη ζώνη του.

----------


## antonis_p

*1/6/2012*

*Νεότερα από την υπόθεση κατασκοπείας με πρωταγωνιστή Γερμανό Ραδιοερασιτέχνη*


Όπως το είχαμε υποθέσει, και απλά περιμέναμε την  επιβεβαίωση, όλες οι άδειες που εκδίδονται στην ευρωπαική ένωση είναι υποχρεωτικό να αναγράφουν τα στοιχεία της αδείας τουλάχιστον σε δύο γλώσσες. Την γλώσσα της χώρας η οποία την εκδίδει και επιπλέον και στα Αγγλικά. Δείτε την άδεια του DJ6SI η οποία πληροί την διάταξη αυτή, αφού όλα τα αναγραφόμενα είναι και στα Γερμανικά και στα Αγγλικά.
Προς τι λοιπόν οι αστυνομικές αρχές συνέχισαν την διαδικασία του αυτόφορου αφού είδαν την άδεια και στην συνέχεια με τι στοιχεία ο δικαστής διέταξε την μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά από τα Γερμανικά; Δηλαδή να βγάλουμε το ασφαλές συμπέρασμα ότι ούτε οι Αστυνομικές ούτε οι Δικαστικές αρχές γνωρίζουν την Αγγλική γλώσσα;
Μήπως θα πρέπει το Υπουργείο να αλλάξει τις οδηγίες για την λειτουργία ραδιοερασιτεχνικών σταθμών της αλλοδαπής στην Ελλάδα και να τους υποχρεώνει να έχουν μαζί τους αναγκαστικά επίσημες μεταφράσεις των αδειών τους στα Ελληνικά, για το δικό τους καλό;
Φαίνεται ότι η Κως τελικά είναι το ιδανικό νησί για διακοπές μόνο για Έλληνες Τουρίστες!!!




http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=488&LANG=GR

----------


## antonis_p

> αφου ειναι πιστοποιημενος πρωιν πρακτορας της Γερμανικης αντικατασκοποιας ασχοληστε με μεταφρασεις ,μια αφορμη θελανε για να τον ξεφορτωθουν τη στιγμη που οι τουρκοι εχουν λυσαξει σολο το Αιγαιο.



*Έστω* (υπόθεση εργασίες κάνω, επειδή έχεις φάει τα λυσακά σου και το επαναλαμβάνεις) οτι ήταν στα νιάτα του πράκτορας, η κατηγορία στο δικαστήριο ποια θα είναι; Πως κάποτε ήταν πράκτορας; Υπάρχει αδίκημα *"κάποτε ήταν πράκτορας"* στην Ελληνική νομοθεσία;

----------


## MacGyver

Κουτσομάης !!

Η ΕΕΡ ένοιωσε έστω και καθυστερημένα την πρέπουσα ντροπή.

Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας ας αναλογιστεί και αναλάβει τις ευθύνες των λόγων του (αν και εφόσον τις κατανοεί).

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

τον  καυμένο  τον φριτς,  τον  ταλαιπώρησανε τον  άνθρωπο  αλλά  θα  μου  μου  πείς  δημόσιο  είναι  αυτό.
πιστεύω  ότι  θα  του  δώσουν   και  αποζημίωση τη  δικαιούται  ο  φρίτς  
πάντως  πιστεύω  ότι  δεν  είναι  κατάσκοπος  κάτι  άλλο  έκανε  ο  φρίτς
το  άλλο  που είπε  ότι  θα μας  διασείρει,  αυτοί  είναι  οι  γύφτοι  που  έρχονται  διακοπές  10  μέρες  και  χαλάνε  49€
και  όλα  τα  έξοδα  πληρωμένα  και  τους  κάνουν  και  κράτηση 
πόσο  μαλ@κ@ς  είμαστε

----------


## thanp

> πόσο  μαλ@κ@ς  είμαστε



Ειδικά γι' αυτό, ούτε κουβέντα!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Σκεφτήκατε όμως ότι *στις αρμοδιότητες των συλλόγων ραδιοερασιτεχνών είναι να ενημερώσουν/ευαισθητοποιήσουν τις αστυνομικές αρχές και τις τοπικές κοινωνίες για το "τι είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός"*, πως είναι οι κεραίες, οι άδειες κλπ. έτσι ώστε να αποφεύγονται οι καταγγελίες από άγνοια, φόβο ή άσχετη αντεκδίκηση;

Μήπως έχουμε περάσει τα όρια της λογικής ακολουθώντας απλά τακτική "γιούχα-γιούχα" τη στιγμή που ακόμη και σήμερα δεν ξέρουμε τα ακριβή περιστατικά τη στιγμή του ελέγχου; Εντέλει αφού ΔΕΝ τον κατηγόρησαν για κατάσκοπο, σχεδόν κατάσκοπο ή πρώην κατάσκοπο γιατί έγινε τόσος ντόρος γύρω από την "κατασκοπία"; Με απλοϊκή σκέψη η κατηγορία για "παράνομο τηλεγραφείο" παραπέμπει σε αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό στον ΕΛΤΑ...

gV

----------


## antonis_p

> Σκεφτήκατε όμως ότι *στις αρμοδιότητες των συλλόγων ραδιοερασιτεχνών είναι να ενημερώσουν/ευαισθητοποιήσουν τις αστυνομικές αρχές και τις τοπικές κοινωνίες για το "τι είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός"*, πως είναι οι κεραίες, οι άδειες κλπ. έτσι ώστε να αποφεύγονται οι καταγγελίες από άγνοια, φόβο ή άσχετη αντεκδίκηση;



Θα ήταν θεμιτό αλλά προκύπτει από κάποιο καταστατικό, νόμο ή θεσμικό κείμενο αυτό για τις "αρμοδιότητες";





> Εντέλει αφού ΔΕΝ τον κατηγόρησαν για κατάσκοπο, σχεδόν κατάσκοπο ή πρώην κατάσκοπο γιατί έγινε τόσος ντόρος γύρω από την "κατασκοπία";



Γιατί τόσο εύκολα τα τοπικά ΜΜΕ ή ο cop του νησιού απέδωσε τόσο βαριά κατηγορία. Προφανώς δεν κατανοούμε τις έννοιες και τη βαρύτητα των λόγων μας.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Γιατί τόσο εύκολα τα τοπικά ΜΜΕ ή ο cop του νησιού απέδωσε τόσο βαριά κατηγορία.



Νομίζω ότι για τα ΜΜΕ δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξουμε γιατί δημιουργούν "θόρυβο".
Για την αστυνομία φαντάζομαι ότι ενεργούν μετά από καταγγελία, πληροφορία, τυπική διαδικασία ελέγχου κλπ.
Τι έγινε στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ξέρω αλλά μπορώ να φανταστώ δυο-τρεις λόγους για να σε "μπουζουριάσουνε" όταν υπάρχει αστυνομικός έλεγχος όχι απαραίτητα για ραδιοερασιτεχνικά θέματα.

*Επί του θέματος*, νομίζω ότι το θέμα μεγεθύνθηκε από ραδιοερασιτέχνες λόγω "βάναυσης καταπάτησης των δικαιωμάτων μας" χωρίς καν να είναι παρόντες στο συμβάν και μετά διαδόθηκε το "κακό" μέσω blog-face-woofers. Θεωρώ ότι λειτούργησαν ως όχλος.

gV

----------

ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ (06-06-12)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

έτσι  μου  έρχεται  να  πάω  αύριο  και  να  παραδώσω  την  άδεια  ρ/ε  στο  μηχανολογικό   και  να  σκίσω το  πτυχίο  ραδιοτηλεγραφητή σε  ένδειξη  συμπαράστασης  στον  Φρίτς.

----------


## antonis_p

> *Επί του θέματος*, νομίζω ότι το θέμα μεγεθύνθηκε από ραδιοερασιτέχνες λόγω "βάναυσης καταπάτησης των δικαιωμάτων μας" χωρίς καν να είναι παρόντες στο συμβάν



Νομίζω πως το θέμα πήρε διαστάσεις επειδή η χώρα παρουσίασε διεθνώς εικόνα υπανάπτυκτης χώρας κεντρικής Αφρικής. Ένας από τους δεκάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες που κάνουν το ίδιο ακριβώς κάθε χρόνο στην Ελλάδα, αντιμετωπίστηκε "περίεργα" και του φόρτωσαν απίστευτη κατηγορία.

Το να έρθει στο δικό μου σπίτι κάποιος αστυνομικός και να μου πει πως είμαι ... κατάσκοπος και έχω ... παράνομο τηλεγραφείο δεν θα δημιουργήσει ντόρο. Θα του πάω την άδεια στο τμήμα (αν δεν είμαι εκείνη την ώρα στο σπίτι για να του την δώσω επι τόπου) και θα λήξει το θέμα. Όταν όμως η άδεια επιδεικνύεται και η "δικαιοσύνη" δεν την κάνει αποδεκτή γιατί δεν ξέρει κάποιος εισαγγελέας ... αγγλικά και θέλει μετάφραση, τότε σαν χώρα γίνεσαι διεθνώς ρεντίκολο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

*edit:*
Στο video που φαίνεται στο αρχικό σχόλιο (που μιλάει ο δικηγόρος του), αναφέρει τι έγινε την στιγμή του ελέγχου:
Επειδή ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης ήταν πιωμένος τσαντίστηκε έκανε διάφορα ανάρμοστα προσπάθησε να καταστρέψει τα μηχανήματα και να αυτοκτονήσει ... Ζήτησε συγνώμη γι' αυτά και μετά ασχολήθηκαν με την τυπική διαδικασία που μάθαμε τελικά ότι δικαιώθηκε.

Η κατηγορία ήταν πάντα "παράνομη λειτουργία σταθμού τηλεγραφείου".
gV

----------


## MacGyver

Προσωπικά δεν εστίασα ποτέ σε αυτό καθαυτό το γεγονός, τουναντίον, στο όλο σκεπτικό και στην εκ των 'έσω' αντιμετώπιση.

Η ζημιά που έχει επιτευχθεί στον τρόπο σκέψης και έκφρασης μιας μεγάλης (ηλικιακά) γκάμας ανθρώπων, πιστεύω είναι ανεπανόρθωτη.
Η ευκολία και η μεγάλη σιγουριά με την οποία ξεκινά ο καθένας την τοποθέτησή του (Λογική πλάνη **) αποδεχόμενος ως δεδομένο ότι :είμαστε ξεφτίλες, είμαστε %$#%$#, Η Ελληνική αστυνομία έκανε πάλι το θαύμα της, οι μπάτσοι (τραγική έκφραση, αδικαιολόγητου μίσους) είναι έτσι, είναι αλλιώς και άλλα πολλά , είναι αποτελέσματα της χειραγώγησης και ίσως του γενικότερου κοινωνικού ξεπεσμού.

Ειδικότερα για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός, όλα αυτά οι 'καλοπροαίρετοι' πέρα από το τοπικό επίπεδο, έσπευσαν να τα κοινοποιήσουν κοσμώντας τα με κάθε είδους επίθετα, (σύμφωνα με το ανωτέρω πνεύμα) και στην διεθνή κοινότητα, με τραγικά αποτελέσματα.
Το χειρότερο δε όλων είναι ότι η τύφλωση του πάθους (κατά άλλους hobby) δεν άφησε κανένα να δει ψύχραιμα και λογικά τις συνέπειες της κάθε φράσης, του κάθε χαρακτηρισμού.
Όπως είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενη τοποθέτηση, το ντόμινο ξεκίνησε από την ένωση (ΕΕΡ), η οποία θεωρώ ότι έχει και την πλήρη ευθύνη.
Από κει και πέρα η κατάσταση βγήκε πολύ λογικά εκτός ελέγχου στο ύφος του :γιούχα-γιούχα, όχλος, Μασονική αλληλεγγύη κλπ., όπως προαναφέρθηκε.

Μετά από αυτά λοιπόν , και προφανώς αναλογιζόμενη την ευθύνη η ΕΕΡ έσβησε εντελώς το επίμαχο άρθρο της 31/5/2012 (φόρουμ-ένωση συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία) πλην όμως η ζημία είχε ήδη γίνει μέσω της αναπαραγωγής από τους 'πρόθυμους διεθνείς' και τοπικούς Ρ/Ε και άλλους αυτόκλητους 'προστάτες' των δικαιωμάτων , της ελευθερίας και του Δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος !!
Δεν θέλω να πιστέψω επ ουδενί λόγω ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν εκ του πονηρού, αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι έγιναν εξαιτίας μιας παρορμητικής και τραγικά επικίνδυνης άγνοιας των επιπτώσεων του λόγου τους.

Μείνετε στα CQ, στα Hi-Hi και στα 73.
Σεβαστείτε την ιστορία αυτού του τόπου και δεχτείτε πολιτισμένα τα όποια λάθη των λειτουργών του πολιτεύματος και γενικά των συμπατριωτών σας .

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στο πώς αναφέρει τα γεγονότα η 'δική' του ένωση DARC (αδικημένη πλευρά) και κάνετε μια σύγκριση με την ΕΕΡ, όπως και με όσα ειπώθηκαν και εδώ μέσα.

*Αν μπορείτε να διακρίνετε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην πολιτισμένη αναφορά του γεγονότος έναντι του μίσους, του χάους, της γενίκευσης και της κακεντρέχειας, θεωρώ ότι θα είναι προς όφελος όλων, έστω για την όποια επόμενη φορά.*

Και μην ξεχνάτε ότι αυτό που θεωρεί ο καθένας σοβαρή ενασχόληση η hobby, μπορεί από κάποιους άλλους να είναι μικρότερης η και μηδενικής αξίας και άρα όλος ο κόσμος δεν γυρνάει γύρω από αυτό.
_
**Λογική πλάνη: Βεβιασμένη γενίκευση
Βεβιασμένη γενίκευση ονομάζεται η λογική πλάνη που υφίσταται όταν  εξάγεται ένα γενικό συμπέρασμα το οποίο, ωστόσο, βασίζεται σε ανεπαρκή  αποδεικτικά στοιχεία. Συνήθως αφορά στατιστικά αποτελέσματα τα οποία  εξάγονται από μια μικρή ομάδα ατόμων που δεν αντιπροσωπεύει επαρκώς το  σύνολο του πληθυσμού...._
*
EOT
... -.-
*

----------

GeorgeVita (08-06-12)

----------


## aeonios

MacGyver μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο και εσύ και ο χαμραδιο τελικά. Θα δείξει. Ισως να μη μάθουμε ποτέ τι πραγματικά έγινε όμως από προσωπικά παθήματα και βιώματα θα σε διαβεβαιώσω πως τουλάχιστον όσα όργανα της τάξης έτυχαν εμένα ή/και φίλους μου σε θέματα που αφορούν το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό έδειξαν την παντελή τους άγνοια. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όπως είπες πως πρέπει να γενικεύουμε και να κατηγορούμε όλη την Ελληνική αστυνομία και δεν πιστεύω πως κάποιος από εδώ μέσα θα το έκανε (εκτός αν του το υπαγορεύουν οι πολιτικές του θέσεις όπως είδες για κάποιους..... σε άλλα post). Πιστεύω πως η έκφραση της όποιας συμπάθειας προς τον συγκεκριμένο ραδιοερασιτέχνη δεν είναι έκφραση "μασωνικής αλλυλεγγύης" - τουλάχιστον όχι για μένα - αλλά η έκφραση της απογοήτευσης ή όπως θες πες το προς κάποιους δ.υ. που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το επαγγελματικό τους γίγνεσθαι με την απαιτούμενη σοβαρότητα και που έχουν άγνοια για τους νόμους και τις διαδικασίες της δουλειάς του. Το τελευταίο ευτυχώς όχι τραγικό περιστατικό που μάλλον θα σε κάνει να χαμογελάσεις ήταν όταν είχα βγει με τον sw1jrt που μας διαβάζει τώρα και με κάποια άλλα άτομα για καφέ  και κατηφορίζαμε από το σημείο συνάντησης. Εκείνη τη στιγμή πέρασε ένα περιπολικό. Καθώς περπατούσαμε είχε ο καθένας μας από ένα φορητό ασύρματο συντονισμένο σε κάποια συχνότητα simplex όπου ακούγαμε κάποιον άλλο συνάδελφο. Οι νεαροί αστυνομικοί θεωρώντας προφανώς πως μόνο σαραντάρηδες συνάδελφοι τους με πολιτικά θα είχαν κάτι τέτοιο σταμάτησαν..... και μας χαιρέτησαν "υπηρεσιακά".

----------


## thanp

Και ω ποία έκπληξις, έγινε η δίκη του Γερμανού ο οποίος αθωώθηκε για την εγκατάσταση ...παράνομου τηλεγραφείου, ενώ φυσικά δεν αναφέρθηκε κουβέντα περί κατασκοπίας καθώς η εισαγγελία την έκανε γαργάρα προκειμένου να διασώσει ότι διασώζεται από την (αν)αξιοπρέπειά της.

Με ολοκληρωμένο λοιπόν  τον άνευ λόγου διασυρμό της χώρας και την ταλαιπωρία ενός αθώου τουρίστα, οι απανταχού συνωμοσιολόγοι συμπατριώτες μας μπορούν να επισκευτούν το τοπικό τους video club για να προμηθευτούν νέες κατασκοπευτικές ταινίες από τις οποίες μπορούν να αντλήσουν ιδέες για μελλοντικά σενάρια της φαντασίας τους.  :Rolleyes:

----------

aeonios (08-06-12), 

antonis_p (08-06-12), 

matthew (08-06-12), 

SRF (08-06-12)

----------


## antonis_p

> Και ω ποία έκπληξις, έγινε η δίκη του Γερμανού ο οποίος αθωώθηκε για την εγκατάσταση ...παράνομου τηλεγραφείου, ενώ φυσικά δεν αναφέρθηκε κουβέντα περί κατασκοπίας καθώς η εισαγγελία την έκανε γαργάρα προκειμένου να διασώσει ότι διασώζεται από την (αν)αξιοπρέπειά της.
> 
> Με ολοκληρωμένο λοιπόν  τον άνευ λόγου διασυρμό της χώρας και την ταλαιπωρία ενός αθώου τουρίστα, οι απανταχού συνωμοσιολόγοι συμπατριώτες μας μπορούν να επισκευτούν το τοπικό τους video club για να προμηθευτούν νέες κατασκοπευτικές ταινίες από τις οποίες μπορούν να αντλήσουν ιδέες για μελλοντικά σενάρια της φαντασίας τους.



Σύντομα θα λάβει χώρα και η απονομή μεταλλείων στην Ελληνική Αντικατασκοπεία.

----------


## thanp

> Σύντομα θα λάβει χώρα και η απονομή μεταλλείων στην Ελληνική Αντικατασκοπεία.



Θα μοιραστούν επίσης γλυφιτζούρια και ΕλληνοΑγγλικά λεξικά στους υπαλλήλους της εισαγγελίας της Κω, ενώ ο ίδιος ο εισαγγελέας πάει κατευθείαν στον τελικό του παιχνιδιού "_Η Μεγάλη Μπούρδα_".

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Τελικά ρε παιδιά εγώ που σκεφτόμουν να βγάλω κεραία ΑΜ στο μπαλκόνι μου... να το κάνω; ή να την κάνω παράλληλη με το έδαφος και να την κάνω να μοιάζει με σχοινί για απλώστρα; Μην με μπαγλαρώσει η μπατσαρία δηλαδή  :frown: 


(Της Κω; Νόμιζα είναι της Κους, κατά το Κλειώ/Κλειούς, Σαπφώ/Σαπφούς, Ιώ/Ιούς)

----------


## thanp

> Τελικά ρε παιδιά εγώ που σκεφτόμουν να βγάλω κεραία ΑΜ στο μπαλκόνι μου... να το κάνω; ή να την κάνω παράλληλη με το έδαφος και να την κάνω να μοιάζει με σχοινί για απλώστρα; Μην με μπαγλαρώσει η μπατσαρία δηλαδή



Μιλάμε για νόμιμες συχνότητες, νόμιμη χρήση και κατοχή νομίμου αδείας. Εφόσον αυτά δεν συντρέχουν μάλλον δίκαια θα σε "μπαγλαρώσει".  :Smile: 





> (Της Κω; Νόμιζα είναι της Κους, κατά το Κλειώ/Κλειούς, Σαπφώ/Σαπφούς, Ιώ/Ιούς)



Όταν *όλες* οι *εφημερίδες* της Κω, το *Wikipedia*, οι *τουριστικοί οδηγοί* και το επίσημο *site προβολής* του νησιού χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα ως άκλιτο υποθέτω πως μάλλον σωστά το έκανα και εγώ.  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

(Προσωπικά, ούτε οι εφημερίδες (τώρα πια...) ούτε το βικιπαίδεια, ούτε οι τουριστικοί οδηγοί, ούτε ο τσελεμεντές, μήτε το ίντερνετ είναι επιχείρημα για το πως λειτουργεί η γλώσσα. Βέβαια έτσι όπως έχει καταντήσει η χώρα, προχθές φόνευσαν μια γυναίκα 5 στενά από το σπίτι μου, το Κω ας το γράψεις και με λ, εκεί θα κολλήσουμε... )

----------


## aeonios

*Τα Αττικόκλιτα*         λέγονται τα ουσιαστικά της δεύτερης κλίσης που λήγουν σε        *ως* και -*ων*          και συνηθίζονταν κυρίως στην αρχαία αττική διάλεκτο. Η κλίση τους λέγεται          αττική δεύτερη κλίση και την κληρονομήσαμε στην καθαρεύουσα.

Τα        αττικόκλιτα ουσιαστικά διατηρούν στις καταλήξεις όλων των πτώσεων το       *-*ω της ονομαστικής .
       Διατηρούν σ΄        όλες τις πτώσεις τον ίδιο τόνο και στην ίδια συλλαβή που έχει η ονομαστική        του ενικού.
       Η κλητική        είναι όμοια με την ονομαστική και στον πληθυντικό.
      Μερικά        σχηματίζουν την γενική και αιτιατική του ενικού χωρίς το τελικό *       ν*, π.χ. την άλω     
Με βάση τα παραπάνω έχουμε : Η Κως, της Κω, την Κω κτλ.

----------

SRF (08-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> κληρονομήσαμε στην καθαρεύουσα



AXA έπρεπε να το περιμένω ότι αυτό το νοσηρό και ανίερο μίασμα κρυβόταν πίσω από αυτην την απαισιότητα!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Από που προκύπτει η καταγγελία/κατηγορία για "κατασκοπεία" όπως λέει ο τίτλος του παρόντος θέματος;
Ακόμη και σε μία από τις δύο "βασικές πηγές" των πληροφοριών (60gr) ο blogger, φωτογράφος ή δημοσιογράφος (δεν γνωρίζω την ιδιότητά του) διευκρινίζει ότι:




> 1-6-2012 Διευκρινιστική ενημέρωση
> Διαπίστωσα σήμερα  *ανεβάζοντας το άρθρο από την “ένωση ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος” ότι έχουν συμπεριλάβει την δικιά μου ιστοσελίδα στις σελίδες και δημοσιογράφους όπως αναφέρουν, που παραπληροφόρησαν.*
> 
> Τους ενημερώνω ότι το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν και άρθρο, *μου το έστειλε μέλος τους για να το ανεβάσω και να το δει ο κόσμος.  Δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με την δημοσιογραφία και η ενασχόληση μου είναι η φωτογραφία.* Αυτό δεν μου απαγορεύει να έχω προσωπική σελίδα που αποθέτω τις σκέψεις μου για τα ελληνικά και όχι μόνο δρώμενα. Θα παρακαλέσω λοιπόν την άμεση αφαίρεση της σελίδας μου και ας αναρτήσουν την σελίδα που πήρα για αναδημοσίευση του άρθρου, που αναφέρεται στο τέλος.
> 
> *Προσωπική εκτίμηση του άρθρου από την σελίδα που έλαβα το παρακάνω άρθρο να κάνω αναδημοσίευση, ότι χλευάζει τις ενέργειες του κράτους, δεν της επικροτεί, και γι αυτό έχει ενσωματώσει και το video για να έχει πλήρη άποψη το κοινό.*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Μήπως και εμείς ακολουθήσαμε την κεκτημένη ταχύτητα των "ειδήσεων";
gV

----------


## antonis_p

> Τελικά ρε παιδιά εγώ που σκεφτόμουν να βγάλω κεραία ΑΜ στο μπαλκόνι μου... να το κάνω; ή να την κάνω παράλληλη με το έδαφος και να την κάνω να μοιάζει με σχοινί για απλώστρα; Μην με μπαγλαρώσει η μπατσαρία δηλαδή



Εδώ μιλάμε για *ραδιοερασιτέχνη*. Αυτό που ανέφερες δεν αφορά την Υπηρεσία Ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

χρειάζεται να μάθω πράματα περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού  :frown: 

Δεν θέλω να είμαι παράνομος, ούτε σκόπευα να σηκώσω κεραία στο μπαλκόνι μου

----------


## antonis_p

> χρειάζεται να μάθω πράματα περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού



Είναι πολύ απλό: google! (Hamradio, amateur radio, ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

έχω αΦτό http://www.amazon.com/1999-Handbook-.../dp/0872591816  :Dancing:

----------


## antonis_p

> έχω αΦτό http://www.amazon.com/1999-Handbook-.../dp/0872591816



Δεν το έχω διαβάσει αλλά η ARRL έχει εκδώσει σπουδαία βιβλία. Προφανώς έχεις ένα καλό βιβλίο στη βιβλιοθήκη σου.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... kostasxan.*blogspot*. gr ...



Σου υπενθυμίζω ότι σχολιάζεις στο hlektronika.gr > Forum > Επιπρόσθετα > *Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*

Πήγα στο link σου αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι για τον Γερμανό ραδιοερασιτέχνη!
gV

----------


## moutoulos

> http://kostasxan.blogspot.gr/2012/06/max-keiser.html



Θέλω να μου πείς τον λόγο που ανάρτησες τον συγκεκριμένο σύνδεσμο ...

----------


## GeorgeVita

... ως αντίδραση στην "ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ" έφτιαξα το θέμα Γενικής Συζήτησης: Ευρωπαϊκή Αρχιτεκτονική (νεο-κλασική)

gV

----------


## antonis_p

> Θέλω να μου πείς τον λόγο που ανάρτησες τον συγκεκριμένο σύνδεσμο ...

----------

moutoulos (10-06-12), 

SRF (10-06-12)

----------


## veteran

> οταν λες καλα τον εκαναν τι εννοεις? εκανε κατι αξιοποινο ο ανθρωπος? λιγος σεβασμος δεν βλαπτει! τελικα κυριακο εισαι πολυ μικρος...



Παντα καλοπροαιρετος , εγω προσωπικα αν πηγαινα στη χωρα του και σε οποιαδηποτε ξενο κρατος , αν ημουν ΝΟΜΙΜΟΣ και δεν ειχα κατι να κρυψω ή εκανα κατι κακο , το πρωτο πραγμα που θα εκανα ειναι να ενημερωσω τους γυρω μου αλλα και απαραιτητα τις τοπικες αρχες οτι θα χρησιμιποιησω την υπηρεσια του ραδιοερασιτεχνη , ασχετα αν χρειαζεται η οχι . Αν θελεις φιλε εσυ πηγαινε στη Γερμανια και στησε σε ενα μπαλκονι η δωματιο μια κεραια , χωρις να ενημερωσεις τις αρχεις και κανε εκπομπες εστω και νομιμες . Να δουμε τις συνεπειες.
Σε προηγουμενο μου ποστ , αναφερω οτι κατι βρωμαει στην υποθεση . Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο τυπακος προλαβε και την κοπανισε .Τον αφησαμε δηλαδη. Οποτε οτι και να μαθουμε σχετικα θα ειναι μουφα εναντιον της Ελλαδας.. 
Ως συνηθως , ερχονται οι βρωμιαρηδες απο αλλες χωρες , μας γ......ε και την κανουν στεγνα .

Ας περιμενουμε τη συνεχεια και ας μην κατηγορουμε κανενα κρατος .....73's

----------


## thanp

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο τυπακος προλαβε και την κοπανισε .Τον αφησαμε δηλαδη. Οποτε οτι και να μαθουμε σχετικα θα ειναι μουφα εναντιον της Ελλαδας.. 
> Ως συνηθως , ερχονται οι βρωμιαρηδες απο αλλες χωρες , μας γ......ε και την κανουν στεγνα .



Να με συγχωρείς αδελφέ αλλά ο "τυπάκος" που αναφέρεις δεν την κοπάνησε. Έφυγε νομίμως για τη χώρα του αφού πρώτα συνελήφθει αν και απολύτως νόμιμος, λοιδορήθηκε από άσχετους πολίτες, δημόσιους λειτουργούς και ΜΜΕ, κρατήθηκε παρανόμως, δικάστηκε για μη γενόμενο αδίκημα επίσης παρανόμως και ταλαιπωρήθηκε οικογενειακώς από μια χώρα που κατά τα άλλα διαδηλώνει τον πολιτισμό, τη φιλοξενία και την Ευρωπαική της ταυτότητα εκλιπαρώντας ταυτόχρονα για τουρισμό. Και φυσικά ήρθε και το δικαστήριο που τον αθώωσε για τις ηλίθιες κατηγορίες που του πρόσαψαν οι ανεγκέφαλοι και άσχετοι με τον νόμο εισαγγελείς.

Αν τώρα εσύ στο πρόσωπο καθόλα νομιμότατων τουριστών βλέπεις "_βρωμιάρηδες από άλλες χώρες που μας γ....ε_", τότε να με συμπαθάς αλλά μάλλον δικαιώνεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς που συχνά προσάπτουν στην χώρα και σε ένα τουλάχιστον μέρος του λαού μας.

----------


## antonis_p

> δικάστηκε για μη γενόμενο αδίκημα



Έτσι είναι οι δίκες. Γίνονται προκειμένου κάποιος να αποδείξει την αθωότητά του (ή πως δεν είναι ελέφαντας όπως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση)

----------


## matthew

Παλιότερα όταν κάποιος σερνόταν στο δικαστήριο θεωρούνταν αθώος μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. Τώρα πλέον θεωρείται ένοχος μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου.
Το θέμα είναι ότι ο DJ6SI αθωώθηκε & δικαιώθηκε. Εύχομαι να μην ξανασυμβεί σε κανέναν αυτό το πράγμα!

----------


## aeonios

Η δήλωση του ίδιου:

http://dxing.at-communication.com/en...island_greece/

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

:Hammer:

----------


## antonis_p

*Λύθηκε το μυστήριο με τη Βουλγαρική σημαία στη Ντία!*


*Αναγνώστης του cretalive μας έστειλε μία φωτογραφία από τη Ντία, η οποία αρχικά μας παραξένεψε. Ωστόσο το μυστήριο λύθηκε μετά τις απαραίτητες διευκρινίσεις.

Στο νησί λαμβάνει χώρα διαγωνισμός ραδιοερασιτεχνών από το Ηράκλειο και άλλες περιοχές, ενώ συμμετέχει και Βούλγαρος συνάδελφός τους. Ο εν λόγω ραδιοερασιτέχνης αποφάσισε να υψώσει και τη σημαία της χώρας του κάτω από την ελληνική, προφανώς θέλοντας να δηλώσει περήφανος για τη συμμετοχή του στο διαγωνισμό και ενθουσιασμένος από την παρουσία του στην Κρήτη!

Οι παρατηρήσεις όμως των υπολοίπων τον έκαναν να την κατεβάσει λίγο αργότερα, χωρίς να χρειαστεί η παρέμβαση του λιμεναρχείου...*

----------


## Ακρίτας

Γιατί δηλαδή; Σε κάθε διεθνή αθλητική συνάντηση δεν αναρτούν τις σημαίες των συμμετεχόντων; Για να μην πω τι κρεμάνε τα ξενοδοχεία στις εισόδους τους. Εγώ μια χαρά τη βρίσκω τη φωτογραφία. Δυστυχώς τον Πατριωτισμό τον εκφυλίσαμε σε εθνικισμό που μετουσιώνεται σιγά σιγά σε αίσθημα μειονεξίας.

----------

SRF (02-08-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί δηλαδή; Σε κάθε διεθνή αθλητική συνάντηση δεν αναρτούν τις σημαίες των συμμετεχόντων; Για να μην πω τι κρεμάνε τα ξενοδοχεία στις εισόδους τους. Εγώ μια χαρά τη βρίσκω τη φωτογραφία. Δυστυχώς τον Πατριωτισμό τον εκφυλίσαμε σε εθνικισμό που μετουσιώνεται σιγά σιγά σε αίσθημα μειονεξίας.



Καλά τα λες αλλά ο εθνικισμός τί δουλειά έχει; Αυτό είναι καφρίλα.

----------

SRF (02-08-13)

----------


## agis68

Eχουμε τη τάση ως έθνος να παρανοούμε και να αυνανιζόμαστε. Είτε είμαστε στη μια ακρη (κάψιμο κάθε σημαίας-εθνικού συμβόλου) είτε στην άλλη ακρη ( να μην αφήνουμε να δείξει κάποιος τη διαφορετικότητα του σεβόμενος τη χώρα που τον φιλοξενεί΄βάζοντας και το σύμβολο της πατρίδας του ) δείχνει ουσιαστικά την πραγματική έλλειψη στοιχειώδους παιδείας και αγωγής. Η σημαιες στη φωτό είναι υπόδειγμα και απλά πάντα θα υπάρχουν οι ανεγκέφαλοι να εξουσιάζουν. 
Αλλωστε να θυμίσω απλά οτι το ίδιο συμβαίνει για κάθε ξενο πλοίο που μπαινει στον Ελληνικό χωρο. Αναρτά στο κεντρικό κατάρτι (ιστιοφόρο) ή στη πρύμνη την εθνική του σημαία και σε πιο μικρή την Ελληνική. Είναι Διεθνής Καναονισμός

----------


## ironda19

> ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ!!! ΣΥΝΕΛΗΦΘΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΟΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ ΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΣ! 
> Πηγή http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=487&LANG=GR 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Και 
> http://60gr.com/2012/05/30/%CE%AD%CE...%CE%B1-%CF%80/ 
> ...



  Η άποψή σου δεν είναι αντικειμενική .Πληροφορήθηκες *μονόπλευρα* κάποια πράγματα  και κατέληξες σε συμπεράσματα *ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ* χωρίς να έχεις σφαιρική άποψη επί του θέματος . Αυτό ας το χαρακτηρίσουν τα λοιπά μέλη . 

  Δεν γνωρίζεις όλες τις πτυχές της υπόθεσης και πίστεψέ με είναι πολλές. Χαρακτηρίζεις με φράσεις αίσχος και όνειδος κ.λ.π. Τον εαυτό σου που δεν γνωρίζει ούτε το 1/6 της υπόθεσης και προέβει σε τέτοια σχόλια πως τον χαρακτηρίζεις ? 
  Συμβουλή. Φρόντισε πριν σχολιάσεις σε αυστηρό ύφος να έχεις σφαιρική και εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη για κάθε θέμα ειδάλλως να σιωπάς

----------


## agis68

Θα μας διαφωτίσεις λίγο μια και φαίνεται να γνωρίζεις περισσότερα απο εκείνον που άνοιξε το θέμα? Γι'αυτό είμαστε εδώ για να μαθαίνουμε

----------


## vasilllis

> Η άποψή σου δεν είναι αντικειμενική .Πληροφορήθηκες *μονόπλευρα* κάποια πράγματα  και κατέληξες σε συμπεράσματα *ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ* χωρίς να έχεις σφαιρική άποψη επί του θέματος . Αυτό ας το χαρακτηρίσουν τα λοιπά μέλη . 
> 
>   Δεν γνωρίζεις όλες τις πτυχές της υπόθεσης και πίστεψέ με είναι πολλές. Χαρακτηρίζεις με φράσεις αίσχος και όνειδος κ.λ.π. Τον εαυτό σου που δεν γνωρίζει ούτε το 1/6 της υπόθεσης και προέβει σε τέτοια σχόλια πως τον χαρακτηρίζεις ? 
>   Συμβουλή. Φρόντισε πριν σχολιάσεις σε αυστηρό ύφος να έχεις σφαιρική και εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη για κάθε θέμα ειδάλλως να σιωπάς



Βαγγελη απολυτα σωστα τα σχολια σου (αν και εχουν περασει καμποσοι μηνες)
Αντι ομως να μας πληροφορησεις τα υπολοιπα 5/6 της υποθεσης ποσταρες μονο και μονο για να την πεις σε καποιον?  :Huh:

----------


## ironda19

> Βαγγελη απολυτα σωστα τα σχολια σου (αν και εχουν περασει καμποσοι μηνες)
> Αντι ομως να μας πληροφορησεις τα υπολοιπα 5/6 της υποθεσης ποσταρες μονο και μονο για να την πεις σε καποιον?



  Να έχουμε την λογική όταν ανοίγουμε τέτοια θέματα να παραθέτουμε τα στοιχεία που συλλέξαμε και εφόσον αυτά τα στοιχεία είναι ελλειπή τότε να μην  κάνουμε σχολιασμούς κύριοι . Για την υπόθεση κάποια άλλα στοιχεία ίσως σημαντικά ίσως ασήμαντα εγώ τα παραθέτω χωρίς σχολιασμούς
http://aegeanews24.gr/default.asp?id...ils&_id=390774
  και με βάση τα παραπάνω να δω ποιος ΙΚΑΝΟΣ από εδώ μέσα εξ αποστάσεως ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΙΧΕ και να οδηγήσει και ΄μας τους υπόλοιπους σε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα  .Συγχωρέσετε με για το έντονο ύφος αλλά δεν μου αρέσει να ισοπεδώνουμε τα πάντα χωρίς στοιχεία

----------


## ironda19

Και κάτι άλλο ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟ δημοσίευμα  http://aegeanews24.gr/default.asp?id...ils&_id=390898 

  « ….Στην υπόθεση εμπλέκεται ένας 75χρονος Γερμανός, ο οποίος διέμενε σε ξενοδοχείο στην περιοχή Μαστιχάρι της Κω. *Ο  πρώην προϊστάμενος του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών της Γερμανίας και επικεφαλής στον τομέα αντικατασκοπείας συνελήφθη στη 01.00….»* 
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.   
Και πάλι σας ζητώ συγνώμη αν παραφέρθηκα

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δε γράφει κάτι παραπάνω, από τα ήδη γνωστά, το λινκ που έχεις.
Ούτε αποδεικνύει ότι ο αρχικός συντάκτης του θέματος είναι λάθος.
Αοριστολογίες του τύπου "ειδικά μηχανήματα παρακολούθησης τηλεπικοινωνιών" σε μας τους γνώστες ακούγονται αστεία και είναι για δημοσιογραφικούς εντυπωσιασμούς. 
Εκτός αν τελικά ο γερμανός δεν είχε απλούς τηλεπικοινωνιακούς δέκτες, όπως κατέγραψε η αστυνομία, αλλά το βαλιτσάκι της ΕΥΠ και μας το κρύβουν, οπότε αν ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω ενημέρωσέ μας να μάθουμε και εμείς.

Από το ίδιο site, αν δεν το πρόσεξες:
*Ο 75χρονος, συνελήφθη βάση ενός διατάγματος του 1929* *για παράνομη λειτουργία σταθμού τηλεγραφείου** (η καταγγελία έγινε προφανώς επειδή προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον με τα μηχανήματα και την κεραία που έστησε σε εξωτερικό χώρο του ξενοδοχείου, νομίζοντας ότι επρόκειτο για τηλεφωνικές υποκλοπές...) στη μία τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου όπου περνούσε τις διακοπές του στο Μαστιχάρι μαζί με την επίσης ηλικιωμένη σύζυγο του η οποία πάσχει από Αλτσχάιμερ (και ήταν μαζί του στο δικαστήριο).*

----------


## ironda19

> Δε γράφει κάτι παραπάνω, από τα ήδη γνωστά, το λινκ που έχεις.
> Ούτε αποδεικνύει ότι ο αρχικός συντάκτης του θέματος είναι λάθος.
> Αοριστολογίες του τύπου "ειδικά μηχανήματα παρακολούθησης τηλεπικοινωνιών" σε μας τους γνώστες ακούγονται αστεία και είναι για δημοσιογραφικούς εντυπωσιασμούς. 
> Εκτός αν τελικά ο γερμανός δεν είχε απλούς τηλεπικοινωνιακούς δέκτες, όπως κατέγραψε η αστυνομία, αλλά το βαλιτσάκι της ΕΥΠ και μας το κρύβουν, οπότε αν ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω ενημέρωσέ μας να μάθουμε και εμείς.
> 
> Από το ίδιο site, αν δεν το πρόσεξες:
> *Ο 75χρονος, συνελήφθη βάση ενός διατάγματος του 1929* *για παράνομη λειτουργία σταθμού τηλεγραφείου** (η καταγγελία έγινε προφανώς επειδή προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον με τα μηχανήματα και την κεραία που έστησε σε εξωτερικό χώρο του ξενοδοχείου, νομίζοντας ότι επρόκειτο για τηλεφωνικές υποκλοπές...) στη μία τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου όπου περνούσε τις διακοπές του στο Μαστιχάρι μαζί με την επίσης ηλικιωμένη σύζυγο του η οποία πάσχει από Αλτσχάιμερ (και ήταν μαζί του στο δικαστήριο).*



  Σκοπός μου δεν είναι η αντιπαράθεση με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη. Αν θεωρείς ότι μια ευρείας κλίμακας κινητοποίηση των αρχών για την υπόθεση όπως τουλάχιστον παρουσιάζεται στα μ.μ.ε. έγινε γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος * πρώην προϊστάμενος του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών της Γερμανίας και επικεφαλής στον τομέα αντικατασκοπείας* έπαιζε με το απλό λιλάκι του , το οποίο προσπάθησε να καταστρέψει κατά την σύλληψη , τότε όλοι αυτοί που ασχολήθηκαν με την υπόθεση είναι άσχετοι , είναι μ@λ#κες …..κ.λ.π. 
  Και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εδώ μέσα που βγάζουν συμπεράσματα, διαβάζοντας μονόπλευρα σχόλια της υπόθεσης ,  γιατί εκ των πραγμάτων και της ευαισθησίας του ζητήματος η άλλη πλευρά δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει,     είναι ειδήμονες,  ειδικοί, άρτια επιστημονικά καταρτισμένοι  , που μπορούν να κρίνουν τα μηχανήματα εξ αποστάσεως και χωρίς να τα δούνε καν . 
  Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Καμία αντιπαράθεση αγαπητέ φίλε, μακριά από μένα, είμαι εδώ για το χόμπι μου και τίποτα άλλο!
Απλά είχα παρακολουθήσει το θέμα και δεν είδα πουθενά να καταγράφει κάποιος ειδικά μηχανήματα που θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για κατασκοπευτικούς σκοπούς.
Αν έχεις εσύ πληροφορίες που να επιβεβαιώνουν ότι πέρα από τους απλούς ερασιτεχνικούς πομποδέκτες είχε και άλλα μηχανήματα, πες μας.

----------


## ironda19

……………..και δεν είδα πουθενά να καταγράφει κάποιος ειδικά μηχανήματα που θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για κατασκοπευτικούς σκοπούς………………….


  . Έχεις δει κεραίες κινητής , καμουφλαρισμένες να φαίνονται είτε ως καπνοδόχοι είτε ως θερμοσίφωνο ? 
  Θεωρώ ότι είναι ευαίσθητο ζήτημα οπότε ας το αφήσουμε

----------


## kanenas

ρε τους άτιμους ........τους Γερμανούς   http://www.inthecity.gr/index.php/ei...8--50000-.html

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ……………..και δεν είδα πουθενά να καταγράφει κάποιος ειδικά μηχανήματα που θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για κατασκοπευτικούς σκοπούς………………….
> 
> 
>   . Έχεις δει κεραίες κινητής , καμουφλαρισμένες να φαίνονται είτε ως καπνοδόχοι είτε ως θερμοσίφωνο ? 
>   Θεωρώ ότι είναι ευαίσθητο ζήτημα οπότε ας το αφήσουμε



Φυσικά και έχω δει!
Σχετικά με το θέμα μας έχεις κάτι? Πέρα από θεωρίες συνωμοσίας? 
Στοιχεία δηλαδή που να αποδεικνύουν ότι ο πομποδέκτης δεν ήταν ένας κοινός πομποδέκτης, αλλά κάτι σαν την καμινάδα της κινητής?
Και αν θες να το πάω ένα βήμα παραπέρα, σιγά μην περιμένουν οι γερμανοί (και όχι μόνο!!!) από έναν ηλικιωμένο που τα έχει και ψιλοχαμένα, να μάθουν τα μυστικά μας!
Έχουν άλλους τρόπους αγαπητέ και μην ξεχνάς πως το C4I για παράδειγμα δικό τους είναι, λες να μην μπορούν να το ελέγξουν?
Οι ξένοι μας πουλάνε τις κλειδαριές, λες να έχουν ξεχάσει να βγάλουν αντικλείδια?

----------

SRF (02-08-13)

----------


## lepouras

και μιας και δεν είμαι ούτε στον στρατό ούτε αλλού να σε ρωτήσω. 
πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος πρέπει να είναι στην Ελλάδα για να παρακολουθεί επικοινωνίες?
και το ΑΝ εμείς παρακολουθούμε τις Τούρκικες επικοινωνίες χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πατήσουμε το πόδι μας εκεί?
όσο για τα περί αυτοκτονίας και διάφορες απόπειρες μην ψαρώνεις γιατί θα σου ευχηθώ να μην μάθεις ποτέ πώς και σε πόσο χρόνω σου έχουν στίσει δικογραφίες με το τίποτα, θα τρέχεις και δεν θα φτάνεις. οπότε άσε τα βαρύγδουπα που διαβάζεις και εσύ και μην τρελαίνεσαι. αυτά τα γεγονότα να ξέρεις καλά πως *όταν* είναι αληθινά* δεν* τα βλέπεις ούτε στα κανάλια ούτε στα διάφορα σαιτ.
λες και έχουν ανάγκη να μας παρακολουθούν οι Γερμανοί. με ένα τηλεφώνημα τούς τα δίνει η ίδια η κυβέρνηση μας.

----------

SRF (02-08-13)

----------


## haris_216

καλώς ή κακώς τη σημερινή εποχή η όποια κατασκοπευτική δραστηριότητα δεν στηρίζεται σε παρατήρηση με κυάλια, φωτογράφιση με κάμερα κρυμένη σε ρολόι χειρός ή σε υποκλοπή επικοινωνιών για τις οποίες μάλιστα χρειάζεται η φυσική παρουσία του "κατασκόπου" στην εχθρική περιοχή.
αν μη τι άλλο αυτά είναι γραφικότητες του παρελθόντος ή της φιλμογραφίας του james bond (ακόμα και αυτός όμως άλλαξε θεματολογία στις τελευταίες ταινίες του!!!)
εν ελλάδι αργούμε αρκετά να προσαρμοστούμε στα νέα δεδομένα με αποτέλεσμα, στηριζόμενοι σε νομοθεσίες της εποχής του χαλκού, να μηνύονται παιδιά γιατί κανουν ποδήλατο χωρίς να έχουν πινακίδες και να συλλαμβανονται γερόντια γιατί κατέχουν "ειδικά μηχανήματα παρακολούθησης τηλεπικοινωνιών".
υπάρχουν πιο εύκολοι τρόποι να συλλεγονται πληροφορίες χωρίς να χρειάζεται ο κατάσκοπος να ξεροσταλιάζει κάτω από τον ήλιο με στολή παραλλαγής.
και ας συνεχίσουμε εμείς να έχουμε στην περίφραξη των στρατοπέδων απαγορευτικά για φωτογραφίσεις. έτσι κι αλλιώς οι απανταχού "κακοί" περιμένουν έτσι να μάθουν τις δυνατότητες αλλά και τις αδυναμίες της χώρας.
μάλλον πολλές ταινίες βλέπουν κάποιοι

----------


## SRF

> Η άποψή σου δεν είναι αντικειμενική .Πληροφορήθηκες *μονόπλευρα* κάποια πράγματα  και κατέληξες σε συμπεράσματα *ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ* χωρίς να έχεις σφαιρική άποψη επί του θέματος . Αυτό ας το χαρακτηρίσουν τα λοιπά μέλη . 
> 
>   Δεν γνωρίζεις όλες τις πτυχές της υπόθεσης και πίστεψέ με είναι πολλές. Χαρακτηρίζεις με φράσεις αίσχος και όνειδος κ.λ.π. Τον εαυτό σου που δεν γνωρίζει ούτε το 1/6 της υπόθεσης και προέβει σε τέτοια σχόλια πως τον χαρακτηρίζεις ? 
>   Συμβουλή. Φρόντισε πριν σχολιάσεις σε αυστηρό ύφος να έχεις σφαιρική και εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη για κάθε θέμα ειδάλλως να σιωπάς



Μετά από περίπου ένα έτος αγαπητέ μου Watson βρήκες εσύ φαίνεται τα 5/6 της υπόθεσης αυτης και ως το παραπαίδι των Σέρλοκ Χόλμ μας που έκαναν την ιστορικότερη ΦΙΑΣΚΟ επιχείρηση "κατασκοπείας" έρχεσαι να μας την πεις? 
Αγαπητέ watson... μην είσαι τόσο βέβαιος ότι τα συμπεράσματά μου είναι ορμώμενα ίσως λόγο μονόπλευρης & κατ' εσέ εσφαλμένης πληροφόρησης! 
Αγαπητέ Watson... καλό θα είναι προ της έρευνάς σου να ερευνήσεις επίσης τους Ελληνικούς νόμους περί ραδιερασιτεχνισμού, τις Ελληνικές διατάξεις και τις ευρωπαίκές οδηγίες που η ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΩΣ ΝΟΜΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥ, και τις ΑΜΟΙΒΑΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ δικαιωμάτων χρήσεως ραδιοερασιτεχνικού εξοπλισμού, εντος των ορίων της Ε.Ε. της οποίας ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ WATSON η Ελλάς ακόμα ΚΑΙ σήμερα υφίσταται ως ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ! 

Αγαπητέ Watson... αφού τα όποια ευρήματά σου σε οδηγούν σε τόσο ενθουσιώδη υποννόηση ότι ΕΣΥ γνωρίζεις το μόνο ΑΛΗΘΕΣ παρασκήνιο... και αυτό ανακάμπτει πρύμνα τις όποιες χαρακτηρίζουσες ως φιασκόνειδος εκφράσεις έθεσα... δεν μένει παρά ως ο ΜΕΓΑΣ ΠΑΡΑ- ερευνητής να μας φωτίσεις στο τι συνέβη αλήθεια εκεί εκείνο το σκοτεινό, υγρό, και φεγγαρόλειπο βράδυ... που κουρνιάζαν και οι κουκουβάγιες με τον τρομακτικό ήχο του Γερμανικού κατασκοπευτικού χειριστηρίου, και ανατριχιάζαν τα κουνελάκια σε κάθε παύλα του ειδικά, εκεί στο θαλασσοδαρμένο μέρος με την αμμούδα της κεραιοκολάσεως, κάπου στην μακρινή μας Κω... 

Τελικά το αίσχος συνεχίζεται... όταν περιμένουμε από κάθε watson & Σερ-ΛΟΚ να μας σώσει και να μας επαναφέρει στην αλήθεια, και είναι πραγματικά όνειδος... ως... Έλληνες το να μην μπορούμε ακόμα να ξεχωρίσουμε το τι είναι η ανοησία, η αμάθεια, η πρόφαση, η λογική & η αλήθεια!!!

----------


## SRF

> λες και έχουν ανάγκη να μας παρακολουθούν οι Γερμανοί. *με ένα τηλεφώνημα τούς τα δίνει η ίδια η κυβέρνηση μας*.



Το έχεις αντιληφθεί λάθος! Όταν η κυβέρνησή μας θέλει να μάθει κάτι για εδώ... τηλεφωνάει στην Γερμανία ΜΠΑΣ και της το πούνε!  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

έχεις δίκιο δεν το είχα σκεφτει έτσι :Lol:

----------


## ironda19

> Μετά από περίπου ένα έτος αγαπητέ μου Watson βρήκες εσύ φαίνεται τα 5/6 της υπόθεσης αυτης και ως το παραπαίδι των Σέρλοκ Χόλμ μας που έκαναν την ιστορικότερη ΦΙΑΣΚΟ επιχείρηση "κατασκοπείας" έρχεσαι να μας την πεις? 
> Αγαπητέ watson... μην είσαι τόσο βέβαιος ότι τα συμπεράσματά μου είναι ορμώμενα ίσως λόγο μονόπλευρης & κατ' εσέ εσφαλμένης πληροφόρησης! 
> Αγαπητέ Watson... καλό θα είναι προ της έρευνάς σου να ερευνήσεις επίσης τους Ελληνικούς νόμους περί ραδιερασιτεχνισμού, τις Ελληνικές διατάξεις και τις ευρωπαίκές οδηγίες που η ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΩΣ ΝΟΜΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥ, και τις ΑΜΟΙΒΑΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ δικαιωμάτων χρήσεως ραδιοερασιτεχνικού εξοπλισμού, εντος των ορίων της Ε.Ε. της οποίας ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ WATSON η Ελλάς ακόμα ΚΑΙ σήμερα υφίσταται ως ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ! 
> 
> Αγαπητέ Watson... αφού τα όποια ευρήματά σου σε οδηγούν σε τόσο ενθουσιώδη υποννόηση ότι ΕΣΥ γνωρίζεις το μόνο ΑΛΗΘΕΣ παρασκήνιο... και αυτό ανακάμπτει πρύμνα τις όποιες χαρακτηρίζουσες ως φιασκόνειδος εκφράσεις έθεσα... δεν μένει παρά ως ο ΜΕΓΑΣ ΠΑΡΑ- ερευνητής να μας φωτίσεις στο τι συνέβη αλήθεια εκεί εκείνο το σκοτεινό, υγρό, και φεγγαρόλειπο βράδυ... που κουρνιάζαν και οι κουκουβάγιες με τον τρομακτικό ήχο του Γερμανικού κατασκοπευτικού χειριστηρίου, και ανατριχιάζαν τα κουνελάκια σε κάθε παύλα του ειδικά, εκεί στο θαλασσοδαρμένο μέρος με την αμμούδα της κεραιοκολάσεως, κάπου στην μακρινή μας Κω... 
> 
> Τελικά το αίσχος συνεχίζεται... όταν περιμένουμε από κάθε watson & Σερ-ΛΟΚ να μας σώσει και να μας επαναφέρει στην αλήθεια, και είναι πραγματικά όνειδος... ως... Έλληνες το να μην μπορούμε ακόμα να ξεχωρίσουμε το τι είναι η ανοησία, η αμάθεια, η πρόφαση, η λογική & η αλήθεια!!!



  Δεν προέβηκα σε προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Εντούτοις προτιμώ τον όρο που μου προσδίδεις ως Watson από το να είμαι ανεγκέφαλος κακεντρεχής .Επίσης ξέρω να σιωπώ και ειδικά Δημόσια ως μη γνώστης κάποιου θέματος. Αναρτάς ειρωνικά γελοιογραφήματα των οποίων προσδίδεις λογοτεχνική μορφή σχετικά με τον  χρόνου και τις συνθήκες κ.λ.π . την ημέρα του συμβάντος. Τώρα το πώς λέγεται αυτός που με γελοιότατο τρόπο  και πράξεις προσπαθεί να κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις  και να κάνει τους συνανθρώπους του να γελάσουν και να ευθυμήσουν , το αφήνω στην κρίση των μελών.







> Αγαπητέ watson... μην είσαι τόσο βέβαιος ότι τα συμπεράσματά μου είναι  ορμώμενα ίσως λόγο μονόπλευρης & κατ' εσέ εσφαλμένης πληροφόρησης!



  Και γιατί από το να μου κάνεις μαθήματα με υποτιμητικούς  χαρακτηρισμούς δεν προβαίνεις σε ανάρτηση αυτής της *ΔΗΘΕΝ* πληροφόρησης. Κουραφέξαλα έχεις . Απλά είδες μια ανάρτηση τσαντίστηκες και κατέβασες ότι κατέβασες , αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και δεν έχεις το σθένος να γράψεις ότι , ναι ρε αδερφέ *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ* τσαντίστηκα,  αλλά είσαι τόσο ισχυρογνώμων που ακόμη και τώρα ισχυρίζεσαι ότι γνωρίζεις και ότι έχεις πληροφόρηση και χαρακτηρίζεις ως είρωνας συμφορμίτες σου. Α ξέχασα ότι ως μέγας ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ μπορείς και κρινεις και συσκευές εξ αποστάσεως για το τι ρόλο παίζουνε .ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο Watson

----------


## lepouras

> Α ξέχασα ότι ως μέγας ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ μπορείς και κρινεις και συσκευές εξ αποστάσεως για το τι ρόλο παίζουνε



Βαγγέλη στο είπα και πριν. σου εύχομαι μην μάθεις ποτέ πώς φτιάχνονται οι δικογραφίες και πως μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν μηχανήματα με λίγο έντεχνο και πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο.
δύστυχος δεν μπορώ να σου πω περισσότερα αλλά μην επιμένεις. 
δεν έχεις βρεθεί σε καταστάσεις και δεν έχεις δει να χαρακτηρίζονται αντικείμενα να αποκρύπτονται αλήθειες μόνο και μόνο για να δικαιολογηθούν κινήσεις και ευρήματα. θα χαλάσεις την καρδιά σου άδικα και δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## ironda19

> Βαγγέλη στο είπα και πριν. σου εύχομαι μην μάθεις ποτέ πώς φτιάχνονται οι δικογραφίες και πως μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν μηχανήματα με λίγο έντεχνο και πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο.
> δύστυχος δεν μπορώ να σου πω περισσότερα αλλά μην επιμένεις. 
> δεν έχεις βρεθεί σε καταστάσεις και δεν έχεις δει να χαρακτηρίζονται αντικείμενα να αποκρύπτονται αλήθειες μόνο και μόνο για να δικαιολογηθούν κινήσεις και ευρήματα. θα χαλάσεις την καρδιά σου άδικα και δεν υπάρχει λόγος.



 *Τα δέχομαι  φίλε Γιάννη τα παραπάνω αλλά βρε φίλε μου διερωτώμαι . Αν θα ερχόταν κάποια αρχή να ελέγξει την άδειά σου , εσύ θα προσπαθούσες να καταστρέψεις το μηχάνημα και θα προσπαθούσες να αυτοκτονήσεις? ΓΙΑΤΙ  ?  Δεν όλα, λίγο περίεργα ? Όλα απλές συμπτώσεις είναι ? Σύμπτωση είναι σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα ότι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ήταν  προϊστάμενος του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών της Γερμανίας και επικεφαλής στον τομέα αντικατασκοπείας Τμήμα IV. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΩΝΑΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ .Ας μην βγάζουμε βεβιασμένα συμπεράσματα γνωρίζοντας μόνο τα μισά.  *

----------


## lepouras

να ξέρεις κάτι ακομα. τα δημοσιεύματα (κοινός οι δημοσιογραφεί)παίρνουν  πληροφορίες σύμφωνα με κονε και συνεννοήσεις.(και σε αυτό πίστεψέ με πάλι)
και βγαίνει πάρα έξω όπως γράφτηκε η δικογραφία και καμιά φορά βάζουν κι λίγη σάλτσα(σασπενσ αίμα φλέμα κλπ) παραπάνω. χωρίς έρευνες και στοιχεία.
υπάρχει μεγάλη βρώμα από πίσω άστο σου λέωωωωωωωω

----------

A--15 (03-08-13)

----------


## giwrgosss

πω πω .... τζι ες εμ ιντερσεπτορ  :Tongue2:

----------


## antonis_p

> « ….Στην υπόθεση εμπλέκεται ένας 75χρονος Γερμανός, ο οποίος διέμενε σε ξενοδοχείο στην περιοχή Μαστιχάρι της Κω. *Ο  πρώην προϊστάμενος του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών της Γερμανίας και επικεφαλής στον τομέα αντικατασκοπείας συνελήφθη στη 01.00….»* 
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.   
> Και πάλι σας ζητώ συγνώμη αν παραφέρθηκα



Όταν τελείωσε ο ψυχρός πόλεμος, ο ηλικιωμένος Γερμανός (Ανατολικός ή Δυτικός; ) ήταν 50 ετών. Ήταν μία εποχή που ειδικά στη μία από τις δύο Γερμανίες όλος ο κόσμος είτε δούλευε στον τομέα (αντι)κατασκοπείας, είτε δούλευε επικουρικά για αυτόν. 
Και ανακαλύπτουμε κατάσκοπο στο πρόσωπο ενός ανθρώπου επειδή κάποτε δούλεψε εκεί! Δηλαδή όσοι εργάστηκαν στην ΕΥΠ θα είναι εφ' όρου ζωής κατάσκοποι;

Πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το συζητάμε σήμερα. έγινε η δίκη, οι πλευρές παρουσίασαν τις απόψεις τους και το θέμα έκλεισε.

Και η ιστορία συνεχίζεται, η γειτόνισσά μου ανησυχεί πως οι κεραίες μου γεμίζουν με ραδιενέργεια το χωράφι της .... (είναι αλήθεια)

----------


## lepouras

> η γειτόνισσά μου ανησυχεί πως οι κεραίες μου γεμίζουν με ραδιενέργεια το χωράφι της .... (είναι αλήθεια)



γιατί ? είδε τα ραπανάκια της να λάμπουν το βράδυ? :Lol: 
καλά μην νομίζεις εγώ μια κάθετη έβαλα και κόντεψε να γίνει πορεία διαμαρτυρίας γιατί νόμιζαν κάποιοι και επέμεναν ότι έβαλα κινητής :Confused1:  :Cursing: .

----------


## SRF

> Δεν προέβηκα σε προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Εντούτοις προτιμώ τον όρο που μου προσδίδεις ως Watson από το να είμαι ανεγκέφαλος κακεντρεχής . Επίσης ξέρω να σιωπώ και ειδικά Δημόσια ως μη γνώστης κάποιου θέματος. Αναρτάς ειρωνικά γελοιογραφήματα των οποίων προσδίδεις λογοτεχνική μορφή σχετικά με τον  χρόνου και τις συνθήκες κ.λ.π . την ημέρα του συμβάντος. Τώρα το πώς λέγεται αυτός που με γελοιότατο τρόπο  και πράξεις προσπαθεί να κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις  και να κάνει τους συνανθρώπους του να γελάσουν και να ευθυμήσουν , το αφήνω στην κρίση των μελών.  
>   Και γιατί από το να μου κάνεις μαθήματα με υποτιμητικούς  χαρακτηρισμούς δεν προβαίνεις σε ανάρτηση αυτής της *ΔΗΘΕΝ* πληροφόρησης. Κουραφέξαλα έχεις . Απλά είδες μια ανάρτηση τσαντίστηκες και κατέβασες ότι κατέβασες , αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και δεν έχεις το σθένος να γράψεις ότι , ναι ρε αδερφέ *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ* τσαντίστηκα,  αλλά είσαι τόσο ισχυρογνώμων που ακόμη και τώρα ισχυρίζεσαι ότι γνωρίζεις και ότι έχεις πληροφόρηση και χαρακτηρίζεις ως είρωνας συμφορμίτες σου. Α ξέχασα ότι ως μέγας ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ μπορείς και κρινεις και συσκευές εξ αποστάσεως για το τι ρόλο παίζουνε .ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο Watson



Αγαπητέ Watson! Σαφώς όταν έχεις παντελή άγνοια τόσο τεχνικών όσο και νομικών θεμάτων όπως είναι πασηφανέστατο από τα γραφόμενά σου, λογικά εξακολουθείς & να πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει το "έγκλημα" και θα βρεις ΕΣΥ τον εγκληματία! 
Αγαπητέ Watson... το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν έχεις ΠΟΤΕ δει πραγματικό "πράκτορα" στην ζωή σου!  Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις διαβάσει καμμιά ιστορία με την Μάτα Χάρι... και να πιστεύεις ότι όπου υπάρχει χορός υπάρχει και κατάσκοπος! 
Αγαπητέ Watson... εσύ & οι φίλοι σου οι ΣερΛΟΚ μας ούτε καν να διαχωρήσουν μηχανήματα δεν γνωρίζουν! Σε αντίθεση με τις "γνώσεις"¨σας υπάρχει το γεγονός ότι κάποιος είχε ΝΟΜΙΜΟ δικαίωμα να έχει & να χειρίζεται μηχανήματα... που εσείς θεωρείτε "κατασκοπευτικά" ! Αν πιστεύεις ότι επειδή είσαι ο Watson  εσύ, ή όποιος ΣέρΛΟΚ σου,  θα εφαρμόζεται η μη, τον νόμο κατά το δοκούν... τότε καλό είναι να κοιτάξεις στον καθρέπτη σου μιά φορά για να αναγνωρίσεις τον μεγαλύτερο εγκληματία που θα δεις στην ζωή σου! Αν παραβαίνεις τον νόμο για να συλλάβεις έναν καθ' υποψίαν παραβάτη του είσαι τελικά δις χειρότερος αυτού! 
Και ναι, αγαπητέ Watson, τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω και να μπορώ να κρίνω το τι εστί ασυρματική συσκευή, αν αυτή έχει χρήση νόμιμη, ή μη, αν δικαιολογείται από τις άδειες που έχει κάποιος, και επίσης γνωρίζω το τι εστί όντως πράκτορας!!! Επίσης τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω ότι όταν είναι εν γνώση σου κάποιος επαγγελματίας σε έναν τέτοιο κλάδο... και έρχεται στην χώρα σου... για διακοπές (ή ότι άλλο κατ' εσέ) έχεις δυνατότητα να τον χειριστείς με διάφορους τρόπους ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ, και όχι να οργανώσεις την πιό ανοργάνωτη και γελοιοδέστατη επιχείρηση στα χρονικά τέτοιων θεμάτων τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη! Παλάιότερα υπήρξαν "δάσκαλοι" που βρέθηκαν μέσα στο ποτάμι της Ξάνθης... να "τιτιβίζουν" αλλά ποτέ δεν άκουσες τι έγινε με αυτούς! Βέβαια ίσως απλά ήταν πιό σοβαροί τελικά οι "κυνηγοί πουλιών" τότε!!! Άλλοι ήταν ελεγκτές εισιτηρίων τρένων... και κατεβάζαν διακριτικά "κόσμο" και εν κινηση, όταν τον εντοπίζαν! Εδώ τον αφήναν να πάει όπου ήθελε... και οργανώσαν την επιχείρηση "καταιγίδα της... Κω" για να πιάσουν τον "007" τους ?  Αλλά έστω ότι ήταν ο 007 ! Και έστω ότι μνε την επιχείρησή τους τον κατέλαβαν επι το κατασκοπευτικόν του έργον!  Έστω δηλαδή ότι έχεις δίκιο... 
Αλήθεια ΔΕΝ είναι ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ, & ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ για εμάς ως κράτος να έχουμε όπως λες μιά τέτοια επιτυχία και μερικές ημέρες αν όχι ώρες μετά να τον αθωώνουμε παμψηφεί... αφήνωντάς τον φύγει ελεύθερος βαρών και ως λευκή περιστερά? Αυτό και μόνο δεν μας κάνει τον περίγελο διεθνώς επί τέτοιων θεμάτων, αφού και ο επόμενος αύριο θα λέει "άντε και με έπιασαν, το πολύ πολύ να με ταίσουν κιόλας δωρεάν ένα γεύμα πριν φύγω ελεύθερος και καθαρός" ? Αν είμαστε τόσο υπόδουλοι ώστε να πιάνουμε "πράκτορες' και να τους αφήνουμε γιατί τρέμουμε ΤΙ αλήθεια, τους ξένους αφέντες μας μήπως (?), τότε αυτό και μόνο δεν είναι δις πιό ονειδέστερον και αθλιέστερον τελικώς? 
Το πόσο σπουδαίος πράκτωρ ήταν είναι εμφανέστατο! Και το πόσο γελίοι ήταν οι "διώκτες" του επίσης!          
Το πως & αν γνωρίζει κάποιος το τι και το γιατί... απλά δεν θα στα αναφέρει ποτέ σε ένα φόρουμ... Άλλωστε ως ο περισπούδαστος Watson, θα έπρεπε να το γνωρίζεις ήδη χωρίς να σου πω εγώ τίποτα!!! Τουλάχιστον οι Serlok που γνωρίζω εγώ ξέρουν τα πάντα πριν από εσένα για εσένα!!!  Α... και οι πράκτορες πιά, δεν πάνε κάπου ως διεθνώς δηλωμένοι πλέον τμηματάρχες της Χ κατασκοπείας για να κάνουν μαγκιές των παιδικών τους χρόνων... και με τα πεπαλαιωμένα μέσα τους, με Μορς! Εκτός και αγαπητέ Watson εσύ ακόμα δεν έμαθες τίποτα πέραν των Μορς ως μέσο επικονωνείας! Κια είσαι ακόμα με τον νόμο του 1920 που χαρακτήριζε κατάσκοπον όποιον κατείχε έστω 1 κρύσταλλον ηλεκτρικής ταλαντώσεως!!!    

Ένα παράδειγμα παλαιότερης 'κοπής" ήταν... ένας τύπος μιάς διεθνούς ΜΚΟ ενός μεγάλου κράτους... που πήγαινε πάντα τυχαία παρέα με κάτι αθώες αποστολές είτε εκκλησιαστικές είτε ιατρικής βοήθειας... είτε ... (?) ! Και τα απλούστερα μηχανήματα που είχε, εμφανιστήκαν στο διεθνές εμπόριο (και μειωμένα σε δυνατότητες) 2.5 έτη αργότερα!!! Απλά όταν & αν χαλούσαν πεταγόταν αεροπορικώς αυθημερόν όπου του έλεγαν... καθόταν από πάνω καθ' όλη την διάρκεια επισκευής τους, με τα σχέδια που έφερνε μαζί του ο ίδιος... και αν χρειαζόταν ανταλλακτικά, αυτά έφταναν σε λιγότερο από 12 ώρες τελωνειακά αδήλωτα (C.D) υπηρεσιακά, ότι και να ήταν!  
Το μόνο που δεν θα σου έκανε εντύπωση σε αυτόν, ήταν τα όποια μηχανήματα είχε! Α! Και δεν είχε άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη! Απλά "χειριστής" ως εθελοντής ήταν δηλωμένος!!!

----------


## antonis_p

Συνελήφθη Γερμανός κατάσκοπος των Τούρκων στη Χίο!

http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/item/συνελήφθη-γερμανός-κατάσκοπος-των-τούρκων-στη-χίο?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

(Μούφα θα είναι η είδηση, δεν ήταν Ραδιοερασιτέχνης και δεν βρέθηκε κάποιο 706 με ματσακόνι στις αποσκευές του)

----------


## ironda19

> Αγαπητέ Watson... το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν έχεις ΠΟΤΕ δει πραγματικό "πράκτορα" στην ζωή σου! …….   
>   Και ναι, αγαπητέ Watson, τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω και να μπορώ να κρίνω το τι εστί ασυρματική συσκευή, …………………….. 
> 
>   Παλάιότερα υπήρξαν "δάσκαλοι" που βρέθηκαν μέσα στο ποτάμι της Ξάνθης... να "τιτιβίζουν" αλλά ποτέ δεν άκουσες τι έγινε με αυτούς! Βέβαια ίσως απλά ήταν πιό σοβαροί τελικά οι "κυνηγοί πουλιών" τότε!!! Άλλοι ήταν ελεγκτές εισιτηρίων τρένων... και κατεβάζαν διακριτικά "κόσμο" και εν κινηση, όταν τον εντοπίζαν! 
> 
>   Τουλάχιστον οι Serlok που γνωρίζω εγώ ξέρουν τα πάντα πριν από εσένα για εσένα!!!



   Ύστερα  ήρθαν οι μέλισσες. 
Φίλε μου ΚΑΡΑΜΗΤΡΟ κόψε κάτι .Πες μας τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις .Ή  ρώτα τα κολλητήρια σου τα πρακτόρια να βρουν και για εμάς λίγο  μπας και ακούσουμε το ΤΙΤΙΒΙΣΜΑ στο ποταμό της Ξάνθης . Με προσοχή όμως , να μην μας πάρουν χαμπάρι οι « κυνηγοί πουλιών».   Γιατί από τα παραπάνω φαίνεται να την έχεις ακούσει για τα καλά.   :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 





> Ένα παράδειγμα παλαιότερης 'κοπής" ήταν... ένας τύπος μιάς διεθνούς ΜΚΟ ενός μεγάλου κράτους... που πήγαινε πάντα τυχαία παρέα με κάτι αθώες αποστολές είτε εκκλησιαστικές είτε ιατρικής βοήθειας... είτε ... (?) ! Και τα απλούστερα μηχανήματα που είχε, εμφανιστήκαν στο διεθνές εμπόριο (και μειωμένα σε δυνατότητες) 2.5 έτη αργότερα!!! Απλά όταν & αν χαλούσαν πεταγόταν αεροπορικώς αυθημερόν όπου του έλεγαν... καθόταν από πάνω καθ' όλη την διάρκεια επισκευής τους, με τα σχέδια που έφερνε μαζί του ο ίδιος... και αν χρειαζόταν ανταλλακτικά, αυτά έφταναν σε λιγότερο από 12 ώρες τελωνειακά αδήλωτα (C.D) υπηρεσιακά, ότι και να ήταν! 
>  Το μόνο που δεν θα σου έκανε εντύπωση σε αυτόν, ήταν τα όποια μηχανήματα είχε! Α! Και δεν είχε άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη! Απλά "χειριστής" ως εθελοντής ήταν δηλωμένος!!!



  Το τελευταίο με τον υπερκατάσκοπο των 2 ηπείρων της ΜΚΟ σε ποιο κινηματογράφο το είδες?  βγαίνει και σε 3d έκδοση ? Κρίμα να μην σε γνωρίζω μπαγάσα έχεις πολύ γέλιο.


  Επειδή βλέπω ότι από αλλού ξεκινήσαμε ….και αλλού ….μας πάει……… προτείνω να το σταματήσουμε εδώ .  Ας κρατήσει ο καθένας τις απόψεις ,για τον εαυτό του και τέλος . Εύχομαι ειλικρινά πέρα από τα παραπάνω αν μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία σε κάποιο θέμα να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω ,για να σου αποδείξω η παρούσα κατάσταση όπως διαμορφώθηκε  ήταν απλώς μια διαφωνία  μου για τον τρόπο που παρουσίασες τα παραπάνω  και τίποτε παραπέρα .

----------


## ironda19

> Συνελήφθη Γερμανός κατάσκοπος των Τούρκων στη Χίο!
> 
> http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/item/συνελήφθη-γερμανός-κατάσκοπος-των-τούρκων-στη-χίο?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> (Μούφα θα είναι η είδηση, δεν ήταν Ραδιοερασιτέχνης και δεν βρέθηκε κάποιο 706 με ματσακόνι στις αποσκευές του)



  ΜΟΥΦΑΡΑ είναι φίλε μου Αντώνη και αυτό .
  Και όπως θα έλεγε ο φίλος srf  .Πραγματικά ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ του Ελληνικού κράτους και ιδιαιτέρως των αρχών…… ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!! 
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! 
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! 

ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ, ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ & ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ!!!

  Κατά τη σύλληψή του, μάλιστα, είχε δυο φωτογραφικές μηχανές και κάρτες αποθήκευσης με φωτογραφίες από στρατόπεδα της Χίου. Τι έκανε ο άνθρωπος φωτογράφιζε στρατόπεδα γιατί μέσα είχαν πεύκα κυπαρίσσια και φωτογράφιζε τα κουκουνάρια  ………….  εκείνο το σκοτεινό, υγρό, και φεγγαρόλειπο βράδυ... που κουρνιάζαν και οι κουκουβάγιες με τον τρομακτικό ήχο του Γερμανικού κατασκοπευτικού χειριστηρίου του κλικ της φωτογραφικής μηχανής κατά srt . 



  Επιπλέον, από την έρευνα σε προσωπικό του ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό ( e - mail ), προέκυψε ότι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχε αποστείλει ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα, σε άγνωστο μέχρι στιγμής αποδέκτη, το οποίο περιείχε στοιχεία για ελληνικά πολεμικά πλοία και στρατιωτικά οχήματα, που βρίσκονται στη Χίο ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! 
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! 

  Τι έκανε έστελνε πληροφορίες για τα Ελληνικά πολεμικά πλοία γιατί του άρεσαν τα χρώματα των πλοίων 
και τα πέρασε για τράτες 

  ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! 

Πραγματικά ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ του Ελληνικού κράτους και ιδιαιτέρως των αρχών…… ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!!

ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ, ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ & ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ!!!

----------


## electron

Και πως ξέρουμε αν και η τελευταία είδηση είναι μούφα;;; Μήπως θα πρέπει να είμαστε λιγότερο <<υπεράνω>> για οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει σ αυτόν το τόπο; Έχουν βαλθεί άπαντες, εντός και εκτός της χώρας για να μας ξεπαστρέψουν. Την είδηση είδα να παίζει και ΕΔΩ

----------


## manosmanos

ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ....................................ΤΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΠΕΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ.......  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ...........................................  .........

----------


## antonis_p

> Πραγματικά ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ του Ελληνικού κράτους και ιδιαιτέρως των αρχών…… ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!! 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! 
> 
> ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ, ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ & ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ!!!
> 
> Πραγματικά ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ του Ελληνικού κράτους και ιδιαιτέρως των αρχών…… ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!!
> 
> ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ, ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ & ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ!!!



Ποια είναι η ξεφτίλα; Που υπήρχε κατάσκοπος στη χώρα; Οι κατάσκοποι, όπως και οι μύγες, είναι δεδομένοι. Πάντα θα κυκλοφορούν στις χώρες που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να υποκλαπούν πληροφορίες. Και η υποχρέωση κάθε χώρας είναι να μετριάσει τις δραστηριότητές τους και να εξασφαλίσει την ελάχιστη διαρροή πληροφοριών.

Φυσικά αυτό δεν επιτυγχάνεται με το να συλληφθεί ο κάθε νταληκιέρης που έχει CB στο όχημά του ή ο κάθε ραδιοερασιτέχνης που κάνει διακοπές στη χώρα και παράλληλα ασχολείται με το χόμπυ του.

----------


## ironda19

> ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ....................................ΤΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΠΕΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ.......  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ...........................................  .........



   Ε και τι σημαίνει αυτό ? Ότι είναι κατάσκοπος? Φωτογράφος είναι ο άνθρωπος . 
Έστελνε και email προς την Τουρκία? Ε και .Μάλλον είναι και τεχνικός Η/Υ και δικτύων και τα δοκίμαζε .
Φωτογράφιζε και πλοία το Π.Ν. .Έλα μωρέ τώρα πρέπει να είναι και ψαράς και τα είδε για τράτες  .
Και συ ρε Μάνο αμέσως να τον παρεξηγήσεις τον άνθρωπο .Το μυαλό σου σε κατασκοπεία και συνομωσίες και ιστορίες

----------


## kanenas

..................εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mjc-iEGKKw

----------


## lepouras

> Ε και τι σημαίνει αυτό ? Ότι είναι κατάσκοπος? Φωτογράφος είναι ο άνθρωπος . 
> Έστελνε και email προς την Τουρκία? Ε και .Μάλλον είναι και τεχνικός Η/Υ και δικτύων και τα δοκίμαζε .
> Φωτογράφιζε και πλοία το Π.Ν. .Έλα μωρέ τώρα πρέπει να είναι και ψαράς και τα είδε για τράτες  .
> Και συ ρε Μάνο αμέσως να τον παρεξηγήσεις τον άνθρωπο .Το μυαλό σου σε κατασκοπεία και συνομωσίες και ιστορίες



ορέ Βαγγέλη συνεχίζεις και επιμένεις και κάνεις κουλτούρα και δεν καταλαβαίνεις. λοιπόν για να σου δείξω πόσο κατάσκοπος είμαι απλά μόνο με το googlemap  που στο έχει και τσάμπα να σε ξεναγήσω στο στρατόπεδο που έκανα φαντάρος . δεν καταλαβαίνετε και χτυπιέστε άντε και νομίζετε ότι κατάσκοποι είναι μαλάκες με μια φωτογραφική που κάθονται σαν πολύ μεγάλοι μαλάκες έξω από ένα στρατόπεδο και φωτογραφίζουν. και το κάνει αυτό 2-3 χρόνια  και τώρα τον κατάλαβαν. πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε αλλά μην φωνάζετε πολύ και μας ξυπνήσετε.
https://maps.google.gr/maps?hl=el&ll...09495&t=h&z=17
υ.γ αν θέλεις να σου δείξω και το στρατόπεδο στην Δράμα στην Καβάλα και σε άλλα που υπηρέτησα.. όχι τίποτε άλλο μην σε κουράζω και παιδευτείς να κατασκοπεύσεις σε πια σκοπιά κοιμόμουνα.
υ.γ2 κανε και ζουμ έχει καλή ανάλυση.
υ.γ3 έχει και φωτογραφίες ποσταρισμενες από μέσα για να δεις και καλύτερα χαχαχαχα χααααααααααχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ironda19

> ορέ Βαγγέλη συνεχίζεις και επιμένεις και κάνεις κουλτούρα και δεν καταλαβαίνεις. λοιπόν για να σου δείξω πόσο κατάσκοπος είμαι απλά μόνο με το googlemap  που στο έχει και τσάμπα να σε ξεναγήσω στο στρατόπεδο που έκανα φαντάρος . δεν καταλαβαίνετε και χτυπιέστε άντε και νομίζετε ότι κατάσκοποι είναι μαλάκες με μια φωτογραφική που κάθονται σαν πολύ μεγάλοι μαλάκες έξω από ένα στρατόπεδο και φωτογραφίζουν. και το κάνει αυτό 2-3 χρόνια  και τώρα τον κατάλαβαν. πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε αλλά μην φωνάζετε πολύ και μας ξυπνήσετε.
> https://maps.google.gr/maps?hl=el&ll...09495&t=h&z=17
> υ.γ αν θέλεις να σου δείξω και το στρατόπεδο στην Δράμα στην Καβάλα και σε άλλα που υπηρέτησα.. όχι τίποτε άλλο μην σε κουράζω και παιδευτείς να κατασκοπεύσεις σε πια σκοπιά κοιμόμουνα.
> υ.γ2 κανε και ζουμ έχει καλή ανάλυση.
> υ.γ3 έχει και φωτογραφίες ποσταρισμενες από μέσα για να δεις και καλύτερα χαχαχαχα χααααααααααχαχαχαχαχαχα



   Τι έδειξες με το googlemap  5, 10 κτίρια ? Δηλαδή αν τράβαγες φωτο ένα στρατόπεδο μιας άλλης χώρας θα σου δίναν και κορνίζα για να το κορνιζάρεις?  Πολύ υπεράνω είστε όλοι 






> όχι τίποτε άλλο μην σε κουράζω και παιδευτείς να κατασκοπεύσεις σε πια σκοπιά κοιμόμουνα...........Πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε αλλά μην φωνάζετε πολύ και μας ξυπνήσετε.



  Κοιμόσουν όρθιος ........στη σκοπιά ? Καλά δεν σας ξυπνάμε συνεχίστε ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΤΕ αλλά όταν κοιμάστε ελπίζω να τα βγάζετε ........ (τα τσαρούχια εννοώ) 




    .

----------


## lepouras

Όχι όρε Βαγγέλη σου έδειξα ότι αυτοί οι τρομεροί και φοβεροί ΕΥΠιτζηδες και διοικηταδες που ανακαλύπτουν τους κατασκόπους έξω από τα στρατόπεδα θα έπρεπε να έχουν κινήσει διαδικασίες να μην φαίνονται στο googlemap τα στρατόπεδα και όλα αυτά που κυνηγάνε τους άλλους να μην φωτογραφίζουν. και προφανώς δεν έκανες λίγο ζουμ να δεις και τις αποθήκες πυρομαχικών τους όρχους και τα κανόνια. εκτος και αν δεν έχεις πάει φαντάρος και δεν ξέρεις να τα ξεχωρίζεις.

----------


## giwrgosss

εγω παντς που ημουν στο Λυτοχωρο 7 μνες απ την συνολική θητεία μου τς αποθήκες πυρομαχικών δεν βλέπω να τ εμφανίζει το γοογλεμαπς ... η εγω δεν μπορω να τς καταλάβω ... εχουν περασει 9 χρόνια .... εμφανίζονται σαν πράσινο ...δεν ειναι σκεπασμένες απο πανω και ποτε δεν ηταν .... 9 'σπιτακια' περιφραγμενα στο ιδιο το στρατόπεδο και σκοπετο υπερυψωμένο στην μεση , παρ αυτα μπορώ με τους μηνες που έφαγα εκει αν παω να κανω βόλτα σε ολο το στρατοπεδο οτι ωρα θελω αν και περάσαν τόσα χρόνια γνωρίζοντας ολους τους τομεις και καβαντζες του στρατοπεδου και αυτα  το γοογλε δεν τα δείχνει αυτο ειναι το μυστικο σε ολους οσους πήγαμε φαντάροι οπουδήποτε και ας μας έπαιρνε και κάνας υπνάκος , σιγα δεν εχουμε και πολεμο ...οσοι πήγαμε ομ[[ πιστεύω οτι απ τους 5 οι 3εις θα ανταποκριθούν σε περίπτωση πολέμου .... και αυτο τα λεει ολα ...

----------


## Dragonborn

> ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ... ΤΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΠΕΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ...  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ...



Μην παίρνετε τίποτα τοις μετρητοίς, μέχρι να το διασταυρώσετε. Αν και η ιστορία της Χίου μου φαίνεται πιο σοβαρή από τις ανοησίες με τον Baldur DJ6SI στην Κώ, μην βασίζεστε αποκλειστικά στις ανακοινώσεις των "Αρχών".

----------

SRF (05-08-13)

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Εάν πράγματι ηταν κατάσκοπος, δεν θα τον συνελάμβαναν με πανηγυρικό τρόπο ουτε θα το μαθαίναμε!
Εναν κατασκοπο  τον χειρίζονται κατασκοποι!
Κατα πάσα πιθανοτητα αυτος ο ανθρωπος ενοχλησε τους ντόπιους με την συμπεριφορά του, ξερετε, στα νησιά μας και δή στα ακριτικά, ειναι λιγακι παραξενοι οι ντόπιοι.
Θέλουν να μεινεις ενα λογικο γι αυτους διαστημα, να ξοδεψεις πολλα αλλά, να μην ρωτάς ουτε να φωτογραφίζεις πολλά!
Οι ανθρωποι των συνόρων, εχουν πολλα μυστικά, και περίεργες δραστηριοτητες.
Πάντως ειναι ενα καλο θέμα για να ξεχνά ο κόσμος τα προβλήματά του.
Ο "πατριωτισμός οι κατασκοποι και οι προδότες" ηταν πάντα ενα καλό θεμα αποπροσανατολοσμού της κ.γ. απο τα πραγματικά της αδιέξοδα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> εγω παντς που ημουν στο Λυτοχωρο 7 μνες απ την συνολική θητεία μου τς αποθήκες πυρομαχικών δεν βλέπω να τ εμφανίζει το γοογλεμαπς ...



Στο Google Earth το πλακίδιο (tile) που καλύπτει από την μέση της Λεπτοκαρυάς μέχρι την Παραλία Γρίτσας είναι παλαιό και σε χαμηλή ανάλυση. Αρχικά έτσι ήταν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Ελλάδος και σταδιακά αντικαθίσταται από φωτογραφίες σε υψηλή ανάλυση. Αντίθετα θα δεις ότι, για παράδειγμα, το πολύ πιο ευαίσθητο Κουφόβουνο είναι σε καλή ανάλυση, το ίδιο και οι γέφυρες του Άρδα στα Μαράσια.

----------


## SRF

> Ύστερα  ήρθαν οι μέλισσες. 
> Φίλε μου ΚΑΡΑΜΗΤΡΟ κόψε κάτι .Πες μας τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις .Ή  ρώτα τα κολλητήρια σου τα πρακτόρια να βρουν και για εμάς λίγο  μπας και ακούσουμε *το ΤΙΤΙΒΙΣΜΑ στο ποταμό της Ξάνθης* . Με προσοχή όμως , να μην μας πάρουν χαμπάρι οι « κυνηγοί πουλιών».   Γιατί από τα παραπάνω φαίνεται να την έχεις ακούσει για τα καλά.  
> 
> 
> *Το τελευταίο με τον υπερκατάσκοπο των 2 ηπείρων της ΜΚΟ σε ποιο κινηματογράφο το είδες?*  βγαίνει και σε 3d έκδοση ? Κρίμα να μην σε γνωρίζω μπαγάσα έχεις πολύ γέλιο.
> 
> 
>   Επειδή βλέπω ότι από αλλού ξεκινήσαμε ….και αλλού ….μας πάει……… προτείνω να το σταματήσουμε εδώ .  Ας κρατήσει ο καθένας τις απόψεις ,για τον εαυτό του και τέλος . Εύχομαι ειλικρινά πέρα από τα παραπάνω αν μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία σε κάποιο θέμα να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω ,για να σου αποδείξω η παρούσα κατάσταση όπως διαμορφώθηκε  ήταν απλώς μια διαφωνία  μου για τον τρόπο που παρουσίασες τα παραπάνω  και τίποτε παραπέρα .



Αγαπητέ Watson... παρ' ότι δηλώνεις "γνώστης των 5/6" τα οποία ακόμα αναμένουμε να μας παρουσιάσεις ως πειστήρια του ότι σφάλαμε, δεν έχεις & ιδέα για το τι έχει συμβεί εκεί, στην Ξάνθη, προ 30ετίας ++, ως είναι φανερό... πράγμα που αυτοδικαίως σε καθιστά από παραπαίδι ερευνητή σε ΚαραΚΙΤΣΟ σεκιούριτη! Ίσως όταν τελειώσεις & το δημοτικό κάποτε... και μπεις στην εφηβεία να ξεπεράσεις το σύνδρομο "χελωνονιντζάκια" που κατατροπώνουν τους πάντες και τα πάντα γύρω τους! Αν και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν θα ακολουθήσεις το μονοπάτι του μαγικού Χάρυ Πότερ λόγο προδιάθεσης! Ναι υπάρχουν και πραγματικές καταστάσεις που ίσως στην μεταγενέστερη ενήλικη ζωή σου γνωρίσεις και εσύ... που για τα νήπια θα μοιάζουν ως κινηματογραφικές προβολές όταν τους τα λες! Και που να σου περιέγραφα ένα κτίριο στην Βασ Σοφίας σχεδόν απέναντι από το Πολεμικό μουσείο που αν έμπαινες κάποτε (που το αποκλείω με όσα γράφεις) θα νόμιζες ότι είσαι σε 3D διακτίνηση και όχι  σε κινηματογράφο απλά! Δεν πειράζει, ψάχνε εσύ τους πράκτορές σου σαν σε φίλμ ρετρό που πέφτουν και με αλεξίπτωτο τα βράδυα για να στήσουν ένα πομπό με χειριστήριο και ακουστικά... για να δώσουν τις συντεταγμένες του Club Pierro, στην απέναντι εχθρική όχθη...  :Biggrin:  
Μήπως τελικά πιάστηκαν "Κώτσοι" οι απέναντι που έχουν σηκώσει 3 δορυφόρους μέχρι σήμερα με στρατιωτικές δυνατότητες εντός τους? Ή θα μας πείς & ότι τελικά ο πράκτωρ σου επιχειρούσε μέσω αυτών ή ακόμα & με EME!!! 
Αλήθεια εκεί στην... ΆρταΚω έχετε λέσχες που μαζευόσαστε όλοι οι αστυνόμοι Σαϊνηδες και μελετάτε επί χάρτου την αντικατασκοπευτική πρακτική σας με παρακολούθηση ασπρόμαυρων ταινιών του Χόλλυγουντ? Κανένας με βασική γνώση ηλεκτρονικών και ψηφιακών μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει να σας πει έστω ότι ο κόσμος μας άλλαξε μετά την πτώση του τείχους, ραγδαία? Ναι... ότι δεν φτάνεις... το αναγάγεις σε κινηματογραφικό έργο!  Α, ρε 'αλεπούδες' που έχουμε ως γνώστες... "προστάτες" μας! 
 Άντε μετά με τέτοιους 'φωστήρες' ως κράτος, να σταματήσεις έστω & μιά βάρκα με 5 πακιστανούς μεσα!!!    






> ΜΟΥΦΑΡΑ είναι φίλε μου Αντώνη και αυτό .
>   Και όπως θα έλεγε ο φίλος srf  .Πραγματικά ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ του Ελληνικού κράτους και ιδιαιτέρως των αρχών…… ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!! 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! 
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! 
> 
> ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ, ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ & ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ!!!
> 
>   Κατά τη σύλληψή του, μάλιστα, είχε δυο φωτογραφικές μηχανές και κάρτες αποθήκευσης με φωτογραφίες από στρατόπεδα της Χίου. Τι έκανε ο άνθρωπος φωτογράφιζε στρατόπεδα γιατί μέσα είχαν πεύκα κυπαρίσσια και φωτογράφιζε τα κουκουνάρια  ………….  εκείνο το σκοτεινό, υγρό, και φεγγαρόλειπο βράδυ... που κουρνιάζαν και οι κουκουβάγιες με τον τρομακτικό ήχο του Γερμανικού κατασκοπευτικού χειριστηρίου του κλικ της φωτογραφικής μηχανής κατά srt . 
> 
> ...



Και βέβαια Watson μας, στο μικρόκοσμό σου όλα τα κάνεις αχταρμά! Και είναι μετά ίδια τα δύο αυτά! Μήπως να εξέταζες σοβαρά το να πας σε οφθαλμίατρο, αφού το άσπρο και το μαύρο εσύ τα βλέπεις και τα κρίνεις ίδια, ως γκρι? Αν ΔΕΝ το κατάλαβες εγώ έχω μιλήσει για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, και την αντιμετώπισή της από τους συναδέλφους σου της υπηρεσίας σας "ΠΟΥΤ ΔΕ ΚΟΤ ΝΤΑΟΥΝ"! Αυτό στην Χίο... είναι ΑΛΛΗ περίπτωση... και αν γνώριζες έστω ελάχιστα κάποια πράγματα θα γνώριζες & ότι κάθε επεισόδιο αντιμετωπίζεται ως αυτόνομη περίπτωση από συγκεκριμένο κλιμάκιο... Αν από αυτό προκύψει δίκτυο... αναλαμβάνει άλλο κλιμάκιο συντονιστή! Τώρα αν το βαλιτσάκι όπως το αποκαλούν τα μέσα έχει χρήση μόνο για τίποτα νονούς και παρατρεχάμενους αντί για την πραγματική χρήση που αγοραστήκαν και ήταν ακριβώς αυτή... δεν το κρίνεις ως είναι φανερό! Απλά για εσένα κεραία, χειριστήριο και Μορς αυτομάτως δεικνύουν ότι τα... "ΣΠΑΕΙ'!!! Μήπως επίσης να σημειώσουμε ότι αυτόν στην Χίο, τον πάνε ΜΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑΣ? Τον περσυνό... ΤΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΕΣΥ? ΤΗΛΕΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ?  :Biggrin:  
Κια τέλος αγαπητέ Watson μάθε να σέβεσαι τις αποφάσεις των Δικαστηρίων! Ο περσυνός ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΛΗΦΘΕΙΣ ως σήμερα... ΑΘΩΩΘΗΚΕ? Ακόμα ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ ΤΗΛΕΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ" ? Κατηγορία περί "ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑΣ" δεν του αποδόθηκε ΠΟΤΕ ή κάνω λάθος? Οπότε το να έρχεσαι εσύ εδώ ή αλλού ΕΝΑ ΕΤΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ να τον αποκαλείς αυθαιρέτως & δημοσίως ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟ και ότι γνωρίζεις κιόλας και τα κρυφά 5/6 της υποθέσεως αυτής... από τα όποία όσα γωνρίζεις ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ προκύπτει δεδομένα ότι ήταν κατάσκοπος, και βάση όσων ισχυρίζεσαι ή δικαιοσύνη έπεσε σε οικτρά ΠΛΑΝΗΝ αθωώνοντάς τον, σε καθιστά αυτομάτως δύο πιθανά πράγματα! Ή ΚΟΙΝΟ ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΗ, ή ΣΥΝΕΝΟΧΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΗ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ από τις δικαστικές αρχές που οδήγησαν στην απελευθέρωση αυτού!  
Διάλεξε ελεύθερα... Watson!!!

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ο περσυνός ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΛΗΦΘΕΙΣ ως σήμερα... ΑΘΩΩΘΗΚΕ? Ακόμα ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ ΤΗΛΕΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ" ? Κατηγορία περί "ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑΣ" δεν του αποδόθηκε ΠΟΤΕ ή κάνω λάθος? Οπότε το να έρχεσαι εσύ εδώ ή αλλού ΕΝΑ ΕΤΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ να τον αποκαλείς αυθαιρέτως & δημοσίως ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟ και ότι γνωρίζεις κιόλας και τα κρυφά 5/6 της υποθέσεως αυτής...



Αρκετοί παράγοντες και θεματοφύλακες του ραδιοερασιτεχνικού χώρου φρόντισαν να κυκλοφορήσουν αρκετή λάσπη για το θέμα της σύλληψης του Baldur στην Κώ, προφανώς για τα κρυφά 5/6. Ισχυρίζονταν ότι δήθεν στο PC του είχε πολλά επιληψιμα στοιχεία, δεν μας λένε όμως τι. Αφήνουν να πλανάται μια ιστορία όπως την φαντάζεται ο καθένας, ότι είχε από στρατιωτικά μυστικά μέχρι video με αγοράκια.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αρκετοί παράγοντες και θεματοφύλακες του ραδιοερασιτεχνικού χώρου φρόντισαν να κυκλοφορήσουν αρκετή λάσπη για το θέμα της σύλληψης του Baldur στην Κώ, προφανώς για τα κρυφά 5/6. Ισχυρίζονταν ότι δήθεν στο PC του είχε πολλά *επιλήψιμα στοιχεία*, δεν μας λένε όμως τι.




CW skimmer;

----------


## ironda19

> #1……Επίσης ο εκεί ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΟΜΟΙ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ΠΑΡ' ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ Ε.Ε. ? Και αυτός ο εισαγγελέας ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ? Ακόμα ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΑΙΡΕΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΡΑΣ?.....







> #21…..Συγγνώμη Κύριοι... αλλά ευθέως είστε παντελώς ανίδεοι με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό……..Πόσοι εξ' υμών είστε αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες? Είμαι βέβαιος, ΟΥΔΕΙΣ!....................... 
> #23……Τελικά μερικοί μου φαίνεται ότι ξέρετε αποκλειστικά τους "νόμους" του Ε ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!!! Ε, ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΙΣΧΥΩΝΤΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ ΕΠ΄ΑΥΤΟΥ? 
> #41…..Αγαπητέ ζαμπονοράδιε (γιατί για άλλη ερμηνεία δεν σε "κόβω" να δύνασαι)
> #43….Επέτρεψέ μου ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ πολύ καλά τι εστί περιοχή 'υψηλόύ κινδύνου' όπως την αποκαλείς...
> #54…..Παράδειγμα? Έχω ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ που με συνέλαβαν μιά ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ, ΜΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ, που την έδειχνα στον Εισαγγελέα, και αυτός μου έλεγε...
> #103………..πιθανών "εμπλοκών" που ίσως υπάρξουν κατά την σύλληψη του ΥΠΕΡΠΡΑΚΤΩΡ ΑΥΤΟΥ... χωρίς μάλιστα ΚΑΝ να παρίσταται στην επιχείρηση ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ και ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΙΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΙΑΣ ή του Α2 των τοπικών δυνάμεων Εθνοφυλακής, που θα έπρεπε σαφεστατα ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ (σε πράξεις κατασκοπείας εμπλεκονται άμεσα και ασκούν εκείνα τον ανακριτικό ρόλο, με επίβλεψη εισαγγελέως)!
> # 107 …..Τελικά το αίσχος συνεχίζεται... όταν περιμένουμε από κάθε watson & Σερ-ΛΟΚ να μας σώσει
> # 180 …..Αγαπητέ Watson! Σαφώς όταν έχεις παντελή άγνοια τόσο τεχνικών όσο και νομικών θεμάτων…….Τουλάχιστον οι Serlok που γνωρίζω εγώ ξέρουν τα πάντα…
> #196…….δεν έχεις & ιδέα για το τι έχει συμβεί εκεί, στην Ξάνθη, προ 30ετίας ++






*Φίλτατε ΚΑΡΑΜΗΤΡΟ  από τα ανωτέρω προκύπτει ότι γνωρίζεις τα ΠΑΝΤΑ .Κατά συνέπεια Ως ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ  δεν ανέχεσαι διαφορετική άποψη από την δική σου . Όστις τόλμησε δε και είχε αντίθετη άποψη,  στολίστηκε με κοσμητικά επίθετα όπως  ανίδεος , ζαμπονοράδιος κ.λ.π. κ.λ.π. 
Εάν εσύ επιθυμείς να μετατρέψεις τον χώρο που μας φιλοξενεί σε τσίρκο και να πρωταγωνιστείς με κόκκινη μύτη και κίτρινα μαλλιά εγώ δεν θα σε ακολουθήσω. Άλλωστε με ΄σενα τον καιρό μου χάνω,  καθώς νομίζω ότι προσπαθώ να μάθω σε χελώνα να πετάει και όχι μόνο να πετάει αλλά να πετάει με 3* *mach**και να κάνει και touch and go.*

*
Και κάτι τελευταίο μιας και μεταξύ των άλλων  γνωρίζεις και για αυτό το ΚΤΙΡΙΟ* 


*





 Αρχικό μήνυμα από SRF


 ……….Και που να σου περιέγραφα ένα κτίριο στην Βασ Σοφίας σχεδόν απέναντι από το Πολεμικό μουσείο που αν έμπαινες κάποτε (που το αποκλείω με όσα γράφεις)



*
*Για το παραπάνω να το περιγράψεις αμφιβάλλω . Είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι μπορείς να περιγράψεις τον κήπο πίσω από την βουλή και πως πηδάς από κλαδί σε κλαδί.?




και να μην ξεχάσω .
*   Και αν μία στο εκατομύριο γνώριζες κάτι από όλα αυτά που κοκορεύεσαι ότι γνωρίζεις και τα εκθέτεις δημόσια για αυτοπροβολή  τότε αυτόκαθίστασαι ή ΜΕΓΑΣ ΛΟΛΑΚΑΣ ή ΑΚΡΩΣ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΛΟΛΑΚΑΣ .ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕ

----------


## SRF

> *Φίλτατε ΚΑΡΑΜΗΤΡΟ  από τα ανωτέρω προκύπτει ότι γνωρίζεις τα ΠΑΝΤΑ .Κατά συνέπεια Ως ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ  δεν ανέχεσαι διαφορετική άποψη από την δική σου . Όστις τόλμησε δε και είχε αντίθετη άποψη,  στολίστηκε με κοσμητικά επίθετα όπως  ανίδεος , ζαμπονοράδιος κ.λ.π. κ.λ.π. 
> Εάν εσύ επιθυμείς να μετατρέψεις τον χώρο που μας φιλοξενεί σε τσίρκο και να πρωταγωνιστείς με κόκκινη μύτη και κίτρινα μαλλιά εγώ δεν θα σε ακολουθήσω. Άλλωστε με ΄σενα τον καιρό μου χάνω,  καθώς νομίζω ότι προσπαθώ να μάθω σε χελώνα να πετάει και όχι μόνο να πετάει αλλά να πετάει με 3* *mach**και να κάνει και touch and go.*
> 
> *
> Και κάτι τελευταίο μιας και μεταξύ των άλλων  γνωρίζεις και για αυτό το ΚΤΙΡΙΟ* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Για το παραπάνω να το περιγράψεις αμφιβάλλω . Είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι μπορείς να περιγράψεις τον κήπο πίσω από την βουλή και πως πηδάς από κλαδί σε κλαδί.?
> ...



Έχεις δίκιο... Μπροστά σου σαφώς & σου μοιάζω ως ο Παντογνώστης! Ενοχλητικό & το να μην βλέπεις τίποτα πέραν της θολής σκιάς σου, και να σου μιλάνε για φωτεινές εικονες! Λογικότατο *τυφλέ* μου Watson!!! 
Άσε τις εναλλακτικές επιλογής για εμένα... και αποφάσισε, αντί απλά να έπεσαι στην αντιπαράθεση, από τις δικές σου πρώτα, που αμφότερες είναι αδικήματα!!! 
Και αλήθεια γιατί τέτοια επιθυμία να με μάθεις να πετάω με 3 MACH και άλλα κόλπα που θα σου είναι και πάναπλα ως παιδικά παιχνίδια σου όπως σίγουρα & για όλα... τα "συγγενή" πτητικά, UFO? Όλους ίδιους με εσένα πρέπει να τους κάνεις? 
Πάντως πριν την επόμενη διαστρική πτήση σου ιπτάμενε πιανωαφήστρω εκπαιδευτή, πες μας & τα 5/6, γνωστά σε εσένα μόνο όπως έγραψες, πρώτα... που οδήγησαν και στο επιτυχέστατο "touch & go" του "κατασκόπου" σου Γερμανού ραδιοερασιτέχνη προ έτους, και μετά θα προσγειωθείς αναγκαστικά με full mach, Ικάριε ευεκνεύριστε Watson μας!!! Και αν μία στο εκατομμύριο ήξερες αυτά τα αίολα 5/6 και τον άφησες να αθωωθεί ως μη καν κατηγορούμενος κατάσκοπος, τότε εσύ τελικώς αυτοκαθίστασαι ο ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ (απόλυτος υπερθετικός) όσων λες ή θα πεις στην ζωή σου για άλλους! 
Μήπως είσαι Watson ο πράκτωρ 000 τελικά?

----------


## vasilllis

Τελικα μηπως δεν ειναι η απολυτη ξεφτιλα και ακολουθηθηκε η  νομιμη διαδικασια?
Αλλωστε αρμοδια δεν ειναι τα δικαστηρια να κρινουν αν και εφοσον παρεβηκαν νομοι???

*δεν εχω διαβασει κατι σχετικα,παρα μονο τις ανταλλαγες 'πυροβολισμων' εδω μεσα.Ποιο ειναι τελικα το σωστο και το λαθος??

----------


## ironda19

> Έχεις δίκιο... Μπροστά σου σαφώς & σου μοιάζω ως ο Παντογνώστης! Ενοχλητικό & το να μην βλέπεις τίποτα πέραν της θολής σκιάς σου, και να σου μιλάνε για φωτεινές εικονες! Λογικότατο *τυφλέ* μου Watson!!! 
> Άσε τις εναλλακτικές επιλογής για εμένα... και αποφάσισε, αντί απλά να έπεσαι στην αντιπαράθεση, από τις δικές σου πρώτα, που αμφότερες είναι αδικήματα!!! 
> Και αλήθεια γιατί τέτοια επιθυμία να με μάθεις να πετάω με 3 MACH και άλλα κόλπα που θα σου είναι και πάναπλα ως παιδικά παιχνίδια σου όπως σίγουρα & για όλα... τα "συγγενή" πτητικά, UFO? Όλους ίδιους με εσένα πρέπει να τους κάνεις? 
> Πάντως πριν την επόμενη διαστρική πτήση σου ιπτάμενε πιανωαφήστρω εκπαιδευτή, πες μας & τα 5/6, γνωστά σε εσένα μόνο όπως έγραψες, πρώτα... που οδήγησαν και στο επιτυχέστατο "touch & go" του "κατασκόπου" σου Γερμανού ραδιοερασιτέχνη προ έτους, και μετά θα προσγειωθείς αναγκαστικά με full mach, Ικάριε ευεκνεύριστε Watson μας!!! Και αν μία στο εκατομμύριο ήξερες αυτά τα αίολα 5/6 και τον άφησες να αθωωθεί ως μη καν κατηγορούμενος κατάσκοπος, τότε εσύ τελικώς αυτοκαθίστασαι ο ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ (απόλυτος υπερθετικός) όσων λες ή θα πεις στην ζωή σου για άλλους! 
> Μήπως είσαι Watson ο πράκτωρ 000 τελικά?



  Θα το επαναλάβω με κεφαλαία γιατί έχω μια αμυδρά εντύπωση και ελπίδα ότι ίσως το καταλάβεις 
*ΌΣΤΙΣ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΕ ΄ ΣΕΝΑ , ΣΤΟΛΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΚΟΣΜΗΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΙΔΕΟΣ , ΖΑΜΠΟΝΟΡΑΔΙΟΣ Κ.Λ.Π. Κ.Λ.Π. 
ΕΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΣΙΡΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗ ΜΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ.*  *Και διευκρινίζω .* 




> Και αλήθεια γιατί τέτοια επιθυμία να με μάθεις να πετάω με 3 MACH



 *Δ**εν είναι επιθυμία μου να πετάξεις με 3* *mach**εκτός αν αποτελεί το διακαή σου πόθο . Έγραψα ότι ....Άλλωστε με ΄σενα τον καιρό μου χάνω, καθώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι προσπαθώ να μάθω σε χελώνα να πετάει και όχι μόνο να πετάει αλλά να πετάει με 3 mach και να κάνει και touch and go.* 

*Τώρα ΑΝ εσύ εκτός του ότι μπορείς να πηδάς από δένδρο σε δένδρο θέλεις  να μάθεις να πετάς τότε είμαι διπλά χαμένος για τον χρόνο που έχασα να σου απαντώ .*

*Και μην γράψεις πάλι μια σελίδα γλαφυρές π@π@ρολογίες .Δεν διαβάζονται . Άλλαξε στυλ.

* *ΤΈΛΟΣ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ*

----------


## SRF

> Τελικα μηπως δεν ειναι η απολυτη ξεφτιλα και ακολουθηθηκε η  νομιμη διαδικασια?
> Αλλωστε αρμοδια δεν ειναι τα δικαστηρια να κρινουν αν και εφοσον παρεβηκαν νομοι???
> 
> *δεν εχω διαβασει κατι σχετικα,παρα μονο τις ανταλλαγες 'πυροβολισμων' εδω μεσα.Ποιο ειναι τελικα το σωστο και το λαθος??



Αν διαβάσεςι και τις παλαιότερες σχετικές αναρτήσεις & σχόλια... θα διαπιστώσεις ότι είτε έτσι είτε αλλοιώς ο τίτλος ισχύει καθ 'ολοκληρίαν! Αν ενώ δεν πρακτόρευε τον δέσαν "χειροπόδαρα" ως πράκτωρ αρχικά και επειδή μετά προ του δικαστηρίου αντιληφθήκαν την μεγαλοπρεπέστατη ΓΚΑΦΑ τους και τον δικάσαν για "παράνομο τηλεγραφείο" αδειούχο Ευρωπαίο πολίτη, απλά για να μην αναγκαστούν σε ένα επίσημο δημόσιο ευξετελιστικό 'συγγνώμη' ως θα όφειλαν. τότε σίγουρα ισχύει ή όχι? 
Αν από την άλλη όντως 'πρακτόρευε' και τον έπιασαν επ' αυτοφώρο... αλλά ενώ είχαν στοιχειοθετήσει την κατηγορία κατασκοπείας, αίφνης το πρωί τον οδηγήσαν σε εισαγγελέα με ΑΛΛΗ κατηγορία ΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΕΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΕΩΣ, απλά επειδή βρήκαν ραδιοερασιτεχνικό εξοπλισμό και αγνοήσαν την όποια ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΑΤΗ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΕ τους έδειξε, για να τον σύρουν σε δίκη έστω ώστε να "δικαιολογηθούν" για την επιχείρηση σύλληψης του, αντί να εκτεθούν ότι συγκαλύψαν για οιονδήποτε λόγο, ή & εντολή που έλαβαν ίσως, τότε ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ισχύει ή όχι ο τίτλος?  
Επί της ουσίας... η ΤΟΤΕ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ στην Κω... (και δεν αναφέρομαι στην φετινή της Χίου) όπως και να την εξετάσεις, ότι και να δεις, ανιχνεύσεις, εξετάσεις, ήταν ΟΝΕΙΔΟΣ & ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! Το να έρχεται κάθε Watson μετά 1 έτος να μας λέει για τα 5/6 του ή τα τρία δεύτερά του... απλά αίολα και ασαφέστατα μάλλον υπάγεται στην διαπίστωση του πόσο επιτυχής και διαχρονικά ακόμη, ήταν όντως ο αρχικός τίτλος!!!

----------


## SRF

> Θα το επαναλάβω με κεφαλαία γιατί έχω μια αμυδρά εντύπωση και ελπίδα ότι ίσως το καταλάβεις 
> *ΌΣΤΙΣ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΕ ΄ ΣΕΝΑ , ΣΤΟΛΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΚΟΣΜΗΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΙΔΕΟΣ , ΖΑΜΠΟΝΟΡΑΔΙΟΣ Κ.Λ.Π. Κ.Λ.Π. 
> ΕΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΣΙΡΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗ ΜΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ.*  *Και διευκρινίζω .* 
> 
> 
> *Δ**εν είναι επιθυμία μου να πετάξεις με 3* *mach**εκτός αν αποτελεί το διακαή σου πόθο . Έγραψα ότι ....Άλλωστε με ΄σενα τον καιρό μου χάνω, καθώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι προσπαθώ να μάθω σε χελώνα να πετάει και όχι μόνο να πετάει αλλά να πετάει με 3 mach και να κάνει και touch and go.* 
> 
> *Τώρα ΑΝ εσύ εκτός του ότι μπορείς να πηδάς από δένδρο σε δένδρο θέλεις  να μάθεις να πετάς τότε είμαι διπλά χαμένος για τον χρόνο που έχασα να σου απαντώ .*
> 
> ...



Έριξα μιά ματιά σε αναρτήσεις σου να δω τι μέρος του λόγου είσαι... τελικά! 
Εντάξει... ναι, σίγουρα ΕΣΥ δεν θα μπορούσες να διαχωρίσεις ποτέ τι είναι ασυρματική συσκευή ραδιερασιτέχνη, τι είναι κωδικοποιητής,΄και συσκευή διαχύσεως φάσματος... τι εστί άδεια κράτους ΕΕ ραδιοερασιτέχνη, τι δικαιούται ο κάτοχός της και που, αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Οπότε δικαιολογείσαι απόλυτα να θεωρείς ότι γνωρίζεις εξ επιφωτήσεως όποια 5/6 θέλεις! 

Εδώ δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις ένα κοινό datasheet υλικού ηλεκτρονικών για να δεις τι διαφορά έχει το suffix A από το χωρίς! Ή τι διαφορά έχει αν γράφει κάτι το λογότυπο του κατασκευαστή του! Καί εμφανίστηκες εδώ να μας πεις κιόλας 




> Να έχουμε την λογική όταν ανοίγουμε τέτοια θέματα να παραθέτουμε τα στοιχεία ... *ποιος* ΙΚΑΝΟΣ από εδώ μέσα εξ αποστάσεως *ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΙΧΕ* και ... Συγχωρέσετε με για το έντονο ύφος αλλά δεν μου αρέσει να ισοπεδώνουμε τα πάντα χωρίς στοιχεία



Όπως είπα... ηδη, επειδή εσύ είσαι ανίκανος να γνωρίζεις κάτι πρέπει και οι άλλοι επίσης να μη το γνωρίζουν?  Τι λες βρε Αισώπια αλεπού!!! 
Και στα τσίρκα ίδια γνώση φαίνεται θα έχεις, εκτός και είσαι τρόφιμος σε κάποιο, οπότε ως μη γνωστης τους εγώ, ίσως θα σε σεβαστώ!

----------


## ironda19

> Έριξα μιά ματιά σε αναρτήσεις σου να δω τι μέρος του λόγου είσαι... τελικά! 
> Εντάξει... ναι, σίγουρα ΕΣΥ δεν θα μπορούσες να διαχωρίσεις ποτέ τι είναι ασυρματική συσκευή ραδιερασιτέχνη, τι είναι κωδικοποιητής,΄και συσκευή διαχύσεως φάσματος... τι εστί άδεια κράτους ΕΕ ραδιοερασιτέχνη, τι δικαιούται ο κάτοχός της και που, αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Οπότε δικαιολογείσαι απόλυτα να θεωρείς ότι γνωρίζεις εξ επιφωτήσεως όποια 5/6 θέλεις! 
> 
> Εδώ δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις ένα κοινό datasheet υλικού ηλεκτρονικών για να δεις τι διαφορά έχει το suffix A από το χωρίς! Ή τι διαφορά έχει αν γράφει κάτι το λογότυπο του κατασκευαστή του! Καί εμφανίστηκες εδώ να μας πεις κιόλας 
> 
> Όπως είπα... ηδη, επειδή εσύ είσαι ανίκανος να γνωρίζεις κάτι πρέπει και οι άλλοι επίσης να μη το γνωρίζουν?  Τι λες βρε Αισώπια αλεπού!!! 
> Και στα τσίρκα ίδια γνώση φαίνεται θα έχεις, εκτός και είσαι τρόφιμος σε κάποιο, οπότε ως μη γνωστης τους εγώ, ίσως θα σε σεβαστώ!



  Και γιατί θα έπρεπε να τα γνωρίζω ? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  
Όσο αφορά τα υπόλοιπα που δεν γνώριζα και δεν ντρέπομαι να στο πω τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα με βοηθήσανε όχι μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά και σε πολλά άλλα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ FORUM . Σε αντίθεση με΄σενα ΞΕΡΟΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΗ που ξέφυγες από το θέμα το πας αλλού Εξαιτίας του εκνευρισμού σου . ΞΥΔΆΚΙ ΦΊΛΕ 


  Νευράκια νευράκια και ξεκινάει ο παραλογισμός ? . Έτσι είναι φίλε μου SRF όταν λέγονται αλήθειες κάποιοι πονάνε . Δεν φταίω εγώ αν πόνεσες . Με τιμά που ασχολήθηκες μαζί μου αντιθέτως με ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ που ασχολήθηκα και ασχολούμαι μαζί σου . Άντε περιέγραψε μας και το ΦΥΣΙΚΌ σου χώρο κοντά σε εκείνο το κτίριο . Ξέρεις το κήπο πίσω από την Βουλή ……..από κλαδί σε κλαδί …τι το ξέχασες? Και προπάντων μην μου εκνευρίζεσαι γιατί είσαι ….και σε κρίσιμη ηλικία .

----------


## Dragonborn

Στο defencenet.gr κάποιος σχολιαστής (όχι η διεύθυνση του blog) γράφει ότι ο φετεινός γερμανός κατάσκοπος (της Χίου δηλαδή) είναι ο ίδιος που πιάσανε πέρισι στην Κώ, δηλαδή ο Baldur Drobnica DJ6SI. Μπορεί να ισχύει, μπορεί να είναι και μούφα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Εγώ ακόμη περιμένω να μάθω από αυτούς που ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από εμάς τι κατασκοπευτικό εξοπλισμό είχε ο (περσινός) γερμανός που η αστυνομία τον απέκρυψε και επίσης τις πηγές τους.
Ζητάω πολλά?

----------

SRF (06-08-13)

----------


## SRF

> Και γιατί θα έπρεπε να τα γνωρίζω ? 
> Όσο αφορά τα υπόλοιπα που δεν γνώριζα και δεν ντρέπομαι να στο πω τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα με βοηθήσανε όχι μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά και σε πολλά άλλα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ FORUM . Σε αντίθεση με΄σενα ΞΕΡΟΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΗ που ξέφυγες από το θέμα το πας αλλού Εξαιτίας του εκνευρισμού σου . ΞΥΔΆΚΙ ΦΊΛΕ 
> 
> 
>   Νευράκια νευράκια και ξεκινάει ο παραλογισμός ? . Έτσι είναι φίλε μου SRF όταν λέγονται αλήθειες κάποιοι πονάνε . Δεν φταίω εγώ αν πόνεσες . Με τιμά που ασχολήθηκες μαζί μου αντιθέτως με ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ που ασχολήθηκα και ασχολούμαι μαζί σου . Άντε περιέγραψε μας και το ΦΥΣΙΚΌ σου χώρο κοντά σε εκείνο το κτίριο . Ξέρεις το κήπο πίσω από την Βουλή ……..από κλαδί σε κλαδί …τι το ξέχασες? Και προπάντων μην μου εκνευρίζεσαι γιατί είσαι ….και σε κρίσιμη ηλικία .



Καλά... καλά... Αφού εγώ "ξέφυγα" από το θέμα και το πάω... "αλλού" για πες μας λοιπόν ΕΣΥ που δεν αποφεύγεις να είσαι πιστά εντός του... τσ 5/6 ΓΝΩΣΕΩΝ ΣΟΥ που αρκετοί εδώ (εκτός εμού δηλαδή που στο ζητάω διαρκώς αλλά μάλλον ΔΕΝ θες να το καταλάβεις) σε ρωτάν επί τουλάχιστον 10 ενδιάμεσα μηνύματά σου για τσίρκα κλπ αμπελοφιλοσοφίες σου! 
Αγαπητέ μας Watson μάθε επίσης ότι δεν αποκτάς γνώσεις αεροναυπηγικής επειδή μοντάρισες πιά ένα σχέδιο που βρήκες από κιτ της AIRFIX! Με όσα έγραψες περί του τι έμαθες, σίγουρα νομίζεις ότι στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν ισχύει το ίδιο... Watson! Τραγικό... αν και τελικά αναμενόμενο!!!

----------


## SRF

> Στο defencenet.gr κάποιος σχολιαστής (όχι η διεύθυνση του blog) γράφει ότι ο φετεινός γερμανός κατάσκοπος (της Χίου δηλαδή) είναι ο ίδιος που πιάσανε πέρισι στην Κώ, δηλαδή ο Baldur Drobnica DJ6SI. Μπορεί να ισχύει, μπορεί να είναι και μούφα.



Σύμφωνα με τα μεχρι τώρα γνωστά στοιχεία ο φετινός της Χίου, ήταν μόνιμος κάτοικος εκεί για ~ 3 έτη! Ο Baldur απ' όσο γνωρίζω και εφ' όσον δεν διαψευστώ με στοιχεία από οιονδήποτε Watson & BlacKitsos Security, ΔΕΝ ήταν ποτέ κάτοικος μόνιμος ή ημιμόνιμος πουθενά στην Ελλάδα, οπότε ο "σχολιαστής" που έγραψε αυτό απλά θα είναι κάποιος Watson 5/6 Copy!

----------


## ironda19

*ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ 
* 



> …………….. Παλαιοτέρα υπήρξαν "δάσκαλοι" που βρέθηκαν μέσα στο ποτάμι της Ξάνθης... να "τιτιβίζουν" …………………







> ….….Τουλάχιστον οι Serlok που γνωρίζω εγώ ξέρουν τα πάντα….…………
> 
> …. Ένα παράδειγμα παλαιότερης 'κοπής" ήταν... ένας τύπος μιάς διεθνούς ΜΚΟ ενός μεγάλου κράτους……………………..
> 
> ……………Και που να σου περιέγραφα ένα κτίριο στην Βασ Σοφίας σχεδόν απέναντι από το Πολεμικό μουσείο………………………….
> 
> ...............και αν γνώριζες έστω ελάχιστα κάποια πράγματα θα γνώριζες & ότι κάθε επεισόδιο αντιμετωπίζεται ως αυτόνομη περίπτωση από συγκεκριμένο κλιμάκιο... 
> 
> ………………Αν από αυτό προκύψει δίκτυο….δίκτυο... αναλαμβάνει άλλο κλιμάκιο συντονιστή.





Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ουδείς ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ άνθρωπος προβαίνει σε αναρτήσεις ευαίσθητων θεμάτων Δημόσια ,……εν αντιθέσει με εσένα . Ουδείς ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ άνθρωπος χρησιμοποιεί ευαίσθητα θέματα για να αυτοπροβληθεί και να καμαρώνει σαν κοκοράκι……... εν αντιθέσει με ΄σενα . Δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι με ΄σένα .Αλλά τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ο πρωταγωνιστής ενός τσίρκου με την Σοβαρότητα .

Πάντως με χαροποιεί το γεγονός ότι γράφεις πιο πεζά και άφησες πίσω το ηλίθιο στυλ που έγραφες. 

Τέλος 
 




> …..







> ΔΕΝ ήταν ποτέ κάτοικος μόνιμος ή *ημιμόνιμος*



 Η σωστή τοποθέτηση είναι μόνιμος ή προσωρινός όχι ημιμόνιμος . Άντε θα ξεχάσουμε και τα Ελληνικά μας και έπειτα έχουμε και το θράσος να απορούμε http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62568  Δεν φταίω εγώ ….. εσύ είσαι ο πρώτος διδάξας .

----------


## antonis_p

> Τέλος 
>  
> .....................
> 
> Η σωστή τοποθέτηση είναι μόνιμος ή προσωρινός όχι ημιμόνιμος . Άντε θα ξεχάσουμε και τα Ελληνικά μας και έπειτα έχουμε και το θράσος να απορούμε http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62568  Δεν φταίω εγώ ….. εσύ είσαι ο πρώτος διδάξας .



Προσωρινός κάτοικος είναι αυτός που διαμένει προσωρινά σε κάποιο μέρος, μέχρι να μείνει κάπου αλλού.
Αυτός που περνά ένα μέρος κάθε χρόνου - πχ την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο - σε έναν τόπο δεν είναι προσωρινός κάτοικος αυτού του τόπου.

Δηλαδή εγώ δεν είμαι προσωρινός κάτοικος του εξοχικού μου. Διαμένω όμως προσωρινά σε ένα φίλο μέχρι να μετακομίσω.

----------


## ironda19

> Προσωρινός κάτοικος είναι αυτός που διαμένει προσωρινά σε κάποιο μέρος, μέχρι να μείνει κάπου αλλού.
> Αυτός που περνά ένα μέρος κάθε χρόνου - πχ την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο - σε έναν τόπο δεν είναι προσωρινός κάτοικος αυτού του τόπου.
> 
> Δηλαδή εγώ δεν είμαι προσωρινός κάτοικος του εξοχικού μου. Διαμένω όμως προσωρινά σε ένα φίλο μέχρι να μετακομίσω.



  Αντώνη είσαι μόνιμος κάτοικος π.χ Νέου Ηρακλείου και προσωρινός κάτοικος π.χ. Λούτσας (το εξοχικό σου). Ή είσαι μόνιμος κάτοικος Ελλάδος και προσωρινός κάτοικος Γαλλίας (όταν διαμένεις π.χ. 4 μήνες και θα επιστρέψεις Ελλάδα).
  Κάτι άλλο . 
  Μπορείς να μου προσδιορίσεις  για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα  χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο Ημιμόνιμος και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα προσωρινός ? 

*Ημι-: δηλώνει το μισό .¨Άρα το ημι μόνιμος ../…….*
(http://vprassas.blogspot.gr/2011/01/blog-post_4980.html *ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΕ ΑΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ)*


    Προσωρινός = ¨*που από τη φύση του έχει περιορισμένη διάρκεια* ¨
  Ημιμόνιμος = *πρόκειται για αδόκιμη «λεξιματική» κατασκευή*

----------


## p.gabr

Οι αψιμαχίες έχουν το μεγάλύτερο  ενδιαφέρον 
Όλοι το παρακολουθούν ,ασχέτως συμμετοχης 
Μου αρέσουν αυτα 

Έπιασε τις 16.000!!!!!! Ουαουυυυυυ

----------


## Dragonborn

Το *γνωστό μπλόγκ* δημοσιεύει και νεότερες ειδήσεις για το θέμα: Εντοπίσθηκε ο χειριστής του γερμανού πράκτορα, ονομάζεται Μουσταφά και ζει στην Μαρμαρίδα.  :Shocked:

----------


## SRF

> *ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ουδείς ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ άνθρωπος προβαίνει σε αναρτήσεις ευαίσθητων θεμάτων Δημόσια ,……εν αντιθέσει με εσένα . Ουδείς ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ άνθρωπος χρησιμοποιεί ευαίσθητα θέματα για να αυτοπροβληθεί και να καμαρώνει σαν κοκοράκι……... εν αντιθέσει με ΄σενα . Δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι με ΄σένα .Αλλά τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ο πρωταγωνιστής ενός τσίρκου με την Σοβαρότητα .
> 
> Πάντως με χαροποιεί το γεγονός ότι γράφεις πιο πεζά και άφησες πίσω το ηλίθιο στυλ που έγραφες. 
> 
> ...







> Αντώνη είσαι μόνιμος κάτοικος π.χ Νέου Ηρακλείου και προσωρινός κάτοικος π.χ. Λούτσας (το εξοχικό σου). Ή είσαι μόνιμος κάτοικος Ελλάδος και προσωρινός κάτοικος Γαλλίας (όταν διαμένεις π.χ. 4 μήνες και θα επιστρέψεις Ελλάδα).
>   Κάτι άλλο . 
>   Μπορείς *να μου προσδιορίσεις  για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα  χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο Ημιμόνιμος και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα προσωρινός* ? 
> 
> *[FONT="]Ημι-: δηλώνει το μισό .¨Άρα το ημι μόνιμος ../…….[/FONT]**[FONT="] [/FONT]*
> (http://vprassas.blogspot.gr/2011/01/blog-post_4980.html *ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΕ ΑΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ)*
> 
> 
>     Προσωρινός = ¨*που από τη φύση του έχει περιορισμένη διάρκεια* ¨



Αγαπητέ Watsonίδη!!! Για το ημιμόνιμος... καλό θα είναι να αναλογιστείς το τι δυνατότητες παρέχει η Ελληνική γλώσσα... πριν αρχίσεις τις όποιες κενολογίες του τι εστί ορθόν ή μη! 

Αλήθεια εσύ ευφυέστατε που το ημιμόνιμος το θεωρείς ανυπόστατον, θα προσδιόριζες ποιό διάστημα ως προσωρινό ή μόνιμο αποκλειστικά αν κάποιος παρέμενε επί 182 ημέρες στην Ελλάδα και 183 στην Γερμανία ή και αντιστρόφως αν προτιμάς! Όταν δηλαδή διαμένεις 6 μήνες Γαλλία και 6 μήνες Ελλάδα τι συμβαίνει στο παράδειγμά σου? Είσαι τελικά μόνιμος και στις δύο χώρες, πιθανός κατ' εσέ ως διχασμένη προσωπικότητα... ή θα είσαι 'προσωρινός' και στις δύο! 
Η έννοια "προσωρινός" δεν είναι το αντίθετον του μονίμου! Το ΜΗ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ είναι!  Και οι διαβαθμίσεις αυτού περιλαμβανουν και το ΗΜΙΣΥ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ > ΗΜΙΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ! Στα ποντιακάν αγαπητέ Watsonίδη ισχύει ίσως άλλο!  

Για το τι ανάφερα που αφού αρχικά τα χλεύασες ως "κινηματογραφικές προβολές" και τώρα επιχειρείς να την "πεις", θα σε ενημερώσω ότι σαφέστατα κανένας ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ δεν θα έγραφε ότι γνωρίζει 5/6 κρυφών στοιχείων από την δικαιοσύνη μάλιστα, μιάς πολύ πρόσφατης επιχείρησης που εξελίχθηκε και σε ΦΙΑΣΚΟ τελικά! Και δεν ήμουν εγώ αυτός εδώ, αλλά μπορώ να σου υπενθυμίσω πότε & ποιός το έγραψε, αν έχεις και Αλτζχάϊμερ εκτός άλλων!!! 
Όσα ανάφερα ΑΝ δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις Ελληνικά, που μάλλον ισχύει αφού δεν δέχεσαι το ΗΜΙ-ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ ως λογική Ελληνική έννοια σύνθετης λέξεως, αφορούν πρακτέα προ 25+ ετών!!! 
Είναι ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ πιά... όπως και η γνώση που δημοσίως υπάρχει για πχ την Μάτα Χάρι σου!!! 
Το μόνο προσωρινό εδώ που τείνει ως μόνιμο λόγο αδράνειας είναι η επιμονή σου να αποφύγεις να μας πεις τα 5/6 σου!!!

----------


## ironda19

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 






> Αλήθεια εσύ ευφυέστατε που το ημιμόνιμος το θεωρείς ανυπόστατον, θα προσδιόριζες ποιό διάστημα ως προσωρινό ή μόνιμο ………….. 
> 
> Όσα ανάφερα ΑΝ δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις Ελληνικά, που μάλλον ισχύει αφού δεν δέχεσαι το ΗΜΙ-ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ ως λογική Ελληνική έννοια σύνθετης λέξεως, αφορούν πρακτέα προ 25+ ετών!!!



Βρε ……. να μην σε χαρακτηρίσω  αυτό που έγραψα ………………………..μπορείς να μου προσδιορίσεις για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο Ημιμόνιμος και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα προσωρινός ?............................. το έγραψα διότι ο Αντώνης μου προσδιόρισε ότι τότε χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο ημιμόνιμος και εκεί μόνιμος για να του αποδείξω ότι κάνει λάθος ΔΕΝ μπορείς φυσικά να το προσδιορίσεις και το σωστό είναι μόνιμος ή προσωρινός  ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ διάνοια . 

   Ωραία τότε χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο ημιμόνιμος ….. και θα γελάνε μαζί σου και τα σαλιγκάρια .χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

   Προσωρινός = ¨*που από τη φύση του έχει περιορισμένη διάρκεια* ¨
Ημιμόνιμος = *πρόκειται για αδόκιμη «λεξιματική» κατασκευή
*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δε θα μάθω ποτέ τελικά τι κατασκοπευτικό εξοπλισμό κατάσχεσε η ασφάλεια από τον (ημιμόνιμο, ή προσωρινό κάτοικο ξενοδοχείου) γερμανό.
Έχω τεράστια περιέργεια, θα με βοηθήσει κανείς?

----------


## ironda19

*Φίλε Γιώργο srf(αν μου επιτρέπεις τον όρο) ας το λήξουμε εδώ , αρκετά τράβηξε  και εγώ πρώτος θα ζητήσω ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ για όποιον χαρακτηρισμό σου απηύθυνα. Και ειλικρινά θα χαρώ αν τύχει σε κάποιο θέμα , σε κάποια ανάρτησή σου,  να σε βοηθήσω ή το αντίθετο.*

----------


## ironda19

> Δε θα μάθω ποτέ τελικά τι κατασκοπευτικό εξοπλισμό κατάσχεσε η ασφάλεια από τον (ημιμόνιμο, ή προσωρινό κάτοικο ξενοδοχείου) γερμανό.
> Έχω τεράστια περιέργεια, θα με βοηθήσει κανείς?



 Την έδωσες μόνος σου την απάντηση .Δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ τι είχε ή τι δεν είχε

----------


## chris73



----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Την έδωσες μόνος σου την απάντηση .Δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ τι είχε ή τι δεν είχε



Ευχαριστώ!  :Thumbup1: 
Άρα αφού δεν έχει αποδείξει κάποιος πως ήταν κατάσκοπος, ο συντάκτης του αρχικού θέματος που μιλάει για ξεφτίλα κλπ έχει δίκιο...
Αν κάποτε στο μέλλον αποδειχθεί πως όντως ήταν κατάσκοπος, οφείλει να το πάρει πίσω...

----------


## picdev

κάθε τόσο γίνονται αυτά στα ακριτικά  νησιά του αιγαίου,
πριν μερικά χρόνια επισκεύτικα έναν φίλο στρατιωτικό σε ένα τέτοιο νησί , μετά απο μερικές μέρες εξαρθρώθηκε δίκτυο τούρκων κατασκόπων, κατά τύχη ήταν μουσουλμάνοι της θράκης, μετά απο αυτό άρχισαν οι ασκήσεις στο νησί , κάθε απόγευμα ή βράδυ , χτύπαγε το τηλέφωνο για καταμετρίσεις όπλων, ασκήσεις κτλ.
Οσους δορυφόρους και να έχουν οι τούρκοι πάντα χρειάζεται ο φωτογράφος, πχ πως θα δεις πόσα αυτοκινούμενα έχει το τάδε στρατόπεδο όταν είναι καλημένα?
πως θα δει ο δορυφόρους που είναι οι κρυμμένοι οι εξοσέτ? όταν μεταφέρονται νύχτα κτλ?
επίσης τέτοιες φωτογραφίες θα μπούν σε βόμβες ή πυραύλους που έχουν καθοδήγησης με ins, προφανώς το gps δεν θα λειτουργεί, τα όπλα αυτά στο τελικό στάδιο της στοχοποιήσης χρησιμοποιούν  κάμερα,
μπορείς να βάλεις και φωτογραφία απο δορυφόρο, αλλά αν η φωτογραφία είναι απο διάφορες γωνίες τόσο το καλύτερο.
Σε μία επίσκεψη  στη ΠΑ , ο διοικητής είπε οτι δεν φωτογραφίζετε κτήρια γιατί τέτοιες φωτογραφίες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν πολύ εύκολα.
Οι αποθήκες όπλων δεν φένονται ούτε απο το google map , ούτε απο δορυφόρους, είναι υπόγειες , μέσα σε βουνά και λόφους, υπάρχει πολύ πράμα σε όλη την ελλάδα, φτάνουν και για να τροφοδοτήσουν αντάρτικο σε περίοδο κατοχής.Αν μαθευτεί μία τέτοια αποθήκη στο κοινό , αδειάζει.

----------


## SRF

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Βρε ……. να μην σε χαρακτηρίσω  αυτό που έγραψα ………………………..μπορείς να μου προσδιορίσεις για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο Ημιμόνιμος και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα προσωρινός ?............................. το έγραψα διότι ο Αντώνης μου προσδιόρισε ότι τότε χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο ημιμόνιμος και εκεί μόνιμος για να του αποδείξω ότι κάνει λάθος ΔΕΝ μπορείς φυσικά να το προσδιορίσεις και το σωστό είναι μόνιμος ή προσωρινός  ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ διάνοια . 
> 
>    Ωραία τότε χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο ημιμόνιμος ….. και θα γελάνε μαζί σου και τα σαλιγκάρια .χαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> ...



Αυτοι που γνωρίζουν να χειρίζονται την Ελληνική γλώσσα και όχι απλά να την παπαγαλίζουν ως γλωσσομαθείς βάρβαροι... δεν θα γελάνε ποτέ με πχ το ημιμόνιμος... ούτε & με το ΗΜΙ-ΜΑΘΗΣ που σου ταιριάζει απολύτως! Το προσωρινόν δεν είναι δυστυχώς αυτό που έχει από την φύση του "περιορισμένη διάρκεια" και μάλιστα παντελώς ασαφή! Είναι αυτό που "επι του παρόντος χρόνου υφίσταται χωρίς να προκαθοριστεί η λήξη του στο μέλλον"! Και μάλιστα είναι αυτό που σαφέστατα  εξ' ορισμού του ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΜΟ -  ΠΕΡΙ-ΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ => ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ!!!  Είναι το...

"*ΠΡΟΣ -  ΩΡΑΣ*" ή *στην δημοτική το "ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ..."* ! 

Δεικνύει κάτι το οποίο την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή που συζητείται συμβαίνει κιόλας (ΠΑΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ), και ως εκ τούτου προς την ώρα που το συζητάς υφίσταται ως πράξη, γεγονός, δεδομένο! Επειδή δεν έχει απολύτως κανεναν προκαθορισμένο χρόνο διάρκειας που θα υφίσταται, ή & θα παύσει να υφίσταται, και στο άμεσο ή μη μέλλον (λεπτό, ώρα, ημέρα, κλπ) το μόνο που μπορεί να επικαλεστεί κάποιος για αυτό είναι ότι είναι αληθές ή υπαρκτό ως δεδομένο, *ΠΡΟΣ-ΩΡΑΝ*, ή απλούστερα *ΠΡΟΣ-ΩΡ-ΙΝΑ* !!! Μάλιστα είναι τέτοια η ευφυϊα της γλωσσας μας που η λέξη αυτή είναι επίσης σύνθεση δύο λέξεων, και όχι μία αυτογενής, όπως νομίζουν σαφώς διάφοροι Watsonίδες! 
Μάλιστα και ο σοφός λαός μας έχει εκμαιεύσει και σχετικό ρητό, όταν εξ' αυτής της χρονικής ασάφειας που κατά περίπτωσην τελικά οδηγεί σε διαρκή επανάλληψη της "ΠΡΟΣ-ΩΡ(Α)-ΙΝΗΣ" κατάστασης, όταν δηλαδή αυτό (γεγονός, δεδομένο) παραμένει αμετάβλητο στο διηνεκές του χρόνου (ώρες) και σε κάθε μέλλουσα συζήτηση θα επαληθεύεται η σταθερότης του (παρ' ότι εν δυνάμει θα μεταβληθεί σε παντελώς άγνωστο χρονικό σημείο όμως), για την επίσης αυτήν ώρα επαληθεύσεως, εκφράζωντας το ελπίζω γνωστόν και σε παπαγαλιστές κοχλιοσυνομοταξικούς των Ελληνικών... Ουδέν μονιμότερον του προ*ς*ωρ(*α*)ινού!  

Κατά τα άλλα... συνέχισε να γελάς εσύ παρέα με τους συγγενικούς σου ως φαίνεται κοχλίες, για τα Ελληνικά μου! Εγώ ξεκαρδίζομαι ακόμα πάντως με τα 5/6 σου που τελικά μοιάζουν σαν μέτρο από σύνθεση του David Brubek, παρά με αποδείξεις των λεγομένων σου... που μας ήρθες εδώ Watsonίδη ένα έτος μετά να μας πείς? 

ΥΓ. Την έννοια 'φίλος' επίσης δεν την γνωρίζεις ως είναι φανερό!!! Μάλλον την γελιοποιείς όταν την ασπάζεσαι ως επίκληση της προς απαλλαγή... υπεκφυγή, και άλλα που σκοπίμως παραβλέπω!!! Και δεν έχω να λήξω τίποτα που δεν ξεκίνησα! Όσο θα προκαλείς τόσο "προς-ωρ-ινά" θα λαμβάνεις και τις απαντήσεις που αρμόζουν! Εσύ βεβαίως μπορείς να λήξεις ότι επιθυμείς από ότι ξεκίνησες, με το να γράψεις αυτά τα 5/6 που γνωρίζεις και εμείς (όχι μόνο εγώ όπως ελπίζω έχεις αντιληφθεί) αγνοούμε και για αυτό μας (μάλλον το ορθότερον είναι "ΜΕ", αφου προσωπικά απευθύνθηκες) κατακρίνεις κιόλας εξ' αρχής!!! Δεχόμαστε και 5/6 σε πεντάγραμμο αν δυσκολεύεσαι πάντως να τα γράφεις σε Ελληνικά!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Ευχαριστώ! 
> Άρα αφού δεν έχει αποδείξει κάποιος πως ήταν κατάσκοπος, ο συντάκτης του αρχικού θέματος που μιλάει για ξεφτίλα κλπ έχει δίκιο...
> Αν κάποτε στο μέλλον αποδειχθεί πως όντως ήταν κατάσκοπος, οφείλει να το πάρει πίσω...



Με μπερδεψες τωρα.Δεν ειναι το σωστο να αποφασισουν τα αρμοδια οργανα αν ειναι παρανομο η οχι?δεν ειναι αυτη η νομιμη διαδικασια ?
Ο εισαγγελεας αποφασιζει αν υπαρχει υποθεση και το δικαστηριο αν ειναι αθωος η ενοχος. την Ξεφτιλα που ακριβως την χαρακτηριζουμε?

----------


## ironda19

> Αυτοι που γνωρίζουν να χειρίζονται την Ελληνική γλώσσα και όχι απλά να την παπαγαλίζουν ως γλωσσομαθείς βάρβαροι... δεν θα γελάνε ποτέ με πχ το ημιμόνιμος... ούτε & με το ΗΜΙ-ΜΑΘΗΣ που σου ταιριάζει απολύτως! Το προσωρινόν δεν είναι δυστυχώς αυτό που έχει από την φύση του "περιορισμένη διάρκεια" και μάλιστα παντελώς ασαφή! Είναι αυτό που "επι του παρόντος χρόνου υφίσταται χωρίς να προκαθοριστεί η λήξη του στο μέλλον"! Και μάλιστα είναι αυτό που σαφέστατα  εξ' ορισμού του ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΜΟ -  ΠΕΡΙ-ΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ => ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ!!!  Είναι το...
> 
> "*ΠΡΟΣ -  ΩΡΑΣ*" ή *στην δημοτική το "ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ..."* ! 
> 
> Δεικνύει κάτι το οποίο την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή που συζητείται συμβαίνει κιόλας (ΠΑΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ), και ως εκ τούτου προς την ώρα που το συζητάς υφίσταται ως πράξη, γεγονός, δεδομένο! Επειδή δεν έχει απολύτως κανεναν προκαθορισμένο χρόνο διάρκειας που θα υφίσταται, ή & θα παύσει να υφίσταται, και στο άμεσο ή μη μέλλον (λεπτό, ώρα, ημέρα, κλπ) το μόνο που μπορεί να επικαλεστεί κάποιος για αυτό είναι ότι είναι αληθές ή υπαρκτό ως δεδομένο, *ΠΡΟΣ-ΩΡΑΝ*, ή απλούστερα *ΠΡΟΣ-ΩΡ-ΙΝΑ* !!! Μάλιστα είναι τέτοια η ευφυϊα της γλωσσας μας που η λέξη αυτή είναι επίσης σύνθεση δύο λέξεων, και όχι μία αυτογενής, όπως νομίζουν σαφώς διάφοροι Watsonίδες! 
> Μάλιστα και ο σοφός λαός μας έχει εκμαιεύσει και σχετικό ρητό, όταν εξ' αυτής της χρονικής ασάφειας που κατά περίπτωσην τελικά οδηγεί σε διαρκή επανάλληψη της "ΠΡΟΣ-ΩΡ(Α)-ΙΝΗΣ" κατάστασης, όταν δηλαδή αυτό (γεγονός, δεδομένο) παραμένει αμετάβλητο στο διηνεκές του χρόνου (ώρες) και σε κάθε μέλλουσα συζήτηση θα επαληθεύεται η σταθερότης του (παρ' ότι εν δυνάμει θα μεταβληθεί σε παντελώς άγνωστο χρονικό σημείο όμως), για την επίσης αυτήν ώρα επαληθεύσεως, εκφράζωντας το ελπίζω γνωστόν και σε παπαγαλιστές κοχλιοσυνομοταξικούς των Ελληνικών... Ουδέν μονιμότερον του προ*ς*ωρ(*α*)ινού!  
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα... συνέχισε να γελάς εσύ παρέα με τους συγγενικούς σου ως φαίνεται κοχλίες, για τα Ελληνικά μου! Εγώ ξεκαρδίζομαι ακόμα πάντως με τα 5/6 σου που τελικά μοιάζουν σαν μέτρο από σύνθεση του David Brubek, παρά με αποδείξεις των λεγομένων σου... που μας ήρθες εδώ Watsonίδη ένα έτος μετά να μας πείς? 
> 
> ΥΓ. Την έννοια 'φίλος' επίσης δεν την γνωρίζεις ως είναι φανερό!!! Μάλλον την γελιοποιείς όταν την ασπάζεσαι ως επίκληση της προς απαλλαγή... υπεκφυγή, και άλλα που σκοπίμως παραβλέπω!!! Και δεν έχω να λήξω τίποτα που δεν ξεκίνησα! Όσο θα προκαλείς τόσο "προς-ωρ-ινά" θα λαμβάνεις και τις απαντήσεις που αρμόζουν! Εσύ βεβαίως μπορείς να λήξεις ότι επιθυμείς από ότι ξεκίνησες, με το να γράψεις αυτά τα 5/6 που γνωρίζεις και εμείς (όχι μόνο εγώ όπως ελπίζω έχεις αντιληφθεί) αγνοούμε και για αυτό μας (μάλλον το ορθότερον είναι "ΜΕ", αφου προσωπικά απευθύνθηκες) κατακρίνεις κιόλας εξ' αρχής!!! Δεχόμαστε και 5/6 σε πεντάγραμμο αν δυσκολεύεσαι πάντως να τα γράφεις σε Ελληνικά!!!



  Βρε srf βρε srf . Γράφεις γράφεις γράφεις και στο τέλος ξεχνάς από πού ξεκίνησες και που ήθελες να καταλήξεις . Για αυτό γελώ . Περίτεχνα αναλύεις το προσωρινός  που και γω δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα έψαχνες για να τα γράψεις όλα αυτά . Μα το θέμα μας δεν ήταν η λέξη προσωρινός αλλά το ΗΜΙΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ. Τώρα φταίω εγώ αν γελάω ? όχι πες μου ,   φταίω εγώ?  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Με μπερδεψες τωρα.Δεν ειναι το σωστο να αποφασισουν τα αρμοδια οργανα αν ειναι παρανομο η οχι?δεν ειναι αυτη η νομιμη διαδικασια ? Ο εισαγγελεας αποφασιζει αν υπαρχει υποθεση και το δικαστηριο αν ειναι αθωος η ενοχος. την Ξεφτιλα που ακριβως την χαρακτηριζουμε?



Εδώ παραβλέπεις πολλά σημαντικά θέματα. 

1. Αν κάποιος τυχαίος εμπλακεί στη διαδικασία αυτή ως ύποπτος ή κατηγορούμενος, ακόμα και αν αθωωθεί είναι πολύ μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία, οικονομική δαπάνη, κράτηση, προφυλάκιση, εγγύηση και, ουσιαστικά, τιμωρία από μόνη της.

2. Προκαλείται δυσφήμηση τόσο του θύματος (γιατί για θύμα της εξουσιας πρόκειται) όσο και άλλων με παρόμοιες δραστηριότητες (στην περίπτωσή μας ραδιοερασιτέχνες) που δεν ξεκαθαρίζει μετά. Άντε μετά τα περσινά να πείσεις τους κατοίκους της Κώ ότι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι νόμιμος.

3. Οι "αρμόδιες αρχές" δείχνουν υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο και εξαντλούν την αυστηρότητά τους σε χαζές υποθέσεις εναντίον ασχέτων, με την ίδια ευκολία που κάνουν πως δεν βλέπουν όταν πρόκειται για συστηματικές παρανομίες και εγκλήματα οργανωμένων ομάδων.

----------


## SRF

> Με μπερδεψες τωρα.Δεν ειναι το σωστο να αποφασισουν τα αρμοδια οργανα αν ειναι παρανομο η οχι?δεν ειναι αυτη η νομιμη διαδικασια ?
> Ο εισαγγελεας αποφασιζει αν υπαρχει υποθεση και το δικαστηριο αν ειναι αθωος η ενοχος. την Ξεφτιλα που ακριβως την χαρακτηριζουμε?



Επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω ότι ο Χ δημόσιος λειτουργός ΔΕΝ δρά αυθαιρέτως και εκτός του γράμματος των νόμων, τουλάχιστον θεωρητικά... 
Αν λοιπόν έκαναν μια επιχείρηση και τον συνέλαβαν ως... αρχικά 'κατάσκοπο" θα έπρεπε να έχουν τουλάχιστον ισχυρά στοιχειοθετημένες ενδείξεις και εντολή εισαγγελέως (εντολή = ένταλμα)! Αν απλά ήθελαν να κάνουν έλεγχο... τότε θα έπρεπε να είναι ευγενικοί... και όχι να μπουκάρουν ως φαίνεται ότι συνέβει, και να του ζητήσουν κάθε νόμιμο έγγραφο ή αποδεικτικό για ότι έκανε - είχε στο δωμάτιό του, και μετά, με την επίδειξη της αδείας του αν χρειαζόταν να του ζητήσουν και πιθανές διευκρινήσεις για κάτι που ίσως δεν εγνώριζαν οι ίδιοι πχ μηχανήματα. Αν οι εξηγήσεις του δεν τους έπειθαν, να ζητούσαν την προσωρινή διακοπή της χρήσεως του μηχανήματος που αμφιβάλλαν για το τι είναι, και θα τον καλούσαν ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ το πρωί να έρθει οικοιοθελώς στο αρμόδιο γραφείο του εκεί ΑΤ. 
Αν τώρα είχαν στοιχεία όντως κατυασκοπείας... και έδρασαν βιαίως άμεσα προς σύλληψή του στις 1 το βράδυ (ώρα που γίνονται & οι πιό πολλές επικοινωνείες ραδιοερασιτεχνών συνήθως), και τα στοιχεία τους επαληθεύτηκαν κατά την σύλληψη του, δηλαδή προέκυψε αυτόφωρο αδίκημα, τότε ΔΕΝ δικαιολογείτε με κανέναν τρόπο ΝΟΜΙΜΟ, η αλλαγή της κατηγορίας ενώπιων του πρωϊνού αυτοφώρου δικαστηρίου, σε "παράνομο τηλεγραφείον" με χρήση νόμου του 1930!!! Αν ο εισαγγελέας έκρινε την απαλλαγή του από την κατηγορία "κατασκοπείας" όταν προσήχθη, δεν έπρεπε ανγκαστικά για να "καλύψει" την επιχείρηση να προσάψει μιά κατηγορία τέτοιας γελοιότητας και με σαφή σκοπιμότητα απλά να συρθεί ως κατηγορούμενος για κάτι σε δίκη ο συλληφθείς! 
Αν με όλα αυτά εσύ ή όποιος άλλος δεν αναγνωρίζει ούτως ή άλλως την ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ των όσων έπραξαν κάποιοι προκειμένου να "δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα" τους... τότε ότι και να σας συμβει στην ζωή σας από πχ κατάχρηση εξουσίας... θα σας αξίζει ολοκληρωτικά!!!

----------


## SRF

> Βρε srf βρε srf . Γράφεις γράφεις γράφεις και στο τέλος ξεχνάς από πού ξεκίνησες και που ήθελες να καταλήξεις . Για αυτό γελώ . Περίτεχνα αναλύεις το προσωρινός  που και γω δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα έψαχνες για να τα γράψεις όλα αυτά . Μα το θέμα μας δεν ήταν η λέξη προσωρινός αλλά το ΗΜΙΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ. Τώρα φταίω εγώ αν γελάω ? όχι πες μου ,   φταίω εγώ?



Watsonίδη! 
5/6 5/6 5/6 5/6 5/6 ... 

πες μας έστω αυτά... και γέλα με ότι θες μαζί μου/ μας! Χαζό παιδί χαρά γεμάτο γιατί να σου στερήσω το μόνιμο εκ γεννετής γέλωτά σου? Στο διάλειμμα πες μας όμως τα 5/6 που αποφεύγεις διακαώς!

----------


## Dragonborn

> Επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω ότι ο Χ δημόσιος λειτουργός ΔΕΝ δρά αυθαιρέτως και εκτός του γράμματος των νόμων, τουλάχιστον θεωρητικά...



Δυστυχώς οι κυρώσεις που ίσως υποστεί ο Χ δημόσιος λειτουργός για υπέρβαση καθήκοντος, ακόμα και αν εφαρμοσθούν, είναι ασήμαντες σε σύγκριση με αυτά που υφίσταται το θύμα τους. Άσε που ποτέ δεν εφαρμόζονται... Φαντάζεστε τι θα είχε πάθει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κάποιος που θα έκανε τα ίδια με τον εισαγγελέα Κώ;

----------


## SRF

> Δυστυχώς οι κυρώσεις που ίσως υποστεί ο Χ δημόσιος λειτουργός για υπέρβαση καθήκοντος, ακόμα και αν εφαρμοσθούν, είναι ασήμαντες σε σύγκριση με αυτά που υφίσταται το θύμα τους. Άσε που ποτέ δεν εφαρμόζονται... Φαντάζεστε τι θα είχε πάθει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κάποιος που θα έκανε τα ίδια με τον εισαγγελέα Κώ;



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Δυστυχώς υπάρχει το τραγικό φαινόμενο ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΨΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ "ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΣ" ΜΑΣ όταν χρειαστεί?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... τα 5/6 σου που τελικά μοιάζουν *σαν μέτρο από σύνθεση του David Brubek*...



Για την ακρίβεια ο Dave Brubek στο Take Five χρησιμοποιεί *μέτρο 5/4*: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...mbedplayer=yes





Υπάρχει βέβαια και το *ελληνικό "πάρε πέντε"* αλλά δε νομίζω στην κατηγορία "Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός" να παρεκτρέπεστε.

----------


## p.gabr

Μόλις ξεπέρασες το υπέροχο θέμα 
*

Παλιμπαιδισμός! Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W!*

                                                                                         Δημοσιεύθηκε από SRF, 17-10-12 13:28                                                                                                                         1 2 3                                          ... 16  



          Απαντήσεις: 151

Εμφανίσεις: 16.450
 


*ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ!!! ΣΥΝΕΛΗΦΘΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΟΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ ΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΣ!*

                                                                                         Δημοσιεύθηκε από SRF, 31-05-12 19:53                                                                                                                         1 2 3                                          ... 24  



      Απαντήσεις: 230

Εμφανίσεις: 16.507 



και κατι που βρηκα απο εδω
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=4440.0



Υπάρχει ο όρος *ημιμόνιμος ποιμενισμός* για το  transhumance (Λεξικό Κοινωνικών Επιστημών της Unesco και στον Πάπυρο  (λεξικό): «ποιμενισμός ημιμόνιμος»· (κοινων.) όρος που αναφέρεται σε  έναν τρόπο ζωής με έκδηλα χαρακτηριστικά την εποχική μετακίνηση τών  κοπαδιών και τον συνδυασμό τής γεωργίας και τής κτηνοτροφίας για την  εξασφάλιση τών αναγκαίων μέσων συντήρησης.

Ο όρος (σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΕ) αντιπαρατίθεται στον *ποιμενικό νομαδισμό*, pastoral nomadism.

Βλέπε και: http://www.cup.gr/catalogue/book.asp?bookID=241 (17)

Αυτά για περισυλλογή (θα επιστρέψω μετά τον Εκατομμυριούχο).


ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## ironda19

> Μόλις ξεπέρασες το υπέροχο θέμα 
> *
> 
> Παλιμπαιδισμός! Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W!*
> 
>                                                                                          Δημοσιεύθηκε από SRF, 17-10-12 13:28                                                                                                                         1 2 3                                          ... 16  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Κανείς δεν αμφιβάλλει ότι υπάρχει,  πλην όμως θα επαναλάβω ...... Ημιμόνιμος ""*πρόκειται για αδόκιμη «λεξιματική» κατασκευή ""*

----------


## SRF

> *Κανείς δεν αμφιβάλλει ότι υπάρχει*,  πλην όμως θα επαναλάβω ...... Ημιμόνιμος ""*πρόκειται για αδόκιμη «λεξιματική» κατασκευή ""*



! 
Αλτζχάϊμερ? Αναδίπλωσης? 'Η απλά απόδειξη της θεωρείας της εξέλιξης? Μην απογοητεύεσαι... σου απομένουν μόνον τα ... 
5/6  :Biggrin:  ακόμα!

----------


## leosedf

> Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ουδείς ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ άνθρωπος προβαίνει σε αναρτήσεις ευαίσθητων θεμάτων Δημόσια ,



Ευαίσθητα δεδομένα? Εγώ λέω μήπως να βάλουνε χύμα περισσότερα με λεπτομέρειες μπας και μάθουμε τίποτα.
Αν γίνανε και παλιότερα κλαιν.

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να σκοτωθείτε όμως ας κάνουμε λίγες ασκήσεις ΓΙΟΝΓΚΑΣ να χαλαρώσουμε.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Με μπερδεψες τωρα.Δεν ειναι το σωστο να αποφασισουν τα αρμοδια οργανα αν ειναι παρανομο η οχι?δεν ειναι αυτη η νομιμη διαδικασια ?
> Ο εισαγγελεας αποφασιζει αν υπαρχει υποθεση και το δικαστηριο αν ειναι αθωος η ενοχος. την Ξεφτιλα που ακριβως την χαρακτηριζουμε?



Γιατί σε μπέρδεψα?
Τα πράγματα είναι απλά:
Ο φίλος πιο πάνω έγραψε πως ο γερμανός ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν είχε μόνο πομποδέκτες, αλλά και κατασκοπευτικό εξοπλισμό.
Ρώτησα απλά να μάθω αν έχει κάποια εσωτερική πληροφόρηση που να το αποδεικνύει αυτό, γιατί η αστυνομία πομποδέκτες είχε κατασχέσει, από ότι είχε ανακοινώσει τουλάχιστον.
Οπότε αν τους πομποδέκτες τους χαρακτηρίζουμε "κατασκοπευτικό υλικό" και σέρνουμε στα δικαστήρια τον κόσμο, με νόμο που είχε βγει πριν καν γεννηθεί ο Μαρκόνι, δεν είναι ξεφτίλα για τη χώρα μας?
Μιας χώρας που εδώ και δεκαετίες είναι μέλος της ΕΕ και φυσικά οφείλει να εναρμονίζει με αυτή τους απαρχαιωμένους νόμους της?

----------


## vasilllis

> Γιατί σε μπέρδεψα?
> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά:
> Ο φίλος πιο πάνω έγραψε πως ο γερμανός ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν είχε μόνο πομποδέκτες, αλλά και κατασκοπευτικό εξοπλισμό.
> Ρώτησα απλά να μάθω αν έχει κάποια εσωτερική πληροφόρηση που να το αποδεικνύει αυτό, γιατί η αστυνομία πομποδέκτες είχε κατασχέσει, από ότι είχε ανακοινώσει τουλάχιστον.
> Οπότε αν τους πομποδέκτες τους χαρακτηρίζουμε "κατασκοπευτικό υλικό" και σέρνουμε στα δικαστήρια τον κόσμο, με νόμο που είχε βγει πριν καν γεννηθεί ο Μαρκόνι, δεν είναι ξεφτίλα για τη χώρα μας?
> Μιας χώρας που εδώ και δεκαετίες είναι μέλος της ΕΕ και φυσικά οφείλει να εναρμονίζει με αυτή τους απαρχαιωμένους νόμους της?



Nαι σωστα τα λες.
Ποιος ομως αποφασιζει αν οι πομποδεκτες ειναι πομποδεκτες? και οχι πυρηνικα ή δορυφορικα?? 
Ποιος ειναι ο αρμοδιος ελεγκτικος μηχανισμος??

----------


## john_b

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Τα μηχανήματα που αγοράζουμε από το e-bay έρχονται από την μάνα τους ξεκλείδωτα. Εμείς φυσικά τα δουλεύουμε στην ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη. Το γεγονός ότι μπορούν να συντονίσουν σε όλη την μπάντα, τα καθιστά παράνομα και εμάς σε πιθανό μπλέξιμο;

----------


## lepouras

συνονόματε θα σου πω ναι. εχω πετύχει σε περίπτωση συνάδελφου που τον σταματήσανε με mobile στο αμάξι και γυρνάγανε μια ώρα την ρόδα στο VFO (βλέπεις δεν ήξερε το όργανο πώς να βάλει συχνότητα) μέχρι να πάει κάπου στο 160 σε μια που ήξερε και πάταγε πρες από το φορητό του να δει αν ακούει το μηχάνημα.
μόλις είδε ότι ακούει τον πήραν αυτόφωρο, κατάσχεση του μηχανήματος και πέρασε ΣΚ μέσα μέχρι να πάει εισαγγελέα. οπότε είναι ου μπλέξεις.
άσχετα αν θυμάμαι καλά ότι μετά το 2004 που άλλαξε η νομοθεσία υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις για ξεκλείδωτα μηχανήματα μόνο σε όσους ανήκουν σε ομάδες πολιτικής προστασίας και ΟΕΑ(που ανήκουν στην πολιτική προστασία ούτως η άλλος)
κάποιος μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει σχετικά μιας και δεν θυμάμαι επακριβώς τον νόμο.

----------


## hurt30

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Τα μηχανήματα που αγοράζουμε από το e-bay έρχονται από την μάνα τους ξεκλείδωτα. Εμείς φυσικά τα δουλεύουμε στην ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη. Το γεγονός ότι μπορούν να συντονίσουν σε όλη την μπάντα, τα καθιστά παράνομα και εμάς σε πιθανό μπλέξιμο;



Ναι οπως ακριβώς το έγραψες.

----------


## john_b

Είναι σημαντικό αυτό να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε. Όποιος συνάδελφος γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες ας μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## hurt30

Δες τα: 1244/1972 και 14100/2002.

Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι το "όργανο" δεν είναι αρμόδιο να ξέρει ποιός (πόμπο)δέκτης ακούει τι και πως. 
Μόνο και μόνο άμα σε δει με κάτι που μιάζει με ασύρματο και κάνει "χσσσς" μια χαρά στο χαλάει το Σ/Κ.
Ομιλώ εκ πείρας...

----------


## john_b

Λοιπόν κύριοι, ο νόμος 1969/2011, σελίδα 27095 είναι σαφής:

12. Απαγορεύεται η εκπομπή εκτός των ζωνών ραδιοσυχνοτήτων που προβλέπονται για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις που σχετίζονται με την ασφάλεια ζωής ή την ασφάλεια πλοίου ή αεροσκάφους οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες επιτρέπεται να επικοινωνούν με σταθμούς άλλων υπηρεσιών. Η λειτουργία ραδιοερασιτεχνικών δεκτών εκτός των ζωνών ραδιοερασιτεχνικών συχνοτήτων επιτρέπεται με την επιφύλαξη της παραγράφου 15.


15. Απαγορεύεται ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης να χρησιμοποιεί τον εξοπλισμό του με σκοπό την παραβίαση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών.


Συνεπώς, μπορούμε να έχουμε ξεκλείδωτα μηχανήματα αρκεί να εκπέμπουμε μόνο εκεί που πρέπει, να ακούμε σεβόμενοι το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών και αν παραστεί ανάγκη, να κάνουμε χρήση συχνοτήτων εκτός των ζωνών ραδιοερασιτεχνικών συχνοτήτων. Κατάλαβα λάθος το νόμο;

----------

SRF (08-08-13)

----------


## hurt30

Επιπρόσθετα στον Νόμο 3431/2006 (άρθρο 24 - 19γ) λέει:




> "Απαγορεύεται η χωρίς άδεια διάθεση, κατοχή και χρήση εξοπλισμού με
> δυνατότητα σάρωσης του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και συγχρόνως παρακολούθησης
> και αποκωδικοποίησης εκπομπών που δεν προορίζονται για λήψη από το ευρύ
> κοινό.

----------


## Dragonborn

Οι διατάξεις του Ν. 3431/2006 δεν εφαρμόζονται στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες (άρθρο 1).

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Nαι σωστα τα λες.
> Ποιος ομως αποφασιζει αν οι πομποδεκτες ειναι πομποδεκτες? και οχι πυρηνικα ή δορυφορικα?? 
> Ποιος ειναι ο αρμοδιος ελεγκτικος μηχανισμος??



Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μιας και μιλάμε για κατασκοπία, πιστεύω η ΕΥΠ.
Σε αυτή δε θα πρέπει να καταφύγει η αστυνομία (αν η ίδια δεν έχει το τμήμα να αξιολογήσει τα μηχανήματα) και αυτή δε θα πρέπει να τα δει και να τα αξιολογήσει? Και να πει στην αστυνομία αν τα μηχανήματα μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν τις απόρρητες επικοινωνίες της χώρας?

----------


## haris_216

> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μιας και μιλάμε για κατασκοπία, πιστεύω η ΕΥΠ.
> Σε αυτή δε *θα πρέπει* να καταφύγει η αστυνομία (αν η ίδια δεν έχει το τμήμα να αξιολογήσει τα μηχανήματα) και αυτή δε *θα πρέπει* να τα δει και να τα αξιολογήσει? Και να πει στην αστυνομία αν τα μηχανήματα μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν τις απόρρητες επικοινωνίες της χώρας?



αυτά τα "θα πρέπει" είναι η κεντρική ιδέα (αλλά και λύση) πολλών από τα προβλήματα που ταλανίζουν το ελληνικό κράτος από την σύστασή του έως σήμερα.
και δυστυχώς, θα συνεχίσουν for years to come

----------


## antonis_p

:Unsure:  Σπαθί, κοκαΐνη και ασύρματοι στο σπίτι 30χρονου
11/08/13 - 16:27


*Οπλισμένος με σιδερογροθιά και έχοντας στις τσέπες του μικροποσότητα κοκαΐνης οδηγούσε το αυτοκίνητό του στην Κέρκυρα ένας 30χρονος Έλληνας, ο οποίος ακινητοποιήθηκε για τυπικό έλεγχο από αστυνομικούς της Ομάδας ΔΙ.ΑΣ..*

Μόλις βρέθηκαν αυτά που μετέφερε, ο  νεαρός οδηγός συνελήφθη και οδηγήθηκε στην Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση, όπου ανακρίθηκε από αστυνομικούς της Δίωξης Ναρκωτικών και ακολούθησε έρευνα στο σπίτι του. Εκεί βρέθηκαν άλλη μια μικροποσότητα κοκαΐνης, μικροποσότητα ακατέργαστης κάνναβης και 500 ευρώ.

Ο 30χρονος, που παραπέμφθηκε στον εισαγγελέα Πλημμελειοδικών Κέρκυρας, είχε στην κατοχή του και παράνομο οπλισμό που αποτελούνταν από ένα δίκαννο κυνηγετικό όπλο με δύο φυσίγγια, ένα σπαθί μήκους 63 εκατοστών, ενώ βρέθηκε και ένα φυσίγγιο πολεμικού τυφεκίου διαμετρήματος 7,62 χιλιοστών. Όμως, διαπιστώθηκε ότι παρακολουθούσε και τις κινήσεις των αστυνομικών της περιοχής *με τρεις φορητούς ασυρμάτους που κατείχε μαζί με τους φορτιστές και τις βάσεις τους.*

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## kioan

Επειδή δε φαίνεται πολύ καλά στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, η φωτογραφία με "τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς" σε καλύτερη ανάλυση είναι αυτή:

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν, η υπόθεση της Χίου είναι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ από αυτήν του νήματος... ! Αν και δεν "ενοχλεί" να αναφέρεται εδώ σε συνέχεια της αρχικής, αφού ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτή δείνχει την ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ μεταξύ δύο συμβάντων, και το "δέσιμο" της δεύτερης που δείχνει την "προχειρότητα", έστω, στην πρώτη! 

Όμως αυτό που θα έπρεπε να προκαλέι συζήτηση αν θέλετε είναι η ίδια η "είδηση"! Ο λόγος για να "κατασκοπεύει" η αξιολάτρευτη γείτονας, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι μέσα στις ειρηνικές προθέσεις της? Αυτό ίσως θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίζει - προετοιμάζει ?  
Μου θυμιζει τον ΑΤΤΙΛΑ 2 που ενώ συζητούσαν με τον Καραμανλή οι Τούρκοι και υπόσχονταν "ειρήνη & ηρεμία" κατά την διάρκεια των συζητήσεων (τις ίδιες ημέρες δηλαδή) έκαναν την εισβολή του ΑΤΤΙΛΑ 2 στην Κύπρο!!!  
Είναι αυτό που λέμε "έχουν μπέσα" !!!  :Biggrin:  
Προσωπικά με τις εμπειρίες που έχω & τις όποιες γνώσεις μου (που κατά άλλους μπορεί να είναι ανύπαρκτες εμπρός στις δικές τους μάλλον) θεωρώ ότι ειδικά με τον Τούρκο δεν υπάρχει ανοχή εμπιστοσύνης! Και δυστυχώς επί σειρά ετών, "συζητάμε με διμερείς επιτροπές" τα ίδια & τα ίδια... το τι ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ!!!

----------


## haris_216

> Επειδή δε φαίνεται πολύ καλά στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, η φωτογραφία με "τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς" σε καλύτερη ανάλυση είναι αυτή:



εντυπωσιακός εξοπλισμός.
και laptop, και κάρτες μνήμης, και χάρτες.
αισθάνομαι λίγο σαν κατάσκοπος αφού έχω από όλα αυτά. εντάξει όχι σε τέτοια ποσότητα (πχ 3 laptop). αλλά μάλλον αυτό ξεχωρίζει τον καλό από τον κακό κατάσκοπο.
ακόμα και τα γυαλιά με την ενσωματωμένη κάμερα είναι κάτι που βρίσκεται στο ebay και προσωπικά ίσως να χρησιμοποιούσα αν ήθελα να "τραβήξω" καμιά εύμορφη δεσποινίδα ή την φωτό ενός ωραίου κήπου και ήθελα να γλυτώσω τα "τι τραβάς ρε φίλε".

----------


## john_b

Δηλαδή εμείς που λόγο των ορεινών μας εξορμήσεων έχουμε γούστα και εξοπλισμό επιβίωσης που φτάνει σε εντελώς επειχηρισιακό επίπεδο, αν πέσουμε σε κανέναν στόκο θα βρεθούμε στο γκουαντάναμο ως υπερκατάσκοποι;

----------


## leosedf

Αφόδευσε μέσα δηλαδή γιατί αν δούνε το μαχαίρι επιβίωσης(με μια λάμα ΝΑ)  και τα υπόλοιπα στην τσάντα θα μας πάνε σηκωτούς για εισβολή στη χώρα.

----------


## john_b

Falkniven F1, Spyderco Tenasious, πριόνι σπαστό, κιάλια, πιξίδα και ειδικός γνώμονας για υπολογισμό συντεταγμένων πλέγματος τετραγώνου, χάρτες, V/U, τρόφιμα ανάγκης, υλικό επιβίωσης, φαρμακείο, ειδικές τέντες για κατασκευή καταλύματος, χημικά φώτα, επιχειρισακοί φακοί, συστήματα μαγειρέματος - αποστείρωσης νερού, κ.λπ., κ.λπ. Πράγματα που στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους τα προτείνει η ΓΓΠΠ ως εξοπλισμό αντιμετώπισης εκτάκτων αναγκών που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ, μπορεί νας μας οδηγήσουν σε ένα μεγάλο μπλέξιμο με τους κάθε λογής φωστήρες που έχουμε. Μόνο ο εξοπλισμός ανάματος φωτιάς (προσανάματα ειδικά, τρείς διαφορετικοί τρόποι ανάματος, κ.λπ.) αρκεί για να σου φωρτώσουν όλους τους εμπρισμούς των τελευταίων 40 ετών). Τελικά πως μπορούμε να προστατευτούμε;

----------


## giwrgosss

> Falkniven F1, Spyderco Tenasious, πριόνι σπαστό, κιάλια, πιξίδα και  ειδικός γνώμονας για υπολογισμό συντεταγμένων πλέγματος τετραγώνου,  χάρτες, V/U, τρόφιμα ανάγκης, υλικό επιβίωσης, φαρμακείο, ειδικές τέντες  για κατασκευή καταλύματος, χημικά φώτα, επιχειρισακοί φακοί, συστήματα  μαγειρέματος - αποστείρωσης νερού, κ.λπ., κ.λπ.



 ακομα εξω κυκλοφορας εσυ και δεν σε μπουζουριασανε παλιο κατασκοπε τρομοκρατη ??  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

SRF (13-08-13)

----------


## john_b

Πλάκα πλάκα, σκέφτομαι να συντάξω μια επιστολή προς την ΓΓΠΠ και τον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη ζητώντας τους να μου απαντήσουν πως διασφαλιζόμαστε απέναντι στο νόμο έχοντας συγκεντρωμένα τα προβλεπόμενα για μια έκτακτη ανάγκη.

----------


## giwrgosss

χωρίς να ξέρω εντελώς το θέμα άλλα αν είσαι σε κάποιο σύλλογο δεν σε προστατεύει ? απως πχ κυνηγών ... θα μου πεις πρεπει να τους πληρωσεις και κλπ ... αφιλοκερδής συλλογοι ? ξερω γω ... λέω τώρα ... θα σου πουν κάποια μελή απο δω .... αλλά τέτοιες μερες τέτοια λογια ... λείπουν για βουτιές ....

----------


## haris_216

εδώ θυμάμαι από παλιά ότι σε ανακοινώσεις σχετικά με "τρομοκρατικό" εξοπλισμό που έβρισκαν σε έρευνες σπιτιών αναρχικών ή άλλων (δεν αναφέρομαι σε οπλισμό όπου τα πράγματα είναι τελείως ξεκάθαρα) μας έλεγαν (και έδειχναν στην tv) μπουκάλια μπύρας (για μολότωφ), πανιά (ομοίως), κλπ.
δηλαδή πράγματα που σπάνια βρίσκονται σε σπίτια!!!
άσε που ενίοτε υπήρχε και κάποιο μαχαίρι με λάμα 10 εκατοστών. δηλαδή είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η μάνα μου πρέπει να είναι τελείως σκληροπυρηνικό αντιδραστικό στοιχείο αφου κόβει το ψωμί με ένα μαχαίρι...νααα (με το συμπάθιο)

----------


## sigmacom

Βλέπω που πάει η κουβέντα αλλά θα σας το χαλάσω, καθώς όπως δημοσιεύτηκε, ο τυπάκος ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕ ότι ασκούσε κατασκοπευτική δραστηριότητα...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dragonborn

Προσωπικά δεν κυκλοφορώ πια με φορητά και mobile ραδιοτηλέφωνα γιατί δεν ξέρω σε ποιόν θα πέσω... Άσε που και οι φίλοι μου έχουν με τα χρόνια μισο-αποσυρθει από τα VHF και τους αναμεταδότες και δεν κάνω μεγάλη χρήση.

----------


## john_b

*Άσχετο:* Να κανονίσουμε όλοι ένα ραντεβού στον αέρα να τα πούμε στους 145.775 αμα είναι, να γνωριζόμαστε κιόλας.

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό με τους συλλόγους και τις ενώσεις κλπ μου προκαλεί εμετούς.

----------


## hurt30

> εντυπωσιακός εξοπλισμός.
> και laptop, και κάρτες μνήμης, και χάρτες.




Αχ τί μου θύμισες τώρα... http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26516&subid=2&pubid=112796185 
Ειδικά ή φωτό με την κλέμα πάνω στην μητρική, όλα τα λεφτά!!!!

----------


## Samios60

Τελικα ο τυπος ηταν κατασκοπος !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## john_b

> Βλέπω που πάει η κουβέντα αλλά θα σας το χαλάσω, καθώς όπως δημοσιεύτηκε, ο τυπάκος ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕ ότι ασκούσε κατασκοπευτική δραστηριότητα...



Ναι, ο τύπος πρέπει να ήταν κατάσκοπος. Αν όμως σε τσιμπήσουν και σε δουν στραβά, δεν ισχύει και τόσο το δικαίωμα να θεωρείσαι αθώος και η δημόσια αρχή να υποχρεούται να αποδείξει την ενοχή σου και όχι εσύ την αθωότητα σου, σε λίγες μέρες θα σε κάνουν να ομολογείς ότι είσαι Ελέφαντας, ή Γατόπαρδος, ή ότι θέλουν να πεις.

----------


## picdev

> εντυπωσιακός εξοπλισμός.
> και laptop, και κάρτες μνήμης, και χάρτες.
> αισθάνομαι λίγο σαν κατάσκοπος αφού έχω από όλα αυτά. εντάξει όχι σε τέτοια ποσότητα (πχ 3 laptop). αλλά μάλλον αυτό ξεχωρίζει τον καλό από τον κακό κατάσκοπο.
> ακόμα και τα γυαλιά με την ενσωματωμένη κάμερα είναι κάτι που βρίσκεται στο ebay και προσωπικά ίσως να χρησιμοποιούσα αν ήθελα να "τραβήξω" καμιά εύμορφη δεσποινίδα ή την φωτό ενός ωραίου κήπου και ήθελα να γλυτώσω τα "τι τραβάς ρε φίλε".



πώς κάνεις τον έξυπνο χωρίς να ξέρεις? 
τον παρακολουθούσαν βδομάδες τον γερμανό και έχουν βιντεοσκοπήσει τις συναντήσεις του, ενώ υπάρχουν και τα email που έστελνε, μάλλον είσαι τουρκολάγνος ,δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς 
Επίσης τον παρακολούθησαν απο το 2010 για κάποια περίοδο αλλά δεν τους γέμισε το μάτι, έχασαν τα ίχνη του και δεν το συνέχισαν.

διάβασε εδώ, αν δεν σου κάνει να σου στείλω κανένα λινκ της χουριέτ 
http://strategyreports.wordpress.com...A%CE%B1%CF%84/


http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...08/2013_529745

----------


## Dragonborn

Αγαπητέ picdev, ναι, ήταν κατάσκοπος, αλλά όχι επειδή είχε φωτογραφική μηχανή, laptop και τουριστικούς χάρτες. Ήταν κατάσκοπος γιατί ήταν σε επαφή με ξένες μυστικές υπηρεσίες και είχε σταλεί για το σκοπό αυτό στη Χϊο από χρόνια. Τα ουσιαστικά τεκμήρια είναι αυτά που αφορούν την επικοινωνία του με τις τουρκικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες, όπως σωστά αναφέρεις (και πάλι δεν ξέρουμε αν τους μετέδωσε κάτι που είναι πραγματικά μυστικό).  Οι φωτογραφικές μηχανές και τα laptops αποτελούν πειστήρια μόνο στο μυαλό των ανόητων Κλουζώ και Σαΐνηδων της ΕΛΑΣ. 

inspector gadget photo.jpg

Τα αντικείμενα αυτά σωστά κατάσχονται, καταγράφονται και υποβάλλονται σε εγκληματολογική έρευνα, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα μπορούσε να υποβληθεί ένα ποτήρι, ένα σταχτοδοχείο ή μια χτένα. Όμως από μόνα τους, χωρίς τα αποτελέσματα του εγκληματολογικού, δεν αποτελούν πειστήρια για τίποτα. Η δημοσίευση εκ μέρους της αστυνομίας φωτογραφιών σαν αυτή που είδαμε αποτελεί μια χαζή προσπάθεια φτηνού εντυπωσιασμού των πολιτικών προϊσταμένων και της κοινής γνώμης, μια προσπάθεια να πείσουν ότι παράγουν έργο.

----------


## nick1974

> Αγαπητέ picdev, ναι, ήταν κατάσκοπος, *αλλά όχι επειδή είχε φωτογραφική μηχανή, laptop και τουριστικούς χάρτες. Ήταν κατάσκοπος γιατί ήταν σε επαφή με ξένες μυστικές υπηρεσίες και είχε σταλεί για το σκοπό αυτό στη Χϊο από χρόνια.* Τα ουσιαστικά τεκμήρια είναι αυτά που αφορούν την επικοινωνία του με τις τουρκικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες, όπως σωστά αναφέρεις (και πάλι δεν ξέρουμε αν τους μετέδωσε κάτι που είναι πραγματικά μυστικό).  *Οι φωτογραφικές μηχανές και τα laptops αποτελούν πειστήρια μόνο στο μυαλό των ανόητων Κλουζώ και Σαΐνηδων της ΕΛΑΣ.* 
> 
> inspector gadget photo.jpg
> 
> Τα αντικείμενα αυτά σωστά κατάσχονται, καταγράφονται και υποβάλλονται σε εγκληματολογική έρευνα,* με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα μπορούσε να υποβληθεί ένα ποτήρι, ένα σταχτοδοχείο ή μια χτένα*. Όμως από μόνα τους, χωρίς τα αποτελέσματα του εγκληματολογικού, δεν αποτελούν πειστήρια για τίποτα. Η δημοσίευση εκ μέρους της αστυνομίας φωτογραφιών σαν αυτή που είδαμε αποτελεί μια χαζή προσπάθεια φτηνού εντυπωσιασμού των πολιτικών προϊσταμένων και της κοινής γνώμης, μια προσπάθεια να πείσουν ότι παράγουν έργο.





Ελα ντε, αν μπουν στο σπιτι μου δηλαδη με τοσα gadgetακια θα γραψουν την επομενη οτι ανακαλυφθηκε η ταυτοτητα του Batman  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## Dragonborn

> πώς κάνεις τον έξυπνο χωρίς να ξέρεις?



Δηλαδή εσύ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ; Όχι φίλε μου, ξέρεις μόνο αυτά που γράφονται στις εφημερίδες και την μπλογκόσφαιρα και μπορεί να είναι ή να μην είναι αλήθεια. Κάθε συντάκτης (αστυνομικός, δημοσιογράφος κλπ) συνειδητά ή υποσυνείδητα αλλοιώνει τα γεγονότα. 

Ο εκπρόσωπος της αστυνομίας θα κοιτάξει να μεγαλοποιήσει τα ευρήματα και θα τα παραγεμίσει με υποθέσεις για να δείξει πόσο καλοί και αποτελεσματικοί είναι. Ξέρετε πόσες φορές τα "ατράνταχτα τεκμήρια" καταλήγουν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων του δικαστηρίου, αν ο κατηγορούμενος έχει καλό δικηγόρο; (*)

Ο δημοσιογράφος θα προσθέσει ότι ανοησία και αοριστολογία του έμαθαν στη σχολή δημοσιογραφίας ("η σύγκρουση ήταν σφοδρή", "επεκράτησε πανικός" κλπ) για να γεμίσει μια στήλη που να τραβάει τον αναγνώστη. Αν μάλιστα το γεγονός αλληλεπιδρά με την επίσημη πολιτική της εφημερίδας (π.χ. "κακοί γερμανοί που μας στριμώχνουν και μας χαλάνε την καλοπέραση με δανεικά") τότε αρχίζουν τα τρελά υπονοούμενα.

Πρόσεξε και κάτι άλλο: το άρθρο της υποτιθέμενης σοβαρής "Καθημερινής" τελειώνει: "_Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι σε μια πανομοιότυπη υπόθεση είχε συλληφθεί τον  Μάιο του 2012 σε ξενοδοχείο στο Μαστιχάρι της Κω 75χρονος υπήκοος  Γερμανίας κατηγορούμενος για κατασκοπεία. Είχε δηλώσει συνταξιούχος  υπάλληλος του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών και ραδιοερασιτέχνης, προκειμένου να  αιτιολογήσει συσκευές επικοινωνίας που είχαν βρεθεί στην κατοχή του.  Από δημοσιεύματα στον Τύπο της Γερμανίας προέκυπτε ότι ο συλληφθείς ήταν  στο παρελθόν υπάλληλος της Ομοσπονδιακής Υπηρεσίας Ασφαλείας της  Γερμανίας._" Που την είδατε την "πανομοιότυπη υπόθεση"; Τέθηκε ποτέ θέμα με φωτογράφηση και τουρκικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών για τον Baldur Drobnica; Απλώς ο *απαράδεκτος* δημοσιογράφος Γιάννης Σουλιώτης το "παίζει". Θεωρεί (εύλογα) ότι ο τυπικός αναγνώστης δεν θυμάται τις λεπτομέρεις οπότε μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει και την υπόθεση Drobnica για να μεγαλοποιήσει το θέμα της Χίου. Και οι εξίσου απαράδεκτοι προϊστάμενοί του (αρχισυντάκτης & ιδιοκτήτης) επιβραβεύουν την συμπεριφορά του.

(*) Φαντάζομαι ότι γνωρίζεις ποιοί κατηγορούμενοι διαθέτουν καλούς δικηγόρους, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## picdev

κοίτα δεν διαβάζω μόνο τη καθημερινή άλλα και άλλα *αξιόπιστα* blog που έχουν σχέση με την άμυνα και την ασφάλεια,
το τι έγραψε η καθημερινή για τον προηγούμενο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το φετινό περιστατικό, που αναμίχθηκε και η ΕΥΠ και υπάρχουν τόσα στοιχεία! μάλιστα τα είπε όλα ο γέρος, χαρτί και καλαμάρι,
τώρα αν εσύ πιστεύεις οτι του τα φόρτωσαν όλα αυτά, έχεις πρόβλημα , η βλέπεις πολύ λιακόπουλο.
Τέτοια περιστατικά είναι συχνό φαινόμενο στα νησιά  , πολλά δεν τα μαθαίνεις καν και άλλα όπως αυτό τα βγάζουν προς τα έξω βδομάδες μετά τη σύλληψη ,
 για να δείξουν έργο, για να στείλουν μηνύματα, για να πιέσουν διπλωματικά και άλλα.

----------


## picdev

και απορώ γιατί δεν έχει υποθεί κάτι για την υπόθεση της Λήμνου , με τους 2 τσέχους προγραμματιστές που είχαν συλληφθεί γιατί χαρτογραφούσαν το νησί, η εταιρεία ονομάζεται Bohemia interructive, και έχει κατασκευάσει τον καλύτερο παιχνίδι εξομοίωσης μάχης, το arma.
 τότε πάλι είχαν πολλοί να τους υπερασπιστούν αλλά τους διέφευγε οτι το παιχνίδι αυτό σε μία pro έκδοση *πουλιόταν για στρατιωτική χρήση* , για να τρέχουν σενάρια μάχης, ή να εκπαιδεύουν στρατιώτες.
Είχα παίξει το πρώτο arma, και όσοι δεν το έχουν παίξει δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν το μέγεθος της εξομοίωσης και του AI που είχαν οι στρατιώτες.
Τελικά έκατσαν λίγο στη φυλακή και μετά απο παρέμβαση του τσέχου πρωθυπουργού τους απελευθέρωσαν, όπως και να χει πρέπει να περνάει το μνμ ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει εθνική ασφάλεια... λέμε τώρα

----------


## Dragonborn

Προφανώς δεν διάβασες τι έγραψε η Καθημερινή. Δεν πειράζει.

Σχετικά με αξιόπιστα έντυπα και sites, επίτρεψέ μου να έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου. Καθένας παίζει το παιχνίδι του, και επιπλέον πολλοί (ιδίως αυτοί με τις σχετικά καλές προθέσεις) είναι άσχετοι και δεν μπορούν να δουν τα θέματα στην σωστή τους διάσταση. Κάνουν την τρίχα τριχιά αν τους βολεύει και καταπίνουν άλλα πράγματα γιατί δεν είναι πιασιάρικα.

Όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω το φετεινό περιστατικό το θεωρώ "γνήσιο" αλλά ντυμένο με φρουφρούδες και αρώματα. Από την άλλη δεν έχω πεισθεί ότι ο τύπος έδινε υλικό ουσιασιτκής ποιότητος, παρόλο που ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό των γερμανών έχει περάσει από την Stasi και έχει κάποια στοιχειώδη ικανότητα συλλογής πληροφοριών. 

Και μια και ανοίγεις το θέμα των τσέχων, τα αδίκηματα περι μυστικών της πολιτείας και κατασκοπείας στον ελληνικό ποινικό κώδικα (άρθρα 146, 148 & 149) είναι γραμμένα σαν ακορντεόν. Είναι ολο-όλο 20 αράδες, αλλά είναι επίτηδες τόσο γενικόλογα γραμμένο ώστε να εξασφαλίζουν καταδίκη με υποτυπώδη και περιστασικά στοιχεία. Κάνε ένα κόπο και διάβασε ειδικά το άρθρο 149 παράγραφος 1 και θα φρικάρεις, με βάση αυτό όλοι θα έπρεπε να μπαινοβγαίνουμε στη φυλακή ανά διετία. EDIT: Αν σου κάνει εντύπωση το στυλ, σου λέω ότι ψηφίστηκε το 1950 (!) και έκτοτε δεν έχει αλλάξει εκτός από μετάφραση στην δημοτική.

Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι την ιστορία με τους 12 plane spotters που συνελήφθησαν ως κατάσκοποι στην Καλαμάτα και πέρασαν αφάνταστη ταλαιπωρία πριν 10 χρόνια. Από τη στιγμή που έγινε η αρχική σύλληψη, η κυβέρνηση διέρρεε συνεχώς στα ΜΜΕ ψευδή στοιχεία, τα οποία δεν υπήρχαν στο κατηγορητήριο, με σκοπό να κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις στην διεθνή κοινή γνώμη. Οι τυπος έπαιξε το παιχνίδι της κυβέρνησης, με μόνη αξιοπρεπή εξαίρεση τον Κώστα Καβαθα (Πτήση) που κράτησε εξαιρετικά χαμηλούς τόνους. Το αποτέλεσμα βέβαια εκείνης της ιστορίας (κυβερνητικής σκευωρίας θα έλεγα) ήταν το αντίθετοι από το αναμενόμενο. Έκτοτε τα αεροδρόμια της Π.Α. άνοιξαν σταδιακά στους φωτογράφους, έγιναν αρκετά air shows, οργανώθηκαν κάποιες στοιχειώδεις σελίδες στο internet κλπ.

Σου λέω μόνο ένα πράγμα, σε θέματα εθνικής ασφαλείας είμαστε ακριβοί στα πίτουρα και φτηνοί στις κότες.

----------


## picdev

γνωρίζω plane spotter ,που έχει περάσει τα ίδια σε χώρα του εξωτερικού (όχι τα ίδια γιατί τη γλίτωσε στο παρατρίχα), επειδή γύρισε τη μηχανή του προς εγκαταστάσεις της υπερδύναμης, εκεί ήταν δικαιολογιμένοι ? πάντως ήξερε οτι πήγαινε γυρεύοντας , δεν ήταν σε ευρωπαϊκό κράτος.

Οπως και να χει φωτογράφιζαν *στρατιωτικά* αεροπλάνα και ο οργανωτής , είχε πάει στη τουρκία για να επισκεφτεί τούρκους αξιωματικούς, αν ήταν τόσο ηλίθιοι να τα κάνουν αυτά σε χώρες όπως η ελλάδα και η τουρκία που μόλις πριν 5 χρόνια είχαν θερμό επεισόδιο, τότε τι να πώ ελπίζω να έβαλαν μυαλό

----------


## Dragonborn

-Καλημέρα Γιάννη!

-Κουκιά σπέρνω...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Οπως και να χει φωτογράφιζαν *στρατιωτικά* αεροπλάνα και ο οργανωτής , είχε πάει στη τουρκία για να επισκεφτεί τούρκους αξιωματικούς, αν ήταν τόσο ηλίθιοι να τα κάνουν αυτά σε χώρες όπως η ελλάδα και η τουρκία που μόλις πριν 5 χρόνια είχαν θερμό επεισόδιο, τότε τι να πώ ελπίζω να έβαλαν μυαλό



Μου αρέσει το περί δικαίου αίσθημα σου. Καταδικάζεις κάποιον όχι για τις πράξεις του αλλά για τις εντυπώσεις που προκαλούνται στη συγκεκριμένη χρονική συγκυρία! Εσύ φίλε μου, παρέα με τον leosedf, θα κάνατε καταπληκτική καριέρα στο καθεστώς του Στάλιν. Ο leosedf σαν αρχηγός της αστυνομίας και εσύ σαν αμερόληπτος δικαστής.

Ναι, και η πρώτη ψευδής κατηγορία που διέδωσε για ξεκάρφωμα η κυβέρνηση (ενώ δεν συμπεριλαμβανότατν στο κατηγορητήριο) ήταν ότι φωτογράφιζαν αεροπλάνα. Φυσικά οι δημοσιογράφοι το επανέλαβαν σχοινί-κορδόνι και εσύ το βρήκες ψάχνοντας στα δήθεν αξιόπιστα blog. Να υποθέσω ότι είσαι τακτικός θαμώνας του defencenet και του "εν κρυπτώ";

----------


## leosedf

http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules
Δώσε λίγο έμφαση στον κανόνα 4.
Γιατί στην επόμενη έχεις 2-3 εβδομάδες.

----------


## picdev

, όποιος πιστεύει το defencenet έχει πρόβλημα,το έχω γράψει και εδώ πολλές φορές.
με το εν κρυπτώ τι πρόβλημα έχεις? έχω και τον σάββα βλάσση friend στο facebook :Biggrin: 
Μακάρι να γίνω δικαστής και ο leosedfαρχι μπάτσος, θα κοιμόσασταν με τα κλειδιά στις πόρτες  :Lol:

----------

Dragonborn (16-08-13)

----------


## Dragonborn

Τα είπες όλα (γλώττα λανθάνουσα τ'αληθή λέγει) . Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να πω κάτι άλλο... Καλημέρα και στους δυο σας.

----------


## Samios60

Μαλλον πρεπει να αλλαξει ο τιτλος ..Απο 'Μοναδικη ξεφτιλα της Χωρας μας '  σε 'Μοναδικη  Πρωτια '

----------


## Dragonborn

Και μια και σας αρέσουν τα εθνικοπατριωτικά, έχετε ακούσει για το double cross system;

Υποθέστε ότι ο γερμανός της Χίου ήταν ένας στοιχειδώς αποτελεσματικός κατάσκοπος, που μετέδιδε ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες και όχι φωτογραφίες θάμνων κοντά στην πύλη στρατοπέδων και αποκόμματα τοπικών εφημερίδων. Επίσης υποθέστε ότι εγώ είμαι ο διευθυντής της αρμόδιας ελληνικής υπηρεσίας (από υπαστυνόμος στην ασφάλεια έως διοικητής ΕΥΠ) και προτιμώ επίσης να είμαι αποτελεσματικός παρά να καλλιεργώ την εικόνα μου στα media και τα blogs. Θα έπιανα τον γερμανό χωρίς να ανακοινώσω σε κανέναν τίποτα και θα έκανα μια συμφωνία μαζί του: Αν σου δίνουν 500-1500 για κάθε πακέτο, έχεις 1000 ευρώ επιπλέον από εμένα όταν θα τους πλασάρεις ότι πλαστή πληροφορία σου δίνω. Εν τω μεταξύ για να μην υποψιαστούν τίποτα, συνέχιζε να στέλνεις φωτογραφίες από χακί καναδέζες που μεταφέρουν ώνια. Και έτσι και τολμήσεις να με πουλήσεις, π.χ. προσπαθήσεις να εξαφανιστείς ή να ειδοποιήσεις τα μέχρι τώρα αφεντικά σου, θα με βάλεις σε μεγάλο πειρασμό να σε πουλήσω για δόλωμα στα παραγάδια. Ενώ αν κάνεις ότι σου λέω, θα σου αγοράσω και ένα καινούργιο laptop από το eshop που κάνει εκπτώσεις, γιατί αυτό που έχεις είναι χρέπι.

Αλλά αυτό απαιτεί την ψύχραιμη προσέγγιση της "ήρεμης δύναμης", με εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μας, αντί για την ψυχολογία της εθνικιστικής υστερίας και το σύνδρομο του μόνιμα καταδιακώμενου από τους ισχυρους της γής.

Disclaimer: επειδή θέλω να είμαι δίκαιος, κρατάω μια πισινή ότι πιθανόν αυτό όντως έγινε όταν τον εντόπισαν αρχικά, αλλά λόγω ελλείψεως πόρων οι δικοί μας έχασαν τον έλεγχο του γερμανού και αυτός τους έφτυσε, οπότε απόφάσισαν αντί να τον κάνουν δόλωμα, να τον "κάψουν" δίνοντάς τον στις εφημερίδες και τα blogs.

Ά, και για να μην πείτε ότι διαβάζω αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα, το double cross system αναφέρεται στην αληθινή ιστορία του χειρισμού με τον τρόπο αυτό όλων των γερμανών πρακτόρων στην Βρετανία από το MI-5 στον 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.

----------


## john_b

Και που ξέρει κανείς ότι δεν γινόταν αυτό και τον έκαψαν σαν βεγγαλικό στο παραπέντε γιατί πλησίαζαν να τον καταλάβουν οι άλλοι; 
Αυτά είναι βρόμικα παιχνίδια και κανεις δεν ξέρει ποιά είναι πράγματι η αλήθεια.

----------


## Dragonborn

Έ, επειδή είμαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος και θα ήθελα να έγινε έτσι, γράφω το "disclaimer". Αν και δεν το πολυπιστεύω - too good to be true.

Ως προς το ποιά είναι πράγματι η αλήθεια, κάποιος ισχυρίσθηκε χθες ότι την γνωρίζει γιατί διαβάζει διάφορα blogs.

----------


## john_b

Αν ξέραμε την αλήθεια ο κόσμος θα ήταν ίσως διαφορετικός και αν οι εκλογές άλλαζαν τα πράγματα θα κυρίσονταν παράνομες. 
Όπως επίσης, οι επαναστάσεις σε αυτή την χώρα ξεκινάνε πάντα από τους βολεμένους. Αν δεν ξεκινήσουν από τίποτε δημοσιουπαλληλίσκους, τότε θα την ξεκινήσουν τα τετρασέγγονα μας που θα υπηρετούν στην αυλή του Αλή πασά, ωπ, λάθος, στο τέταρτο ράιχ ήθελα να πω. Άσχετο αλλά έτσι μου 'ρθε τώρα.

----------


## nick1974

> Και μια και σας αρέσουν τα εθνικοπατριωτικά, έχετε ακούσει για το double cross system;
> 
> Υποθέστε ότι ο γερμανός της Χίου ήταν ένας στοιχειδώς αποτελεσματικός κατάσκοπος, που μετέδιδε ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες και όχι φωτογραφίες θάμνων κοντά στην πύλη στρατοπέδων και αποκόμματα τοπικών εφημερίδων. Επίσης υποθέστε ότι εγώ είμαι ο διευθυντής της αρμόδιας ελληνικής υπηρεσίας (από υπαστυνόμος στην ασφάλεια έως διοικητής ΕΥΠ) και προτιμώ επίσης να είμαι αποτελεσματικός παρά να καλλιεργώ την εικόνα μου στα media και τα blogs. Θα έπιανα τον γερμανό χωρίς να ανακοινώσω σε κανέναν τίποτα και θα έκανα μια συμφωνία μαζί του: Αν σου δίνουν 500-1500 για κάθε πακέτο, έχεις 1000 ευρώ επιπλέον από εμένα όταν θα τους πλασάρεις ότι πλαστή πληροφορία σου δίνω. Εν τω μεταξύ για να μην υποψιαστούν τίποτα, συνέχιζε να στέλνεις φωτογραφίες από χακί καναδέζες που μεταφέρουν ώνια. Και έτσι και τολμήσεις να με πουλήσεις, π.χ. προσπαθήσεις να εξαφανιστείς ή να ειδοποιήσεις τα μέχρι τώρα αφεντικά σου, θα με βάλεις σε μεγάλο πειρασμό να σε πουλήσω για δόλωμα στα παραγάδια. Ενώ αν κάνεις ότι σου λέω, θα σου αγοράσω και ένα καινούργιο laptop από το eshop που κάνει εκπτώσεις, γιατί αυτό που έχεις είναι χρέπι.
> 
> Αλλά αυτό απαιτεί την ψύχραιμη προσέγγιση της "ήρεμης δύναμης", με εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μας, αντί για την ψυχολογία της εθνικιστικής υστερίας και το σύνδρομο του μόνιμα καταδιακώμενου από τους ισχυρους της γής.
> 
> Disclaimer: επειδή θέλω να είμαι δίκαιος, κρατάω μια πισινή ότι πιθανόν αυτό όντως έγινε όταν τον εντόπισαν αρχικά, αλλά λόγω ελλείψεως πόρων οι δικοί μας έχασαν τον έλεγχο του γερμανού και αυτός τους έφτυσε, οπότε απόφάσισαν αντί να τον κάνουν δόλωμα, να τον "κάψουν" δίνοντάς τον στις εφημερίδες και τα blogs.
> 
> Ά, και για να μην πείτε ότι διαβάζω αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα, το double cross system αναφέρεται στην αληθινή ιστορία του χειρισμού με τον τρόπο αυτό όλων των γερμανών πρακτόρων στην Βρετανία από το MI-5 στον 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.



δε μπορω να συμφωνισω περισσοτερο... 
Αν οντως παιζει υποθεση κατασκοπειας και βαλαν και τους δημοσιογραφισκους, τους εισαγγελεις, τους μπατσους και ολα αυτα τα πλασματα στο παρτυ (πως δε βαλαν και την Εφη Θωδη? ) τοτε ειμαστε πραγματικα για κλαματα...
ΑΝ μια στο απειρο παιζει η υποθεση να ειναι αληθινη τοτε δε χρειαζεται ουτε κατασκοπεια ουτε καν πολεμος για να μας παρουν και τα σωβρακα

----------


## Dragonborn

> πως δε βαλαν και την Εφη Θωδη?



Και συ πως το ξέρεις ότι δεν έβαλαν την Έφη Θώδη?  Δες λίγο μεσημεριανό στον ALPHA...

 :Tongue2:

----------


## antonis_p

Πληροφορία για τους κυνηγούς κατασκόπων:

http://qrzcq.com/call/SV4/DF6MS/QRP Είναι στα 30μ τώρα, 
(με τί κατασκοπευτικό εξοπλισμό άραγε ... )

----------


## Dragonborn

- Να συλληφθεί παραυτα και να προσαχθεί εις το οικείον. 
- 1-4, μεταβαίνουμε.

----------


## antonis_p

"Οργώνουν" τη χώρα οι αλλοδαποί κατάσκοποι με ραδιοερασιτεχνικό εξοπλισμό:

http://dxing.at-communication.com/en/sv8-pa1fj-p_chios/

----------


## Dragonborn

Η αστυνομία επαγρυπνεί!

Η είδηση είναι ακριβής, πρόκειται για το συνεργειο του ΣΚΑΙ. Από ότι κατάλαβα διώκονται με βάση το άρθρο 149 παράγραφος 1, που τόσο αγαπούν οι διαχειριστές του forum.

----------


## lepouras

> Η αστυνομία επαγρυπνεί!
> 
> Η είδηση είναι ακριβής, πρόκειται για το συνεργειο του ΣΚΑΙ. Από ότι κατάλαβα διώκονται με βάση το άρθρο 149 παράγραφος 1, που τόσο αγαπούν οι διαχειριστές του forum.



<<Πληφορίες αναφέρουν ότι οι δυο ενδεχομενώς και να βρεθούν αντιμέτωποι με την κατηγορία της κατασκοπείας σε βαθμό *πλημμελήματος*.>>
βαρύγδουπα άρθρα για το τίποτα.

----------


## Dragonborn

Ε, τώρα, defencenet είναι αυτό, Βλαδίμηρος, μην τα θέλεις όλα δικά σου.

----------


## jimnaf

[QUOTE=Dragonborn;612548]Και μια και σας αρέσουν τα εθνικοπατριωτικά, έχετε ακούσει για το double cross system;

Υποθέστε ότι ο γερμανός της Χίου ήταν ένας στοιχειδώς αποτελεσματικός κατάσκοπος, που μετέδιδε ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες και όχι φωτογραφίες θάμνων κοντά στην πύλη στρατοπέδων και αποκόμματα τοπικών εφημερίδων. Επίσης υποθέστε ότι εγώ είμαι ο διευθυντής της αρμόδιας ελληνικής υπηρεσίας (από υπαστυνόμος στην ασφάλεια έως διοικητής ΕΥΠ) και προτιμώ επίσης να είμαι αποτελεσματικός παρά να καλλιεργώ την εικόνα μου στα media και τα blogs. Θα έπιανα τον γερμανό χωρίς να ανακοινώσω σε κανέναν τίποτα και θα έκανα μια συμφωνία μαζί του: Αν σου δίνουν 500-1500 για κάθε πακέτο, έχεις 1000 ευρώ επιπλέον από εμένα όταν θα τους πλασάρεις ότι πλαστή πληροφορία σου δίνω. Εν τω μεταξύ για να μην υποψιαστούν τίποτα, συνέχιζε να στέλνεις φωτογραφίες από χακί καναδέζες που μεταφέρουν ώνια. Και έτσι και τολμήσεις να με πουλήσεις, π.χ. προσπαθήσεις να εξαφανιστείς ή να ειδοποιήσεις τα μέχρι τώρα αφεντικά σου, θα με βάλεις σε μεγάλο πειρασμό να σε πουλήσω για δόλωμα στα παραγάδια. Ενώ αν κάνεις ότι σου λέω, θα σου αγοράσω και ένα καινούργιο laptop από το eshop που κάνει εκπτώσεις, γιατί αυτό που έχεις είναι χρέπι.

*Αλλά αυτό απαιτεί την ψύχραιμη προσέγγιση της "ήρεμης δύναμης", με εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μας, αντί για την ψυχολογία της εθνικιστικής υστερίας και το σύνδρομο του μόνιμα καταδιακώμενου από τους ισχυρους της γής.*

Disclaimer: επειδή θέλω να είμαι δίκαιος, κρατάω μια πισινή ότι πιθανόν αυτό όντως έγινε όταν τον εντόπισαν αρχικά, αλλά λόγω ελλείψεως πόρων οι δικοί μας έχασαν τον έλεγχο του γερμανού και αυτός τους έφτυσε, οπότε απόφάσισαν αντί να τον κάνουν δόλωμα, να τον "κάψουν" δίνοντάς τον στις εφημερίδες και τα blogs.

Ά, και για να μην πείτε ότι διαβάζω αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα, το double cross system αναφέρεται στην αληθινή ιστορία του χειρισμού με τον τρόπο αυτό όλων των γερμανών πρακτόρων στην Βρετανία από το MI-5 στον 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.[/QUOTE]



Η  ιστορία  μπορεί να σε διδάξει πολλά , αν  θες  ασχολήσου  λίγο  αυτήν  και θα δεις  
ότι  το  σύνδρομο  γίνεται πραγματικότητα.
Αν  βαριέσαι  ψάξε  μόνο  τα μεγάλα γεγονότα  και  όχι από ένα συγγραφέα  αλλά από τρεις και τέσσερις.
Πχ  Για αρχή  ψάξε  λίγο  τον ρόλο των γερμανών  το 1912 – 13  και το αποτέλεσμα του 1922.

----------


## Dragonborn

Ζήσε λοιπόν με το σύνδρομο του καταδιωκόμενου, αυτό που σου καλλιεργούν οι 3-4 συγγραφείς, 5-10 blogs και 2-3 τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, αν αυτό σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα.

Οι γερμανοί κάνουν αυτό που νομίζουν καλύτερο για το συμφέρον τους με βάση τα δεδομένα μιας ιστορικής περιόδου, οι βρετανοί τό ίδιο, ακόμα και οι τούρκοι. Μόνο εμείς κάνουμε αυτό που μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε καλύτερα (σκεφτόμαστε με το κάτω κεφάλι κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο), με γειά μας.

----------


## jimnaf

> Ζήσε λοιπόν με το σύνδρομο του καταδιωκόμενου, αυτό που σου καλλιεργούν οι 3-4 συγγραφείς, 5-10 blogs και 2-3 τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, αν αυτό σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα.
> 
> Οι γερμανοί κάνουν αυτό που νομίζουν καλύτερο για το συμφέρον τους με βάση τα δεδομένα μιας ιστορικής περιόδου, οι βρετανοί τό ίδιο, ακόμα και οι τούρκοι.* Μόνο εμείς κάνουμε αυτό που μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε καλύτερα (σκεφτόμαστε με το κάτω κεφάλι κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο), με γειά μας*.



Εγώ  πάντως  *δεν* αισθάνομαι  καλά , άρα  *δεν* σκέπτομαι   με  το κάτω κεφάλι ……* εσύ  αισθάνεσαι  καλά* ; :whistle: 
Συγγραφείς  δεν εννοώ  Λιακόπουλο κλπ.

Τέλος  πάντων  έτσι  είναι αν  έτσι νομίζεις  , πίσω  έχει  η αχλάδα  την ουρά.
*
Υγ.  Από περιέργεια  το  Dragonborn  σημαίνει Δρακογεννημένος  ;*

----------


## Dragonborn

> Υγ.  Από περιέργεια  το  Dragonborn  σημαίνει Δρακογεννημένος  ;



Περίπου, δεδομένου ότι αναφέρεται σε φυλή, όχι σε άτομο. Είναι από ένα role playing game - καμμια σχέση με ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## john_b

> Εγώ  πάντως  *δεν* αισθάνομαι  καλά , άρα  *δεν* σκέπτομαι   με  το κάτω κεφάλι ……



Κακώς, να το κοιτάξεις τώρα που είναι νωρίς. 
Όταν πάψει το κάτω κεφάλι να δρα σκεπτόμενο (πω πω τι είπα το άτομο), τα μαντάτα είναι πολύ άσχημα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Κακώς, να το κοιτάξεις τώρα που είναι νωρίς. 
> Όταν πάψει το κάτω κεφάλι να δρα σκεπτόμενο (πω πω τι είπα το άτομο), τα μαντάτα είναι πολύ άσχημα.



μπορει να ειναι μικρο  :Laugh:  και αμυαλο.

----------


## jimnaf

> Κακώς, να το κοιτάξεις τώρα που είναι νωρίς. 
> Όταν πάψει το κάτω κεφάλι να δρα σκεπτόμενο (πω πω τι είπα το άτομο), τα μαντάτα είναι πολύ άσχημα.



*Φίλε μου  εσύ είσαι νέας  τεχνολογίας  και έχεις δυο εγκεφάλους μπορεί   και πάρα πάνω  ….. είσαι multitasking  …..λογικό να σκέπτεσαι και με του δυο.
*
*Εγώ δυστυχώς  σκέπτομαι με τον πάνω και δρω όταν χρειάζεται  με τον κάτω.*








> μπορει να ειναι μικρο  και αμυαλο.



*Δε  το πιστεύω  ρε  φίλε!!!!!!!!        μέσα στο σώβρακο μου είσαι ;*

----------


## john_b

> *Φίλε μου  εσύ είσαι νέας  τεχνολογίας  και έχεις δυο εγκεφάλους μπορεί   και πάρα πάνω  ….. είσαι multitasking  …..λογικό να σκέπτεσαι και με του δυο.
> *
> *Εγώ δυστυχώς  σκέπτομαι με τον πάνω και δρω όταν χρειάζεται  με τον κάτω.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Δε  το πιστεύω  ρε  φίλε!!!!!!!!        μέσα στο σώβρακο μου είσαι ;*




Με αυτή την ακτινοβολία που πέρνει από το άβαταρ σου, καλά τα λεέι ο vasilimertzani, χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.qrz.com/db/SV8DK3SJ
http://www.qrz.com/db/DK3SJ

OH1LWZ         28478.7 SV8/DK3SJ    KP11BK<ES>KM18TK                   1144 06 Nov   Greece
DG8NFB-@       14286.5 SV8/DK3SJ    59 EU-049 Lesvos Island            1117 01 Nov   Greece
M0BSV          28463.3 SV8/DK3SJ    juergen                            1020 23 Oct   Greece
F4PCM          28463.0 SV8/DK3SJ                                       1004 23 Oct   Greece
F8IJV          29555.0 SV8/DK3SJ    FM 59++                            1041 22 Oct   Greece
ON6EN          29558.0 SV8/DK3SJ    60db over  9                       1025 22 Oct   Greece
DO2DP          28429.6 SV8/DK3SJ    WAG - Contest                      1227 20 Oct   Greece
DG6DCB         28429.6 SV8/DK3SJ                                       1207 20 Oct   Greece
W4VQ           18077.7 SV8/DK3SJ                                       1308 02 Jul   Greece
K4DY           18085.6 SV8/DK3SJ    Juri on EU-049                     1147 02 Jul   Greece
RN6AJ-@        28017.7 SV8/DK3SJ                                       1050 01 Jul   Greece
R7AY-@       2801071.0 SV8/DK3SJ    iota EU-049                        0719 29 Jun   Greece
DL8UKE         28011.0 SV8/DK3SJ                                       0712 29 Jun   Greece
SP3HLM-@       28010.8 SV8/DK3SJ    Cq-ing  fm Lesbos Isl. EU-049      0711 29 Jun   Greece
F8BBL          28010.7 SV8/DK3SJ    IOTA EU-049                        0659 29 Jun   Greece
7Z1HL          28010.7 SV8/DK3SJ    CQ CQ - lonely                     0651 29 Jun   Greece
YO2BBX-@       14010.0 SV8/DK3SJ    tnx    qso                         0559 29 Jun   Greece
RL3DS          14015.2 SV8/DK3SJ    tnx QSO EU-049                     1211 28 Jun   Greece
HA6VH          14013.7 SV8/DK3SJ                                       1052 27 Jun   Greece
DG1NPM-@       18160.0 SV8/DK3SJ    Lesbos Isl EU049 Op Jόrgen    2002 20 Jun   Greece
R7AY-@       1814254.0 SV8/DK3SJ    iota EU-049                        0524 19 Jun   Greece
R7AY           18142.5 SV8/DK3SJ    iota EU-049                        0523 19 Jun   Greece
HA5KZO-@       28430.0 SV8/DK3SJ    TNX FOR QSO, 73!                   0527 18 Jun   Greece
PA3WB          18140.0 SV8/DK3SJ    59+ from EU-049 Lesbos isl,        0615 16 Jun   Greece
PA1BOB         18140.0 SV8/DK3SJ    strong                             0605 16 Jun   Greece

----------


## Dragonborn

Με τούτα και με τα άλλα παραλείψαμε να σχολιάσουμε τις εξελίξεις. 

Λοιπόν, η ελληνική προεδρία στην Ε.Ε. κατάφερε μεταξύ άλλων να ανοιξει παράθυρο στην απαγόρευση των scanners και όποιας άλλης κατηγορίας ραδιοεξοπλισμού θέλει να μην κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα. Η νέα οδηγία 2014/53/EU για τον ραδιοεξοπλισμό αντικαθιστά από το 2016 την 1999/5/EC. Δυστυχώς με βάση τα άρθρα 40, 41 & 42 της νεάς οδηγίας ανοίγει το παράθυρο σε εθνικές απαγορεύσεις για λόγους "risk to the health or safety of persons or to other aspects of public interest protection". 

Σαν συνέπεια αναμένεται μερική επάνοδος στο καθεστώς προ του 2000, η οποία φαντάζομαι θα ενσωματωθεί στο ΦΕΚ που θα εισάγει την οδηγία στην εθνική νομοθεσία.

----------

matthew (01-08-14)

----------


## leosedf

Κάποιο λινκ με την οδηγία? Τι άλλο περιέχει?
Βέβαια έχουμε SD... εεεε στικάκια για να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση ενοούσα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Κάποιο λινκ με την οδηγία?



Πάρα πολλά. Να ένα: *Radio Equipment Directive - (2014/53/EU)*.





> Τι άλλο περιέχει?



Τα συνήθη για notified bodies, conformity assessment modules κλπ. των οδηγιών νέας προσέγγισης.

----------

matthew (01-08-14), 

SRF (20-07-14)

----------


## SRF

Ωεαία πράγματα! Πάμε εμπρός με ταχέία οπισθοδρόμηση!!!! 
Όταν λεώ εγώ ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΥΠΟ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ!!! Αναφωνείστε όλοι μαζί πιά... ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ Δ' ΡΑΪΧ!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> Πάμε εμπρός με ταχέία οπισθοδρόμηση!!!!



Γιώργο Κωλοκοτρονίτση γίναμε ...
 Εμπρός πίσω

----------


## Dragonborn

Στην εποχή του λίθου επέστρεψε η εσωτερική ασφάλεια της χώρας: Επικοινωνίες με ασύρματο

1920communications.jpg

Tραγικές καταστάσεις τριτοκοσμικής χώρας εκτυλίσσονται από το  πρωί, στις επικοινωνίες της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας. Μετά από δεκα χρόνια η  ΕΛ.ΑΣ εγκατέλειψε αναγκαστικά την ψηφιακή επικοινωνία και το σύστημα  ΤΕΤΡΑ και επανήλθε στην "ηρωϊκή" εποχή των ασυρμάτων όπου όποιος έχει  ένα απλό σκάνερ μπορεί να ακούει και φυσικά να καταγράφει το σύνολο των  επικοινωνιών της ΕΛ.ΑΣ!

Δεν θα είναι υπερβολή αν τονίσουμε ότι επικρατεί μείζονα  αναστάτωση μεταξύ του προσωπικού της ΕΛ.ΑΣ οι οποίοι από το πρωί  "νιώθουν" όλες οι κινήσεις τους να είναι "ανοιχτό βιβλίο" για όποιον  κακοποιό, πράκτορα, τρομοκράτη κ.λ.π έχει δυνατότητες στοιχειώδους  τεχνικής υποδομής ενός απλού σκάνερ από αυτά που πωλούνται ελέυθερα στο  εμπόριο. Είναι απορίας άξιον πως φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο, γιατί η  δικαιολογία περί μη ύπαρξης κονδυλίων είναι επιεικώς κωμική: αν το  ζήτημα είναι 5 εκατ.ευρώ το χρόνο, κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν έναν  έρανο μεταξύ των Ελλήνων πολιτών για να συγκεντρωθεί το απαραίτητο  ποσόν.

 Η νυν ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Δημόσιας Τάξης ο υπουργός Β.Κικίλιας  αναφέρει ότι "έτσι το βρήκε, αυτός ήταν ο φάκελος και η εισήγηση και  ήταν πρακτικά αδύνατο να αλλάξει στην παρούσα φάση ο οικονομικός  σχεδιασμός" δείχνοντας την προηούμενη ηγεσία του Ν.Δένδια.

 Κύκλοι του υπουργείου όμως καλά γνωρίζοντες το θέμα αναφέρουν ότι  "επίτηδες δεν προχώρησε η διάθεση του ποσού προκειμένου να πάμε σε  καινούριο διαγωνισμό νέου συστηματος το οποίο δεν θα μπορεί να  αξιοποιήσει τίποτα από την υποδομή του ΤΕΤΡΑ με συνακόλουθο αποτέλεσμα  την δπάνη 80-100 εκατ.ευρώ. για την εγκατάσταση νέου συστήματος"

 Από ασφαλείς πηγές αναφέρεται ότι προτάσεις υπήρχαν και για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την Siemens η οποία κρατάει τα "κλειδιά" της  τεχνολογίας και τα source code αλλά και με την αμερικανική Motorola η  οποία είχε εμπλοκή στην κατασκευή του ΤΕΤΡΑ και θα μπορούσε να  λειτουργήσει με τις απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις σε συνεργασία με ελληνικές  εταιρείες.

 Να σημειώσουμε ότι για την ΔΑΕΕΒ (Αντιτρομοκρατική Υπηρεσία) μπορεί  να υπάρξει μια ενδιάμεση λύση με την χρήση ενός εμπορικού ΤΕΤΡΑ που  χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ αυτή τη στιγμή, από άποψη ασφάλειας επικοινωνίας δεν  έχει καμμια σχέση με το επιχειρησιακό ΤΕΤΡΑ.

 Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πρόκειται για ένα συμβάν το οποίο  δεν έχει σχέση με  τις αναγκαστικές περικοπές και στα κονδύλια του  υπουργείου Δημόσιας Τάξης, αλλά με προετοιμασία εισαγωγής εξ'αρχής νέου  συστήματος από τους γνωστούς κύκλους οι οποίοι θα ενθυλακώσουν 80-100  εκατ.ευρώ μέσα σε 12-18 μήνες που αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί ο νέος  διαγωνισμός.Σε ότι αφορά την ασφάλεια των στελεχών...who gives a fuck.

 Τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet.gr.

----------

matthew (01-08-14)

----------


## john_b

Τι λες τώρα, αφού είχαν δηλώσει ότι λύθηκε το θέμα και όλα καλά!!!

----------


## Dragonborn

Ναι, ο Υφυπουργός Μεταφορών δήλωσε στη Βουλή ότι θα απαγορεύσουν τα scanners με την εισαγωγή της νέας κοινοτικής οδηγίας, οπότε το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί αυτομάτως. :hahahha: 

Νομίζω όλοι γνωρίζετε την στρουθοκάμηλο, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## matthew

> Βέβαια έχουμε SD... εεεε στικάκια για να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση ενοούσα.



Ναι, τηλεόραση σε fm narrow, ssb άντε & λίγο cw (το αμερικάνικο κανάλι εννοώ)!  :Lol:

----------


## dog80

> Στην εποχή του λίθου επέστρεψε η εσωτερική ασφάλεια της χώρας: Επικοινωνίες με ασύρματο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52323



Αντε, σύντομα και σε CW  :Lol:

----------


## john_b

Χα και την λέγαμε στον Αντώνη άδικα....

----------


## matthew

Καλά εδώ στην επαρχία αναλογικά εκπέμπουν ανέκαθεν. Ένας γνωστός μου αστυνομικός με είχε ρωτήσει αν τους ακούμε & πως περνάει το σήμα. Σε παρακαλώ, του λέω, μη μας ξεφτιλίζεις τόσο άσχημα! Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουμε, να παρατήσουμε τις ρ/ε μπάντες & να καθόμαστε να ακούμε εσάς;  :hahahha:

----------


## john_b

Ο κώδικας επικοινωνίας είναι ίδιος με των Αμερικάνων;

----------


## Dragonborn

Και για να αλλάξουμε για λίγο θέμα και να χαλαρώσουμε, μια και άρχισε το Σαββατοκύριακο:

*Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός στην Βιένη*

Πάντα από το έγκυρο και αξιόπιστο DefenceNet.gr φυσικά!

----------


## john_b

Οι κιτρινοφυλλαδίτες δημοσιογράφοι θα κάνουν πάρτυ πάλι.

Θα μπορούσαμε να δώσουμε ρ/ε χαρακτηριστικά στους ενστόλους για ξεκάρφωμα:
Κέντρο, ο SV1XXX, τι μονάδες σου φέρνω;

----------


## Dragonborn

Ανακοίνωση παρέθεσε το Σωματείο Ειδικών Φρουρών Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας Αττικής (Σ.Ε.Φ.Ε.Α.Α.) σχετικά με την επιστροφή της ενδοεπικοινωνίας από τον ψηφιακό τρόπο στον αναλογικό.

Ολόκληρη η ανακοίνωση του Σ.Ε.Φ.Ε.Α.Α:

ΘΈΜΑ: "Η Αστυνομία γυρίζει χρόνια πίσω"

Από τα μεσάνυχτα σήμερα επιστρέψαμε στα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα της τεχνολογίας προηγούμενης δεκαετίας, υποβαθμίζοντας το αποτελεσματικότερο όπλο του αστυνομικού στη μάχη με το έγκλημα, το τεράστιο όπλο της επικοινωνίας. Η πολιτεία επέτρεψε στο όνομα της οικονομίας να εξοικονομήσει χρήματα περικόπτοντας την ασφάλεια των αστυνομικών της.Το κόστος της συντήρησης του συστήματος επικοινωνίας των αστυνομικών προτάχθηκε απέναντι στο κόστος των ανθρωπίνων ζωών που αύριο θα παίξουν τη ζωή τους "κορώνα γράμματα" για την κοινωνία και τους πολίτες της.

Οι Έλληνες Αστυνομικοί από σήμερα  σταμάτησαν  να ακούνε μέσω TETRA, γιατί στο εξής θα προσπαθούν να ακούσουν ξανά τη βραχνή φωνή του απαρχαιωμένου αναλογικού συστήματος επικοινωνιών και μαζί τους να τους ακούν οι πάσης φύσεως κακοποιοί και εγκληματίες που εύκολα θα έχουν πρόσβαση στην επικοινωνία της αστυνομίας.

Οι νοσταλγοί του παρελθόντος και της οπισθοδρόμησης μάλιστα, πληροφορούμαστε, για να δείξουν καινοτόμοι δεν διστάζουν να υποστηρίζουν και να επιδιώκουν την άμεση  κατάργηση του κέντρου επικοινωνίας της Ομάδας ΔΙ.ΑΣ και στη συγχώνευση του με εκείνο της Άμεσης Δράσης.

Οι εκεί υπηρετούντες Αξιωματικοί και Αστυνομικοί μας ενημερώνουν σε όλους τους τόνους, εκφράζοντας παράλληλα την αγωνία τους για το προσωπικό ότι υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες κινδυνεύει να καταλήξουμε σε "αλαλούμ" με κίνδυνο ανθρώπινες ζωές.

 Άραγε ζήτησε κανείς την άποψη τους;

Άραγε τα πορίσματα επιτροπών για το σκοπό αυτό από έμπειρους ανώτερους και ανώτατους αξιωματικούς λαμβάνονται υπόψη ;

Η προ ολίγου χρονικού διαστήματος παταγωδώς αποτυχημένη δοκιμή και  λειτουργία του ενιαίου κέντρου και η πλήρης ασυνεννοησία ( με σύστημα TETRA τότε ) στις εικονικές - δοκιμαστικές επιχειρήσεις, έγινε γνωστή στη σημερινή Ηγεσία ;

Για το Σ.Ε.Φ.Ε.Α.Α, η  ευθύνη για τους υπεύθυνους της επιστροφής στο μεσαίωνα των επικοινωνιών είναι λέξη που από σήμερα πρέπει να ταλαιπωρεί τη συνείδηση τους , γιατί ίσως αύριο "ταλαιπωρήσει" τις ζωές των αστυνομικών και των οικογενειών τους.

Διατυπώνουμε ύστατη έκκληση από τον Πρώτο Πολίτη της χώρας μας μέχρι και τον τελευταίο που μπορεί να στηρίξει με αποφάσεις του την ασφάλεια των αστυνομικών, να σταματήσει την κατρακύλα της οπισθοδρόμησης διατηρώντας σύγχρονο το κομμάτι της επικοινωνίας της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.


Τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet.gr.

----------


## antonis_p

πέρα από την ουσία της ανάρτησης, αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αυτό με τη "βραχνή φωνή του απαρχαιωμένου αναλογικού συστήματος επικοινωνιών"!

----------


## john_b

Λόγο δουλειάς με κάτι μοτορόλες του 1821 που έχουμε και μετά από χρόνια χρήσης από πολλούς χρήστες που δεν προσέχουν τον εξοπλισμό, παρατηρούμε το φαινόμενο τα μηχανήματα να χαλάνε εύκολα, να έχουν κακό ήχο, να τα "παιδεύουμε" μέχρι να τα "δει" ο φορτιστής και άλλα τέτοια. Οπότε ίσως εννοεί κάτι ανάλογο.

----------


## Dragonborn

> αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αυτό με τη "βραχνή φωνή του απαρχαιωμένου αναλογικού συστήματος επικοινωνιών"!



Άμα έχεις συνηθίσει δέκα χρόνια στο VOCODER, τότε η φυσική φωνή του FM σου φαίνεται περίεργη.

----------


## john_b

Πηγαίνετε στην τάδε οδό έχουμε σύγκρουση
Ελήφθη κέντρο, συγκρούστηκαν πολύ ή λίγο; με το χάι χάι πάντα
Όοοοολα, όοοοοολα, όοοοολα, επανέλαβε όχημα γιατί έκανα κάτι δοκιμές και δεν έλαβα, πως ακούς το μικρόφωνο μου;
Μια χαρά κέντρο, πολλά 1-4
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## matthew

> Είναι απορίας άξιον πως φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο, γιατί η  δικαιολογία περί μη ύπαρξης κονδυλίων είναι επιεικώς κωμική: αν το  ζήτημα είναι 5 εκατ.ευρώ το χρόνο, *κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν έναν  έρανο μεταξύ των Ελλήνων πολιτών για να συγκεντρωθεί το απαραίτητο  ποσόν*.



Γιατί κάνανε αυτοί κάποιον έρανο να μου πάρουν εμένα ένα βραχέο που θέλω;  :Tongue: 
Λες & τι ζητάω, συμβιβάζομαι & με ένα τέτοιο http://www.tentec.com/orion-ii-hf-dsp-transceiver-used  :Rolleyes: 
Πάντως αυτό δεν είναι καλό πράγμα για μας τους ρ/ε καθώς από δω & πέρα όποιος φέρει ασύρματο μαζί του (φορητό ή mobile) μπορεί να τον τραβήξουν μέσα & να βρει το μπελά του για το τίποτα. Όχι ότι δεν μπορούσε να συμβεί & πιο πριν κάτι τέτοιο, απλά τώρα ο κίνδυνος θα είναι διπλός.

----------


## john_b

Και οι παρεπηδημούντες στα πέριξ των ρ/ε συχνοτήτων θα πρέπει να μαζευτούν επιτέλους γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι θα σφίξουν οι γλουτοί πλέον.

Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα, η αστυνομία είναι πια σαν ξεβράκωτοι. Το κάθε ύποπτο στοιχείο θα μπορεί να ξέρει διάφορα. Τουλάχιστον κάποιου είδους κρυπτογράφηση δεν υποστηρίζουν οι ασύρματοι τους;

----------


## Dragonborn

*Πισωγύρισμα ή μεταβατική αναγκαιότητα; Ποιος θέλει το... πανωπροίκι για την ΕΛ.ΑΣ*

Πρεμιέρα λοιπόν σήμερα για το αναλογικό σύστημα επικοινωνίας της ΕΛ.ΑΣ και το ερώτημα είναι εάν το "συμβεβηκός" αποτελεί πισωγύρισμα ή μια μεταβατική αναγκαιότητα σε κάτι πιο σύγχρονο, πιο εξελιγμένο και πάνω από όλα, ιδιοκτησία και όχι "πανωπροίκι" της αστυνομίας.

Σίγουρα υπήρξαν προβλήματα και αναμφίβολα, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οι επικοινωνίες έγιναν εις επήκοον όλων ή δια τηλεφώνου. Τί είναι όμως προτιμότερο. Η μετάβαση ή ο ραγιαδισμός στα ξένα κονσόρτσιουμ που κουνούν το δάχτυλο; Το bloko.gr  επαναφέρει ένα ρεπορτάζ από τις 29 Ιουνίου, στο οποίο γινόταν αναλυτική περιγραφή της κατάστασης κι αιτιολόγηση της αναγκαιότητας για τη μετάβαση.

"Δεν θα υποκύψουμε σε κανενός είδους εκβιασμό της κοινοπραξίας που τώρα αντιπροσωπεύει τα συμφέροντα του κονσόρτσουμ της SAIC, με την οποία είχε η γίνει η επαχθής σύμβαση γιατην προμήθεια των συστημάτων του C4I, μεταξύ των οποίων και το TETRA", τονίζουν αρμόδιοι αξιωματικοί της αστυνομίας, που δηλώνουν μάλιστα ενοχλημένοι από τις πιέσεις που ασκούνται το τελευταίο διάστημα ώστε να υπογράψουν την ανανέωση της σύμβασης με το πολύ υψηλό κόστος των 4,5 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

Όπως τονίζουν στο bloko.gr, από την 1η Αυγούστου και στην Αττική θα υπάρξει μεταβατική περίοδος χρήσης του αναλογικού συστήματος, ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα προκηρυχθεί διαγωνισμός ώστε η ΕΛ.ΑΣ να προχωρήσει στην προμήθεια δικού της συστήματος και όχι με καθεστώς υπενοικίασης, ενω πάνω στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή θα πατήσουν και νέες εφαρμογές, ούτως ώστε εκτός της μεταφοράς ήχου, να γίνει εφικτή η μεταφορά εικόνας, η επισύνδεση με το PoliceOnline, γεωγραφικών πληροφοριών ενδεχομένως και του AVL, με κόστος που δεν θα υπερβεί το 1,5 εκατομμύριο ευρώ!!!

Γι αυτό το λόγο οι αξιωματικοί που χειρίζονται την υπόθεση δηλώνουν ενοχλημένοι, καθώς οι πάροχοι του TETRA αφενός δεν κατεβάζουν την προσφορά τους, αφετέρου ασκούν πιέσεις με διοχέτευση πληροφορών περί πισωγυρίσματος των επικοινωνιών της αστυνομίας στη λίθινη εποχή. Το TETRA μπήκε στον τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό της αστυνομίας την περίοδο που η χώρα πιεζόταν κι εκβιαζόταν να κάνει την λεόντεια προμήθεια ενόψει των ολυμπιακών αγώνων της Αθήνας. Είναι τέλος χαρακτηριστικό πως στα αρνητικά του καταγράφεται και το γεγονός ότι σε πολλά σημεία της Αττικής υπάρχουν νεκρές ζώνες, κάτι που με την νέα σύμβαση θα επιλυθεί".

Πανάκριβο το TETRA της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.

(Καθημερινή, 03.07.2014)

Τέσσερις φορές ακριβότερο είναι το ετήσιο κόστος λειτουργίας του συστήματος ασύρματης επικοινωνίας TETRA της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., σε σύγκριση με αντίστοιχα χωρών του εξωτερικού. Αυτό διαπίστωσε ομάδα εργασίας που συγκροτήθηκε στο υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης με σκοπό να καταθέσει πρόταση για τη λειτουργία του συστήματος μετά τη λήξη της δεκαετούς σύμβασης την 31η Ιουλίου 2014. Η ομάδα συστάθηκε την 8η Νοεμβρίου 2012 με απόφαση του γενικού γραμματέα Δημόσιας Τάξης Θανάση Ανδρεουλάκου.

Ο κ. Ανδρεουλάκος καλούσε την ομάδα να αποφασίσει μεταξύ της επέκτασης της σύμβασης κατά πέντε χρόνια με την ανάδοχο εταιρεία SAIC ή τη μεταβίβαση της κυριότητας του συστήματος στο Δημόσιο. Στο τελικό κείμενο συμπερασμάτων τα μέλη της ομάδας είχαν επισημάνει ότι «το κόστος για το χρησιμοποιούμενο σύστημα είναι σαφώς υψηλότερο από τα αντίστοιχα ξένων χωρών. Κατά μέσον όρο είναι 4 φορές υψηλότερο, ίσως και περισσότερο».

Παρατήρησαν επιπλέον ότι η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. από τους 21.000 πομποδέκτες TETRA που διαθέτει χρησιμοποιεί μόνο 7.000, καθώς και ότι η χρήση του συστήματος προσφέρεται μόνο για τον νομό Αττικής, στην υπόλοιπη χώρα χρησιμοποιείται το προϋπάρχον αναλογικό σύστημα. Η ομάδα εργασίας, στην οποία συμμετείχαν αξιωματικοί όλων των σωμάτων ασφαλείας, είχε προτείνει την πενταετή επέκταση της σύμβασης με τη SAIC έπειτα από επαναδιαπραγμάτευση του κόστους ή την αγορά του εξοπλισμού από την αμερικανική εταιρεία και ανάθεση της λειτουργίας του συστήματος σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία. Η σύμβαση του ελληνικού δημοσίου με την εταιρεία SAIC υπεγράφη στις 19 Μαΐου 2003. Προέβλεπε ότι «το τίμημα για την παροχή υπηρεσιών χρήσης του δικτύου TETRA για 10 έτη με έναρξη την 1η Αυγούστου 2004 ανέρχεται σε 82,1 εκατ. ευρώ». 

Από στοιχεία που έχει στη διάθεσή της η «Κ», τη 17η Μαΐου 2013 η SAIC κοινοποίησε στο αρχηγείο της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. οικονομική προσφορά για την επέκταση της σύμβασης για άλλα πέντε χρόνια και εναλλακτικά την πώληση στο δημόσιο της υποδομής του δικτύου TETRA. «Η αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού και η ανανέωση του υλικού είναι υποχρεωτική για τη διασφάλιση λειτουργίας του συστήματος από 1ης Αυγούστου 2014 έως την 31η Ιουλίου 2019», αναφέρει στο κείμενο-προσφορά της η SAIC. 

Από το ίδιο έγγραφο προκύπτει ότι η εταιρεία ζητεί για την επέκταση της σύμβασης και την αναβάθμιση του συστήματος 58,8 εκατ. ευρώ. Το κόστος για την πώληση «ως έχει» του συστήματος ανέρχεται σε 8,3 εκατ. ευρώ (ή 1,7 εκατ. ευρώ σύμφωνα με νεότερα στοιχεία). Κορυφαίος αξιωματικός της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. είπε στην «Κ» ότι η SAIC αξιώνει 4,8 εκατ. ευρώ τον χρόνο για επέκταση της σύμβασης μέχρι το 2019 και χαρακτήρισε το τίμημα απαγορευτικό. Προσέθεσε ότι η αστυνομία στην Αττική προετοιμάζεται να επιστρέψει στο αναλογικό σύστημα επικοινωνίας που χρησιμοποιούνταν πριν από τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Πηγή από το περιβάλλον της εταιρείας πάντως δήλωσε ότι η διαπραγμάτευση παραμένει ανοικτή και προσέθεσε ότι η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. δεν έχει προχωρήσει στην ανάδειξη νέου αναδόχου.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι, σύμφωνα με παλαιότερη απόφαση του Διεθνούς Εμπορικού Επιμελητηρίου, το ελληνικό δημόσιο όφειλε 40 εκατ. ευρώ στην αμερικανική εταιρεία SAIC για το σύστημα ασφαλείας των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004, γνωστό ως C4I. Το ποσό αφορούσε υπόλοιπο οφειλής προς την εταιρεία, συν τις εγγυητικές επιστολές που είχε παράνομα (σύμφωνα με την αρχική δικαστική απόφαση) εισπράξει το δημόσιο. Το δημόσιο κατέθεσε αίτηση αναίρεσης (κατά της πρωτόδικης απόφασης), η οποία εκδικάστηκε τον περασμένο Απρίλιο. Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με πληροφορίες της «Κ», το δικαστήριο ακύρωσε την πρωτόδικη απόφαση απαλλάσσοντας το ελληνικό δημόσιο από την οφειλή των 40 εκατ. ευρώ.

του Γιάννη Σουλιώτη
Καθημερινή

----------

matthew (02-08-14)

----------


## SV1GRN

Ανεξάρτητα από τους λόγους που οδήγησαν στον τερματισμό του συστήματος tetra, αποτέλεσμα είναι να κινδυνεύουμε όλοι. Πολίτες και αστυνομικοί. Ας υψώσουν τα μανίκια οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί (είχε ανακοινωθεί ότι θα εργάζονται τον Αύγουστο) και να δώσουν άμεση λύση.

----------


## Dragonborn

> οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί είχε ανακοινωθεί ότι θα εργάζονται τον Αύγουστο



Έλα καημένε, όλα τοις μετρητοίς τα παίρνεις. Αφού διαβάζεις hlektronika.gr θα'πρεπε να είσαι πιο πονηρεμένος.

----------


## p.gabr

Ελα αφήστε τις κλάψες, θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα 

 Πάρτε κάτι τώρα, για να ανεβούμε λίγο

bliley-electric-sep-1942-qst.jpg
http://www.rfcafe.com/miscellany/coo...cs-ads-qst.htm

----------


## SRF

Μήπως όμως όλος αυτός ο "ντόρος" γίνεται ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ για τον αντίθετο λόγο? Μήπως τελικά έτσι θα ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΑΔΙΑΝΑΡΤΥΡΗΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΑΦΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ τελικά? 
Όσο για το TETRA και την επιλογή του και τον τρόπο αυτής της χρήσεως αντί της ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞ' ΑΡΧΗΣ για... υπηρεσίες ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ... καλό είναι να δείτε ΠΟΤΕ ΕΓΙΝΕ ... για να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα! Επίσης αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι επελέγει το TETRA  σε πολλαπλάσια τιμή ακόμα και της ολοκληρωτικής αγοράς του σαφέτστα ανώτερου για τέτοιες χρήσεις TETRAPOL !!! 

Πάντως με "τόσο κλάμα" βλέπω να υπογράφουν χωρίς προσκόμματα και ελεγκτικές επιτροπές πολύ σύντομα την "επέκταση" με ποσά που αγοράζεις εξ' αρχής σήμερα το ίδιο σύστημα και τελευταίας γενιάς κιόλας! 

Αλλά βέβαια πάντα το Δέντρο μπορεί να κρύψει ένα ολόκληρο δάσος... αν στο τοποθετησουν εμπρός σου σε καταλληλη απόσταση από τους οφθαλμούς σου!!

----------


## Dragonborn

> Όσο για το TETRA και την επιλογή του και τον τρόπο αυτής της χρήσεως αντί της ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞ' ΑΡΧΗΣ για... υπηρεσίες ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ...



Πρέπει να δούμε ρεαλιστικά το θέμα από την πλευρά των πολιτικών. Οι πολιτικοί του κόμματος που είναι στην εξουσία μετά από ένα επιτυχημένο εκλογικό γιουρούσι ξέρουν ότι δεν θα είναι εκεί για πάντα. Ενδιαφέρονται λοιπόν  να μεγιστοποιήσουν την άμεση διαθέσιμη ρευστότητα για να τα διαχειριστούν όπως νομίζουν, όσο περνάει από το χέρι τους. Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το μακροχρόνιο κόστος (ή κόστος κύκλου ζωής) μιας προμήθειας αυτού του είδους, αφού αυτό κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος θα επιβαρύνει άλλους (τους επόμενους και μεθεπόμενους δηλαδή). 

Δεν παραγνωρίζω επίσης τις ιδιάζουσες συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες έγινε η επιλογή του αναδόχου για το C4I αλλά... Ολυμπιάδα θέλαμε, αυτά και πολλά άλλα πάνε πακέτο. Δεν τολμώ να επεκταθώ γιατί οι "φίλαθλοι" που διαβάζουν θα αρχίσουν τις απειλές για μηνύσεις, συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση κλπ.

Επίσης εμείς που δεν έχουμε εμπλοκή σε όλα αυτά καλόν είναι να μην πέφτουμε στην παγίδα να συζητούμε αποσπασματικά και ατεκμηρίωτα για TETRA vs TETRAPOL, κλπ. Προφανώς και τα δυο συστήματα έχουν πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα, και για τον λόγο αυτό υπάρχουν και τα δυο καθώς και μερικά ακόμα συστήματα trunking. Αυτά τα παιχνίδια παίζονται σε άλλο επίπεδο αν με καταλαβαίνεις, όπου οι τεχνολογικές παράμετροι έχουν μικρή σημασία. Κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι και "κοινωνικοί φορείς" που κάνουν σχετικές βαρύγδουπες δηλώσεις και βγάζουν γνωμάτευση σε δυο παραγράφους αοριστολογίας, δεν το κάνουν με το αζημίωτο.

----------


## john_b

Καλά, αν δείτε εσείς νέο σύστημα με ποιο συμφέρουσα αγορά, γράφτε μου.

Κάποιος πρώην μεγαλοδημοσιογράφος και νυν δεν είναι πουθενά, βλέπω να χάνεται από 40 και 80 μέτρα που σύχναζε και να αρχίσει νέα εκπομπή με αποκαλύψεις. Το αυτί πλέον θα δίνει και θα παίρνει.

----------


## gcostas

αγαπητοί
            παλιό θέμα ,μη σταναχωριέστε και μην φοβάστε , έχουμε γίνει πολλές φορές ρεζίλι για διάφορους λόγους , ψάξτε να βρείτε πόσα και γιατί πληρώνουμε πρόστιμα κάθε μήνα στην ΕΕ και δεν σταναχωριέτε κανείς.

       Κώστας

----------


## Dragonborn

*Όλη η αλήθεια για το TETRA και την ανανέωση της σύμβασης. Ποιοι πιέζουν υπέρ της Siemens και τι διαμηνύει ο κ. Κικίλιας.*





Ένα απίστευτο παρασκήνιο με πιέσεις και πρωταγωνιστή την Siemens κρύβεται πίσω από τη μη ανανέωση της σύμβασης για το σύστημα TETRA που έληξε στις 31 Ιουλίου και την επιστροφή των επικοινωνιών της ΕΛ.ΑΣ στο αναλογικό σύστημα. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες τους τελευταίους μήνες ασκούνται στο Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη αλλά και στην κυβέρνηση ασφυκτικές πιέσεις από τη Siemens προκειμένου να υπογράψει την ανανέωση της σύμβασης για το TETRA.

Το σύστημα TETRA ή όπως ονομάζεται στα ελληνικά «Ψηφιακό Συγκαναλικό Ραδιοδίκτυο Επικοινωνιών» είχε αγοραστεί από την κοινοπραξία Siemens-SAIC το 2004 έναντι 114 εκατ. ευρώ και για δέκα χρόνια η κοινοπραξία είχε την υποχρέωση να το υποστηρίζει έναντι 82 εκατ. ευρώ. Η εταιρεία SAIC εγκατέστησε πριν από τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, τα κέντρα ελέγχου του συστήματος, τους πομποδέκτες, το λογισμικό, καθώς και τα τερματικά συστήματα του TETRA στα περιπολικά οχήματα της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., στα οχήματα της Πυροσβεστικής, του ΛΣ, του ΕΚΑΒ και της ΕΥΠ, στο πλαίσιο της αναβάθμισης του συστήματος Ελέγχου και Διοίκησης των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας, ενόψει των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. 

Το σύστημα TETRA αποτελεί τμήμα του συστήματος C4I και επιτρέπει την μετάδοση ήχου και δεδομένων με ασφάλεια, διευκολύνοντας το συντονισμό των επιμέρους μονάδων των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας, της ΕΥΠ και του ΕΚΑΒ. Όμως όπως αποδείχτηκε στην πράξη, το σύστημα TETRA λειτούργησε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με αρκετά προβλήματα και δεν προσέφερε τις υπηρεσίες που αναμενόταν. Κατά τη διάρκεια των δέκα ετών που το σύστημα TETRA της Siemens χρησιμοποιήθηκε, δεν προσέφερε το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών που υποτίθεται ότι μπορούσε να παράσχει, ενώ οι διακοπές στην επικοινωνία δεν ήταν λίγες ακόμη και σε κρίσιμες καταστάσεις λόγω υπερφόρτωσης.

Όλοι οι αρμόδιοι στο υπουργείο, από τον υπουργό μέχρι και τις αρμόδιες διευθύνσεις γνώριζαν ότι η σύμβαση λήγει… προχθές. Ουδείς ωστόσο αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη να βάλει την υπογραφή του σε σύμβαση που θα έχει τη σφραγίδα της Siemens! H πρόταση που έχει καταθέσει η πλευρά της Siemens αγγίζει τα 80 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για την ανανέωση της σύμβασης του TETRA για πέντε χρόνια! Ο ίδιος ο Βασίλης Κικίλιας φέρεται να αρνήθηκε να βάλει την υπογραφή του και μάλιστα η αντίδρασή του σε διάφορες πιέσεις από πολλά κέντρα ήταν κάθετη ότι ο ίδιος δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να βάλει το κεφάλι του στον ντορβά υπογράφοντας μία σύμβαση για την οποία αύριο πολύ πιθανά να κληθεί να απολογηθεί!


Πηγή: blocko.gr

----------

matthew (06-08-14)

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα η έχει πάρει καλή μίζα από άλλη εταιρία, η περιμένει προσφορές μιζών η έχει κανονίσει τόσο μεγάλη μίζα από τη siemens που το παίζει δύσκολος  στα μάτια του κόσμου ώστε να μην τον φάνε αύριο.

----------


## john_b

Πάντως ερήμωσαν οι συχνότητες, πρέπει να πέφτει πολύ αυτί.

----------


## Dragonborn

Εμένα πάντως πιο πολύ μου αρέσει η ξανθιά με το φούξια μπλουζάκι. Πως είναι το όνομα της ;

----------


## Dragonborn

2mdes.png

Από το μπλόγκ του γνωστού διμετρήδη (SV1BJY):





> Η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. σε  πρόσφατη επιχείρηση στην Πάρνηθα βρήκε και κατέσχεσε ασυρμάτους VHF-UHF  που λειτουργούσαν ως link. Κάποια από αυτά ήταν εκτός ραδιοερασιτεχνικών  ζωνών, *ένα όμως ήταν εντός ραδιοερασιτεχνικής ζώνης στα UHF*. Τα μηχανήματα ήταν σε ερμάρια με ηλιακά στοιχεία για τροφοδοσία και χωρίς διακριτική πινακίδα. Εντοπίσθηκαν από περίπολο του Στρατού και ειδοποιήθηκαν οι αρμόδιοι.







> Νέα μαγνητοφωνημένα αρχεία έχουν φθάσει στις αρμόδιες αρχές και  περιέχουν κυρίως συζητήσεις πολιτικού περιεχομένου σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικές  ζώνες. Θα δούμε αν θα αφαιρεθούν και τώρα άδειες για παράβαση του  σχετικού νόμου...

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Εμένα πάντως πιο πολύ μου αρέσει η ξανθιά με το φούξια μπλουζάκι. Πως είναι το όνομα της ;



https://www.facebook.com/katerina.pa...poulou?fref=ts

----------


## Dragonborn

Κατερίνα... thanks alot!

Δυστυχώς όμως *έχει γκομενο*.

----------


## john_b

Τι είναι αυτός ρε Κώστα, ξάδερφος της Κοντσίτα;
Εδώ είμαστε άντρακλες 2 μέτρα...

----------


## betacord85

ελα ρε κρυοκ@λι ειναι!ουτε boobs εχει...μονο τα ματια ειναι ωραια...ενω η τσαγκα...αχ ερωτας η τσαγκα...αυτη ειναι γυναικα

----------


## leosedf

Να κλείνουμε τις πόρτες σιγά σιγά?

----------


## Dragonborn

140214165555_5128.jpg




> ουτε boobs εχει...



Σοβαρά, ώστε δεν έχει; Γιατί στην selfie που σήκωσε στο δίκτυο φαίνεται διαφορετικα.

----------


## Dragonborn

Ένα πολύ κατατοπιστικό αρθράκι περί ΤΕΤΡΑ που δημοσιεύθηκε *στο Κόκκινο*.

*Παίζουν με την υγεία των ασθενών θέτοντας το σύστημα επικοινωνίας του ΕΚΑΒ εκτός λειτουργίας*

See more at: http://stokokkino.gr/article/10724/K....0wGIFt5M.dpuf

Η κατάργηση λειτουργίας του συστήματος ΤΕΤΡΑ σημαίνει την επιστροφή των υπηρεσιών σε συμβατικά συστήματα τηλεπικοινωνίας, χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση, με προβλήματα παρεμβολών, συνακροάσεων, παράνομων ακροάσεων υπηρεσίες... Χωρίς ασφαλή τρόπο επικοινωνίας ξέμειναν η Πυροσβεστική, Αστυνομία, Λιμενικό και ΕΚΑΒ, καθώς η σύμβαση που τέθηκε σε ισχύ το 2004 για την ασφάλεια των ολυμπιακών αγώνων, έληξε από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Με αποτέλεσμα την επιστροφή των υπηρεσιών σε συμβατικά συστήματα τηλεπικοινωνίας, χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση με προβλήματα παρεμβολών  και  συνακροάσεων .

Ο διαγωνισμός για το C4I εκτελέστηκε από το Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας (υπογραφή σύμβασης) για το 2004. Οι αρμοδιότητες για την εποπτεία και λειτουργία του συστήματος έχουν εκχωρηθεί στο Υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης. Η παραλαβή του συστήματος έγινε από την Δ/νση Ασφάλειας Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων και κατόπιν έγινε η διανομή του παραδοτέου εξοπλισμού (Πομποδέκτες, Υπολογιστές κ.λπ.) στις υπηρεσίες (ΕΛΑΣ, Λιμενικό, ΕΚΑΒ, Ασφάλεια, Πυροσβεστική κ.λπ.) που προβλεπόταν από τη Σύμβαση με την (Αμερικάνικη εταιρεία-Υπεργολάβο) SAIC. Το σύστημα αφορά και σε άλλες υπηρεσίες, περιλαμβάνει 30 περίπου υποσυστήματα, από τα οποία μόνο δυο αφορούν εκτός των άλλων χρηστών και στο Ε.Κ.Α.Β.:

Α. Το τηλεπικοινωνιακό (λειτουργίες φωνής). Το τηλεπικοινωνιακό κομμάτι λειτουργεί σε ιδιωτικό δίκτυο Αναμεταδοτών το οποίο ανήκει στη Siemens, εντός του λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής. Η εμβέλεια του δικτύου είναι τοπική. Το σύστημα στεγάζεται στο κτίριο ΝΥΜΑ του ΟΤΕ, αλλά η διαχείρισή του γίνεται από τεχνικούς της Siemens (SAIC). Δεν υπήρχε εξ αρχής  πρόβλεψη για την λειτουργία του συστήματος (οικονομικό καθεστώς, συντήρηση κ.λπ.) μετά την λήξη της σύμβασης, 10 χρόνια από την υπογραφή της, δηλ. στις 31-07-2014.  Η έκδοση λογισμικού την οποία διαθέτει είναι δεν έχει επικαιροποιηθεί, δηλ. είναι η προηγούμενη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπολείπεται δυνατοτήτων του υφιστάμενου δικτύου ΤΕΤΡΑ του ΟΤΕ κυρίως στο ζήτημα της κρυπτογράφησης των συνομιλιών.

Β. Το σύστημα εντοπισμού θέσης οχημάτων (AVL) ποτέ δεν λειτούργησε, παρ' ότι προβλεπόταν από την σύμβαση.

Γ.  Υπήρξε σύστημα ηλεκτρονικής διαχείρισης περιστατικών αλλά ήταν κοινό για όλους τους συμμετέχοντες φορείς, χωρίς να ληφθούν υπ' όψη οι ιδιαιτερότητες της κάθε υπηρεσίας, το οποίο επίσης  ποτέ δεν λειτούργησε, παρ' ότι προβλεπόταν από την σύμβαση.

Το κόστος ανήρχετο στο ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟΔΕΣΤΑΤΟ ποσόν των 7.500.000 ? περίπου ανά έτος. Δηλ. κόστισε περίπου 75.000.000 ?.

Πριν από δύο χρόνια περίπου συνεστήθη επιτροπή από υπαλλήλους των συμμετεχόντων Φορέων προκειμένου να προταθούν λύσεις για την συνέχεια λειτουργίας του συστήματος. Η επιτροπή κατέληξε σε ορισμένες προτάσεις αλλά εντέλει πάρθηκε καμιά απόφαση. Επειδή είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, παίζονται και χοντρά παιχνίδια.Το γεγονός του ότι δεν πάρθηκε από την πολιτική ηγεσία του Υπουργείου καμιά απόφαση, συνιστά πολύ πιθανόν τακτική μέσω της οποίας πολύ πιθανόν να προχωρήσει σε απ' ευθείας ανάθεση, ακούγεται ακόμα και με την ίδια την SAIC. Το θέμα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό γιατί αφορά και την λειτουργία κρίσιμων υπηρεσιών (ΕΚΑΒ, Πυροσβεστική). 

Εδώ να διευκρινιστεί ότι αυτήν τη στιγμή υπάρχουν εν λειτουργία δύο συστήματα Τηλεπικοινωνιών ΤΕΤΡΑ, τα οποία είναι συστήματα ψηφιακής Τηλεπικοινωνίας. Το ένα είναι το παραπάνω αναφερόμενο. Έχει μόνον τοπική εμβέλεια εντός του Λεκανοπεδίου και ίσως λίγο μεγαλύτερη σε ορισμένα σημεία και είναι «κλειστό δίκτυο» δηλ. περιλαμβάνει μόνο κρατικές υπηρεσίες ασφαλείας και κοινωνικού ρόλου. Το άλλο σύστημα είναι σύστημα δημόσιας πρόσβασης, ακόμη πιο αξιόπιστο, του οποίου την άδεια εκμετάλλευσης αγόρασε με Δημόσιο Διαγωνισμό ο ΟΤΕ. Σ' αυτό το σύστημα μπορεί να ενταχθεί ο οποιοσδήποτε Φορέας Δημόσιος ή Ιδιωτικός. Π.χ. το ΕΚΑΒ Θεσσαλονίκης λειτουργεί Τηλεπικοινωνιακά στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα από το 2008 χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα λειτουργίας. Το καθεστώς λειτουργίας προσομοιάζει με αυτό των κινητών τηλεφώνων, δηλ. υπάρχει μηνιαίο τέλος για κάθε συσκευή. Η εμβέλειά του είναι Πανελλαδική, σε αντίθεση με το ΤΕΤΡΑ της SIEMENS που η εμβέλειά του είναι περιορισμένη εντός των ορίων του Λεκανοπεδίου. 

Η κατάργηση λειτουργίας του συστήματος σημαίνει την επιστροφή των υπηρεσιών σε συμβατικά συστήματα Τηλεπικοινωνίας, χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση, με προβλήματα παρεμβολών, συνακροάσεων, παράνομων ακροάσεων για όλες τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες, με ότι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει για τη λειτουργία τους.

© stokokkino.gr | 4 Αυγούστου 2014 - See more at: http://stokokkino.gr/article/10724/K....0wGIFt5M.dpuf

----------

matthew (08-08-14)

----------


## john_b

> ελα ρε κρυοκ@λι ειναι!ουτε boobs εχει...μονο τα ματια ειναι ωραια...ενω η τσαγκα...αχ ερωτας η τσαγκα...αυτη ειναι γυναικα



1 είναι η γυναίκα της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης μάγκες: Κατερίνα Παπουτσάκη (μιλάμε για *ούναρο).

----------


## p.gabr

Θα ξεθαψουν τις motoroles ξανά, αν έχει μείνει καμιά 

Ρε τι μηχανήματα ήταν αυτά, δεν θυμάμαι τον τύπο, αλλά ερχόντουσαν για επισκευή, στο εργοστάσιο 

Πώς και γιατί, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Dragonborn

Τω καιρώ εκείνω ο Στρατός είχε ραδιοτηλέφωνα αστυνομικού τύπου (Pye, Motorola κλπ) στη Στρατονομία και στα οχήματα που έκαναν περιπολίες δασοπροστασίας.

----------


## john_b

Τω καιρώ ετούτω, οι παλιές security ακόμη με μοτορόλα κάνουν δουλειά. Αν το έχεις όλη μέρα επάνω σου, πας για φυσικοθεραπείες μετά. 
Πάντως μαθαίνω ότι έχουν συχνά προβλήματα λήψης με τα αναλογικά.

----------


## p.gabr

> Τω καιρώ εκείνω ο Στρατός είχε ραδιοτηλέφωνα αστυνομικού τύπου (Pye, Motorola κλπ) στη Στρατονομία και στα οχήματα που έκαναν περιπολίες δασοπροστασίας.




Έχεις δίκιο Κώστα της στρατονομιας πρέπει να ήταν οι μοτορολες 
Είχαν ισχύ 40 βαττ με μια.διπλή λυχνία που δεν την θυμάμαι τώρα 


Οι pye (οι θαλλασι σφυριλατοι) όμως ήταν γενικής χρήσεως τους είχαν πολλά σώματα

----------


## Dragonborn

Νομίζω ότι αυτά τα πολύ παλιά Motorola με την διπλή λυχνία είχαν 829B στην έξοδο και υπήρχαν και κάποια με 2x2E26. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή να χρησιμοποίησαν και την 832.

----------


## john_b

Ααα, εσείς πάτε στα π.Χ.

----------


## SRF

> Να κλείνουμε τις πόρτες σιγά σιγά?



τις πόρτες? Κανένα φερμουάρ έπρεπε να πεις!!!

----------

leosedf (07-08-14)

----------


## p.gabr

> Νομίζω ότι αυτά τα πολύ παλιά Motorola με την διπλή λυχνία είχαν 829B στην έξοδο και υπήρχαν και κάποια με 2x2E26. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή να χρησιμοποίησαν και την 832.



Tην θυμήθηκα

Ήταν της MULLARD η διπλή λυχνία  QQVO6-40Α

DSC_0090.jpg

DSC_0091.jpg

DSC_0093.jpg


Καταπληκτική  λυχνία

----------


## Dragonborn

Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτή δεν ήταν στο Motorola αλλά σε κάτι Pye της Στρατονομίας που έβγαιναν σε fix κανάλια στους 77 MHz.

----------


## p.gabr

Eλα το βρήκα,  *ΔΙΑΛΕΥΚΑΝΘΗΚΕ το ζήτημα*

  Είχες και πάλι δίκιο


PYE






EΔΩ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ



http://www.qsl.net/gm8aob/pages_2/am25b.htm




  υπάρχειόμως μια motorola ακόμα στην δουλειά και είμαι σίγουρος οτι και αυτή τέτοια έχει, η παρόμοια

----------


## SRF

> Tην θυμήθηκα
> 
> Ήταν της MULLARD η διπλή λυχνία QQVO6-40Α
> 
> DSC_0090.jpg
> 
> DSC_0091.jpg
> 
> DSC_0093.jpg
> ...



Πραγματικά υπέροχη λυχνία! 
ΑΣΧΧΕΤΟ... Αυτήν είχε και ο δεύτερος πομπός του Ράδιο-Αντί που μάζεψαν εν ριπή οφθαλμού στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80!

----------


## Dragonborn

_"Η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. θα αποκτήσει τις επόμενες ημέρες ένα νέο ψηφιακό σύστημα  επικοινωνίας γερμανικής εταιρείας, αξίας περίπου 600.000 ευρώ, με τη  χρήση κινητών τηλεφώνων. Και αυτό προκειμένου να διευκολυνθούν οι επαφές  των 18.000 αστυνομικών της πρωτεύουσας που πλέον γίνονται πάλι με τους  παλιούς αναλογικούς ασυρμάτους μετά την κατάργηση του ολυμπιακού  συστήματος Tetra. Τα τηλέφωνα αυτά θα διαθέτουν κρυπτογραφημένο σύστημα  επικοινωνίας, ενώ το σύστημα αυτό επιτρέπει τις ομαδικές και ατομικές  κλήσεις αλλά και την ανταλλαγή δεδομένων βίντεο, φωτογραφιών κ.ά.  Επιπλέον εξασφαλίστηκαν χρήματα για την άμεση επισκευή και  επανενεργοποίηση 600 μοτοσικλετών της ομάδας ΔΙΑΣ που είχαν παρουσιάσει  σημαντικές μηχανικές βλάβες και είχαν παροπλισθεί. Επιπλέον οι ομάδες  ΔΙΑΣ τον Σεπτέμβριο θα αντικαταστήσουν τα φθαρμένα και ακατάλληλα  υπηρεσιακά κράνη με καινούργια, ενώ θα λάβουν υπηρεσιακό εξοπλισμό  (γάντια, στολές, υπηρεσιακά υποδήματα) με διαδικασία η οποία έχει σχεδόν  ολοκληρωθεί"_. 

 Αυτές οι διαβεβαιώσεις φέρεται να δόθηκαν στο προεδρείο του  Σωματείου Ειδικών Φρουρών Αττικής από την ηγεσία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. σε συνάντηση  που είχαν το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης στο υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης. 

 Το νέο σύστημα επικοινωνίας της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. με βάση το υπάρχον δίκτυο  των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει τη δυνατότητα εντοπισμού θέσης  όλων των τερματικών σε πραγματικό χρόνο, καταγραφής όλων των κλήσεων,  ελέγχου και οργάνωσης περιπολιών καθώς και ελέγχου εγγράφων   (διαβατηρίων κτλ.)  από τη συσκευή με ένα απλό σκανάρισμα. Ακόμη διαθέτει μπουτόν συναγερμού ενώ επιτρέπει τη δημιουργία  ομάδων επικοινωνίας ανά συμβάν. Ήδη αυτό το σύστημα των κινητών  τηλεφώνων χρησιμοποιείται από την Αντιτρομοκρατική Υπηρεσία και ίσως  επεκταθεί και σε αστυνομικές υπηρεσίες εκτός Αττικής. 

 Όπως αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση του προέδρου του Σωματείου των Ειδικών Φρουρών Αττικής κ. Βασίλη Ντούμα  "αναμένουμε την εφαρμογή και πραγματοποίηση των παραπάνω αυτονόητων  αιτημάτων που θεωρούνται απαραίτητα για τη θωράκιση των υπηρεσιών της  Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας".

 Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, τα τελευταία 24ωρα είχε τεθεί στην ηγεσία  της λεωφόρου Κατεχάκη ζήτημα κατάργησης της ΔΙΑΣ με τη σημερινή της  μορφή και με την κεντρική διοίκησή της και διάσπασή της στις πέντε  υποδιευθύνσεις της Αττικής (Αθηνών, Πειραιώς, Βορειοανατολικής, Δυτικής  και Νοτιανατολικής Αττικής). Ένα σχέδιο που πιθανολογείτο ότι θα  προκαλούσε ζητήματα δυσλειτουργίας και με διαλυτικές τάσεις στη ΔΙΑΣ. Όμως η ηγεσία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. το απόγευμα της Τρίτης φέρεται να  επεσήμανε ότι δεν υφίσταται κανένα τέτοιο ζήτημα και επιζητείται μονάχα  ο καλύτερος συντονισμός όσων σχετίζονται με τον επιχειρησιακό σχεδιασμό  της ΔΙΑΣ.

*TO BHMA, 07/08/2014 19:17*

----------

matthew (08-08-14), 

SRF (08-08-14)

----------


## αλπινιστης

> _"Η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. θα αποκτήσει τις επόμενες ημέρες ένα νέο ψηφιακό σύστημα  επικοινωνίας γερμανικής εταιρείας, αξίας περίπου 600.000 ευρώ,_



Πειτε μου σας παρακαλω οτι δεν ειναι παλι η γνωστη που το ονομα της αρχιζει και τελειωνει σε S.  :Επιθετικός:  :Επιθετικός:

----------


## leosedf

Πάλι Γερμανική?
Sieg heil.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Πειτε μου σας παρακαλω οτι δεν ειναι παλι η γνωστη που το ονομα της αρχιζει και τελειωνει σε S.



Δεν ξέρω κάτι, και εγώ από χωριό είμαι. Όμως νομίζω ότι η προμήθεια θα δημοσιευθεί στην Διαύγεια (гласность) καθώς και στο έγκυρο & αξιόπιστο defencenet.gr οπότε θα μάθουμε τι παίζει.

----------


## SV2IPW

H Στρατονομία διέθετε πομποδέκτες Motorola της σειράς MOTRAC....στους 40 -45 MHZ.....Το ιδιαίτερο αυτών των Π/Δ ήταν ότι δεν διέθεταν βίδες στο κουτί του Π/Δ αλλά κλειδί με το οποίο άνοιγε το πάνω και κάτω καπάκι!!!!

----------


## Dragonborn

> H Στρατονομία διέθετε πομποδέκτες Motorola της σειράς MOTRAC στους 40-45 MHZ



Όντως υπήρχαν και αυτά λίγο πάνω από τους 40 MHz, νομίζω 4 κανάλια. Ετσι στην Στρατονομία (πρώην Ε.Σ.Α.) είχαν, όπως έλεγαν, τα "κανάλια motorola" και τα "κανάλια pye". Στο 40.000 (ακριβώς) όμως ήταν η Χωροφυλακή πάλι με Motorola λαμπάτα.

----------


## john_b

Τελικά διαδικτυακός, είμαστε το μόνο φόρουμ που συζητά τα ρ/ε θέματα; 
Γιατί αυτή την εντύπωση έχω.

----------


## Dragonborn

Ναι, έτσι είναι όπως τα λές, με μια εξαίρεση. 

Παλιά υπήρχαν δυο mailing lists, τα SVHAM και greek-ham-radio αλλά τις έφαγε η μαρμάγκα. Το SVHAM ήταν πολύ ενεργό αλλά ο διαχειριστής του SV2AEL κατάφερε να διώξει τους πάντες με την συμπεριφορά του. Το SVHAM τεχνικά είναι  ακόμα ενεργό αλλά δεν υπάρχει δραστηριότητα.

Κατόπιν δοκίμασε ο SV1AWL να ανοίξει ένα "vortal", το www.hwn.gr. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό αλλά είναι επίσης ψόφιο λόγω δυσαρέσκειας με τον ΣΡΕ και μισοκλειδωμένο. Γράφουν μόνο ο SV1AWL και ένας-δυο παρατρεχάμενοι του ΣΡΕ ή κολλητοί του SV1AWL.

Η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα είναι το μπλόγκ του Διμετρήδη, SV1BJY (2mdes.blogspot.gr). Εκεί υπάρχει μια σχετική δραστηριότητα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> ... ενώ ο νόμος μας δίνει το δικαίωμα να εκπέμψουμε σε 6-7 πεδία συχνοτήτων 7.1-7.2 κτλπ οι περισσότεροι πομποδέκτες δεν λειτουργούν σε όλες, έστω ας λειτουργούν σε όλα τα νόμιμα διαστήματα συχνοτήτων και στα άλλα να είναι κλειδωμένοι. Από ψάξιμο στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά έχω διαπιστώσει το εξής, οτι οι σταθεροί πομποδέκτες εκπέμπουν κάτω από τα FM ενώ οι φορητοί στα 144-146 και 440-460. Θα μου πείς σιγά μας φτάνουν και αυτές οι συχνότητες μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.



Νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση πρέπει να συνεχισθεί στο κατάλληλο topic: *ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΣΜΟΣ (τί είναι)*.

----------


## moutoulos

Με πρόλαβε ο Κώστας. Μην ξεφύγουμε απο το αρχικό θέμα ...
Απορίες για Ρ/Ε στο άλλο μας θέμα.

----------


## leosedf

Τα άσχετα μεταφέρθηκαν. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77139

----------


## antonis_p

Συμβαίνουν και σε άλλες αφρικάνικες χώρες αυτά

https://dx-world.net/tt8ko-chad/

----------

matthew (22-10-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Και πάλι στην επικαιρότητα το ίδιο Α.Τ της Κω, που στο πρόσωπο του κάθε αγαθού με κινητικά προβλήματα 70αρη συνταξιούχου χομπίστα Γερμανού, βλέπει και έναν κατάσκοπο. 
Οι οργανώσεις των ΑΜΕΑ, των συνταξιούχων, των σπότερ, λοατκια, κ.α να πάρουν θέση στο πλευρό του για να μην συνεχίζεται ο εξευτελισμός της χώρας.

Πηγή

----------


## SRF

> Και πάλι στην επικαιρότητα το ίδιο Α.Τ της Κω, που στο πρόσωπο του κάθε αγαθού με κινητικά προβλήματα 70αρη συνταξιούχου χομπίστα Γερμανού, βλέπει και έναν κατάσκοπο. 
> Οι οργανώσεις των ΑΜΕΑ, των συνταξιούχων, των σπότερ, λοατκια, κ.α να πάρουν θέση στο πλευρό του για να μην συνεχίζεται ο εξευτελισμός της χώρας.
> 
> Πηγή



Πως εχει σχεση και ειναι "ξεφτυλα" όπως το παλαιότερο αυτό που αναφερεις όταν ... 





> *Ο ίδιος ομολόγησε* προανακρινόμενος και ενώπιον του Ανακριτή της Κω *τα όσα του αποδίδονται, ισχυριζόμενος ότι ελάμβανε 2000 ευρώ μηνιαίως από δύο Τούρκους, στους οποίους παρέδιδε τα στοιχεία που συγκέντρωνε* σε ψηφιακούς δίσκους αποθήκευσης. Μάλιστα την εργασία αυτή έκανε, όπως είπε, από το έτος 2011







> Στην Τουρκία, *όπως είπε*, γνώρισε δύο Τούρκους, οι οποίοι συντόνιζαν δίκτυο συνταξιούχων κατασκόπων που τους έδιναν πληροφορίες για στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις στα νησιά.
> Οι δύο Τούρκοι, όπως είπε, τον πλησίασαν σε μια καφετέρια που σύχναζε και του ανέθεσαν την συγκεκριμένη εργασία και εκείνος την ανέλαβε χωρίς να ενημερώσει την σύζυγό του γιατί φοβόταν ενδοοικογενειακούς καβγάδεςβ¦
> Υποστήριξε ότι διοχέτευε πληροφορίες στους Τούρκους συνδέσμους του επί δύο έτη κι ότι τον χρησιμοποιούσαν σποραδικά προκειμένου να μην τον βκάψουνβ ως πληροφοριοδότη προσθέτοντας ότι υπήρχαν πολλά άλλα πρόσωπα που έκαναν την ίδια δουλειά.
> *Ισχυρίστηκε ακόμη ότι η αμοιβή που του κατέβαλλαν για τα δύο έτη της εργασίας του ως κατάσκοπος ήταν 2.000 ευρώ*, τα οποία του κατέθεταν σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό στη Γερμανία, τον οποίο όμως δεν απεκάλυψε.
> Υποστήριξε ακόμη ότι είχε λάβει εντολή να μην επισκεφθεί ξανά την Τουρκία και ότι για το όποιο πρόβλημα ανέκυπτε θα συναντούσε τους συνδέσμους του στην Γερμανία.
> Ισχυρίστηκε ακόμη ότι τους απέστελλε τις πληροφορίες που συγκέντρωνε μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου.
> Ο κατάσκοπος υποστήριξε ότι τα στοιχεία που συγκέντρωνε δεν ήταν απόρρητα και ότι και ο ίδιος δεν κατάλαβε γιατί τον πλήρωναν γι’ αυτά!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Και πάλι στην επικαιρότητα το ίδιο Α.Τ της Κω, που στο πρόσωπο του κάθε αγαθού με κινητικά προβλήματα 70αρη συνταξιούχου χομπίστα Γερμανού, βλέπει και έναν κατάσκοπο. 
> Οι οργανώσεις των ΑΜΕΑ, των συνταξιούχων, των σπότερ, λοατκια, κ.α να πάρουν θέση στο πλευρό του για να μην συνεχίζεται ο εξευτελισμός της χώρας.
> 
> Πηγή




Steve, οι περισσότεροι δεν θα διαβάσουν το λινκ και θα σε πάρουν στα σοβαρά.

----------


## stauros772000

με βαση αυτην την καινουρια εξελιξη,ποιος μας λεει οτι το αρχικο θεμα του νηματος,δλδ η συλληψη ραδιοερασιτεχνη συνταξιουχου,ποιος μας λεει οτι δεν ηταν κατασκοπος??

----------


## kioan

> με βαση αυτην την καινουρια εξελιξη,ποιος μας λεει οτι το αρχικο θεμα του νηματος,δλδ η συλληψη ραδιοερασιτεχνη συνταξιουχου,ποιος μας λεει οτι δεν ηταν κατασκοπος??



Τα υπόλοιπα ευρήματα πάνω του; Ή μάλλον τα όσα ΔΕΝ βρήκαν επάνω του αλλά και ούτε στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου του.

Στον ραδιοερασιτέχνη που συνέλαβαν το 2012 δεν βρήκαν ούτε φωτογραφίες στρατιωτικών περιοχών, ούτε σημειώσεις για στρατηγικά σημεία του νησιού, ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Τον είχανε συλλάβει με μοναδική κατηγορία το ότι είχε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό ασύρματο!



Η πρόσφατη περίπτωση είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.

----------

Dragonborn (21-06-19), 

mikemtb (21-06-19), 

SRF (22-06-19)

----------


## MacGyver

Τι θέλω να πω; Ότι το θέμα της κατασκοπίας σε αυτές τις περιοχές δεν είναι κάτι απίθανο, μάλλον είναι το πλέον πιθανό.
Προφανώς, όσοι εμπλέκονται δεν ανεβάζουν σημαία <κατάσκοπος>, αντίθετα όπως είναι αυτονόητο και όπως φαίνεται και από όσα βγήκαν στο φως απο αυτή την υπόθεση, η σημαία είναι κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο και φαινομενικά άκακο. Ο παππούς της διπλανής πόρτας. Στα Ελληνικά λέγεται <ξεκάρφωμα>.
Το ότι κάποιες φορές δεν υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία για το δικαστήριο, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτός που εμπλέκεται είναι και αθώος.
Το ότι ο Αλ Καπόνε ήταν μαφιόζος το γνώριζαν όλοι. Δεν υπήρχαν όμως τα τυπικά στοιχεία. Αυτό δεν σήμαινε ότι ήταν αθώος!
Οι άνθρωποι που η δουλειά τους είναι να ξεχωρίζουν τις ύποπτες κινήσεις έχουν την ίδια πείρα με την οποία εμείς ξεχωρίζουμε το μαύρο 2.5ρι ηλεκτρολογικό από το RG174.
Το δεύτερο που ήθελα να δω (για στατιστικούς λόγους) είναι: πόσοι από όλους εδώ που κατέκριναν αυτούς τους υπαλλήλους (ίδιο ΑΤ), θα πουν τώρα ένα μπράβο. Κανένας.

----------


## lepouras

να ρωτήσω κάτι? 
τη είναι αυτό που ΔΕΝ φαίνεται από το google earth (γέφυρες στρατόπεδα κλπ κλπ) και πρέπει να πληρώσουν κατάσκοπο για να τα φωτογραφίσει?
 ακόμα τη είναι αυτό που ΔΕΝ το προσφέρει η τεχνολογία και πρέπει να πάει ένας άνθρωπος έξω από ένα στρατόπεδο για να βγάλει φωτογραφίες όταν αυτή την στιγμή με κόστος τσάμπα σχεδόν (σε σύγκριση με τα μπάτζετ που ξοδεύουν οι "κατάσκοποι") ώστε να βγάλουν φωτογραφίες από ένα χιλιόμετρο μακριά( μην πω περισσότερο) με ανάλυση που θα ζήλευαν οι κατασκοπευτικοί δορυφόροι πριν 30-40 χρόνια? 
τη είναι αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος ώστε να παρακολουθήσει τηλεπικοινωνίες με συσκευές τύπου SDR και έστω με καλύτερο λογισμικό και να ακούει παπάδες και μάλιστα από του διαόλου την μάνα και πρέπει να πάει ένας ραδιοχαζός για να τις καταγράψει και μάλιστα με εξοπλισμό που είναι τόσο κοινός τουλάχιστον στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες? 
 μήπως τελικά είναι περισσότερο (έστω και κατασκοπευτικά) ξεκάρφωμα ο μπάρμπας και κάθε μπάρμπας να πληρώνετε για να κάνει αυτό που γίνετε με λιγότερα λεφτά και για πλάκα? 
που ακόμα και να το κάνουν έστω τόσο χαζά μήπως τελικά αντί να τους συλλαμβάνουν καλύτερο θα ήταν να  τους παρακολουθήσουν ώστε να βρουν τους παραπάνω συνδέσμους και να μην καρφώνονται με αυτό τον τρόπο και νομίζουν ότι πιάσανε το μεγάλο λαβράκι?

----------

Dragonborn (21-06-19)

----------


## stauros772000

πολλα δεν φαινονται απο το google earth......απο δαυτο,φαινεται σαν λειτουργικο το διπλανο μου στρατοπεδο,ενω εχει εγκαταληφθει,ή το αναποδο....(λεμε τωρα.....).δεν φαινεται αν η γεφυρα αντεχει καποιο ειδος φορτιου(τανκ?).....δεν ειναι ολα οπως στον κινηματόγραφο.......σχετικα με την τελευαια φραση,ειναι ενδειξη της ικανοτητας των αρμοδιων,και ο λογος που δεν ακουνε τα μπραβο που προτεινει ο στηβ......ασε που υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει και να το εστησαν για να μην ξεφτυλιστουν περισοτερο αφου η  πρωτη περιπτωση,"τρεχει"ακομη ,αλλα απο την αλλη ,δεν τους εχω τοσο ικανους,οπως προειπα,ωστε να παρακολουθησουν τον κατασκοπο........

----------


## antonis_p

> Τόνισε μάλιστα ότι τον είχε εκπλήξει το γεγονός ότι ενώ η Τουρκία και η Ελλάδα είναι χώρες του ΝΑΤΟ, που επενδύουν στην άμυνά τους, τα εξοπλιστικά τους συστήματα *δεν είναι σύγχρονα*!



Έτσι είπε ο high tech πράκτορας ...





> Στην οικία του βρέθηκαν *ατζέντες με ιδιόχειρες σημειώσεις*, ένας σκληρός δίσκος, ένας υπολογιστής και ένα tablet, *βιντεοταινίες*, κινητό τηλέφωνο και 6 USΒ Sticks.

----------

nick1974 (22-06-19)

----------


## stdio

ρε ξερόλες αφήστε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, πιάσατε ένα ασύρματο στα χέρια και νομίζετε ότι ξέρετε τα πάντα, αραχτεί στον καναπέ

----------


## nick1974

> ακόμα τη είναι αυτό που ΔΕΝ το προσφέρει η τεχνολογία και πρέπει να πάει ένας άνθρωπος έξω από ένα στρατόπεδο για να βγάλει φωτογραφίες



ο Κωστακης στη σκοπια μηπως? ,

(αλλα για να μη το παραδεχτει ειπε οτι ειναι κατασκοπος) 







> ασε που υποψιαζομαι οτι μπορει και να το εστησαν για να μην ξεφτυλιστουν περισοτερο αφου η  πρωτη περιπτωση,"τρεχει"ακομη



βασικα 99.9999% το εστησαν για να καλυψουν την ηλιθιοτητα με το Γερμανο ραδιοερασιτεχνη, η ιδια η σκηνοθεσια ειναι απο τοσο δευτεροκλασατες ταινιες που και το σεφερλη να βαζαν να τους το φτιαξει θα το κανε καλυτερο.


κατα τ αλλα ...2019, αντε με το καλο να ξεκινησει και καμια σταυροφορια 
..με τοξα και ακοντια


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> ρε ξερόλες αφήστε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, πιάσατε ένα ασύρματο στα χέρια και νομίζετε ότι ξέρετε τα πάντα, αραχτεί στον καναπέ



και εσύ που ξέρεις ότι είμαστε αραχτοί στον καναπέ και ότι έχουμε πιάσει μόνο ένα ασύρματο στο χέρι και όχι να ξέρουμε από μηχανήματα και πράγματα που απλά δεν λέγονται δημόσια ?

----------


## xrist sakis

Όποιος είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι ιερή αγελάδα δηλαδή και δεν τον πειράζουμε; Είναι σίγουρα αθώος 100%. Και ναι πολλά πράγματα δεν μπορεί να δει το google earth ούτε και οι κατασκοπευτικοί δορυφόροι γι'αυτό και ακόμη χρησιμοποιούν κατασκόπους σαν αυτόν τον  "καϋμένο Γερμανό γερό συνταξιούχο" που τσάκωνε 2000 ευρώ τον μήνα από τους Τούρκους και κάτι κορόιδα( :Wink:  εδώ δικοί μας μόνο που δεν κάνανε πορείες. Αφήστε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν την δουλειά τους και ας μην τα ξέρουμε όλα...Πολλές φορές η σιωπή είναι χρυσός!
  Καλημέρα.

----------


## antonis_p

1. Ο Γερμανός δικάστηκε πρωτόδικα και καταδικάστηκε.
2. Δεν γνωρίζουμε την δικογραφία.
3. Φέρεται να έχει κάνει κάποια ομολογία, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο.

Ας κάνουμε μία δική μας δημοσκόπηση να αποφασίσουμε αν είναι ένοχος ή όχι.

----------


## antonis_p

Άντε πάλι!

https://europost.gr/thriler-sti-rodo...s-kataskopeia/

----------


## kioan

> Άντε πάλι!
> 
> https://europost.gr/thriler-sti-rodo...s-kataskopeia/



Ενδιαφέρουσα η αναφορά στον εξοπλισμό του:




_"Κεραία CG3000"_ = autotuner

_"ηλεκτρονική συσκευή μάρκας dc verteiler"_ = DC distributor, διανομέας τάσης (παράδειγμα)

_"ασύρματος αυτοκινήτου μάρκας YAESU MUSEN CO LTD με αριθμό FT-891"_ = Σίγουρα ύποπτος γιατί έχω ξαναδεί ασύρματο με ακριβώς τον ίδιο αριθμό

_"φορητός υπολογιστής μάρκας BENQ JOYBOOK S73 SERIES στερούμενος αδείας αρμόδιας αρχής"_ = Laptop χωρίς άδεια laptopοφορίας και laptopοχρησίας

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δηλαδή, πέραν του ότι τα μηχανήματά του ήταν ραδιοερασιτεχνικός εξοπλισμός και  ο ίδιος δήλωσε ραδιοερασιτέχνης, οι κινήσεις του σας φαίνονται "φυσιολογική ραδιοερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα";

----------


## antonis_p

> Δηλαδή, πέραν του ότι τα μηχανήματά του ήταν ραδιοερασιτεχνικός εξοπλισμός και  ο ίδιος δήλωσε ραδιοερασιτέχνης, οι κινήσεις του σας φαίνονται "φυσιολογική ραδιοερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα";



Ναι. 

Τί δεν είναι "φυσιολογική ραδιοερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα";

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ναι. 
> 
> Τί δεν είναι "φυσιολογική ραδιοερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα";



"Ο ίδιος, απολογούμενος χθες ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου, κατέθεσε  ότι έφτασε στο νησί την Παρασκευή 7 Αυγούστου, μόνος του, μίσθωσε ένα  αυτοκίνητο στο οποίο και κοιμόταν στη Θολό και ότι επρόκειτο να  επιστρέψει πίσω στην πατρίδα του χθες το πρωί και ώρα 11:15.

 Δήλωσε, δε, ότι κατέχει νόμιμη άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη και ότι επειδή * στη Ρόδο δεν έχει σταθμούς*, ήρθε με τον ασύρματο και τον εξοπλισμό του  και μιλούσε για το διήμερο με άλλους ραδιοερασιτέχνες σε δίκτυο 250  ατόμων, κυρίως από τη Γερμανία και σε συχνότητες νόμιμα αδειοδοτημένες  για τον σκοπό αυτό.

 Ο πρόεδρος της έδρας απόρησε για το τι είδους διακοπές είναι αυτές,  αλλά έκρινε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για υποκειμενική υπόσταση  του αδικήματος"


Ο τύπος κουβάλησε ένα σκασμό εξοπλισμό, κοιμόταν στο αυτοκίνητο που νοίκιασε για πέντε μέρες, λέει ότι η Ρόδος δεν έχει σταθμούς (!!!), και κατά τα άλλα είναι ένας συμπαθής ραδιοερασιτέχνης επειδή έτσι δήλωσε. 

Όλοι οι άλλοι, αστυνομικοί, ΕΥΠατζήδες, εισαγγελείς και δικαστές είναι ανίδεοι γραφειοκράτες.

ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ, Αντώνη.

----------


## antonis_p

> "Δήλωσε, δε, ότι κατέχει νόμιμη άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη και ότι επειδή * στη Ρόδο δεν έχει σταθμούς*, ήρθε με τον ασύρματο και τον εξοπλισμό του  και μιλούσε για το διήμερο με άλλους ραδιοερασιτέχνες σε δίκτυο 250  ατόμων, κυρίως από τη Γερμανία και σε συχνότητες νόμιμα αδειοδοτημένες  για τον σκοπό αυτό.



Για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι κατανοητό, δεδομένου πως και ο δημοσιογράφος είναι άσχετος με την υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη.
Εννοεί πως η Ρόδος (SV5) είναι σπάνια ραδιοχώρα και στο contest στο οποίο έπαιρνε μέρος, δεν υπήρχε άλλη συμμετοχή από τη ραδιοχώρα.
Εξάλλου σε όλες τις expeditions και τα field days οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες πάνε με τον εξοπλισμό τους.
Το "δίκτυο" στο οποίο πρόλαβε να κάνει 250 QSO είναι οι περιοχές συχνοτήτων στις οποίες γίνονταν το contest.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8853352&type=3

----------


## nick1974

> Δηλαδή, πέραν του ότι τα μηχανήματά του ήταν ραδιοερασιτεχνικός εξοπλισμός και  ο ίδιος δήλωσε ραδιοερασιτέχνης, οι κινήσεις του σας φαίνονται "φυσιολογική ραδιοερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα";



Ας το παρουμε ανάποδα, ένας τυπος που απλωνει κεραίες παντου για να μιλάει σε ΡΑΔΙΟΚΥΜΑΤΑ σου φαίνεται φυσιολογική δραστηριότητα κατασκόπου? 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Περιγράφονται και εξηγούνται πολύ ωραία όλα στην ανάρτηση στην οποία παραπέμπει το link που έβαλε ο Αντώνης.

Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα για το αδίκημα της κατοχής φορητού υπολογιστή _"στερούμενου αδείας αρμόδιας αρχής"_ που κατέγραψαν οι αρχές. Τι διάολο μπορεί να εννοεί ο Κλουζώ που τον συνέλαβε;

----------

nick1974 (13-08-20)

----------


## nick1974

> Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα για το αδίκημα της κατοχής φορητού υπολογιστή _"στερούμενου αδείας αρμόδιας αρχής"_ που κατέγραψαν οι αρχές. Τι διάολο μπορεί να εννοεί ο Κλουζώ που τον συνέλαβε;



Σκας! Όυταν του οργανου μιλάει ξερ  κλυτερα. 
Τι δεν καταλαβενς? Ου εγκληματίας δεν είχε άδεια για του λαπτοπι. .. 


Τις ΣΦΗΓΚΕΣ του Αριστοφάνη τις έχεις διαβάσει? Μα πως μπορεί ο τυπος να είναι μετά από πανω απο 20 αιώνες επίκαιρος? 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pstratos

Το μόνο που δεν μου κάθεται είναι αυτό με το αυτοκίνητο. Δλδ για 5 μέρες περιφερόταν (που??) και έμενε στο αμάξι του? Γιατί δεν έμενε στο ξενοδοχείο του να απλώσει οτι ήθελε στο μπαλκόνι? Μήπως έκοβε βόλτες σε πιο "ευαίσθητες περιοχές" οπότε και ορθώς τον μάζεψαν?

----------


## Gaou

κατι σημαντικό ακόμα είναι ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολύ τουρκοι με υψηλό τουρκικό φρόνημα που εχουν πάρει γερμανικές και ολλανδικές υπηκοότητες.

----------


## nick1974

Ρε παιδια καλά όλα αυτά με τους Τουρκους και τις ευαίσθητες περιοχες κι όλα αυτά αλλά ΤΙ ΣΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ 2020 ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ? Σοβαρά δηλαδή... Ο Mr Bean? 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

Πομποδέκτης Βρετανού κατασκόπου, παλαιότερης τεχνολογίας:

068881ax9vf21.jpg

πομποδέκτης Γερμανού κατάσκοπου σε ευαίσθητη Ελληνική περιοχή, σήμερα:

ysu-ft-891_oh_xl.jpg

----------


## elektronio

Παιδιά έχετε επιρεαστεί από τις κατασκοπικές ταινίες κυρίως του αμερικανικού κινηματογράφου. Η κατασκοπεία είναι στις περισσότερες εκφάνσεις τις απλό πράγμα. Οι κατάσκοποι πολλές φορές είναι απλοί άνθρωποι της διπλανής πόρτας (κάτι σαν τον Jackie chan). Φωτογραφίες από στρατιωτικές περιοχές, συντεταγμένες στρατιωτικών εγκαταστάσεων, αναφορές για κινήσεις και καταγραφή στρατιωτικής δύναμης είναι απλά πράγματα και αυτοί που τα κάνουν δεν έρχονται σαν στρατιωτικοί ακόλουθοι στις πρεσβύες.
Οι Τουρκία είναι φανερό ότι έχει πάντα ένα μάτι στραμμένο προς το μέρος μας με άγριες διαθέσεις, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που δείχνει και λέει ξεκάθαρα τις επιβουλεύσεις της. Σίγουρα θέλει να είναι προετοιμασμένη για το ενδεχόμενο σύρραξης και όταν μιλάει για αποστρατικοποίηση των νησιών μάλλον ξέρει τι λέει (φροντίζουν για αυτό οι Γερμανοί και όχι μόνο).

Έλεος που πιστεύετε ότι ήρθε άνθρωπος *για διακοπές*, μόνος του, χωρίς να νοικιάσει ξενοδοχείο, να κοιμάται σε αυτοκίνητο (ένα μπάνιο δεν έκανε;  ) και όλο αυτό για να επικοινωνήσει ραδιοερασιτεχνικά με τους φίλους του. Μόνο από την Ρόδο έπιανε σήμα και τριγυρνούσε σε διάφορα σημεία για να το πιάσει;

Έλεος επίσης να πιστεύετε ότι οι υπηρεσίες μας είναι "πουτ δε κοτ νταουν" και ότι τον πιάσαν από ηλίθιο λάθος. Ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι κάνουν και όσο για την ενεργοποίηση αρχαίων νόμων για ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό προφανώς είναι απλώς η πρόφαση για να τον στείλουν από κει που ήρθε. Με τι δικαιολογία θα τον έδιωχναν "μας μοιάζεις για κατάσκοπος οπότε δίνε του";. 

Λάβετε υπόψιν ότι όλη η κίνηση ιντερνετ και κινητού τηλεφωνικού δικτύου παραμένουν καταγεγραμμένες σε servers των παρόχων δια νόμου για πρόσβαση από τις τις αρχές όποτε χρειαστεί. Για την ραδιοερασιτεχνική επικοινωνία δεν νομίζω να συμβαίνει κάτι ανάλογο, οπότε μοιάζει σαν ένας "καθαρός" τρόπος επικοινωνίας.

----------

CybEng (23-08-20)

----------


## antonis_p

> Έλεος που πιστεύετε ότι ήρθε άνθρωπος *για διακοπές*, μόνος του, χωρίς να νοικιάσει ξενοδοχείο, να κοιμάται σε αυτοκίνητο (ένα μπάνιο δεν έκανε;  ) και όλο αυτό για να επικοινωνήσει ραδιοερασιτεχνικά με τους φίλους του. Μόνο από την Ρόδο έπιανε σήμα και τριγυρνούσε σε διάφορα σημεία για να το πιάσει;



Έτσι έβλεπα τους κυνηγούς ως παντελώς άσχετος με αυτό που κάνουν, και τους θεωρούσα βλαμμένους (ποτέ δεν εκτίμησα αυτό που κάνουν) αρνούμενος να δεχτώ γιατί χάνονται στα βουνά για να πυροβολήσουν την τροφή τους αφού μπορούν να την βρουν σε έναν καταψύκτη ή ακόμα καλύτερα έτοιμη και ψημένη.

fgdsg.jpg
pict0044_20090530_1334287334.jpg

----------


## pstratos

Ενώ το να μιλάει χύμα σε RF που τον ακούει ο οποιοσδήποτε είναι πιο ασφαλές από tor - vpn - pgp κλπ?? Απλά ο τύπος παραέκανε μπαμ όπως λέμε, οπότε και τον μαζέψαν. Κάποτε ήμουν σε σύλλογο ερασιτεχνών φωτογράφων. Πόσες φορες μας είχαν (ευγενικά ή οχι και τόσο ευγενικά) μαζέψει δεν λεγόταν. και συνήθως ρωτούσαν αν είμασταν κατάσκοποι! 10-15 άτομα με 2-3 κρεμασμένες  μηχανές ο καθένας, τσιρκο ολόκληρο δλδ. Αλλά η "υποψία" της κατασκοπείας πάντα ήταν μια νομοτυπη κάλυψη για το "διαλυθείτε ησύχως"  Αντίστοιχα γίνεται και με το θέμα του plainspoting. Τόλμα να βρεθείς με τηλεφακό και air-vhf πέρυξ αεροδρομίου, να δεις για πότε σε έχουν μαζέψει

----------


## TSAKALI

Αν ηταν κατασκοπος , το θεμα δεν θα εβγαινε παραεξω. Γερμανοι  κατασκοποι
υπαρχουν στρατολογημενοι απο Τουρκους της Γερμανιας, Δεν τους ενδιαφερουν 
στρατιωτικες εγκαταστασεις , οσο φωτογραφιες στρατιωτων με πολιτικα η περιβολη
Αστυνομικου (στο παρελθον) για να τα χρησιμοποιησουν σε διαπραγματευσεις, οτι 
ντε και καλα παραβαινουμε την αποστρατικοποιηση των νησιων.
Με ενα χαρτζιλικι βγαζουν φωτο .Αν το κλιμακιο βρει φωτογραφιες περιεργες στην 
κατοχη του υποπτου , αλλαζουν τα πραματα , και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το μαθει
κανενα καναλι.
Τωρα ..υπαρχουν και οι " σοβαροι" , παντα Γερμανοι, που κανουν αλλες "δουλειες"
οπως εμπρησμους, με μεγαλυτερο οικονομικο αντικρυσμα. και εκει αμα τους "τσαλακωσουν"
δεν θα παρει χαμπαρι κανεις.
Συνηθως ομως παντα εχουν το πανω χερι οι δικοι μας ...

----------


## elektronio

Οι ενοχλήσεις φωτογράφων και ραδιοερασιτεχνών εμένα μου δείχνει ότι οι δικοί μας κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους, θα μπορούσαν απλά να πίνουν τους φραπέδες τους στα γραφεία τους.

----------


## antonis_p

OPERATING HAM RADIO IN GREECE
Due to some incidents in recent years and even a more recent one a few days ago, radio amateurs who are going to travel in Greece and want to carry amateur radio activities should be aware of the following.
Areas near land or sea borders, especially in the east of the country, are particularly sensitive at times. To all colleagues who contact RAAG in addition to the basic information they also get information regarding frequency bands, rf power limits, callsign composition, etc. It is always suggested to have also 2 specific pages from the last ministerial decision in force governing the amateur radio service (which can be supplied from RAAG). These pages describe the categories of ham radio operators from other countries their obligations and rights while they are operating their amateur radio equipment in Greece.
Because the legislation is written only in Greek, this facilitates the control of police authorities in cases of difficulty understanding what "ham radio is all about" and avoiding misunderstandings. For more information, have a look at the website of the National Union (www.raag.org) or send mail to the Secretariat of RAAG at raag-hq@raag.org
RAAG will do its best, for one more time, to proceed with all necessary actions towards the competent authorities in order to avoid any similar incidents in the future.

----------


## rama

Ξαφνικά γίναμε κακοί και στραβοί. Δυστυχώς, έχουμε στρατιωτικά ευαίσθητες περιοχές και πρέπει να προσέχουμε. Είναι δεδομένο οτι υπάρχουν κατάσκοποι, και μάλιστα από δυτικότατες χώρες, που δουλεύουν για λογαριασμό των Τουρκαλάδων. 
Δηλαδή αν πάω στη Γερμανία ή την Τουρκία και φωτογραφίζω κάποιο στρατόπεδο, ενώ έχω μαζί μου και πανάκριβο ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό, θα με αφήσουν χαλαρό ή θα με μπουζουριάσουν?

----------


## kioan

> Το μόνο που δεν μου κάθεται είναι αυτό με το αυτοκίνητο. Δλδ για 5 μέρες περιφερόταν (που??) και έμενε στο αμάξι του? Γιατί δεν έμενε στο ξενοδοχείο του να απλώσει οτι ήθελε στο μπαλκόνι? Μήπως έκοβε βόλτες σε πιο "ευαίσθητες περιοχές" οπότε και ορθώς τον μάζεψαν?







> Έλεος που πιστεύετε ότι ήρθε άνθρωπος *για διακοπές*, μόνος του, χωρίς να νοικιάσει ξενοδοχείο, να κοιμάται σε αυτοκίνητο (ένα μπάνιο δεν έκανε; ) και όλο αυτό για να επικοινωνήσει ραδιοερασιτεχνικά με τους φίλους του.



Υποθέτω θα περιφερόταν και θα πλενόταν όπου περιφέρονται και πλένονται και οι λοιποί αλτέρνατιβ-λιγδοτουρίστες που έρχονται στη χώρα μας, οι οποίοι αντί να κρατάνε εμφανώς κάποιον ασύρματο έχουν μια κιθάρα στην πλάτη και άρα αυτομάτως η κοινή γνώμη τους αντιμετωπίζει ως γραφικούς αθώους τουριστάκους, χωρίς να ενεργοποιείται η βαθιά ριζωμένη παράδοση στις κουκούλες ορισμένων συμπατριωτών μας ώστε να τους αναφέρουν στις αρχές.







> Δηλαδή αν πάω στη Γερμανία ή την Τουρκία και φωτογραφίζω κάποιο στρατόπεδο, ενώ έχω μαζί μου και πανάκριβο ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό, θα με αφήσουν χαλαρό ή θα με μπουζουριάσουν?



Για να μην μιλάμε υποθετικά, τα ευρήματα επάνω στον συγκεκριμένο "κατάσκοπο" περιγράφονται αναλυτικά εδώ. Δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά η φωτογράφηση στρατιωτικών περιοχών ή η κατοχή φωτογραφικού εξοπλισμού.







> Λάβετε υπόψιν ότι όλη η κίνηση ιντερνετ και κινητού τηλεφωνικού δικτύου παραμένουν καταγεγραμμένες σε servers των παρόχων δια νόμου για πρόσβαση από τις τις αρχές όποτε χρειαστεί. Για την ραδιοερασιτεχνική επικοινωνία δεν νομίζω να συμβαίνει κάτι ανάλογο, οπότε μοιάζει σαν ένας "καθαρός" τρόπος επικοινωνίας.



VPN και End-to End encryption και απλά ο πάροχος θα έχει καταγράψει ότι κάποιος αντάλλαξε άγνωστα δεδομένα με κάποια/ες IP στο Internet. Έτσι ένα οποιοδήποτε τηλέφωνο μπορεί να γίνει συσκευή κρυπτογραφημένης επικοινωνίας.
Επίσης τα κινητά τηλέφωνα μπορεί να τα προμηθεύεται/αλλάζει όσο συχνά θέλει ακόμα και από την χώρα στην οποία βρίσκεται, χωρίς να τηρείται κανένα στοιχείο του και το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με SIM κάρτες που μπορεί να έχει φέρει μαζί του κάποιος ή να αγόρασε από μαύρη αγορά.
Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνικός "καθαρός" τρόπος επικοινωνίας προϋποθέτει να κατέχεις συγκεκριμένες συσκευές τις οποίες ο "κατάσκοπος" που δε θέλει να κινήσει υποψίες, τις μεταφέρει διασυνοριακώς, σε ελέγχους αεροδρομίων κλπ, τις στήνει σε διάφορα σημεία απλώνοντας κεραίες ορατές από μακρυά και επικοινωνεί μέσω αυτών σε ένα ανοικτό κανάλι επικοινωνίας που μπορούν να κάνουν ακρόαση όλοι (ακόμα και οι αρχές που θα ήθελαν να τον συλλάβουν). Γιατί να μην προτιμήσει την απλή λύση του κινητού τηλεφώνου;







> Έλεος επίσης να πιστεύετε ότι οι υπηρεσίες μας είναι "πουτ δε κοτ νταουν" και ότι τον πιάσαν από ηλίθιο λάθος. Ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι κάνουν και όσο για την ενεργοποίηση αρχαίων νόμων για ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό προφανώς είναι απλώς η πρόφαση για να τον στείλουν από κει που ήρθε. Με τι δικαιολογία θα τον έδιωχναν "μας μοιάζεις για κατάσκοπος οπότε δίνε του";.



Μιλάμε για τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες μας που μπορεί να σταματήσουν Έλληνα πολίτη αδειούχο ραδιοερασιτέχνη με καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο, εντός ελληνικής επικράτειας, μακρυά από σύνορα, μακρυά από ευαίσθητες περιοχές και να του κατάσχουν τον νόμιμο φορητό ραδιοερασιτεχνικό εξοπλισμό του, αγνοώντας επιλεκτικά άρθρα της νομοθεσίας περί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού και εμπλέκοντας τον παράλληλα σε αγώνα να αποδείξει δικαστικώς ότι δεν είναι ελέφαντας, επειδή με το μάτι έκριναν πως ο φορητός εξοπλισμός έχει δυνατότητα συντονισμού σε συχνότητες αστυνομίας;

----------


## elektronio

Όταν πριν πολλά χρόνια ήμουν φαντάρος κάναμε άσκηση (υποστήριξη τηλεπικοινωνιών) στο πολεμικό στρατηγείο στη Θράκη κάπου μέσα στα βουνά. Εκεί υπήρχε άγνωστος που μας φωτογράφιζε και σίγουρα δεν ήταν φυσιοδίφης ούτε ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφεραν να τον συλλάβουν τα τζιπάκια περιπολίας που έστειλε ο διοικητής για να σας πω και τι εθνικότητας ήταν. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ενδιαφέρον για τις στρατιωτικές μας θέσεις θα έχει παραμείνει αναλλοίωτο στο χρόνο από τους καλούς μας γείτονες.
Μπορεί αυτοί οι "μυστήριοι" τουρίστες να είναι χρυσά παιδιά, αλλά "κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε". Θα έβρισκα πιο λογικό να εμφανιστούν σε τοπικούς φορείς ή συναδέλφους, να κάνουν γνωστή την παρουσία τους και να κάνουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο φανερά το hobby τους και όχι στα κρυφά τριγυρίζοντας σε ευαίσθητες περιοχές.

----------


## nick1974

> Όταν πριν πολλά χρόνια ήμουν φαντάρος κάναμε άσκηση (υποστήριξη τηλεπικοινωνιών) στο πολεμικό στρατηγείο στη Θράκη κάπου μέσα στα βουνά. Εκεί υπήρχε άγνωστος που μας φωτογράφιζε και σίγουρα δεν ήταν φυσιοδίφης ούτε ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφεραν να τον συλλάβουν τα τζιπάκια περιπολίας που έστειλε ο διοικητής για να σας πω και τι εθνικότητας ήταν. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ενδιαφέρον για τις στρατιωτικές μας θέσεις θα έχει παραμείνει αναλλοίωτο στο χρόνο από τους καλούς μας γείτονες.
> Μπορεί αυτοί οι "μυστήριοι" τουρίστες να είναι χρυσά παιδιά, αλλά "κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε". Θα έβρισκα πιο λογικό να εμφανιστούν σε τοπικούς φορείς ή συναδέλφους, να κάνουν γνωστή την παρουσία τους και να κάνουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο φανερά το hobby τους και όχι στα κρυφά τριγυρίζοντας σε ευαίσθητες περιοχές.




Μαρκο οταν εισαι φανταρος εισαι τοσο infected απ τις ηλιθιοτητες του στρατου που βλεπεις παντου φαντασματα, Τουρκους, κατασκοπους, πολεμους και ολα αυτα τα νοστιμα, και δε λεω οτι δεν υπαρχουν κατασκοποι, αλλα η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ λεει πως πρωτα θα παει ο νους σου στα φυσιολογικα (μπορει να ηταν φωτογραφος, κυνηγος που του αρεσει να φωτογραφιζει, ζωγραφος που δουλευει με φωτογραφιες στο στουντιο του, απλος φυσιολατρης... ...ακομα και το παρατηρητης πουλιων πιο λογικο ακουγεται απ το να επεσες πανω στον 007 που ψαχνει το χρυσοδαχτυλο ).
Αλλα ασχετα με το τι ηταν ο τυπος που φωτογραφιζε στατοπαιδα (btw να ξερεις πως το συγκεκριμενο χομπυ ειναι και φετιχ για πολυ κοσμο οπως και τα αεροδρομια και οι σσιδηροδρομοι, τρενα, πολεμικα πλοια, εμπορικα πλοια κτλ και οι τυποι ειναι τοσο nerds που μαζευουν κι ενα σωρω πληροφοριες κι εχουν κι ενα σωρω φορουμ ) ο συγκεκριμενος ανθρωπος που μιλαμε εδω ειναι κανονικοτατος αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτεχνης και πηγε σε μια ραδιοχωρα που δεν υπηρχε σταθμος, κατι που ειναι μεγαλη προκληση για οσους εχουν την αρρωστια. Δεν ξερω τι παιζει τωρα με τις qsl, δε ξερω καν αν υπαρχουν (εχω παρατησει το χομπυ απ το 96-97)αλλα αν τηρειται η παλια διαδικασια απ αυτη τη δραστηριοτητα θα μπορουσε να βγαλει ολα του τα εξοδα και ισως και παραπανω με ενα dx-expedition (επαναλαμβανω δε ξερω αν ισχυει πια αλλα παλια για να παρεις καρτα qsl απο περιεργο dx-expedition εβαζες δολλαριο στο φακελο με τη δικη σου καρτα και την αναφορα υποτειθεται για να καλυψεις το γραμματοσημο στον ανθρωπο που βρισκοταν στην σπανια ραδιοπεριοχη, και λογικο ειναι αφου εσυ ηθελες την qsl του ενω η δικη σου για αυτον ισως δεν ειχε τρομερο ενδιαφερον περα της συλλογης).
Επισεις μου κανει εντυπωση αυτη η εμμονη για το ξενοδοχειο... Ξερω τζιβατο τυπο που ειναι το χειμωνα μηχανικος της Audi και το καλοκαιρι πεταει τα κοστουμια, ερχεται στην Ελλαδα και ζει σαν πλανωδιος ζωγραφος (και ειναι και αρκετα καλος) και ζει τη φαση του τζιβατου απλα επειδη το γουσταρει (κατα συμπτωση ειναι κι αυτος Γερμανος). Δε βλεπω κατι περιεργο σε αυτο, και η χωρα μας (οπως και η Ινδια) προσφερεται για τετοιο τουρισμο. Καποιοι τους λενε "λετσοτουριστες" αλλα δεν εχουν καταλαβει οτι για αυτους τους ανθρωπους αυτο ειναι ενα ειδος "διαλογισμου" μακρυα απ το αγχος της καθημερινοτητας τους. Δε καταλαβαινω που το περιεργο, και γιατι στοχοποιουμε λες και ειμαστε βλαχομπατσοι τον ανθρωπο ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΤΟΥ τη στιγμη που υπαρχουν απειρως περισσοτερα οντως περιεργα χομπυ (για μενα πχ οι πιο περιεργοι ειναι οι παρατηρητες πουλιων και αντικειμενικα δειχνει οντως παρανοικο αυτο που κανουν, ομως υπαρχουν και δεν ενοχλουν καποιον με αυτο που κανουν οποτε οφειλουμε να σεβαστουμε τις επιλογες τους, αφου εμεις μπορει να το βλεπουμε περιεργο ομως αυτοι κατι βρισκουν σιγουρα σε αυτο και τους ευχαριστει)

----------

mikemtb (18-08-20)

----------


## Panoss

> Μαρκο οταν εισαι φανταρος εισαι τοσο infected απ τις ηλιθιοτητες του στρατου



Δεν ήξερα ότι μπορείς να get infected από την ηλιθιότητα.
Ούτε ότι η ηλιθιότητα είναι infection.
(ναι, έτσι μιλάμε εμείς οι ευρωπέη, όποιος δεν *γ*καταλαβαίνει είναι uneducated)






> αλλα η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ λεει πως πρωτα θα παει ο νους σου στα φυσιολογικα



Σωστά. Αν είσαι στην Ελβετία. 



Γουάτ ιζ 'τζιβάτος'; (or 'τζιβατός' ; :Think:  )

----------


## Ακρίτας

Βεβαίως. Αν είσαι περίπολο στόν Έβρο και δεις έναν τύπο να σε φωτογραφίζει, μάλλον θα πρόκειται για χομπίστα φωτογράφο. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ "αλλοιωμένος" για να πάει ο νους σου σε διακινητή λαθρομεταναστών.

----------


## nick1974

> Βεβαίως. Αν είσαι περίπολο στόν Έβρο και δεις έναν τύπο να σε φωτογραφίζει, μάλλον θα πρόκειται για χομπίστα φωτογράφο. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ "αλλοιωμένος" για να πάει ο νους σου σε διακινητή λαθρομεταναστών.



Δε λεμε πως δεν υπαρχουν κατασκοποι αλλα 1. για να τυχει να πεσεις πανω τους και να τους δεις και να τους αναγνωρισεις αν δεν εισαι κι εσυ κατασκοπος υποθετω πρεπει να ειναι λιγο σπανιοτερο απ το να δεις πολικες αρκουδες να κανουν υπτιο στην πλαζ της Βουλιαγμενης, και 2. αν καθονται και φωτογραφιζουν με συμβατικες τεραστιες καμερες σαν ηλιθιοι και απλωνουν κεραιες αυτοι δεν ειναι κατασκοποι αλλα ο mr Bean  αν και χμμμμμ... no... ακομα  κι ο mr Bean στο johnny English ενα σωρω γκατζετακια ειχε. Ουτε καν αυτος δε θα ποιανοταν απο βλαχομπατσους και φανταρους, ελεος δηλαδη... λες οι Γερμανοι κατασκοποι που δουλευουν... ...για Τουρκους να ειναι πιο ερασιτεχνες απο ενα κωμικο σε μια ταινια? αν ειναι ετσι πρεπει να ναι δηλαδη τοσο βλακες και να βγαινουν με καμπαρντινες και γυαλια στην παραλια το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## vasilllis

Kαλα ολα αυτα αλλα η μλκια δεν ειναι τεκμηριο αθωοτητας.Ουτε το eurpost internet news clain main .
εδω λεει https://europost.gr/thriler-sti-rodo...s-kataskopeia/
συννεληφθει για κατασκοπεια και παρακατω αναφερειγι  παράβαση του Ν.4070/12 «ρύθμιση ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, μεταφορών, δημοσίων έργων και άλλες διατάξεις»

Αν υπαρχει καποιο επισημο εγγραφο για το τι βρεθηκε και συλληφθηκε να το συζητησουμε.Ολα τα αλλα ....

----------


## nick1974

> ]Αν υπαρχει καποιο επισημο εγγραφο για το τι βρεθηκε και συλληφθηκε να το συζητησουμε.Ολα τα αλλα ....



Η λίστα είναι πιο πανω, κλασικός στάνταρ εξοπλισμός για ράδιο ερασιτεχνική χρήση. 
Και μόνο που οι ντόπιοι Κλουζώ γράψανε πως βρήκαν "κι ένα λαπτουπ χουρις αδεια" είναι αρκετό για να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα. 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

> Kαλα ολα αυτα αλλα η μλκια δεν ειναι τεκμηριο αθωοτητας. Ουτε το eurpost internet news clain main .
> εδω λεει https://europost.gr/thriler-sti-rodo...s-kataskopeia/



Τί είναι το europost GR;

----------


## Panoss

*ΤΟ ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ 000*:
Για να μην σε πιάσουν για κατάσκοπο:
1. φωτογραφίζεις με συμβατικές τεράστιες κάμερες σαν ηλίθιος και απλώνεις κεραίες.
2. βγαίνεις με καμπαρντίνα και γυαλιά στην παραλία το καλοκαίρι.
3. έχεις μαζί σου κλασικό στάνταρ εξοπλισμό για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση. 

made by hlektronika.gr usersΒ

----------

vasilllis (19-08-20)

----------


## vasilllis

> Τί είναι το europost GR;



στο ποστ 402 το ειδα.
αναφερει με μεγαλη επιγραφη συνελήφθη για κατασκοπεια.
στο αρθρο αναφερει αλλη παραβαση και τελος λεει:
Ο πρόεδρος της έδρας απόρησε για το τι είδους διακοπές είναι αυτές, αλλά έκρινε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για υποκειμενική υπόσταση του αδικήματος.

προφανως δεν αναφέρεται στο αδικημα της κατασκοπειας.
ποιο πολυ για ειδησεις click per view μου κανει.

----------


## antonis_p

> στο ποστ 402 το ειδα.
> αναφερει με μεγαλη επιγραφη συνελήφθη για κατασκοπεια.
> στο αρθρο αναφερει αλλη παραβαση και τελος λεει:
> Ο πρόεδρος της έδρας απόρησε για το τι είδους διακοπές είναι αυτές, αλλά *έκρινε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για υποκειμενική υπόσταση* του αδικήματος.
> 
> προφανως δεν αναφέρεται στο αδικημα της κατασκοπειας.
> ποιο πολυ για ειδησεις click per view μου κανει.



Δεν διάβασε ο δικαστής την παρούσα συζήτηση, θα είχε πεισθεί και θα τον είχε μπαγλαρώσει για την κατασκοπεία.

BTW στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν περί τους 4000 εγγεγραμμένους κατόχους "εξοπλισμού για κατασκοπεία" (σύμφωνα με τον αρθρογράφο) και αρκετοί ακόμα που δεν τους ξέρει κανείς.

Μόνο εγώ εξοπλίσω 2-3 Mossad.

----------


## rama

Αντώνη, όσοι είμαστε από SV8, SV5 κλπ, και ιδίως όσοι έχουμε υπηρετήσει σε σχετικές υπηρεσίες, γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά οτι οι κατάσκοποι κυκλοφορούν κατά χιλιάδες.
Και κατάσκοποι δεν είναι μόνο για φωτογραφίες σε στρατόπεδα, αλλά και για να ανάψουν φωτιές στα δάση, να καταγράψουν σημεία-κλειδιά στο οδικό δίκτυο, τις λιμενικές υποδομές, κλπ.
 Δεν είμαι κανένας συνωμοσιολόγος, έχω άμεση γνώση του θέματος. Πολλοί από τούς αγνούς ham radio amateurs που μας έρχονται από τα Ευρώπας είναι Τουρκομπουμπούκια.
Και καλό είναι να μην το συζητάμε καν.

----------


## antonis_p

Ο εξοπλισμός έχει κατασχεθεί και θα επιστραφεί στον Ρ/Ε αφού ελεγχθεί ενδελεχώς από την Στρατιωτική Μεραρχία Ρόδου.
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει προκύψει κάτι, εκτός προφανώς από το log του Worked All Europe DX Contest.
Δεν μπορεί να υπήρχε κάτι από την πρώτη στιγμή και να τον άφηναν να φύγει.
Ούτε να προέκυψε κάτι εκ των υστέρων και να μην υπάρχει διεθνές ένταλμα σύλληψης. Φυσικά σύντομα θα παραδοθεί το HF και το λάπτοπ και θα ξέρουμε με απόλυτη σιγουριά.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν διάβασε ο δικαστής την παρούσα συζήτηση, θα είχε πεισθεί και θα τον είχε μπαγλαρώσει για την κατασκοπεία.
> 
> BTW στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν περί τους 4000 εγγεγραμμένους κατόχους "εξοπλισμού για κατασκοπεία" (σύμφωνα με τον αρθρογράφο) και αρκετοί ακόμα που δεν τους ξέρει κανείς.
> 
> Μόνο εγώ εξοπλίσω 2-3 Mossad.



Αν διαβαζε ο δικαστης μαζι με το europost τι εχει γραφτει εδω μεσα ,δεν θα τους ειχε μεινει αντερο!!!
Ξαναλεω λοιπον οτι ο τυπος αυτος ,συμφωνα με το αρθρο που εχετε αναρτησει συνεληφθει :
 παράβαση του Ν.4070/12 «ρύθμιση ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, μεταφορών, δημοσίων έργων και άλλες διατάξεις».
ο οποιος νομος ειναι εδω https://www.forin.gr/laws/law/2720/r...?article=10443
Δεν λεει πουθενα για *Άρθρο 148 - Ποινικός Κώδικας (Νόμος 4619/2019) - Κατασκοπεία*βλεπετε το δεντρο και εχετε χασει το δασος...

----------


## antonis_p

*G6PJZ*
3d



“The court wondered *what kind of vacation this was*, but considered that there was not enough evidence for the nature of the offense.”
My wife asks the same questions!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kourampies

To ποσοστό ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών με πολεμοχαρείς στρατόκαυλες ονειρώξεις πάντως είναι εξωφρενικά υψηλό από ότι επιβεβαιώνεται και εδώ.

----------


## vasilllis

> To ποσοστό ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών με πολεμοχαρείς στρατόκαυλες ονειρώξεις πάντως είναι εξωφρενικά υψηλό από ότι επιβεβαιώνεται και εδώ.



με τα γραφομενα μου το επιβεβαιωσες;

----------


## leosedf

> To ποσοστό ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών με πολεμοχαρείς στρατόκαυλες ονειρώξεις πάντως είναι εξωφρενικά υψηλό από ότι επιβεβαιώνεται και εδώ.



Έχεις μπει εδώ μέσα και είσαι συνεχώς στο βρίσιμο των ραδιοερασιτεχνών, το ξέρουμε τι χαρακτήρες είναι μη στεναχωριέσαι αλλά το λάθος που κάνεις είναι να συμπεριφέρεσαι και στα μέλη εδώ ακριβώς όπως συμπεριφέρεσαι σε αυτούς οι οποίοι μόνο να βοηθήσουν θέλουν.

Καλή χρονιά.

----------

mikemtb (27-08-20)

----------


## antonis_p

rene-page-004.jpg rene-page-003.jpgrene-page-002.jpgrene-page-001.jpg

----------

matthew (02-09-20), 

selectronic (02-09-20)

----------


## antonis_p

*Albania: Press interview of UK radio amateur held for suspected spying*


http://www.southgatearc.org/news/202...ted-spying.htm

Scots delivery driver suspected of spying by Albanian police who seized radio gear - Daily Record

----------

